# First one to 10K wins...



## Road Guy

wins....what? I have no idea..

sorry I had to axe the picture thread.. so here is our bi annual 10K spam thread. Post here, anything goes for now, rules will change as we go along so pay attention!


----------



## Supe

Oh my.


----------



## NJmike PE

I think I can participate in this...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win??


----------



## blybrook PE

Uh oh. I sense a trouble in the force...


----------



## Road Guy

salad


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## blybrook PE

Its what makes this thread roll...


----------



## NJmike PE

one more


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## NJmike PE

I got worms


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dammit.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

hi fraz


----------



## matt267 PE

This shit again?


----------



## NJmike PE

shouldn't you be studying


----------



## NJmike PE

less spam more study


----------



## Road Guy

I mainly did this so Frazil would be here more often....


----------



## NJmike PE

makes perfect sense


----------



## matt267 PE

Lost in ncees world


----------



## NJmike PE

Its good for you. Keeps you honest and on your toes.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, I should probably stop trying new things and just stick with the old tried and true 10k. Good call RG. This place was feeling a little bit off without the normal spam thread.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But, I wonder, is it first person to reach 10k posts personally in this thread or person to post the 10,000th post?


----------



## knight1fox3

I've got a bad feeling about this...


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike and i could finish this thing tonight if we wanted.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm trying to refrain from such activities


----------



## matt267 PE

As will I.

I have decisions to make and beer to drink.


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the games begin!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey bar keep. Jo Bo needs a refill


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## blybrook PE

One bourbon, One scotch and One beer


----------



## NJmike PE

A tall glass of shut the hell up


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, life is as it should be, I'm waiting on exam results, there is a k going, and the weather is turning cold again.


----------



## frazil

Hmmm...a 10k, huh?


----------



## frazil

Are you going to shut it down at 7.5k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fraz, I might be stopping by for a visit of your facilities in the coming months. Will let you know once I have more details.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Aint nobody got time for this


----------



## NJmike PE

Anyone else see that nasa rocket blow up?


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> Fraz, I might be stopping by for a visit of your facilities in the coming months. Will let you know once I have more details.


Awesome! Definitely let me know!


----------



## Road Guy

ahh mandatory reboot (work pc) 46 seco


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Are you going to shut it down at 7.5k?


Oh snap


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening post


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## NJmike PE

More beer


----------



## blybrook PE

It could get locked at anytime.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bring it


----------



## roadwreck

So what page was this thing on before it got scrapped?


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't recall.


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes

EDIT:

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

You wom


----------



## frazil

I Wom!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Smart ass


----------



## Dark Knight

They Wom


----------



## blybrook PE

We wom


----------



## NJmike PE

For the wom


----------



## Dark Knight

He wom


----------



## NJmike PE

#womming


----------



## roadwreck

#notthisshitagain


----------



## blybrook PE

I was wondering when you'd post that!


----------



## Road Guy

For probie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hey where is the party???


----------



## P-E

Kc gonna win


----------



## P-E

Win big


----------



## P-E

Ned yost is old


----------



## matt267 PE

what's going on in here?


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E is spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

it be nice to be a PE


----------



## matt267 PE

it MUST be nice to be a PE


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't be acting as a PE. I have an obligation to report you


----------



## P-E

Oh sh!t I've been found out.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is going to seriously limit the progression of the surveyorboards 5k since my top two contributors are now sucked into this one. Dammit.


----------



## matt267 PE

NCEES new outline=stuff removed, stuff added, stuff rearranged, me not sure what to do next.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't you worry about dat. I can multitask


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

Oops


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm actually waiting for someone to post there so as to not break the double post rule


----------



## matt267 PE

done


----------



## P-E

Damn small buttons on this blackberry


----------



## NJmike PE

About freaking thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't like thyme.


----------



## matt267 PE

so lost


----------



## NJmike PE

Never enough of it


----------



## matt267 PE

have some more. You don't want to run out.


----------



## P-E

Boo sf


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I hope that doesn't breake anything


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, I'm nervous to post anything other than text.


----------



## matt267 PE

Who knew the internet was such a dangerous place?


----------



## NJmike PE

Done for tonight.

NJ out


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I'm out. My head hurts.


----------



## P-E

Terrible throw


----------



## Dleg

Contribution.


----------



## csb

na


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I saw the rocket blow up.

The picture thread was at ~215.

KC is going to win the MLB championship (there is nothing Worldly about it)


----------



## Road Guy

28


----------



## envirotex

No rules?


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Damn small buttons on this blackberry


LOL......blackberry :facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3

Bottom


----------



## Road Guy

envirotex said:


> No rules?


Just right


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP!

:bananalama:

EDIT: Dammit RG


----------



## P-E

I prefer bottom.


----------



## P-E

I can't go with other people in the thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

*sigh*


----------



## Dark Knight

Just because I can.


----------



## Dleg

Serious post.


----------



## Road Guy

So now my older two kids want to trick or treat Friday :-{ Make a fucking decision already!


----------



## Dleg

My 17yo daughter wanted me to buy her a real pinstriped suit so she could dress up as a gangster for Halloween.... I told her I would give her a black T-shirt and some white-out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, it's early


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't want to study anymore post


----------



## NJmike PE

Way too soon for that post my friend


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still figuring my next move


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

yes, more beer is always an option.


----------



## P-E

Sometimes the only option


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon is also a good option


----------



## P-E

Damn it now I'm craving the breakfast I missed. Bacon and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

just like them old college days.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

I think that's bacon and cheese?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll settle for calling it heaven


----------



## frazil

thought I missed my hair appointment this morning, but it's tomorrow!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> thought I missed my hair appointment this morning, but it's tomorrow!


so you'll miss it tomorrow?


----------



## frazil

if you see me posting at 9am tomorrow, remind me.


----------



## Dark Knight

frazil said:


> thought I missed my hair appointment this morning, but it's tomorrow!




I missed mine!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

DK, I though you wore a mask that covered your head. So you don't need a hair cut.


----------



## NJmike PE

he doesn't need a hair cut because he is more synonymous with a cue ball.


----------



## matt267 PE

spacon


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

^ RG, I pictured you a little different.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Need more bacon


----------



## P-E

Need more beer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No beer and no bacon make Dex a dull boy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hmmm, bacon flavored beer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon ice cream. The sweetness helps offset the hangover from a night of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't take long for the hookers to show up.


----------



## frazil

That picture reminds me...I went to the Patriots game on Sunday and they caught a guy on the Jumbotron with his finger knuckle-deep picking a winner.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers on every corner. Only the best bring bacon n blow...


----------



## matt267 PE

must have been a bears fan.


----------



## P-E

Go pats


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lol @ Patriots...


----------



## akwooly

Drive by post


----------



## matt267 PE

duck


----------



## NJmike PE

goose


----------



## matt267 PE

pinch


----------



## knight1fox3

nerve in @#$% hand...


----------



## matt267 PE

ax?


----------



## MetsFan

My wife's out of town with the kids till next Friday. Party at my house! Or just sitting by myself playing video games and watching movies.

edit: ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Party at Mets house!!!

:dance:


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> ax?


ldman:



MetsFan said:


> Or just sitting by myself playing video games and watching movies.


FTW!!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ax?
> 
> 
> 
> ldman:
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or just sitting by myself playing video games and watching movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FTW!!!!! :thumbs:
Click to expand...



That's how I caught up on Walking Dead last night


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

post 156


----------



## MetsFan

Anybody else get annoyed when watching people do stuff on their computer? I hate when watching people use the mouse for copy/pasting or scrolling through a looong list of job folders among others.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate having to show somebody something on their computer.

Click there. No, there. Two up. Yes that one. OK, scroll down. Too far. It starts with a L, of course you won't find it in the "S's". Here, just give me the damn mouse.


----------



## MetsFan

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I hate having to show somebody something on their computer.
> 
> Click there. No, there. Two up. Yes that one. OK, scroll down. Too far. It starts with a L, of course you won't find it in the "S's". *Here, just give me the damn mouse.*




Yeah, that's what I do after a while too.


----------



## frazil

this thread hasn't been updated in an hour and 14 minutes! where are all the test-takers awaiting results?


----------



## NJmike PE

seriously. I'm trying to stay away for that very reason. Lord knows I could end this thing tonight if I wanted to.


----------



## NJmike PE

and WTH is a boondoggle Fraz?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> and WTH is a boondoggle Fraz?


+1


----------



## P-E

Sf gonna get spanked again


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you must refrain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for a nap post


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Ouch


----------



## P-E

I felt that through my flip phone.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hey who are you bitch slapping???


----------



## blybrook PE

He needs more hookers n blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need MORE!!!

and none of that cheap $hit either.


----------



## matt267 PE

Cheap hookers = burning piss


----------



## envirotex

Taco Wednesday.


----------



## P-E

Syphilis, it all started with a little kiss, now it hurts just to take a piss, oh how did I get syphilis. Beatles


----------



## blybrook PE

Bring on the BACON!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope they were bacon tacos


----------



## P-E

¡Si señior!


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer to 10k


----------



## envirotex

Chicken tacos.


----------



## envirotex

World Series Chicken Tacos.


----------



## Road Guy

Last soccer practice!!!!


----------



## envirotex

World Series the Score Is Tied Chcken Tacos.


----------



## Road Guy

The World Series is on?


----------



## Road Guy

I didn't think you could slide head first into 1st Base?


----------



## engineergurl

George Strait could slide into any base and be good...

I love George... no one can argue with him

cause in all the world no one could find, a love as true as mine

SPAM...


----------



## blybrook PE

More SPAM


----------



## envirotex

Bumgarner. He talks like a baseball player.


----------



## Dleg

I had an encounter with my professional licensing board today. Not unpleasant - just submitting my new degree, to make sure they don't try to take away my license.

I didn't even have to interface with the lazy eye guy, who always seems to have one eye looking at my crotch.


----------



## cement

The card stock fliers have stopped. From 10 a day to nothing.could they know I dropped off the ballot today?


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone better wake up fraz. She's got a nail appointment


----------



## matt267 PE

Was it a nail appointment?


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a hair appointment.

:dunno:

Chick stuff


----------



## frazil

I'm up, I'm up. Guys don't have hair appointments?


----------



## NJmike PE

Not when you can shave your head at home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So anyone from the Harrisburg, PA area?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^^^ My legit post before spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative


----------



## frazil

Negatory


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I'm up, I'm up. Guys don't have hair appointments?


Na, I just show up. A #1 on the back and sides and a #2 on the top and I'm out.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


>


Throw enough stuff around the office and today might become your Friday!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like a military haircut...pretty much what I get. If it wasn't for all the BS conversation my barber insists on making, I would be out of there in 5 mins.



matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up, I'm up. Guys don't have hair appointments?
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I just show up. A #1 on the back and sides and a #2 on the top and I'm out.
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

don't be late fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

"sit down and shut up"

-Chris Christie

I hope he runs for president. He's very entertaining to watch on TV. I would love to see him and Palin in a primary debate.


----------



## Road Guy

On the floor and out the door


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> "sit down and shut up"
> 
> -Chris Christie
> 
> I hope he runs for president. He's very entertaining to watch on TV. I would love to see him and Palin in a primary debate.


I was looking for a gif from yesterday. nothing. too bad. I loved it and I love his no BS attitude. many call him a bully, whatever. We need that after 8 years of passive barry. Could you see Christie telling Putin to sit down and shut up.


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up, I'm up. Guys don't have hair appointments?
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I just show up. A #1 on the back and sides and a #2 on the top and I'm out.
Click to expand...



I started cutting my own hair. #3 on top, #2 on the back and sides. Then I have my wife help me straightening out the back. That's $20 a month back in my pocket.


----------



## envirotex

I need a manicure.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "sit down and shut up"
> 
> -Chris Christie
> 
> I hope he runs for president. He's very entertaining to watch on TV. I would love to see him and Palin in a primary debate.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a gif from yesterday. nothing. too bad. I loved it and I love his no BS attitude. many call him a bully, whatever. We need that after 8 years of passive barry. Could you see Christie telling Putin to sit down and shut up.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I looked for gif too. It might be too soon.



envirotex said:


> I need a manicure.




Hold on, I'll get my belt sander.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> I need a manicure.


what color nails this thyme


----------



## P-E

I remember a south park episode where a kid sanded his face off in shop class with a belt sander.


----------



## matt267 PE

^pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Lumber Jim

yee-hay


----------



## NJmike PE

quiet in here this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

shhhh...


----------



## knight1fox3

....it


----------



## NJmike PE

happens


----------



## blybrook PE

Every day, at least once


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## frazil

I have an excuse, I was getting my haircut.


----------



## NJmike PE

good thing you only need one hand for that.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I have an excuse, I was getting my haircut.


that took a long damn time


----------



## frazil

I should hope so, given the amount of money it costs!


----------



## NJmike PE

I tell mrs nj that the salon costs are too high also. Just let me cut it...

:17:


----------



## NJmike PE

I just had to school Mrs NJ in the art of buying halloween candy. she bought nerds, smarties and dumdums. While my frugal side appreciated the $2/bag, that candy is $h!t


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> I tell mrs nj that the salon costs are too high also. Just let me cut it...
> 
> :17:


lol, my husband only knows how to do one cut. I'd have a military buzz-cut if I let him do it.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I just had to school Mrs NJ in the art of buying halloween candy. she bought nerds, smarties and dumdums. While my frugal side appreciated the $2/bag, that candy is $h!t






aren't you not supposed to give smarties and dumdums out because the wrappers aren't "sealed"?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to school Mrs NJ in the art of buying halloween candy. she bought nerds, smarties and dumdums. While my frugal side appreciated the $2/bag, that candy is $h!t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you not supposed to give smarties and dumdums out because the wrappers aren't "sealed"?
Click to expand...

probably true. But the bigger point here is that no one comes through our neighborhood. So if we are going to be stuck with the candy, better to be stuck with good candy.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell mrs nj that the salon costs are too high also. Just let me cut it...
> 
> :17:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my husband only knows how to do one cut. I'd have a military buzz-cut if I let him do it.
Click to expand...

ahh, a man after my own heart


----------



## engineergurl

we won't buy any until the next morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The neighborhood kids always pass by our place. My wife stocks up on M&amp;Ms, Snickers, Milky Ways, and Reeses. Even with taking some to the office I'm always worried I'll have diabetes after going through the leftovers. Coworker of mine always brings in leftover Godiva. I want to pass out good candy but I don't care quite that much.



NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to school Mrs NJ in the art of buying halloween candy. she bought nerds, smarties and dumdums. While my frugal side appreciated the $2/bag, that candy is $h!t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you not supposed to give smarties and dumdums out because the wrappers aren't "sealed"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably true. But the bigger point here is that no one comes through our neighborhood. So if we are going to be stuck with the candy, better to be stuck with good candy.
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

we haven't had a trick-or-treater since 2007 when we lived in North Carolina in an actual neighborhood.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> and WTH is a boondoggle Fraz?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

This has not been addressed yet.



ramnares said:


> The neighborhood kids always pass by our place. My wife stocks up on M&amp;Ms, Snickers, Milky Ways, and Reeses. Even with taking some to the office I'm always worried I'll have diabetes after going through the leftovers. Coworker of mine always brings in leftover Godiva. I want to pass out good candy but I don't care quite that much.


I'm sorry, I couldn't read your post without you having an avatar. :facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> and WTH is a boondoggle Fraz?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has not been addressed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighborhood kids always pass by our place. My wife stocks up on M&amp;Ms, Snickers, Milky Ways, and Reeses. Even with taking some to the office I'm always worried I'll have diabetes after going through the leftovers. Coworker of mine always brings in leftover Godiva. I want to pass out good candy but I don't care quite that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't read your post without you having an avatar. :facepalm:
Click to expand...

this (both points)


----------



## engineergurl

you don't know what boondoggle is?


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it this?






If so, Fraz must prove mastering of this ability.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

To get caught up:

4 maybe 5 haircuts a year. #1 on sides and back, top is left just long enough to comb. I leave it alone until I can't stand the curls developing around my ears.

We get a ton of trick-or-treaters. Our neighborhood was "discovered" last year by those roving hordes of traveling kids, so we end up with a non-stop parade from 5pm through about 10.

boondoggle


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We get kids from all over town coming to our neighborhood to trick or treat. Apparently it's the "in" place to go for Halloween. Or maybe its cuz all the houses are over 150 years old and most probably haunted.


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> and WTH is a boondoggle Fraz?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has not been addressed yet.
Click to expand...



A boondoggle is a work-related trip of questionable merit, that may in fact just be an excuse for the person in question to take a trip. I have one coming up next week!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

frazil said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> and WTH is a boondoggle Fraz?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has not been addressed yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A boondoggle is a work-related trip of questionable merit, that may in fact just be an excuse for the person in question to take a trip. I have one coming up next week!
Click to expand...

Sounds like the trip I took out to the field this morning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So what's with you guys and avatars?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If you want to join the club, you gotta play by the rules.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> So what's with you guys and avatars?


what's with you not playing by the rules?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nonconformist? Rebel? More likely too lazy to find an avatar...


----------



## knight1fox3

Don't make us find one for you....

:asthanos:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't make us find one for you....
> 
> :asthanos:









or this,


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## engineergurl

I was so waiting for that one


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


^FTW

Now set a deadline. and if he doesn't establish his own av by then, this will be the consequence.

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF is going on here?

I'm going back to work.


----------



## knight1fox3

That's pretty much the one I was thinking of. LOL!!!!

:appl:


----------



## matt267 PE

opcorn:


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

And beer


----------



## NJmike PE

and hookers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No need for drastic measures now...



NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^FTW
> 
> Now set a deadline. and if he doesn't establish his own av by then, this will be the consequence.
> 
> EDIT: ToP
> 
> :bananalama:
Click to expand...


----------



## P-E

And syphilis


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope. We only get clean hookers here.


----------



## P-E

The bacon eating type


----------



## matt267 PE

Only the best


----------



## blybrook PE

Its 5pm somewhere. Time to escape work


----------



## frazil

That's going to cost you...just like peanut butter cups and good haircuts.


----------



## blybrook PE

I use a #2 for a buzz cut. My haircuts only cost time... Peanut butter cups on the other hand, I think I could afford to spare a few of those...

Already know no one will be visiting the house tomorrow night. If they do, fair warning, the gate is electrified too...


----------



## Road Guy

I just ate 16 ounces of cottage cheese


----------



## matt267 PE

why, why would you do something like that?


----------



## akwooly

yum. cottage cheese.


----------



## matt267 PE

uke:


----------



## P-E

I thought 16 oz only comes in beer.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> I just ate 16 ounces of cottage cheese





matt267 said:


> uke:


This


----------



## akwooly

cottage cheese is better if you put pineapple chunks in it.


----------



## P-E

bacon in it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Why would you spoil perfectly good bacon?

BTW, I like cottage cheese too.


----------



## Road Guy

It was the only thing in the fridge... Guess I will have to take applications for a sister wife to help out around here....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tell your wife to stop working in the medical field. It's a win on 2 fronts: she can stay at home and make sure the fridge is well stocked, and would also remove herself from the outbreak apocalypse center known as "family health care center"


----------



## Dleg

My haircuts only cost $5, but I give her $10 because she's kind of hot.


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to raid the fridge. My office is trying to give away 3 cases of alaskan amber. No employee wants it...


----------



## Dleg

Do you work in a convent or something?


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> cottage cheese is better if you put pineapple chunks in it.


If I eat cottage cheese I usually end up putting chunks in it.


----------



## Dleg

Is cottage cheese supposed to be brown?


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Time to raid the fridge. My office is trying to give away 3 cases of alaskan amber. No employee wants it...


honestly your office mates sound lame.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dleg said:


> My haircuts only cost $5, but I give her $10 because she's kind of hot.


That's what I am saying. I have been getting hot chicks to cut my hair for years and years. No more old man rubbing his crotch on my shoulder.


----------



## akwooly

hell ya Ship Wreck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship wreck, is her name candy?


----------



## NJmike PE

Candy cane


----------



## akwooly

jessi and cayla are the only ones that cut my hair.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My girl candy cuts my hair topless


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> honestly your office mates sound lame.


Agreed!

Been sitting on the floor for nearly a week now. It has yet to find a new home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> My girl candy cuts my hair topless


Do you pay her with singles?


----------



## blybrook PE

And another before getting outta here


----------



## matt267 PE

Passing through


----------



## NJmike PE

How is this not at 500 yet?

:facepalm:


----------



## Dleg

Ut oh... wife just called from the office, crying.... said it's her boss, and doesn't want to tell me about it over the phone, only over lunch....


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds baaaad


----------



## akwooly

No good could come from a call like that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Better drink ahead of lunch date


----------



## Dleg

^Bad idea. I might do something to him that I would regret...


----------



## NJmike PE

Good point.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thats never a good call. Good luck staying outta jail Dleg!


----------



## Dleg

It's so hard to guess with him, because he is such a douchebag. It's probably political - either forcing her to hire some retarded relative of his or the governor, or telling her that if she doesn't show up at a political rally or be filmed for a political ad to "demonstrate support" she will be fired. Yes, this shit really happens here and it's almost impossible to stamp out, because if you report it you get canned.


----------



## Road Guy

Sounds like Chicago?


----------



## Road Guy

Happy Friday!


----------



## Road Guy

Resident evil is on


----------



## Road Guy

They kind if ruined it


----------



## blybrook PE

Been a while since I watched the RE series. Heard they're making yet another one too


----------



## blybrook PE

They do get kinda repetitive.


----------



## akwooly

Thursday night football and it's a Jameson kinda night.


----------



## P-E

They do get kinda repetitive.


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## Road Guy

Sad that I am pulling for a Petrino tram


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive


----------



## envirotex

repetitive

for the set up


----------



## NJmike PE

ToP

:bananalama:

EDIT: thanks tex

Sniped


----------



## Dleg

Top

Edit: shit.

Welcome to the mile high club, envirotex (5280!)

My wife's complaint with her boss was far less dramatic than I expected: he canceled a work trip and wouldn't tell her why, only "I need you here at that time. Trust me". Given that her agency is being audited at that same time, it's pretty easy to guess why, but I guess the hormones are raging and she became (and still is) very emotional over the whole thing. "He doesn't appreciate me!"

Well, at least she's not crying and saying that about me!


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's time to drink


----------



## P-E

another beer


----------



## Dleg

Still at work - no can do.


----------



## akwooly

Et was stuck on repeat.


----------



## akwooly

Dleg is from the future.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam!!!!!! About time!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo, I'm excited!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo, I'm excited!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dleg said:


> Still at work - no can do.





akwooly said:


> Dleg is from the future.


Damn it. I forgot about that. He's already got Halloween candy


----------



## envirotex

what's your favorite halloween candy?


----------



## blybrook PE

Anything thats free...


----------



## frazil

Peanut butter cups. But I also like dots.


----------



## frazil

And butterfingers


----------



## Dleg

^mmm Butterfingers.

Holy crap - Halloween weather report from the future! RAIN RAIN RAIN! A freaking feeder arm from Tropical Depression 20 just began moving over the island, and it is coming down in buckets - I can't even see the next ridgeline, a quarter mile from my office.

I'm supposed to take the kids trick or treating in THIS?


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Halloween


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice to see smott join us.


----------



## matt267 PE

Or whenever your used to be


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time for candy


----------



## matt267 PE

No?


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, coffee sounds dood


----------



## matt267 PE

Good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you're going trick or treating in the rain, make sure you're dressed appropriately. See below for accepted costume:









Dleg said:


> ^mmm Butterfingers.
> 
> Holy crap - Halloween weather report from the future! RAIN RAIN RAIN! A freaking feeder arm from Tropical Depression 20 just began moving over the island, and it is coming down in buckets - I can't even see the next ridgeline, a quarter mile from my office.
> 
> I'm supposed to take the kids trick or treating in THIS?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NOTE: Since I now have an avatar, you can read my post


----------



## P-E

Boo


----------



## P-E

bs


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to do a trip report but my boss took off and can't provide his photos...


----------



## NJmike PE

why would you bump an active thread?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Now the director's on my a$$ like I have control over my boss...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unbumped...better?


----------



## NJmike PE

use photos from google


----------



## NJmike PE

Tell the director that you have a meeting with the Bob's


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I was thinking the 'fabulous' unicorn avatar recommendation would be an appropriate Figure 1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to get this report done so I can take my kid trick or treating damn it


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Need to get this report done so I can take my kid trick or treating damn it


at 3 pm regardless of what I have completed:


----------



## frazil

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## NJmike PE

bump the bump


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes when it's a dreary day, and I know I'm getting sick but don't have it full blown yet, I wish I could stay home and curl up with my puppy dogs

as long as the snot is clear I don't need to see a doctor, right?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> sometimes when it's a dreary day, and I know I'm getting sick but don't have it full blown yet, I wish I could stay home and curl up with my puppy dogs
> 
> as long as the snot is clear I don't need to see a doctor, right?


mandatory EB 21 day quarantine


----------



## cement

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes when it's a dreary day, and I know I'm getting sick but don't have it full blown yet, I wish I could stay home and curl up with my puppy dogs
> 
> as long as the snot is clear I don't need to see a doctor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> mandatory EB 21 day quarantine
Click to expand...

Nah she'll just break quarantine and go on a bike ride anyway...


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes when it's a dreary day, and I know I'm getting sick but don't have it full blown yet, I wish I could stay home and curl up with my puppy dogs
> 
> as long as the snot is clear I don't need to see a doctor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> mandatory EB 21 day quarantine
Click to expand...



I have my office door closed and cancelled my meetings, plus it could be attributed to the detox and not germs


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes when it's a dreary day, and I know I'm getting sick but don't have it full blown yet, I wish I could stay home and curl up with my puppy dogs
> 
> as long as the snot is clear I don't need to see a doctor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> mandatory EB 21 day quarantine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have my office door closed and cancelled my meetings, plus it could be attributed to the detox and not germs
Click to expand...

well done


----------



## MetsFan

Woke up late and got into work at 8:30 today. I'm supposed to be in at 8. Oops.


----------



## NJmike PE

you get a pass from me.

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## MetsFan

Thanks! The bosses don't get in till 9 so I'm still good.

Guy here dressed up in his Michaelangelo pajamas. We played the Turtles theme song for him this morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Half of my office is dressed up today. I'm rocking my Pimp suit.


----------



## NJmike PE

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## blybrook PE

This thread picked up some steam. Good spamming!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm pretty sure the fine print on the license agreement with PMI states that all PMPs must wear the pimp suit to the office on Halloween day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I purchased the uniform the day I was certified and wore it the next day to work. I also wore it to the neighborhood costume party last weekend. And I am wearing it today.

From the neighborhood party:


----------



## NJmike PE

well done Dex. Well done


----------



## blybrook PE

Missing some bling there Dex! Where's the cane?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Those boots f-hurt. And I had left the cane at the office from when I wore it there. Cane is in-hand today.


----------



## blybrook PE

Well not every pimp can wear the heels...


----------



## NJmike PE

I bet they hurt. the cane does make it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Nice costume!



ramnares said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes when it's a dreary day, and I know I'm getting sick but don't have it full blown yet, I wish I could stay home and curl up with my puppy dogs
> 
> as long as the snot is clear I don't need to see a doctor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> mandatory EB 21 day quarantine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah she'll just break quarantine and go on a bike ride anyway...
Click to expand...

:appl:


----------



## knight1fox3

So SMott is back, does that mean we finally get jello shots?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So SMott is back, does that mean we finally get jello shots?


prolly not.


----------



## P-E

Got in on time but didn't do any work. Time for lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE

well done


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Time for lunch.


Ah yes, "lunch".


----------



## P-E

And go home early.


----------



## NJmike PE

120 minutes to go


----------



## blybrook PE

Just getting to the office now...


----------



## NJmike PE

^ Ha!


----------



## akwooly

moar coffee


----------



## engineergurl

I think that I took too many sudafeds... I'm feeling fuzzy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

EG and the Giant Peach


----------



## matt267 PE

a very productive day it is.


----------



## NJmike PE

not from you


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm just keeping a low internet footprint.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> EG and the Giant Peach




I like peach schnapps with orange juice


----------



## akwooly

tasty


----------



## engineergurl

I'm a strip of bacon for halloween


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I'm a strip of bacon for halloween


that is so sexy


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmmm. Bacon


----------



## MetsFan

c'mon 5 o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

72 minutes to go


----------



## akwooly

long ways to go to 5!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

damn, almost lunchtime. costume party pot-luck!!


----------



## P-E

Almost nap time


----------



## NJmike PE

need more coffee


----------



## engineergurl

it's friday


----------



## NJmike PE

18 more minutes


----------



## engineergurl

there is still 105 minutes left to the work day on the east coast


----------



## NJmike PE

not for this guy. I'm taking my kids trick or treating in T-9 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'll just take an hour and 20 minute nap


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post-lunch coma


----------



## P-E

On the train.


----------



## akwooly

almost lunch


----------



## engineergurl

I'll probably head out in about 40 or so... wondering when I was supposed to take the next sudafed or dayquil or something


----------



## blybrook PE

Early lunch. I think its deserved for a friday...


----------



## engineergurl

I think I am watching the clock too closely, it seems to be slowing down


----------



## matt267 PE

Home, snacking, need to pick up the kid


----------



## engineergurl

so should I stop on the way home and pick up candy?


----------



## matt267 PE

No, just hand out raw bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> so should I stop on the way home and pick up candy?


Preferably something that acts as a good medium to transmit ebola.


----------



## MetsFan

Man it was a busy afternoon. On the plus side, it flew by.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just a little


----------



## matt267 PE

Trick or treat


----------



## akwooly

how come this thread is not at 5hundo yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

too much candy and not enough Kandi... :dance:


----------



## Dleg

Halloween in the tropical future sucked. I haven't seen the figures yet, but I'd guess it rained over 3 inches, and so the only trick r treating we did was to the relative's houses. My teenage daughter was putting on a big outdoor halloween event for kids at her school.... in a low lying area... and they got totally flooded out (that's teenage totally not literal totally).


----------



## blybrook PE

I gots me a flu shot and the notification that I could have some weird form of bronchitis. Way to start off the Halloween weekend. Damn intermittent cough...


----------



## matt267 PE

Did I win?


----------



## blybrook PE

10k. There, we made it to the end...


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell yeah


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmm bacon


----------



## engineergurl

Everyone is rained out or sick sounds like.... just took some Nyquil and more Sudafed and off to bed I go...


----------



## matt267 PE

gn eg


----------



## blybrook PE

L8r EG. Good luck feelin better


----------



## matt267 PE

Trick or treat


----------



## NJmike PE

Trick


----------



## blybrook PE

Grab the fence. It's unplugged, I swear...


----------



## matt267 PE

Um, ok

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

What a rush


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Pissed on the rug too


----------



## NJmike PE

Carpet pisser


----------



## NJmike PE

It really tied the room together


----------



## matt267 PE

Just put newspaper on it


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the dog piss on the fence! He won't wanna piss for a while...


----------



## MetsFan

No kids at my house today. Good, I didn't have any candy anyway.


----------



## MetsFan

If any of you are AC/DC fans, you can get the complete collection on Amazon for $6.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Collection-AC-DC/dp/B00O6DOQES/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1414808113&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=ac%2Fdc+complete+collection


----------



## blybrook PE

By the time i get home, trick or treatin will b shut down! One benefit to commuting


----------



## Road Guy

Holy shit this side of the neighborhood has a lot if kids....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I am worn out! Trick or treating with kids! Did have an awkward moment, when a guy was asking my spouse and I which kid belonged to who. We told him they belong to both of us...took him a couple of times to "get" it. When he got it, he took off fast. Yep, I'm a horrible person to a lot of people here in the bible belt.

Ah well, thought I'd share.


----------



## P-E

Drunk


----------



## P-E

Again


----------



## P-E

Snape. You're awesome. Don't let me tell you otherwise.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> If any of you are AC/DC fans, you can get the complete collection on Amazon for $6.99.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Collection-AC-DC/dp/B00O6DOQES/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1414808113&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=ac%2Fdc+complete+collection


Video games &gt; music



StillNotA PE said:


> I am worn out! Trick or treating with kids! Did have an awkward moment, when a guy was asking my spouse and I which kid belonged to who. We told him they belong to both of us...took him a couple of times to "get" it. When he got it, he took off fast. Yep, I'm a horrible person to a lot of people here in the bible belt.
> 
> Ah well, thought I'd share.


Ya right. Lies. Next time share jello shots



power-engineer said:


> Snape. You're awesome. Don't let me tell you otherwise.


Drink more


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

There's your shots! I'm having surgery Monday, so no alcohol for me.View attachment 6858


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...drink!

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

Watching rose mgiwan die in scream


----------



## P-E

Best to you snape


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope all goes well smott


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter goes to bed late = daughter waking up early


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is the logic in that


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tired and no, you can't have any candy


----------



## matt267 PE

My mother was all worried because my daughter didn't have a jacket on last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter survived


----------



## matt267 PE

It wasn't even that cold


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't she ever hear of global warming


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn baby boomers


----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha. JK, I love my mom.


----------



## NJmike PE

Heat just kicked on. I smell money burning


----------



## matt267 PE

She's been such a big help watching my daughter during the days


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, just hand out wool hats. They're cheaper than oil.


----------



## matt267 PE

I would if Chris christie went trick or treating


----------



## matt267 PE

Obama hand half the city shut down yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE

He was staying across the highway from my office.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I would if Chris christie went trick or treating


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed me....gov is hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Get in my belly.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get in my belly


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to eat you


----------



## engineergurl

14 hours of sleep did no good... think tonight I need to kill it all out of my system with vodka.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds like a well formulated plan


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Kids went to sleep soon after trick or treating, eating no candy!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So first thing this morning....eating candy!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So first thing this morning....eating candy!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sugar high!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Son came back from trick or treating...ate two lollipops (he's only 18 months), ran back and forth between the living room and dining room 10 times yelling and screaming (think Kevin from Home Alone), settled down to watch Sesame Street and crashed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, it's raining out and I need to cut the lawn


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work was my excuse to not study


----------



## matt267 PE

Whatever


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cleaning the house and car repairs was my go to excuses...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm looks like my office is getting messy...let me just pack all this back up


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Sounds like a well formulated plan


I can mix it with orange juice... then it's healthy, right? Or a spicy bloody Mary to clear it all out? I actually feel pretty good but for the nose blockage and slight headache


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a well formulated plan
> 
> 
> 
> I can mix it with orange juice... then it's healthy, right? Or a spicy bloody Mary to clear it all out? I actually feel pretty good but for the nose blockage and slight headache
Click to expand...

^^ Why not try both just to be sure. Throw in a vodka straight just to have a reference data point.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a well formulated plan
> 
> 
> 
> I can mix it with orange juice... then it's healthy, right? Or a spicy bloody Mary to clear it all out? I actually feel pretty good but for the nose blockage and slight headache
Click to expand...

I support this plan


----------



## knight1fox3

Junior just spit bacon out. What should his punishment be?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is very windy today


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Being lazy today!!! Still in PJs and its 11:15 here!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Being lazy today!!! Still in PJs and its 11:15 here!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My phone is living to double post for me  ~


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg, I hate auto correct


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Aaaahhh, my kids have been eating candy all morning!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And we have to go shoe shopping today. Gonna be fun.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My youngest dressed back up as elsa today, I wonder what looks we would get if we went shoe shopping with her dressed like that!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah blah blah blah...and I need to get fresh flowers for our table.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, time to get moving.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Junior just spit bacon out.  What should his punishment be?


This is very much a punishable offense.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Junior just spit bacon out. What should his punishment be?


Real bacon or that fake crap?


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeding fake bacon to anyone is also a punishable offense


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Junior just spit bacon out.  What should his punishment be?


Banishment from the fox house is the only suitable response to this.
Fox, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!


Luckily vodka is clear


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily vodka is clear
Click to expand...

This


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily vodka is clear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This
Click to expand...

I wish! I really do! Vodka and cranberry all day!


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily vodka is clear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish! I really do! Vodka and oj all day!
Click to expand...

Fixt


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior just spit bacon out. What should his punishment be?
> 
> 
> 
> Real bacon or that fake crap?
Click to expand...

Probably that fake turkey or soy stuff...

Headache gone thanks to Excedrin... nose is clear thanks to some spiced up Spanish rice... so much for my detox reset plan... oh well considering yesterday I went over 24 hours without eating because it hurt so bad to swallow I need to focus on getting health and not ending up on antibiotics.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily vodka is clear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish! I really do! Vodka and oj all day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixt
Click to expand...

OJ not a "clear" liquid. Cranberry is a "clear" liquid. Transparency is the key!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All clear liquid diet tomorrow, gonna be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily vodka is clear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish! I really do! Vodka and oj all day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixt
Click to expand...

OJ not a "clear" liquid. Cranberry is a "clear" liquid. Transparency is the key!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

? Everyone out or something?


----------



## NJmike PE

Out where?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Drinking! What else?


----------



## NJmike PE

When you have kids you drink in


----------



## NJmike PE

Exhibits A thru E


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Some people get sitters.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohh pumpkin....we tried the blue moon pumkin a couple weeks ago.


----------



## NJmike PE

How was it?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hit and run spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Missed


----------



## NJmike PE

Try again


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That Wild Blue is too sweet for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

It is very sweet. I agree. But on an night when I'm looking for a quick buzz, 3 is enough for me.


----------



## P-E

Lots


----------



## P-E

Lots


----------



## P-E

Of IPA last night. Yum then ouch


----------



## P-E

Of IPA last night. Yum then ouch


----------



## P-E

Ditto


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate IPA's.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess those beers knocked Mike out already...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam break from linear programming then


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming is surprisingly relaxing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Helps to be close to 600 posts...long way to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Working on it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Something something darkside


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gimme my money


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Random Family Guy quotes ftw


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just cuz I can right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to catch up on that show, and others, now that studying for the PE has freed up time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unless I fail and have to start all over again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn it all


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost there now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Four to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Come on now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You can do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

Ho hum.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. I hate daylight savings time. Baby up at 0445,but licking back to sleep. Other two kids up at 0545.


----------



## matt267 PE

Extra hour!


----------



## NJmike PE

Right. Because with kids they understand Mohr sleep


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here Mike...wish my kid understood I was supposed to get an extra hour today


----------



## matt267 PE

Na, it's an hour to be a wake


----------



## matt267 PE

Making a book about penguins


----------



## NJmike PE

Get back to studying Matt. New topics


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to keep the kids busy until the wife wakes. Shes taking full advantage of the extra hour plus a few.


----------



## matt267 PE

Plus, my daughter and I don't get to do this too much these days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I still have about 10 questions from the practice exam to go through.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm finding that the questions are hard but the solutions are easy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm also realizing how much the class that I took wasn't that helpful.


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## engineergurl

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

It's like half over already


----------



## engineergurl

Hungover...but my nose is pretty much clear


----------



## engineergurl

Of course I am coughing like it ended up in my lungs


----------



## engineergurl

But I am hopeful that is just because things settled overnight


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> It's like half over already



I don't have kids... going back to sleep for two more hours here...Ha ha ha


----------



## engineergurl

Then grocery store. This weeks cooking and football and maybe a little day drinking.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like half over already
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have kids... going back to sleep for two more hours here...Ha ha ha
Click to expand...

I hate you.


----------



## envirotex

My kids are all still asleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> My kids are all still asleep.


Benadryl ftw!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the joy of fixing my daughters elsa music box this morning! Yay! Lots of let it go in my future!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My youngest is dressed in her elsa Halloween costume for the third day today...I think it will get washed tonight.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm starving....ugh!


----------



## matt267 PE

More vodka


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> More vodka


FTW


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More vodka
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks!
Click to expand...

Got to wait for the abc store to open


----------



## matt267 PE

Already been chewed store?


----------



## engineergurl

Alcohol beverage commission...it's where we get our booze it the south.... the state runs a monopoly.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More vodka
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to wait for the abc store to open
Click to expand...

not sure how I was quoted here?


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't see you saying more vodka sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

And state run monopolies are the best.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Pregame for the Broncos game, it's going to be a good game.


----------



## P-E

Go pats


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Pregame for the Broncos game, it's going to be a good game.


I heart Phil simms


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Phil Simms can suck a goat dong.


----------



## P-E

Second loss coming for the broncos.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Yup. I hate daylight savings time. Baby up at 0445,but *licking* back to sleep. Other two kids up at 0545.


 :huh: 


engineergurl said:


> Then grocery store. This weeks cooking and football and maybe a little day drinking.


F-T-W!


----------



## engineergurl

We spent $354 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do your walmarts sell beer?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ours do.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice, we can only buy alcohol at the liquor store. No beer at Walmart or the super market.


----------



## knight1fox3

Yesterday I saw a drive-thru liquor place. Didn't know we had one of those. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for ToP?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for ToP?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for ToP?

BOOM! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

We have drive through pharmacies.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Nice, we can only buy alcohol at the liquor store. No beer at Walmart or the super market.


Yes... beer and wine... abc stores are for liquor. In Alabama though you can get liquor at gas stations


----------



## P-E

In MA you can get gas at liquor stations.


----------



## P-E

Bad gas


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cheaper than ri gas.


----------



## P-E

Denver 3 and out


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ gas is $2.69 per gallon


----------



## P-E

Or free if you take it out of the soil there.


----------



## blybrook PE

The fuel prices r the ONLY thing tempting me to move outside.

Then I think of traffic and all the other BS &amp; go NO F'N WAY!!!


----------



## P-E

Denver 3 and out


----------



## P-E

Pick


----------



## P-E

TD


----------



## engineergurl

When the clocks change back... does the night shift have to work another hour? Do the tv stations replay the show over?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can get liquor pretty much everywhere here in SE Texas. They do have liquor stores, that usually has cheaper prices.


----------



## P-E

Sack


----------



## P-E

Damn autocorrect. Suck


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Heck, when we have company gatherings, after work of course, we have alcohol.


----------



## matt267 PE

What about jello shots?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> What about jello shots?


lusone:


----------



## P-E

Denver ouch again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> When the clocks change back... does the night shift have to work another hour? Do the tv stations replay the show over?


They get one extra hour when the clocks roll back, but lose that hour in the spring when the clocks shift forward


----------



## P-E

Oh no the game got switched to peppa pig


----------



## Dleg

Shit. Denver's playing? And here I am, stuck at the office.


----------



## engineergurl

How's Monday looking dleg?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, what can you tell about from the future?


----------



## P-E

Death blow Pats


----------



## engineergurl

Effing Jeff Gordon stupid jerk... if they fine Brad over another fight i'mma gonna be pissed


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't mess it up now


----------



## Dleg

I'd better go get a Monday newspaper, then maybe I can tell you who wins all the games on Sunday!


----------



## NJmike PE

I promise to share my winnings


----------



## Dleg

I think I'm growing mold.


----------



## blybrook PE

Can't u just look up the final scores online Dleg? Being from tomorrow n all, you should have access to that information...


----------



## frazil

*moldy?


----------



## Dleg

It hasn't stopped raining here for like 2 weeks. And I have a leak in my roof that I have "repaired" four times now, and it's driving me nuts that I can't seem to figure it out. And it is in fact causing mold to grow on a portion of the ceiling in my closet.


----------



## engineergurl

I made too much chili.


----------



## Dark Knight

Dex is not a happy camper right now.


----------



## P-E

On to bye week

On to bye week


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow


----------



## Road Guy

Well our 1-7 soccer season is finally over.........


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds successful


----------



## matt267 PE

Do they still get trophies?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you throw the season so you won't be asked to couch again?


----------



## Road Guy

Glad I was only the assistant coach, but I have never been around a larger bunch of overly protected kids that have never heard the word NO before.... If my kid is the best behaved kid on the team then that is a major problem!


----------



## NJmike PE

Is this the norm for youth sports nowadays? Is this what I will be walking into within the next few years?


----------



## Road Guy

And one of them had parents that never came to a single game. (Nanny). I asked the nany if the parents were solving the Ebola crisis or something, and she said no, they just don't like too do much on Saturday.. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish I had a nanny


----------



## Road Guy

When I coached in the south I rarely ever had to raise my voice to get the kids attention, but it was baseball and softball. This season (soccer) several times I just wanted to get in the car and leave...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I made too much chili.


I made chili too!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

That makes it not fun.

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice one fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ said she was gonna make me chili this week.


----------



## NJmike PE

Quick. Someone delete a post


----------



## engineergurl

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Is it bed time yet?


HFS yes. I'm out in 20 minutes. This day has been shit from the word go


----------



## engineergurl

I used three pounds off beef


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Is it bed time yet?


Nope. Its time for a refill


----------



## matt267 PE

I've got too much shit to do


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bed time yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Its time for a refill
Click to expand...

Jobu?


matt267 said:


> I've got too much shit to do


Geux study


----------



## matt267 PE

And that's one of the things of shit that I need to do.


----------



## Dark Knight

I would like to retire. Never mind. Still have years to go.


----------



## NJmike PE

April is coming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm going to start deleting shit, starting with Power engineer...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm going to start deleting shit, starting with Power engineer...


knew this was coming.


----------



## engineergurl

Night night time... We say this to the animals because bedtime means get in your crate. But really I'm whooped.


----------



## Dleg

NJmike PE said:


> Quick. Someone delete a post


Done.

I'm an asshole.


----------



## Dleg

Makeup post.


----------



## Dark Knight

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm going to start deleting shit, starting with Power engineer...




What did he do? Give him some slack Dex. He is just a fan being a fan.

If VT was here he would be riding you like a boss. You were not going to delete VT's....right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VT is one thing, noob is a noob.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dark Knight

Come on man. It is just a stinking football regular season game. It means nothing.

Besides that you know the Pats have Payton's number. Is not him like 5-11 against them?

Please do not delete me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam Monday here we go


----------



## P-E

Pats will probably go back to sucking in a few years. It has been a good run.


----------



## frazil

ticket prices won't go down though


----------



## engineergurl

boss is at a conference... no one else has shown up for work yet.


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> ticket prices won't go down though


That's for sure.


----------



## NJmike PE

spy gate


----------



## engineergurl

is it too early to eat my lunch? breakfast didn't fill me up


----------



## MetsFan

We're doing a biggest loser competition at work. I'm winning, but people keep bringing in donuts and stuff to sabotage.


----------



## MetsFan

Also, I hate Mondays.


----------



## engineergurl

I want to loose 4 pounds this week. Week one I lost 8 pounds, week two I lost another 4.5 pounds, if I can loose 4 this week, I'll have reached my first goal. Although I stopped taking the detox supplements while I'm fighting this cold or whatever it is, too much strain on my body I think.


----------



## engineergurl

I need to update my blog, it's been more than a few days.


----------



## engineergurl

did you know Puffs makes tissues with lotion that have the scent of vicks? It's a menthol tissue and wonderful


----------



## P-E

Hopefully not Michael Vick. That would stink.


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> did you know Puffs makes tissues with lotion that have the scent of vicks? It's a menthol tissue and wonderful




That sounds awesome, I'm going to have to keep an eye out for those.


----------



## engineergurl

MetsFan said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you know Puffs makes tissues with lotion that have the scent of vicks? It's a menthol tissue and wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome, I'm going to have to keep an eye out for those.
Click to expand...



It sure beats using the vicks in a stick or the vapor rub. I found them at walmart. I hate walmart but they have cheap dog food and awesome salsa.


----------



## P-E

Vicks, cheap dog food, no comment


----------



## engineergurl

considering my rescue came from a "suspected" dog fighting house, the irony is stronger here

however when you have two large breeds they eat a lot of food and we go through a lot of dog food


----------



## MetsFan

Bosses are out today. It's hard to find motivation especially on a Monday.


----------



## csb

My sister-in-law ate dog food when she was younger.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## Road Guy

Did she get salmonella?


----------



## engineergurl

I ate a piece of it on a dare once when I was a kid


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> Bosses are out today. It's hard to find motivation especially on a Monday.


third year in a row that my boss' vacation has been extended due to his wife "screwing up" their travel arrangements. :facepalm:

Why not just come out and state that you intended to take a 3 week vacation?? You own the company!

And on that note, I echo MF's feelings today.


----------



## engineergurl

pasta bake for lunch... nom nom nom... nothing like noodles, velveeta and ragu as comfort food


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I dont believe Velveeta is part of any cleansing diet


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I dont believe Velveeta is part of any cleansing diet




I am taking a break until I'm not sick anymore... although I finished with the detox week


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made too much chili.
> 
> 
> 
> I made chili too!
Click to expand...

BTW, why did you make so much anyway? If I make a large batch, it's usually to freeze some for later.

And is it bad that my chili is made with tofu?



Dleg said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick. Someone delete a post
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> I'm an asshole.
Click to expand...

Negative.

&lt;-----Digital Jedi Master

Moderator privileges revoked.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I dont believe Velveeta is part of any cleansing diet




Velveeta should be the 1st part of any diet!


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe Velveeta is part of any cleansing diet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking a break until I'm not sick anymore... although I finished with the detox week
Click to expand...

Oh the irony in this statement. Velveeta will surely exacerbate any sick condition. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I dont believe Velveeta is part of any cleansing diet


lusone:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made too much chili.
> 
> 
> 
> I made chili too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, why did you make so much anyway? If I make a large batch, it's usually to freeze some for later.
> 
> And is it bad that my chili is made with tofu?
Click to expand...

Anything made with tofu is bad.


----------



## csb

How is your system handling velveeta after detoxing?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made too much chili.
> 
> 
> 
> I made chili too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, why did you make so much anyway? If I make a large batch, it's usually to freeze some for later.
> 
> And is it bad that my chili is made with tofu?
> 
> 
> 
> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick. Someone delete a post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done.
> 
> I'm an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative.
> 
> &lt;-----Digital Jedi Master
> 
> Moderator privileges revoked.
Click to expand...

damn you fox


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made too much chili.
> 
> 
> 
> I made chili too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, why did you make so much anyway? If I make a large batch, it's usually to freeze some for later.
> 
> And is it bad that my chili is made with tofu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything made with tofu is bad.
Click to expand...

Because my husband bought the big package of beef rather than two small ones and I had 4 pounds instead of 2


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> How is your system handling velveeta after detoxing?




I don't know, I'll let you know when I find out


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made too much chili.
> 
> 
> 
> I made chili too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, why did you make so much anyway? If I make a large batch, it's usually to freeze some for later.
> 
> And is it bad that my chili is made with tofu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything made with tofu is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because my husband bought the big package of beef rather than two small ones and I had 4 pounds instead of 2
Click to expand...

oh and yes that is just disgusting KF


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is your system handling velveeta after detoxing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'll let you know when I find out
Click to expand...



Velveeta loaf!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Curious how that processes with red velvet cake and/or corn.


----------



## csb

I think it makes fudge.


----------



## engineergurl

I can honestly say I don't really eat corn much any more. Or red velvet cake. Honestly, the pasta bake was a "treat" because I don't eat pasta much any more either. Come to think of it, I really just don't eat that much of anything more.


----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

lmbo... I swear if my poop looks anything like that in the next 24 hours, I'm taking photos


----------



## csb

Excellent


----------



## NJmike PE

don't tease me like that


----------



## engineergurl

that made me think of cake farts


----------



## engineergurl

DON'T GOOGLE THAT DK!!!


----------



## csb

Are there rules to this thing?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know... seems to not be


----------



## NJmike PE

nope


----------



## engineergurl

amuck amuck amuck

name that movie


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> amuck amuck amuck
> 
> name that movie


Hocus Pocus. Excellent flick. Watched it this past weekend. A must-watch on Halloween IMO.


----------



## csb

Well


----------



## csb

then


----------



## csb

let's


----------



## csb

do


----------



## csb

this


----------



## csb

thing!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Doin' it, and doin' it, and doin' it well...


----------



## NJmike PE

need


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee


----------



## blybrook PE

Ready for the weekend already...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'd be happy if it was just the end of Monday.


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes until friday is over


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow I missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone get banned today?


----------



## NJmike PE

no, but the day is still young and Dex isn't on the east coast


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, I'll keep my pro patriot comments to myself then.


----------



## csb

Buckle


----------



## csb

up


----------



## csb

or


----------



## csb

your


----------



## csb

car


----------



## csb

will


----------



## csb

typically


----------



## csb

crush


----------



## csb

you


----------



## csb

in


----------



## csb

a


----------



## csb

crash.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Mood.


----------



## csb

Dang.


----------



## csb

My post was truncated by TOP.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to vote.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too many campaign phone calls.


----------



## matt267 PE

Caller ID was an awesome invention.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks Al Gore.


----------



## matt267 PE

No school tomorrow either.


----------



## matt267 PE

No work.


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be study with a chance of spam.


----------



## csb

Election Day is a holiday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter's school is a polling location. I'm not sure why I have it off though.


----------



## Road Guy

I sense a lot of butthurt coming for anyone who voted for Obama care tomorrow...


----------



## NJmike PE

why's that? I've not been paying much attention. The numerous ads turn me off


----------



## MetsFan

I'm glad I'm not getting any calls


----------



## MetsFan

My house phone has tons of voicemails but I never pick that up since nobody calls me there.


----------



## Road Guy

house phone? people still have those?


----------



## csb

We even have a corded house phone.


----------



## csb

Because we're secretly 80.


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing feels better than getting a municipal engineer to reverse his stance on something, on the account that he requested something more than the ordinance required.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> house phone? people still have those?


yup. rotary too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Haven't had a house phone in 10+ years


----------



## engineergurl

You need a line for some of the older security systems... only reason why we ever had one


----------



## NJmike PE

Kidding about the rotary phone. Still have a land line tho


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cheaper for us to bundle phone, Internet, and cable then to just have Internet and cable.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's cheaper if you only keep internet.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> It's cheaper for us to bundle phone, Internet, and cable then to just have Internet and cable.


This. Unless you are a Jedi master like fox


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It's cheaper if you only keep internet.


True.


----------



## P-E

Also bundle And I still pay more to Verizon than the oil company.


----------



## Road Guy

I am caught between don't want to be at work and don't want to go home...


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I am caught between don't want to be at work and don't want to go home...


Strip club it is


----------



## P-E

That's what pubs are for


----------



## Dleg

I'm the only person at the office, as the lone fed assigned to a state agency on a non-federal holiday.

It's office cleaning day.

After I finish spamming.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lighter fluid and a match would make quick work of that.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

FYI, my surgery went well today. Feeling about as good as I can be at this point.


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/unlock-secrets-poop.html?t=PD

Poop analysis. Lol

Glad to hear your operation went smoothly.


----------



## P-E

Hope the recovery is speedy


----------



## matt267 PE

Yea for spammers


----------



## Dleg

OK - starting cleaning after this post!


----------



## Road Guy

SNAPE - hope you get back to 100% soon!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## csb

FJOB


----------



## frazil

F-job


----------



## Road Guy

B jOB


----------



## frazil

H job


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It's cheaper if you only keep internet.


+1



NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cheaper for us to bundle phone, Internet, and cable then to just have Internet and cable.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Unless you are a Jedi master like fox
Click to expand...

+10


----------



## frazil

Ok let's finish this


----------



## frazil

We just need a few more right?


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought it was done already


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I win


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bring it


----------



## frazil

Today was a long day


----------



## frazil

It was fine really until the idiot at the supermarket


----------



## frazil

Dirty old man in the produce aisle


----------



## frazil

Asked me if I thought the mushrooms look ok


----------



## frazil

I said sure, they look fine...


----------



## knight1fox3

Nice pick-up line....."check out my 'shrooms" :eyebrows:


----------



## frazil

He responded...


----------



## frazil

My wife told me to pick ones that were white and firm, but I told her I wish my wife were white and firm.


----------



## NJmike PE

If you think the head on that mushroom is big....


----------



## frazil

Then I smashed him in the face with some broccoli


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh, that's... just.... really a bad pick up line


----------



## blybrook PE

Some of the best lines can be found in the grocery store...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Seriously? About the broccoli?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't know any pick up lines, tell us some clever grocery store lines


----------



## frazil

i was so pea-ved


----------



## frazil

I should have beet him him with something harder.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Like a ripe banana?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I meant an unripened banana.


----------



## frazil

No, not seriously about the broccoli. He was just icky.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or perhaps a bulbous cuke?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How old was he


----------



## frazil

I wouldn't even consider that a pickup line. He was just being a scuzoid.


----------



## frazil

Like 65-70.


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He thought he was being funny and you'd think he was harmless and cute, maybe he'd get a sympathy giggle. But yeah, the way you wrote it sounded like he was just base.


----------



## frazil

I guess he didn't really seem like a fun guy to me


----------



## frazil




----------



## knight1fox3

Eric 'Otter' Stratton: My cucumber. It's bigger. I think vegetables can be very sensuous, don't you?

Marion Wormer: No, vegetables are sensual. People are sensuous.


----------



## frazil

What kind of prices are on those groceries? Does that say 29cents/lb?


----------



## NJmike PE

It's late 70s


----------



## frazil

Another thing that irritated me was the bag boy. I watched as he took a bag of baby carrots, put it in a shopping bag and put it in my cart. I said, I think you can probably fit a few more things in there. And he said, huh oh yeah.


----------



## frazil

Maybe I shouldn't shop on Monday nights.


----------



## envirotex

Way better than Sunday afternoons..,


----------



## Dleg

Did you talk to the guy in the sausage aisle?


----------



## Road Guy

The best looking ladies at the grocery store are always in the produce section.....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

frazil said:


> I guess he didn't really seem like a fun guy to me


I get it, mushrooms, fun guy, fungi ha, good one


----------



## NJmike PE

Be more funny


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget to vote for your favorite lying cheat today.


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just glad the ads will be over


----------



## NJmike PE

Thief


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Thief




No, no, don't vote for me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm taking my daughter to vote today. I think I'll let her fill out the ballot


----------



## NJmike PE

Schools banks and post offices are are all closed today, right?


----------



## NJmike PE

And government agencies


----------



## matt267 PE

are you kids up yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Schools banks and post offices are are all closed today, right?


No sure about that.



NJmike PE said:


> And government agencies


Possibly


----------



## matt267 PE

I think they give us the day off in hopes that we'll vote earlier in the day with the old people. to prevent congestion later in the evening.


----------



## matt267 PE

We get every other election day off.


----------



## matt267 PE

Next election will be mostly local elections, so we don't have it off.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think it's just the even number years that we have off.


----------



## matt267 PE

two more


----------



## matt267 PE

one more


----------



## frazil

What? Today is a day off?


----------



## frazil

Sweet!


----------



## NJmike PE

Only if you're a government employee


----------



## matt267 PE

I want my daughter to do her Wednesday homework today because she has the day off from school. My wife suggested that I give her the day off. Damn slackers. She should be doing extra work today.

Although, she's having "reading class" with her stuffed animals right now. So at least she's reading.


----------



## matt267 PE

one gov candidate took my pension and the other wants my job. not sure who I'm voting for.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I wrote in Dleg for everything, and I hope you all do too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I wrote in Dleg for everything, and I hope you all do too.


x2


----------



## matt267 PE

What if he wins?


----------



## Road Guy

If you pay attention to any candidate this election..double check your local people. They ( council/commissioners) can fuck with your life a lot more than you think...


----------



## P-E

At first I read wife, phew she works from home


----------



## Lumber Jim

What time do the polls open?


----------



## csb

There's some real gems in here from last night.


----------



## MetsFan

I'll try going during lunch. Hopefully it's not too crowded.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch time voting will cost me my lunch today...


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 yet? Dleg?...


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg for president!


----------



## csb

Did you miss the update from the future? He didn't win.


----------



## Road Guy

Great now they are going to steal my social security!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, what did you think dleg was going to do if he won? Gotta line those island politicians pockets with something, and it sure ain't going to be lint.


----------



## NJmike PE

1234. Lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

leftover mickey mouse pasta


----------



## Road Guy

getting tires and some other stuff today, while I wait I have been working at a starbucks since 8:30.. I think even with some spamming this has been one of the most productive mornings I have had in a while..how long can I hang here with only buying one plain coffee?


----------



## NJmike PE

I would think at least into the next shift change.


----------



## Road Guy

I think some of these people are going to stay all day.....


----------



## NJmike PE

eh, spring for another cup and you will probably be fine. I know when I was back in college, I would spend 4-6 hours studying at a Barnes and Nobles where they had a Starbucks cafe. I would order one, maybe two cups while I was there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, I go by a one cup per 3 hour rule of thumb.


----------



## Road Guy

hopefully tires will be done soon.. my heart is thumping(Already had a cup on the way to the tire store this am)... but it is cool they way these days I can access the entire network from pretty much anywhere... last time I was in consulting it took an act of congress to get VPN access...


----------



## csb

God bless juice boxes


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan

^^awesome


----------



## MetsFan

How's the rebels cartoon compared to clone wars? I've been watching clone wars and am enjoying it, so I assume I would like rebels also.


----------



## csb

I find most of the rebels just go on about the War of Northern Aggression.


----------



## blybrook PE

Got to leave early so I can get my veto on!


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Got to leave early so I can get my veto on!


I see what you did there


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to contribute but spam...


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

just another for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE

14 minutes till quitting time


----------



## blybrook PE

And another. Nearly to 1k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

kill the last 50!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

with


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blow!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

only


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

way


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

to


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

go!


----------



## P-E

And beer


----------



## Road Guy

I need to go put baby in the corner


----------



## Road Guy

my neighbor's half-sister makes $63 an hour on the internet . She has been laid off for 7 months but last month her pay check was $20424 just working on the internet for a few hours. view it.............................WWW.JOBS-SPOT.COM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

level


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

of


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

is


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

getting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ridiculous.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We've


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

resorted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

to


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

internet


----------



## matt267 PE

RG your account has been hacked.

You're posting shit again.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

job


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

seeker


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

crap.


----------



## matt267 PE

hellp


----------



## matt267 PE

whatever that was


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the bright side, now superfrogtw can get that job he desperately wants.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost to 1k.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here we go


----------



## frazil

quittin' time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Come on now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No quitting till we hit 1K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

only 9 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;Dragging across finish line&lt;&lt;


----------



## frazil

1k


----------



## frazil

1k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is harder than picking a candidate to vote for...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1 more


----------



## frazil

someone's waiting to grab it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo 1K


----------



## matt267 PE

do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn it!


----------



## frazil

hah! It was me!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There's always 2K I guess...


----------



## frazil

see ya suckas!


----------



## matt267 PE

done


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can creatively edit things so the prize is mine!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Dex, with great power comes great responsibility. Use yours wisely.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No. I use my power to create more power.


----------



## blybrook PE

And general mayhem...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Little of column A, little of column B


----------



## csb

AND I SAY


----------



## csb

Mr. Aladdin sir.


----------



## Dleg

sun's out


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's sun?


----------



## engineergurl

I slept till noon. Hubby came home and went to bed at 3 pm. Yup neither one of us feel well.


----------



## matt267 PE

Drinking beer while spamming


----------



## akwooly

not fair matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Haters gonna hate


----------



## matt267 PE

Grab a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Start some spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

It's easy


----------



## Dleg

Can you legally buy beer in the mainland on election day? You can't out here. I was at the local equivalent of Costco yesterday, and all the liquor racks were covered up with blue tarps.


----------



## matt267 PE

Easy as 123


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Can you legally buy beer in the mainland on election day?  You can't out here.  I was at the local equivalent of Costco yesterday, and all the liquor racks were covered up with blue tarps.


Really? What, they don't want people voting drunk?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's bs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just make your own booze.


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Halloween candy that isn't mine spam


----------



## Dleg

I think they don't want people stabbing and clubbing each other. Politics is described as a "blood sport" out here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer o'clock


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

I say yes.


----------



## matt267 PE

But no one listens to me


----------



## matt267 PE

It's like I'm spamming when I talk to my daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to read


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for. ..well, nevermind


----------



## NJmike PE

Study


----------



## matt267 PE

No.


----------



## matt267 PE

I studied most of the day


----------



## matt267 PE

My brain hurts


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

SB.com 2200 hrs EST


----------



## matt267 PE

Be there or be square


----------



## blybrook PE

Need more spam


----------



## frazil

Spamity spam spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Too much spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon hookers blow

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

Bedtime post. I volunteered to sleep on the couch so we can separate our germs and fight these things on our own. I cut up an onion and have it on the coffee table. Nyquil Sudafed vapor rub and sleeping sitting up with a vaporizer going and the heater going full blast.


----------



## NJmike PE

Couch can be comfy


----------



## blybrook PE

And another b4 leaving to go veto someone else's vote


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The man sleeps on the couch, if he doesn't volunteer, make his life miserable until he has no option.


----------



## P-E

Go Bruins


----------



## blybrook PE

I have a regular mattress in another room should I need to escape. Much better than the couch.


----------



## akwooly

Couch can be nice sometimes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have three extra bed rooms to escape to.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> SNAPE - hope you get back to 100% soon!


Thanks for the well wishes everyone. 
It's been rough, and I'm still in the hospital. No pain meds given because they all make me so so sick...and my stomach is what was operated on.

Come on healing, I'm ready to go home.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wish I could escape,


----------



## Dleg

Ouch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should go home today/this evening.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can't wait to be home. Hospital beds suck!


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope you can get back to bacon, hookers, and blow soon.


----------



## csb

GOoooooooooooOD MORNING, EB.COM!!!!


----------



## csb

We're rocking it from the PE Prep to the 10K spamfest.


----------



## csb

Is it me or does that sound like an Elvis Presley movie?


----------



## csb

VIVA Manning's Equation


----------



## csb

VIVA Manning's Equation


----------



## csb

It's 0700 hours.


----------



## csb

What's the OH stand for?


----------



## csb

Oh my God it's early!


----------



## P-E

StillNotA PE said:


> Can't wait to be home. Hospital beds suck!


Hope you feel better.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Oh my God it's early!




What are you TALKING about?!? It's almost lunch time here. Some of us have already been up for 5 hours.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God it's early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you TALKING about?!? It's almost lunch time here. Some of us have already been up for 5 hours.
Click to expand...

seriously, fix yo damn clocks


----------



## Road Guy

Haven't even made it into work yet


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God it's early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you TALKING about?!? It's almost lunch time here. Some of us have already been up for 5 hours.
Click to expand...



I, too, have been up for five hours. 2:30 random awakening coupled with "I have to run in two hours" means I've been up for a LOOOooong time. Why are you guys eating lunch at 9AM?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I, too, have been up for five hours. 2:30 random awakening coupled with "I have to run in two hours" means I've been up for a LOOOooong time. Why are you guys eating lunch at 9AM?


:facepalm:

damn hippie west coasters


----------



## csb

AND I'm wearing jeans!


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> AND I'm wearing jeans!


as am I. Another benefit to a small, private firm


----------



## csb

I don't need to hear about your small privates and I definitely don't need to know if it's firm.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I don't need to hear about your small privates and I definitely don't need to know if it's firm.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think Wyoming (Or Colorado) is West Coast......


----------



## engineergurl

I really wished I could dress down today. I went with the most comfy cotton skirt and dressiest t-shirt I could find with calf boots and a sweater. no make up. no jewelry.

I sort of split lunch and breakfast up. something small before I leave the house, something after I get to work, something a little bit after noon but before I go home. other wise the day is too long.


----------



## frazil

I guess I must have dressed down today - the first guy I ran into this morning said "Hey, you wore your work clothes"

wait, what?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There was a commercial on the radio a while back talking about something similar. I'll have to look it up for the exact wording.


----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy

^- Capitalistic Pigs!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Road Guy said:


> I don't think Wyoming (Or Colorado) is West Coast......


*W*yoming, *W*est coast. Coincidence, I think not...


----------



## csb

There's more legal weed in Colorado than California.


----------



## Road Guy

Yes but did California just help the libtards lose control of the senate?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, weed is so 2013. We're moving on to the good stuff now.


----------



## engineergurl

I keep burping up gumbo


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. I missed Elevenses


----------



## NJmike PE

Now I have to wait for Luncheon


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Meh, weed is so 2013. We're moving on to the good stuff now.




Welcome to Crystal Meth


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm thinking heroin sounds fun


----------



## csb

Looking to lose some weight, but not some teeth?

EDIT: :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

cocaine is the weigh to go


----------



## engineergurl

two more days then a 4 day weekend


----------



## engineergurl

Ram- do you play cricket?


----------



## blybrook PE

Another fer da cause...


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes I just feel like a mime stuck in a glass box


----------



## blybrook PE

Lunch time yet???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

already ate it an hour ago.

now I sound like an east coaster. dammit


----------



## blybrook PE

Well you do live further East than I do...


----------



## engineergurl

I was just invited to a 4:00 meeting... grrrr....


----------



## csb

HELL TO THE NO


----------



## engineergurl

from the boss, who is the type to question why if I responded no... and I'm sure that "I want to go home on time" isn't a valid excuse for him


----------



## csb

I've started to give my boss "the look" when I'm held after. Like Monday, when I left 75 minutes late.


----------



## engineergurl

my respect level is shrinking proportionately to antics like this pulled


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need to pick my kids up from school. Your argument is invalid. When the boss gets cranky, I ask if he is going to pay me more to cover the late fee. When he says no, I say see you tomorrow.


----------



## engineergurl

I have no kids...

and then I go to his office and he tells me to come back in 5 minutes...


----------



## csb

I give him a guilt trip about needing to have other people get my kid.


----------



## engineergurl

I have no kids...

just told to come back in another 5 min


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not going to go back. I will sit here for 7 more minutes and then I am leaving.


----------



## blybrook PE

Head to the crapper in 5 min, then go home...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

WTF Colorado!!! Seriously! Electing a guy who believes LGBT people are trying to steal people's souls! And here I was thinking no state could be equal to Texas with the Republican Party wanting to perform shock therapy.

I'm bi....and yes I have a Christian church, and I'm not trying to steal anyone's soul. And shock therapy is so outdated, it's unreal they think that can change who I am.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

If I didn't have seven holes in my stomach right now!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just needed to vent a little. Been out of it for a few days.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dang and I still can't spell!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dang and I still can't spell!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

StillNotA PE said:


> WTF Colorado!!! Seriously! Electing a guy who believes LGBT people are trying to steal people's souls! And here I was thinking no state could be equal to Texas with the Republican Party wanting to perform shock therapy.
> 
> I'm bi....and yes I have a Christian church, and I'm not trying to steal anyone's soul. And shock therapy is so outdated, it's unreal they think that can change who I am.


Who? Gardner? Only reason he won is because Udall was painted as Obama's yes-man


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovement.com/davidbadash/colorado_elects_republican_exorcist_who_believes_gay_people_want_your_soul


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Both political parties suck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That's Colorado Springs. That is the complete polar opposite to Boulder. There's retarded, then there are those two cities...


----------



## csb

I like that Colorado has Trinidad and Colorado Springs.


----------



## blybrook PE

The theres those that don't understand puff, puff, pass...


----------



## matt267 PE

Ban hammer is out


----------



## blybrook PE

Always shows up around this time of year!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Naw, just messin with the noobs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yes I do play cricket. There's a few teams where I live but I don't have time for it anymore. I played quite a bit during grad school because there was quite a few students from Bangladesh and India.

Why do you ask engineergurl?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nooby noob noob


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are you sure you're not trying to steal our souls SNAPE?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We hang out on an engineering message forum. Our souls aren't worth enough to steal.


----------



## engineergurl

If you Google your name lots of stuff about cricket pops up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh probably because there is a cricketer from the West Indies with a similar name.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> from the boss, who is the type to question why if I responded no... and I'm sure that "I want to go home on time" isn't a valid excuse for him


This is the reason I love being a project engineer/project coordinator. I set up meetings all the time and don't always attend them. It's usually for a valid reason, but I'm not stuck going to them.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Are you sure you're not trying to steal our souls SNAPE?


Bwhahaha!! I just want your soul! Yep, my wife and I have a lot of uses for souls.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Do you have a pinterest page where I can see some of said uses?


----------



## blybrook PE

Could be a linked in group too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Another fer the cause.


----------



## akwooly

nothing useful or insightful to say post. carry on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

banana


----------



## NJmike PE

I checked out early today from work. Had to shop for anniversary tomorrow. Much I missed apparently.


----------



## blybrook PE

You missed nothing. Move along...


----------



## matt267 PE

I from the government and I'm here to help.


----------



## NJmike PE

Much butthurt


----------



## blybrook PE

To Matt ^BS


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't be hatin'


----------



## blybrook PE

U ain't gooberment. Dats all I b sayin!


----------



## matt267 PE

You know you like your state inspector.


----------



## blybrook PE

What inspector?


----------



## Road Guy

Home before 6!


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice! That only happens if I work from home or leave the office by 430


----------



## Road Guy

Just caught a good wave today.....


----------



## blybrook PE

And beat the traffic


----------



## NJmike PE

State inspectors blow


----------



## akwooly

Just as much as Feds.


----------



## engineergurl

Zinc tablets f-t-w!!!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Matt! Get back to studying!


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching inglorious basterds. Missed the the 30 minutes


----------



## Road Guy

Why does Marx want the pastor the sons are hiding?


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning all


----------



## P-E

Say it ain't so


----------



## frazil

I've already been to 10K and back three times. What's taking you guys so long?


----------



## NJmike PE

meh


----------



## MetsFan

Not Friday


----------



## frazil

I feel like I need more coffee, but that would probably be a mistake


----------



## matt267 PE

just do it.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't live in a large enough metropolis area to deal with that kind of traffic in the morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I don't have to deal with that much traffic in the morning but I hate it all the same... "get out of my way lady!!!"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm up..I'm up! Feeling like crap, but I'm up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

frazil said:


> I've already been to 10K and back three times. What's taking you guys so long?


Can't speak for the others, but I just had major surgery Monday. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> I don't have to deal with that much traffic in the morning but I hate it all the same... "get out of my way lady!!!"




I sat on I95 for 45 minutes this morning... and went 5 miles turning my commute into much longer than an hour


----------



## Road Guy

Every god damned day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't have to sit in traffic but I do have to squeeze into the train with other strangers on a daily basis :/


----------



## matt267 PE

RG, time for a car wash.


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Every god damned day


yup, except it's raining here, so there was no sunshine


----------



## P-E

Gave up on the subway a number of years ago. Prefer to walk 1.3 miles across the city in the rain and snow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The wide open spot on the highway going 80+ make up for the parts where I'm stuck going 5.


----------



## Road Guy

As soon as I wash my car it will snow


----------



## csb

I told the people at work it'll snow once I buy a car.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> Every god damned day


That's why I love flexible schedules. Go to work before heavy traffic starts, and leave before it starts in the pm.


----------



## csb

Our janitor is so weird.


----------



## Road Guy

I left at 6:15 this am!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I typically leave around 4:45 to 5:00 in the morning.


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> I typically leave around 4:45 to 5:00 in the morning.




depending where you live, this is rush hour


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I work a 4-10 schedule...so work from 5:30 to 4pm, half an hour lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically leave around 4:45 to 5:00 in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> depending where you live, this is rush hour
Click to expand...

Not here in Beaumont Texas area.


----------



## csb

We tend more towards a peak 15 minutes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wish I had a 4-10 schedule. My hours are fairly flexible though so I do a 0630 - 1500 hrs workday, half an hour lunch in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

non contributing spam post.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My co- workers love me!

View attachment 6860


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

4-10s are the best! We get friday as a make up day, if needed.


----------



## engineergurl

4 tens were awesome when I lived near where I worked, now they would suck big time.


----------



## matt267 PE

that's cool. How did they get the flowers to grow sideways?


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> My co- workers love me!


can I borrow them. I need them for my anniversary gift


----------



## Lumber Jim

I should really start taking a lunch rather than sitting at my desk and working through it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4-10 or a 9-80 schedule would be nice. Unfortunately it's more of a 6-12 for construction (glad I work for the govt though).


----------



## MetsFan

Ways to look busy:

1. Carry a pen and notebook everywhere you go

2. Copy that sports article into your email and read from there

3. Every few minutes, get frustrated and shuffle the papers around your desk


----------



## Road Guy

^- Always walk fast and loudly....


----------



## engineergurl

MetsFan said:


> Ways to look busy:
> 
> 1. Carry a pen and notebook everywhere you go
> 
> 2. Copy that sports article into your email and read from there
> 
> 3. Every few minutes, get frustrated and shuffle the papers around your desk




papers work good in substitute for the notebook


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> that's cool. How did they get the flowers to grow sideways?


They are majical flowers!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My co- workers love me!
> 
> 
> 
> can I borrow them. I need them for my anniversary gift
Click to expand...

Those are mine!!! All mine!!!

Uh oh, did you forget?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MetsFan said:


> Ways to look busy:
> 
> 1. Carry a pen and notebook everywhere you go
> 
> 2. Copy that sports article into your email and read from there
> 
> 3. Every few minutes, get frustrated and shuffle the papers around your desk


Schedule a bunch of meetings, don't attend half of them, sending in someone to cover for you.


----------



## csb

You're giving your wife someone else's co-workers? Must be an unimportant anniversary.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I know my project team has to be frustrated with me, but hey, I do have things to get done outside of mtgs.


----------



## csb

Don't schedule meetings just to schedule meeting!


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ways to look busy:
> 
> 1. Carry a pen and notebook everywhere you go
> 
> 2. Copy that sports article into your email and read from there
> 
> 3. Every few minutes, get frustrated and shuffle the papers around your desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papers work good in substitute for the notebook
Click to expand...



True, just get some out of the nearest printer, lol.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> ^- Always walk fast and loudly....




That's a good one too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And the flowers may be a ploy...make me feel guilty so I get my arse back to work.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's not just to schedule meetings for the fun of it. I just figure if I'm there ok, the PM doesn't have to be. Then if he is there I don't have to be.

We both attend client meetings.


----------



## MetsFan

Here's another:

close your eyes and claim you are "resting your eyes" and in "deep thought" *actually used by my coworker.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One of the first things my Senior Engineer mentor taught me once I got to know him well - never walk around the office without a piece of paper in your hand. He would always have a blank paper with him...with a Sudoku puzzle hidden somewhere.


----------



## engineergurl

I really just usually close my office door.


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Morning *Early afternoon *post


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## NJmike PE

just stoppin by


----------



## NJmike PE

drive by spam


----------



## csb

ELEVEN TWENTY THREE IS NOT EARLY AFTERNOON, YOU JACKWAGON.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> ELEVEN TWENTY THREE IS NOT EARLY AFTERNOON, YOU JACKWAGON.


----------



## csb

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning *Early afternoon *post
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
Click to expand...



This.


----------



## csb

Not early afternoon.


----------



## csb

Late morning.


----------



## csb

11:23 a.m.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> ELEVEN TWENTY THREE IS NOT EARLY AFTERNOON, YOU JACKWAGON.




Yeah, I gotta agree with her on this one... after noon indicates that it is after the noon hour not 37 min before noon


----------



## csb

even noon is "midday"


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELEVEN TWENTY THREE IS NOT EARLY AFTERNOON, YOU JACKWAGON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I gotta agree with her on this one... after noon indicates that it is after the noon hour not 37 min before noon
Click to expand...



thank you


----------



## matt267 PE

well, now it's lunch time so it doesn't matter.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn engineers


----------



## matt267 PE

have to be exact on everything


----------



## NJmike PE

damn tree huggers


----------



## blybrook PE

It aint even noon on the east coast. Yer takin an early lunch you slacker


----------



## blybrook PE

The firewood pile needs to grow, time to sharpen the saw!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Growing pile of wood? Now you're talking Mike's language.


----------



## Road Guy

I didn't realize until after I bought our house out here that it doesn't have a fire place! (no trees to cut down anyways) but kind of odd..not even one of those worthless gas fireplaces..

wife wants to put in a vent less gas wood stove thing, Im sure that will set me back a few grand, her folks in upper NC have one and that thing will heat up a damn room that for sure


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

10:15 am. It's not even close to mid-day.


----------



## engineergurl

we have fake electric fireplaces that work wonderful to heat up a room


----------



## Road Guy

F'n hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

time to get lunch


----------



## engineergurl

I just ate an apple and some grapes and some cashews

and top! banana llama


----------



## NJmike PE

/\

too many "ands"


----------



## engineergurl

and your point is?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

meh


----------



## Road Guy

having only 1 of my 3 kids trick or treating really sucks, less candy for me to raid!


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> F'n hungry


This.


----------



## engineergurl

spicy cheese its


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> having only 1 of my 3 kids trick or treating really sucks, less candy for me to raid!




Send those lazy bastards out!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm left with lollipops and nerds because my kids think that those are better than chocolate bars.

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

haven't heard from EC lately...


----------



## akwooly

i should have ate moar breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## P-E

And beer


----------



## engineergurl

I had an apple and some beef jerky for breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

true story


----------



## engineergurl

beer and potato soup with bacon and cheese was breakfast for me the other day


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> true story


I have a feeling that is a fail.


----------



## akwooly

moar coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true story
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that is a fail.
Click to expand...

it's actually not too bad. Ive had it. a lil bit peppery though


----------



## csb

Wait, are you guys flirting?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I miss bacon...


----------



## engineergurl

bacon misses you


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true story
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that is a fail.
Click to expand...



I just might have to get a bottle of that when I go to the supermarket tonight.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post lunch post


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Wait, are you guys flirting?


Why, are you jealous?


----------



## csb




----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon. Need more bacon... Good thing I'm headed to the store after work tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


>




I thought you were doing that thumb rule


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam...sounds good right now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spam gives me gas


----------



## engineergurl

shoots my blood pressure through the roof


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey Bacon!!!!!!!!!

:thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Turkey Bacon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbs:




grossness!


----------



## matt267 PE

turkey is NOT bacon!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I think kf just has a thing for turkey and tofu... he's strange


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And he wonders why his hand hurts. It's perfectly clear his hand is tired of reaching for crappy food.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Popsicles...it's what's for lunch...and dinner...and breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> turkey is NOT bacon!!!


Turkey bacon is better than beggin strips, I bet!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> turkey is NOT bacon!!!


Turkey bacon is better than beggin strips, I bet!


----------



## engineergurl

one more day and one more hour and 15 min until I'm out of here for four days


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My phone has a mind of its own.


----------



## engineergurl

no, it probably doesn't, you just have to be 10% smarter than it


----------



## engineergurl

unless it's broken like mine... then no matter what you do it just sits there like a brick


----------



## csb

RIGHT HAND RULE FTW!


----------



## csb

yes!


----------



## engineergurl

awesome!


----------



## P-E

I use my left hand..


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> I use my left hand..


the stranger
To lay on one's arm so as to deny the passage of blood and ultimately loose feeling in the limb, followed by the act of masturbation with said limb.

reference: urban dictionary


----------



## Road Guy

so that's basically masturbating while your arms is asleep?

TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The things you all can come up with!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We don't invent it, we just help spread the good work of the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## knight1fox3

StillNotA PE said:


> Popsicles *Jello shots*...it's what's for lunch...and dinner...and breakfast tomorrow.


Fixt. Also more conducive to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dleg

I'm lost.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> so that's basically masturbating while your arms is asleep?
> 
> TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not top


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me get all butthurt


----------



## Road Guy

I just altered the deal....


----------



## matt267 PE

Cooking dinner after fighting my daughter over homework.

I wish I was at work.


----------



## P-E

I wish I was at the bar.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popsicles *Jello shots*...it's what's for lunch...and dinner...and breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt. Also more conducive to a speedy recovery.
Click to expand...

Being that I've had absolutely no pain meds whatsoever....that is very tempting!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> Cooking dinner after fighting my daughter over homework.
> 
> I wish I was at work.


I relate to this! Oh how I relate!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Who's having a salad?View attachment 6865


----------



## matt267 PE

Chocolate covered bacon! It's real, you should look it up.


----------



## blybrook PE

I saw it at the fair this year. They even had a fried version


----------



## matt267 PE

+1for chocolate bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Who's having a salad?


Salad Tossing

To Toss someones salad is to explore the anal cavity (clean or dirty) whatever your fancy, and gyrate your tounge is a circular licking motion in on, and around the anus, rimming with such affection in the "Salad" - hence the term "Toss my Salad

(sorry matt)


----------



## engineergurl

I love chocolate covered bacon... looking...it's almost Christmas! Chocolate covered potato chips!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

NJ's playing on urban dictionary cause he's in trouble with the wife over a failed celebration...


----------



## matt267 PE

The state of NJ must be proud to have you as a resident.


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> NJ's playing on urban dictionary cause he's in trouble with the wife over a failed celebration...


Nah, can't do much till the. Kiddos go to bed.


matt267 said:


> The state of NJ must be proud to have you as a resident.


That's not very gneiss


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't celebrate too hard


----------



## frazil

Time to spam this thread onto the next page!


----------



## frazil

1


----------



## frazil

2


----------



## frazil

3


----------



## frazil

4


----------



## frazil

5


----------



## frazil

6


----------



## frazil

7


----------



## frazil

8


----------



## frazil

9


----------



## frazil

10


----------



## frazil

11


----------



## frazil

12


----------



## frazil

13


----------



## frazil

14


----------



## NJmike PE

Drive by


----------



## frazil

15


----------



## frazil

16


----------



## frazil

17


----------



## frazil

18


----------



## frazil

19


----------



## frazil

20


----------



## frazil

21


----------



## frazil

22


----------



## frazil

23


----------



## frazil

24


----------



## frazil

25


----------



## frazil

Top


----------



## frazil

27


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top


----------



## engineergurl

Tomorrow is Friday. It has been a long time since I have wished a week away but this one couldn't move fast enough. I am so ready to be done with this cold still keeping it out of my lungs though... that's the focus. Just exhausted by 8pm and ugh the alarm is set for 3:30 am. Goodnight post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thats too early!!! Need to wake the hell up n keep us all company!

In all seriousness, I know the feeling. Hope ya'll feel better soon...


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> The state of NJ must be proud to have you as a resident.


I have to go there soon, ugh


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of NJ must be proud to have you as a resident.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go there soon, ugh
Click to expand...

:17:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dammit


----------



## NJmike PE

Kiddies off to bed. Date thyme


----------



## blybrook PE

You ain't got thyme fer that! Just break out the tin foil hats and watch fer dem UFO's...


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I just altered the deal....


Pray I don't alter it any further...



matt267 said:


> Chocolate covered bacon! It's real, you should look it up.


That's a staple food item at our state fair.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its finally 5 o clock! Time to tap the keg!


----------



## envirotex

In here.


----------



## blybrook PE

Theres plenty left for those who want some!


----------



## envirotex

yep. but i'm driving.


----------



## envirotex

what time is it in AK now that you all are with MJ?


----------



## envirotex

actually, first one with Sarah Palin and a blunt, I will buy an eb.com t-shirt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning time spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's Friday woot woot! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## matt267 PE

wait.... it is friday, and it's a pay day, and it cake day. Damn, today just got a whole lot better.


----------



## NJmike PE

friday it is


----------



## NJmike PE

spam day.


----------



## NJmike PE

need


----------



## NJmike PE

to


----------



## NJmike PE

move


----------



## NJmike PE

this


----------



## NJmike PE

along


----------



## matt267 PE

Say the word Mike and we'll finish this up tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

friday


----------



## NJmike PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, at least by the end of the weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

day


----------



## matt267 PE

But we might end up with a negative post count again.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam day?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah, this thing needs to stay open until the results are published


----------



## matt267 PE

The rules seem to change quite a bit...


----------



## NJmike PE

needs the n00bs the get on it in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So is it the end of the work day yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That bagel did nothing in the 'fill me up' breakfast department.


----------



## NJmike PE

SNAPE and her gang of examinees need to to contribute in here


----------



## matt267 PE

oh, yeah, work day.

Damn, I'm out. See you all later.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I don't see any other new posters other than SNAPE and myself here...and we're not really that new...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Avoiding work until I have to get it done.


----------



## NJmike PE

true. better get them in her then


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Which means as soon as I see my boss round the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

250

NJmike PE

212

engineergurl

101

frazil

83

ramnares

79

Dexman PE PMP

77

power-engineer

76

csb

76

StillNotA PE

72

blybrook PE

70

Road Guy

59

envirotex

54

knight1fox3

52

Dleg

28

MetsFan

27

akwooly

23

Sapper

20

Ship Wreck PE

12

Dark Knight

8

Lumber Jim

7

roadwreck

2

cement

2

Ken 2.0

1

Supe

1

thanks for the contribution Supe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> true. better get them in _*her*_ then




Umm subliminal message there? ^^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watch out SNAPE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa Mike, you're not at the top of that list? Slacker...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Be back after I make a cup of coffee...will get some work done at some point today.

Finally top!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm really trying not to. actually, I'm surprised that I'm even around the top. I didn't think that I was in here this much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Easy ram, don't challenge Mike. He's not known as the "spam hammer" for nothing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Easy ram, don't challenge Mike. He's not known as the "spam hammer" for nothing.


relax, that was self proclaimed. No one nominated me as such


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we all know that 90% of both of our total post count is spam. But it's quality spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality, top notch spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, I need to get back to work.


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing quality about spam. It's cheap. It's a wretched processed meat


----------



## envirotex

postie


----------



## P-E

Middle


----------



## matt267 PE

spam with pride, or don't spam at all.


----------



## NJmike PE

hey P-E, why not become a supporting member? You get a cool sticker. Come on, you know you want to.


----------



## P-E

Will do


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Will do


right on bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good job PE. Help keep the servers running.


----------



## P-E

Besides my 4 year old likes stickers


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> nothing quality about spam. It's cheap. It's a wretched processed meat




I always post good quality spam, what are you talking about? See that's the difference between me and you noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

^ quality spam

&gt; not quality spam


----------



## frazil

generic spam


----------



## engineergurl

There has been many of music lyrics typed by these hands


----------



## engineergurl

If


----------



## engineergurl

I


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;--------------------- Loves EG's selection of Av's


----------



## engineergurl

a few


----------



## engineergurl

more


----------



## engineergurl

they are all bacon


----------



## engineergurl

more


----------



## engineergurl

times


----------



## engineergurl

I


----------



## engineergurl

will


----------



## engineergurl

have


----------



## engineergurl

posted


----------



## engineergurl

more


----------



## engineergurl

than


----------



## engineergurl

Mike


----------



## engineergurl

for


----------



## engineergurl

whatever


----------



## engineergurl

day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And it's only just after 9...damn.


----------



## engineergurl

it's counting


----------



## engineergurl

I think the time isn't EST... because there is no way I've posted more than 60 times this morning


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## engineergurl

see, that's just boring


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## engineergurl

not creative at all


----------



## NJmike PE

5

boring, but effective


----------



## engineergurl

and I've got conference calls this morning


----------



## NJmike PE

how


----------



## NJmike PE

was


----------



## engineergurl

eventually you will have to do some work


----------



## NJmike PE

it


----------



## NJmike PE

any


----------



## NJmike PE

different


----------



## NJmike PE

than


----------



## engineergurl

jibberish


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## NJmike PE

you


----------



## NJmike PE

did?


----------



## engineergurl

because eventually, I made a point


----------



## engineergurl

KF needs to send me some cheese curds


----------



## engineergurl

I finally found some Macintosh apples at a grocery store here


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> because eventually, I made a point


still waiting for it....


----------



## engineergurl

cheese curds squeak on your teeth


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> because eventually, I made a point
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for it....
Click to expand...



sorry, you missed it, must have been over your head


----------



## csb

Well then.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Creative spamming is a talent hard to come by you know.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sure there is a 10K or a 5K or something from a few years back during which I was much less creative


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> because eventually, I made a point
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you missed it, must have been over your head
Click to expand...

meh


----------



## frazil

too much coffee!


----------



## engineergurl

I don't drink coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa, seriously? Tea drinker?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Whoa, seriously? Tea drinker?




I will drink tea or hot cocoa if it's a cold day, I like my Diet Dr Pepper but am not dependent on it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I have a co-worker who has to have Diet Dr Pepper with lunch. He refuses to go to lunch at places that doesn't sell it...bit of a pain in the a$$ going to lunch with him.


----------



## engineergurl

I drink a ton of water though... not a big juice fan either


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I have a co-worker who has to have Diet Dr Pepper with lunch. He refuses to go to lunch at places that doesn't sell it...bit of a pain in the a$$ going to lunch with him.




I can imagine, even the places that have Dr Pepper don't always have the diet version... and if you are a diet drinker, then it's hard to switch to the regular because it's sweeter


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was a bit funny going out to lunch the first few times. We'd go to a place he hadn't been to before and he would go to the drinks section, look through the selection, and if DDP wasn't there he would come over and let us know that he'll catch up to us in the office...took a bit of getting used to.

I do two K-cups in the morning (6:30 and then around 9), a few nalgenes of water, and usually a Coke Zero at lunch.


----------



## engineergurl

I usually drink the equivalent to just under a gallon of water on a normal day though it depends on what I'm doing


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee, water and vodka. those are the three fluids which I usually consume.


----------



## csb

That's like the USS Hornet's launch system!


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

(That's what happens when you let the Marines paint in your ship.)


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing wrong with that


----------



## matt267 PE

opcorn:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Marines don't know how to spell whiskey?


----------



## NJmike PE

the H is useless. shouldn't be there. I agree with the marines


----------



## engineergurl

uisce beatha


----------



## Road Guy

Tone Loce's wild thing is actually playing on the radio right now.


----------



## engineergurl

time to conference call, woot


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Says the guy who insists on spelling time / thyme 



NJmike PE said:


> the H is useless. shouldn't be there. I agree with the marines


----------



## NJmike PE

and I was reprimanded accordingly for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

proper spelling is not needed to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

puctuations are not needed either


----------



## matt267 PE

and don't worry about capitalizing anything


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

meh, too many to read. Did I miss anything?


----------



## engineergurl

punctuation can get you in trouble though


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> meh, too many to read. Did I miss anything?


nothing quality, despite EG's perspective


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh, too many to read. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> nothing quality, despite EG's perspective
Click to expand...



my perspective is the correct perspective. always.


----------



## NJmike PE

spoken like a true woman


----------



## csb

HEY NOW!


----------



## MetsFan

Friday!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> HEY NOW!




hey... now... alright alright alright.... shake it like a polaroid picture


----------



## NJmike PE

:facepalm:


----------



## engineergurl

says he when he can't keep up


----------



## P-E

:;.,?!"


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike you're not going to win this!!


----------



## NJmike PE

It's funny that you mention that because I was just muttering the same notion on a completely separate topic. Walking into a no win situation.


----------



## engineergurl

now now, based on Habit #4 of Covey's 7 habits, we need to aim for a win-win situation...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a guy thing...

We tend to do that.


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> what time is it in AK now that you all are with MJ?


We had MJ fer a while in small amounts, now folks can have more. Only on the road system though, sucks for bush communities that voted for it not realizing they can't take it in any plane or boat legally...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> now now, based on Habit #4 of Covey's 7 habits, we need to aim for a win-win situation...


It is a win-win. The woman wins, and when the guy loses, the woman wins again.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Watch out SNAPE


Haha! Well, I do tend to get odd reactions when first people find out I'm in a same sex relationship, then find out I'm bi.


----------



## MetsFan

lunch time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And I think I'm doing pretty dang good having had a major operation with three days in the hospital this week!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch!!!! I'm so darn friggin hungry!


----------



## matt267 PE

so you're not one your vodka only diet anymore?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone have a majic wand to make my body heal so I can have food!

Oh wait, that's what those souls are for! Lemme just figure out where I hid them.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone have a majic wand to make my body heal so I can have food!

Oh wait, that's what those souls are for! Lemme just figure out where I hid them.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> so you're not one your vodka only diet anymore?


I wish!


----------



## matt267 PE

Move along, no souls here....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Frito pie sounds like food from heaven right now...all that chili/corn chip/cheese yumminess.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to lunch...got to ditch the co-workers today


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Must....have....soul

Gimme...your....soul


----------



## engineergurl

what'ch you talking bout Willis?

I am eating a salad with chicken


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Off to lunch...got to ditch the co-workers today


Not nice! Hey do they have souls, I need souls!


----------



## engineergurl

maybe if you sing that song...

HEY... hey... your lipstick stain's on the right side of my left front brain


----------



## csb

SHARPEN THE SAW!


----------



## matt267 PE

^smott StillNotA PE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Is SNAPE a ginger?


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> SHARPEN THE SAW!






awesome-sauce


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Is SNAPE a ginger?


Nope, brunette.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> .
> 
> ^smott StillNotA PE


Didn't know that's how ice cream was made, now did you?!


----------



## matt267 PE

that ice cream doesn't look clear though... Are you sure you should be eating it?


----------



## engineergurl

if we win this weeks football game they go on to some sort of championship


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wreck this morning in my area of the US, let's start guessing WTF really happened....View attachment 6868


----------



## csb

Um...the couch was texting?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Drunk texting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We're all State employees - being soulless is the number one job requirement.



StillNotA PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to lunch...got to ditch the co-workers today
> 
> 
> 
> Not nice! Hey do they have souls, I need souls!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ginger disguised as a brunette...she doesn't want to be blatantly obvious about her soul stealing.



StillNotA PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is SNAPE a ginger?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, brunette.
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm still trying to figure out how that car ended up with three tires on one side


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Big lunch...resist urge to fall asleep at desk


----------



## P-E

I sold my soul to Michael lindeburg, must buy books


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

New engineering design undergoing field testing...



engineergurl said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how that car ended up with three tires on one side


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

csb said:


> Um...the couch was texting?


That's probably the most accurate guess....honestly! We have a lot of wrecks from texting and a lot from bumbas$ people who don't know to tie crap down when hauling stuff on the interstate.


----------



## MetsFan

Had a bbq steak and cheese sub for lunch. So good, but it's not going to help me during weight in next week.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how that car ended up with three tires on one side


Me too! Probably won't find out. Something like 7 cars involved.


----------



## engineergurl

which one was the last harry potter movie?


----------



## P-E

That's what happens when you try to use a couch as a sidecar.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2




yeah, but what happened in it... I can't remember... the first part ended when that one character died... was the second one where they were hopping all over the place to destroy the trinkets?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://m.kfdm.com/article?id=9280580


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but what happened in it... I can't remember... the first part ended when that one character died... was the second one where they were hopping all over the place to destroy the trinkets?
Click to expand...

Sounds like it's time for a potter fest weekend.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dobby the house-elf dies at the end of HPATDH Part 1. The second one they are still searching for the horcruxes, get caught and get up at Malfoy mansion, destroy the Horcruxes, final fight scene with Voldemorte, Harry destroys the Elder Wand, and then the epilogue.



engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but what happened in it... I can't remember... the first part ended when that one character died... was the second one where they were hopping all over the place to destroy the trinkets?
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but what happened in it... I can't remember... the first part ended when that one character died... was the second one where they were hopping all over the place to destroy the trinkets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it's time for a potter fest weekend.
Click to expand...

my attention span is not long enough to do that... our "marathons" for television shows we can usually get through about 4 episodes and I'm wandering out of the room intent on doing something else and my husbands calling after me asking where I'm going


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Dobby the house-elf dies at the end of HPATDH Part 1. The second one they are still searching for the horcruxes, get caught and get up at Malfoy mansion, destroy the Horcruxes, final fight scene with Voldemorte, Harry destroys the Elder Wand, and then the epilogue.
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but what happened in it... I can't remember... the first part ended when that one character died... was the second one where they were hopping all over the place to destroy the trinkets?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I remember now.. it ends at the train station with the kids


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but what happened in it... I can't remember... the first part ended when that one character died... was the second one where they were hopping all over the place to destroy the trinkets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it's time for a potter fest weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my attention span is not long enough to do that... our "marathons" for television shows we can usually get through about 4 episodes and I'm wandering out of the room intent on doing something else and my husbands calling after me asking where I'm going
Click to expand...

Lightweight^^ I've done Harry Potter marathons, LotR (extended edition) marathons, House M.D. marathons...


----------



## csb

I watched most of Ghost Whisperer in a period of two months.


----------



## NJmike PE

you had your period for two months?


----------



## csb

StillNotA PE said:


> http://m.kfdm.com/article?id=9280580




Damn. The couch was the reason.


----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

The Indian Jones movies I can sit through all in a row... I have no interest in watching lotr anyway so there is no way that would be a marathon.


----------



## engineergurl

ewwww


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> I sold my soul to Michael lindeburg, must buy books


yeah, I've given them way too much money this past year.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good book...good movie (the original, haven't seen the remake)



csb said:


>


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My wife's the same...sat through maybe 30 mins of the LotR - TFOTR movie before getting up and leaving.



engineergurl said:


> The Indian Jones movies I can sit through all in a row... I have no interest in watching lotr anyway so there is no way that would be a marathon.


----------



## NJmike PE

BoB marathon every veterans day for me.


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> The Indian Jones movies I can sit through all in a row... I have no interest in watching lotr anyway so there is no way that would be a marathon.


----------



## csb

Currently marathoning HIMYM before I find out spoilers.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Currently marathoning HIMYM before I find out spoilers.


Did you want to know it ends....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Currently marathoning Dexter.


----------



## engineergurl

I want finish season 4 of TWD and the first few episodes of this season... I also have a ton of DVR'ed shows like Forever, Scorpion and stuff that I haven't even started watching. Tonight will be catching up on this week's episodes of the Voice and watching the ACM's or whatever they're called


----------



## engineergurl

oh and if there is a new episode of Last Man Standing and Shark Tank


----------



## engineergurl

I have three hours left. I think the clock has stopped moving again.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1-1/2 hrs left over here...clock seemed stuck this morning but is moving along nicely now.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam

Not spam, but something to contribute to the above conversation.....


----------



## engineergurl

we were on a roll matt


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'll address my Christmas Cards this weekend


----------



## blybrook PE

Its 5pm somewhere, do you know where your keg is at??


----------



## MetsFan

2 hours left. I have to pick up my wife and kids at the airport.


----------



## engineergurl

no where did it end up this time?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gah it's that time of year again where I have to write out Christmas cards...dammit


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> spam








engineergurl said:


> we were on a roll matt


nice. way to screw up the momentum Matt


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> no where did it end up this time?


Was yers the one on the side of the highway this morning?

Shoulda picked it up and turned it into a smoker or pot belly stove...


----------



## engineergurl

I did photo cards from Walgreens a few weeks back when they were running a 50% off special


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no where did it end up this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Was yers the one on the side of the highway this morning?
> 
> Shoulda picked it up and turned it into a smoker or pot belly stove...
Click to expand...

probably, we kicked it earlier in the night than usual


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll keep an eye out for it while headed home...


----------



## engineergurl

so my sister informed me yesterday that they think she is allergic to amino acids... I think she meant maybe some?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

amino acids, huh? that's funny.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> amino acids, huh? that's funny.




yeah, threw me for a loop


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blizzcon...and I'm out!


----------



## engineergurl

That's not how it works, that's not how any of this works.


----------



## csb

83 minutes to freedom!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> 83 minutes to freedom!




wait what? I have longer than that


----------



## NJmike PE

damn you. 96 minutes for me


----------



## engineergurl

I have like 140 min


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Freedom is an illusion. You're trading one prison for another.


----------



## engineergurl

exactly, I will then spend 40 to 60 min trapped in an automobile


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

30 mins and the packing up can begin...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Freedom is an illusion. You're trading one prison for another.


this is true. Mrs NJ thought it would be a good idea to take the kids to the mall after work today to see Santa come. bleh. Now where's my flask...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No Santa visits until after Thanksgiving. Participating in Christmas creep will only make it worse.


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, it's one thing to buy presents and start cards inside my own home but not santa until after Thanksgiving


----------



## P-E

IT is tripping over power cords again. Servers crashing , chaos and panic. I was waiting for an important email with directions to the pub tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> No Santa visits until after Thanksgiving. Participating in Christmas creep will only make it worse.








engineergurl said:


> yeah, it's one thing to buy presents and start cards inside my own home but not santa until after Thanksgiving


I'm not thrilled by this one bit. But I'll let her have this little victory


----------



## engineergurl

oh my gosh is this work week ever going to end?!?!?!?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw a tv Christmas commerical for Build A Bear workshop yesterday and my first reaction was, "You've got to be kidding me, it's nowhere near Thanksgiving even..." Damn thing starts earlier every year.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In about 15 mins for me 



engineergurl said:


> oh my gosh is this work week ever going to end?!?!?!?


----------



## engineergurl

what are you talking about? I ordered my turkey and stuff I'm not cooking from the store this week and chatted with my sister last night to split up who's cooking the rest of the dishes (which is when she told me she was allergic to amino acids)


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> In about 15 mins for me
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh is this work week ever going to end?!?!?!?
Click to expand...



ban


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let the packing begin!


----------



## engineergurl

just found out boss man has to work tomorrow... this could be good or bad for me


----------



## MetsFan

35 mins to go


----------



## NJmike PE

48 mins til santa hell


----------



## engineergurl

90 min or so... grrr


----------



## blybrook PE

6 hours to go...


----------



## engineergurl

hubby just texted me and said he was home


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> exactly, I will then spend 40 to 60 min trapped in an automobile




Just reach down and pull on the handle.


----------



## csb

That is how cars still work, right?


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

A guy this morning had to tell me I had left my taillight on. I thanked him, since who knows if I would have got the engine started if the battery wore down.


----------



## csb

SEVENTEEN MORE MINUTES, MOFOS


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^ already well on my way home...

Damn phone


----------



## csb

You take a well to work?


----------



## NJmike PE

0:30


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> You take a well to work?


that's a little cumbersome


----------



## engineergurl

almost down to an hour...ahhh, who am I kidding, I'm at an hour now


----------



## engineergurl

my well blew a fuse this morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I like my water organic


----------



## engineergurl

when your shower stops working, the breaker box isn't exactly the first place I always think to look


----------



## engineergurl

I like my water purified and from a bottle


----------



## engineergurl

someone just threw a beer can at my office window


----------



## csb

DONE!

Sorry about the can.


----------



## engineergurl

eh... it happens.... now i'm gonna be alone here


----------



## engineergurl

ALL BY MYSELF


----------



## engineergurl

don't want to be... all by myself


----------



## engineergurl

anymore


----------



## engineergurl

knick knack paddy wack give a dog a bone


----------



## engineergurl

T-45 minutes or so


----------



## engineergurl

I am off on Monday and Tuesday, Wahoo!


----------



## blybrook PE

Better the can then the keg... Its a warning to head home, the day is over!


----------



## blybrook PE

U enjoy playing with yerself?


----------



## engineergurl

I'm being watched over...


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> U enjoy playing with yerself?




no I was singing the song though


----------



## blybrook PE

Lol, good job


----------



## matt267 PE

This place looks fun


----------



## Road Guy

2:30 meeting.... face palm....


----------



## blybrook PE

Some people just like to watch


----------



## blybrook PE

Matt, u allowed outta the dog house?


----------



## engineergurl

seriously though, I feel like I'm 12


----------



## blybrook PE

That feeling does suck...


----------



## engineergurl

I just want to get home before it gets dark or it starts raining again or my husband gets too drunk


----------



## blybrook PE

I thinks I'm leaving early today. Don't want to keep writing excel formulas and analysis spreadsheets


----------



## blybrook PE

Then leave. I won't get home before dark until about March, 2015. Unless leaving around noon...


----------



## engineergurl

I have 7 invoices I need to process before COB on Wednesday of next week


----------



## blybrook PE

Approved. done!


----------



## engineergurl

They would dock me an hour


----------



## engineergurl

all right, I'm out, by the time I send those 7 e-mails and pack up it should be close enough to not get called back in


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;soon&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck on your escape.


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Matt, u allowed outta the dog house?


I'm never in the dog house.


----------



## Dark Knight

And I am done for this week.

Tomorrow to a friendly softball game, if I can remember how to play, and then I do not know. Will try to contact Krak and Mr Krak and ask them if wan to go for an afternoon paddle at the Indian River.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> KF needs to send me some cheese curds


They might not be good by the time they arrive. Would be super squeaky though. 



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Is SNAPE a ginger?


LOL!



ramnares said:


> Lightweight^^ I've done Harry Potter marathons, LotR (extended edition) marathons,


Yup, been there, done that. Same with Star Trek and Star Wars.



NJmike PE said:


> BoB marathon every veterans day for me.


+10



engineergurl said:


> I just want to get home before it gets dark or it starts raining again or my husband gets too drunk


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom is an illusion. You're trading one prison for another.
> 
> 
> 
> this is true. Mrs NJ thought it would be a good idea to take the kids to the mall after work today to see Santa come. bleh. Now where's my flask...
Click to expand...


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks. found it


----------



## knight1fox3

Ugh...mid-term this weekend. Think I need to find a flask as well....


----------



## blybrook PE

This is a Tech class?

If so, you don't need a flask, you need a growler or keg!


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> This is a Tech class?
> 
> If so, you don't need a flask, you need a growler or keg!


Graduate school duder. EE - Adv Power Electronics.

Agreed on the growler.


----------



## engineergurl

Home... woot!


----------



## P-E

Pizza and beer tonight


----------



## P-E

With bacon


----------



## envirotex

5 on Friday. FTS.


----------



## blybrook PE

Another 3 hours on this end till walking time...


----------



## blybrook PE

Dinner TBD... Gotta go to the museum first for some first Friday show....


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say beer? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## P-E

Drinking time


----------



## P-E

Long trail ale


----------



## blybrook PE

Its beyond beer thirty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mmmmm beer


----------



## blybrook PE

Hold the beer, give me a whiskey, neat...


----------



## engineergurl

Bourbon it is


----------



## blybrook PE

I could go for a good bourbon too...


----------



## Road Guy

Well fuck just left the office


----------



## akwooly

Works sucks. Actually I love my job but it's getting In The way of spamming this board.


----------



## akwooly

I have a bottle of glenmorangie waiting for me at home.


----------



## engineergurl

Post with out content


----------



## matt267 PE

I would rather be at work sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ok back to studying I go.


----------



## P-E

Don't envy that Matt


----------



## akwooly

Friday night studying! Good job brah!


----------



## akwooly

where is everyone?


----------



## akwooly

triple post


----------



## akwooly

another


----------



## akwooly

topper


----------



## akwooly

topper


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh Wooly. Good to see ya in here


----------



## engineergurl

Va representing! Woot


----------



## engineergurl

Trying to get the hubby to do root beer flirt shots


----------



## blybrook PE

Flirt shots?


----------



## P-E

I am sam


----------



## P-E

I am sam


----------



## P-E

Sam I am


----------



## P-E

That Sam iam


----------



## P-E

That Sam I am


----------



## P-E

I do not like that Sam I am


----------



## P-E

I do not like green eggs and ham


----------



## P-E

Would you like them in a house


----------



## P-E

Would you like them with a mouse


----------



## P-E

One fish


----------



## P-E

Two fish


----------



## P-E

Red fish


----------



## P-E

Blue fish


----------



## P-E

This one has a little car


----------



## P-E

This one has a little star


----------



## P-E

Oh what a lot of fish there are


----------



## engineergurl

Growing up in little pink houses


----------



## P-E

Fox sox


----------



## P-E

Knox box


----------



## P-E

Fox in sox


----------



## P-E

Knox in box


----------



## P-E

Knox on fox In sox in box


----------



## NJmike PE

Sox blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Headed to da museum now. I need a drink to get me thru it...


----------



## P-E

Blew


----------



## NJmike PE

Still do


----------



## P-E

NYY not much better


----------



## NJmike PE

Just a few more championships


----------



## P-E

Try not to think about that


----------



## engineergurl

What I'm really needing now is a double shot of crown


----------



## P-E

Another beer here


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey bartender


----------



## Road Guy

Sksobsbsnsiwjwbsbsjdxbssjsbsvaiqpwpasvxbsmapwiegqyqoqpalansbdvzywoqbs


----------



## P-E

Johnjacobjingleheimerschmit


----------



## akwooly

Home!


----------



## akwooly

Dinner and a drink!


----------



## engineergurl

Ha ha ha.... imma perfect storm


----------



## engineergurl

Watching the cma"s from the dvr


----------



## akwooly

Flash Gordon.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Done with workout for the night.


----------



## engineergurl

Night night


----------



## engineergurl

No wait.. there ain't no treble here..... ya know just to be clear


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

One moar


----------



## blybrook PE

Bottom


----------



## blybrook PE

And TOP. :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

well that was an interesting read.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing like a Dr. Seuss in the morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

here kitty kitty kitty kitty.....


----------



## engineergurl

Something bit my hand and it is itchy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And here we go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In the 30s right now...great


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I can't wear shorts today


----------



## engineergurl

Sure you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

something interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

More interesting stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

productive stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

quality


----------



## matt267 PE

interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

sorry


----------



## matt267 PE

EG


----------



## matt267 PE

this


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

the


----------



## matt267 PE

best


----------



## matt267 PE

that


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

can


----------



## matt267 PE

do.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not Top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching the kiddos while Mrs NJ goes to a funeral.


----------



## NJmike PE

Benadryl and naps for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

That's good parenting right there


----------



## matt267 PE

+1


----------



## engineergurl

Green olives and provolone on sour dough toast. Good breakfast right there.


----------



## knight1fox3

Midterm morning


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> In the 30s right now...great


That's still shorts weather in Wisco...


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey bacon and egg whites for breakfast!!!


----------



## engineergurl

There was frost on the ground in sova


----------



## engineergurl

Kf you don't have to be healthy all the time


----------



## engineergurl

You can have ice cream with potato chips now and then


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast post


----------



## Road Guy

Why did I sign up to teach the engineering and drafting merit badge all fr racking day today?

And can I call the scouts bitches in class?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Why did I sign up to teach the engineering and drafting merit badge all fr racking day today?
> 
> And can I call the scouts bitches in class?


Just give em a gear to draw. Tell em to figure it out and those that don't will be transfered to the girls scouts.


----------



## engineergurl

Hey now


----------



## envirotex

It'll be fun. They allow beer at the meetings now, right?


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Yay, fresh meat


----------



## sChris

joining the spam


----------



## sChris

?


----------



## sChris

?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post more


----------



## NJmike PE

Donate to the board


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep the servers running


----------



## engineergurl

Ummm... well that's more than a little rude


----------



## sChris

?


----------



## sChris

?


----------



## NJmike PE

sChris said:


> Ok, women, just because you dress like a whore with your tits and ass hanging out, doesn't mean you are a whore.  Got it.
> 
> So if I'm dressed up in a police uniform, someone comes up to me begging for help from an attacker, I can look at them and say "just because I'm dressed like a cop, doesn't mean I'm a cop."





engineergurl said:


> Ummm... well that's more than a little rude


Agreed. Let's keep it a little clean and less offensive.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyone else think sChris will be on record for banned newb if these sorts of posts keep getting posted?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

With mini-ram at kids n shape open play


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He can destroy someone else's place for a measly $10


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah Chris. Tone it down.


----------



## sChris

?


----------



## sChris

Ok, clean spam only.


----------



## NJmike PE

While that is the point, try to keep the posts a little less offensive


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks Chris


----------



## NJmike PE

See, that's funny


----------



## sChris

?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All the other kids are playing and mini-ram keeps playing with the air blower for the blow up castle...darn engineering blood in him


----------



## sChris

Ever notice how it's "a penny for your thoughts" but you put in your "two cents"? Somebody's making a penny on the deal!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> sChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, women, just because you dress like a whore with your tits and ass hanging out, doesn't mean you are a whore. Got it.
> 
> So if I'm dressed up in a police uniform, someone comes up to me begging for help from an attacker, I can look at them and say "just because I'm dressed like a cop, doesn't mean I'm a cop."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... well that's more than a little rude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Let's keep it a little clean and less offensive.
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Play nice kids. Be back later.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

On that note...the smell of those ditto sheets!


----------



## engineergurl

I love college football


----------



## sChris

Boxing prediction: Mayweather will KO Amir Khan in May, fight Pacquiao in September and win by decision, then retire 49-0. He will then come back for one final fight in October 2016 on his 20-year anniversary of turning pro to fight someone like Kell Brook and win and retire a nice solid 50-0 as undefeated and undisputed Welterweight champ.


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to planes: Fire rescue with the kiddos


----------



## engineergurl

It should start earlier in the day so the drinking and meat grilling can commence earlier


----------



## engineergurl

Michael Jones grew up in the same town as me


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

sChris said:


> Funny how the homos want their gay-marriage licenses to be forced to be accepted by all states, otherwise they cry that it is "unconstitutional". What is really unconstitutional is my Concealed Carry License not being valid in all states (2nd amendment dammit)!


Dude! Some of us here are on the LGBT spectrum! And, no I also believe in gun rights! Hell I believe in having rights, not taking them away.....which is why I don't align with any shitty party. BOTH want to take rights from people in some sort of way!


----------



## engineergurl

But that's MMA not boxing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If Money Mayweather doesn't agree to a Pac Man fight there will always be a question mark on his claim to being the greatest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm up, already with a shot in one hand and chaser in the other!


----------



## engineergurl

Any time someone is given a right someone else often has one taken away... just saying


----------



## engineergurl

But what they don't know can't hurt them


----------



## engineergurl

It's all about the bass the bass the bass


----------



## engineergurl

FISH


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should be a better day!

Wonder if I should stay out of work another week, or try to go back this week?


----------



## engineergurl

What to get the hubby for anniversary?


----------



## engineergurl

Hmmmm?


----------



## NJmike PE

How many years?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Which anniversary?


----------



## engineergurl

Ten


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a night away with him? At a nice hotel/resort area.


----------



## engineergurl

Maybe a wedding band?


----------



## NJmike PE

I almost did that too for Mrs NJ


----------



## engineergurl

We are heading to cali like 10 days after...


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh nice


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> Any time someone is given a right someone else often has one taken away... just saying


Explain how having gun rights take away someone else's right? Or gay marriage rights take away someone else's right?
Sounds more like "I want all to live as I feel they should live!"

Granted, if the right would really bring harm to others, then and only then should it be denied.


----------



## engineergurl

The year of travel for us Vegas... Colorado... California... Hawaii...Germany...


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess it all really depends on your price range


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any time someone is given a right someone else often has one taken away... just saying
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how having gun rights take away someone else's right? Or gay marriage rights take away someone else's right?
> Sounds more like "I want all to live as I feel they should live!"
> 
> Granted, if the right would really bring harm to others, then and only then should it be denied.
Click to expand...

Seriously, wrong thread for this dispute.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> The year of travel for us Vegas... Colorado... California... Hawaii...Germany...


Hey, you shouldn't have the right to travel like that! Well, because I just feel like it's wrong!

Yes being sarcastic! Just making a point.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That Chris dude started it. But I'll stop now..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Now where did I put my shot?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh yeah, next to my chaser.


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any time someone is given a right someone else often has one taken away... just saying
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how having gun rights take away someone else's right? Or gay marriage rights take away someone else's right?Sounds more like "I want all to live as I feel they should live!"
> 
> Granted, if the right would really bring harm to others, then and only then should it be denied.
Click to expand...

The only reason government has anything to do with marriage is because of money


----------



## engineergurl

Anyway... hubby working for some of those trips. And no price limit but not getting him the car


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

^true!


----------



## engineergurl

I took Monday and Tuesday off


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^^ this


----------



## engineergurl

Chris obviously doesn't have a daughter


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Chris obviously doesn't have a daughter


This


----------



## engineergurl

Lots of ROTC on college game day


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> Anyway... hubby working for some of those trips. And no price limit but not getting him the car


In all honesty, I hope you get to go everywhere you want and have a good time! Then you can come tell us the best things to go do in those places.


----------



## engineergurl

Our first vacation ever was vegas/denver back in September... it was fun... I am looking forward to Germany the most though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Actually Chris has a point. I remember being in HS and my mom mentioning the draft. I told her that if they ever did another draft that it would be for men and women. She looked at me funny.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Our first vacation ever was vegas/denver back in September... it was fun... I am looking forward to Germany the most though.


Germany sounds real fun. See if you get me a luger


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> Our first vacation ever was vegas/denver back in September... it was fun... I am looking forward to Germany the most though.


I've never been to Germany, but heard it is fantastic.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The Caribbean is having some sort of mosquito disease going around. Incurable and causes severe muscle pain for years. If anyone plans to go, bring DEET.


----------



## engineergurl

Cat is trying to look out the window and dog won't let her...lol


----------



## engineergurl

Okay... gotta get the ghost out of the trees


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> You can have ice cream with potato chips now and then


Nah. Did enough of that when I was in HS. 



engineergurl said:


> I love college football


NFL &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; College anything



engineergurl said:


> What to get the hubby for anniversary?


Turkey Bacon or instant country gravy mix!


----------



## NJmike PE

Instant, lol


----------



## knight1fox3

1st warning. Keep it clean spam.







Mike is right, head to the political forum for those types of discussions so I can ban you there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bahaha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Turkey bacon? Trying to get her divorced?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Next you'll recommend romantic tofu dinners...


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey bacon = strips of leather


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Strips of leather &gt;&gt;&gt; turkey bacon, at least they're useful...


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Strips of leather &gt;&gt;&gt; turkey bacon, at least they're useful...


Equivalent to eating strips of leather


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Touche sir


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6871


I work with a guy who actually does stuff like this for his kids. He used to own a restaurant.

These people are real!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Did the kids use it as ammo to throw at him?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Even bacon flavored leather sounds good to me right now.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nah, they love it. Expect their mom to do the same=ticked off momma!


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Move along, nothing to see here...

BoT


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe

EDIT: BOOM! Top

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Well done, young padawan


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing creative here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Random post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Other meaningless stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...stuff...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Something something


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam meter


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1900 posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

22


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

21


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

20


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

19


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

17


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

16


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

15


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

14


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

13


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

12


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

11


----------



## NJmike PE

Aiming for 19k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I can only aspire to those levels of spammery


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9


----------



## NJmike PE

Now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woohoo 1900


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Waiting for my kid to take a nap


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to have some of his energy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Liking this temp right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Perfect for relaxing inside


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And spamming of course


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> When will then be now?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Something something


Darkside


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

She knows what's up ^


----------



## envirotex

bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

N eggs?


----------



## blybrook PE

I had bacon, hash n toast this morning


----------



## blybrook PE

Was a good breakfast!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What's for lunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Going on 1 here...what's for lunch


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

10


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

9


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

8


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

7


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

6


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

5


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

4


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

3


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

2


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crap...fuse wasn't lit!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just finished my shot.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

How fast does it take food to empty out of a stomach?


----------



## NJmike PE

As quickly as you can stick your finger down your throat


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike should work in the modeling industry.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No way is that gonna happen, I despise throwing up!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunch was bake n shark from a Caribbean place..mm mm good


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

He just might be a moonlight model.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What? No bananas and mangoes too?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh wait, I think they are called "plantins"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The sandwich (bake) had slices of mango in it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Only place I ever had watermelon juice was in the Caribbean. Oh how I wish I could have some now!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Isn't Hawaii big on spam! Kind of like the US and the McRib.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I've seen it on shelves of some Caribbean stores here in NYC. I prefer the fresh off the tree, still in the coconut, coconut water myself


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

McRib...it's not for dinner.

Or breakfast, lunch, or snack.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Now that I'll have to put on my grocery list to get...I could go for that right now!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Could be worst...office lunch used to be a democratic process until White Castle got the vote...100 sandwiches leave quite the odor


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Over in Houston, they have stores called Fiesta that sell ethnic foods from around the world....wish they had one over near me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I think I tried White Castle once in my life, didn't like it much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keep an eye out for Angostura Bitters...makes fabulous cocktails


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohh, Mexican tres leche cake sounds good too right now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never was a fan of WC and I wasn't converted


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'll have to look that up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/bitters-angostura-6-8-oz-bottle/1157BIT.html?utm_source=Google&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&amp;gclid=CKeIn_DZ68ECFezm7Aodb0IACA


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'll have to see if the local specialty liquor store has that.


----------



## matt267 PE

what did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

someone give me the abbreviated version.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey, thanks! Bookmarked!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Talkin drinks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike's modeling career and a food/drink convo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And wierd foods....like McRib and White Castle


----------



## matt267 PE

too much spam


----------



## matt267 PE

peace out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yup same here, have a good one SNAPE!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> what did I miss?





matt267 said:


> someone give me the abbreviated version.


sChris is going to get banned


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, and I missed it?


----------



## matt267 PE

All well. And another one bites the dust.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just kidding. Hopefully it's not that bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ok, I'm back to work.


----------



## NJmike PE

at work this afternoon. need beer


----------



## akwooly

Mos def


----------



## engineergurl

Watching my work team play football


----------



## knight1fox3

Need magic nerve healing remedy...


----------



## engineergurl

If we win we go to the ciaa championship I think


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

I'm not a fan but did you try a chiropractor? Sounds up their alley?


----------



## Road Guy

Lol....I feel like this lately....


----------



## blybrook PE

The chiro can either help or make it worse. Some are better than others.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I'm not a fan but did you try a chiropractor? Sounds up their alley?


Ya and PT. Nerve is a special animal that they can't really do much for. Especially since there's no pain or inflammation.

Taking an assortment of vitamin supplements and my own strength stuff. I just want some magic pill or shot to get this back to normal. Wishful thinking...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Need magic nerve healing remedy...


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Why wouldn't you listen to Christian Bale? I mean, his back was broken and he had it fixed by stringing himself up with rope and punching it back in place...that's reliable right?


----------



## P-E

Chuck Norris did that twice


----------



## NJmike PE

chuck norris never does anything twice


----------



## P-E

Is it wrong to take more than 3 slices of pizza at a 5 yr olds birthday party


----------



## P-E

Chuck Norris once divided by zero


----------



## NJmike PE

btw, welcome to the supporting team P-E


----------



## P-E

Was about thyme


----------



## P-E

Off to wine tasting with mrs p-e


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Why wouldn't you listen to Christian Bale? I mean, his back was broken and he had it fixed by stringing himself up with rope and punching it back in place...that's reliable right?


----------



## Road Guy

Today is the 1st day I have run a legit 5 miles in over a year.... Felt good! We'll see how I legs feel in the am!


----------



## NJmike PE

Good luck with that.


----------



## Road Guy

And tomorrow we ski.......


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. That would be a bar day for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good job RG. Have fun skiing.


----------



## knight1fox3

sChris, take note.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's a good one but I like the other one better


----------



## knight1fox3

The other is pretty good.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. That one. The guy spitting it the cake topper


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, he's not spitting.

pwnt = owned

gamer term.


----------



## NJmike PE

My bad. Misread it


----------



## frazil

Wow, y'all had a busy day!


----------



## frazil

I spent the day building a mini-goat shed.


----------



## frazil

But the big goats squeezed in anyway!


----------



## knight1fox3

I would rather have built a shed than do a mid-term


----------



## frazil

Yeah, me too! How'd you do?


----------



## knight1fox3

Still working on it. Stupid take-home which means it's stupid long....


----------



## frazil

Whoa, we're more than 1/5 of the way there!


----------



## frazil

Good work people


----------



## frazil

I can contribute


----------



## frazil

But I can't promise quality


----------



## frazil

I can talk goats


----------



## frazil

And visa application woes


----------



## frazil

I can talk about the mint chocolate chip ice cream I just had


----------



## frazil

It was good


----------



## frazil

My dog seems to like goat shit, but I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## frazil

She was sick for a day


----------



## frazil

What has everyone got better things to do on a Saturday night than spam?


----------



## frazil

I'll just spam alone


----------



## frazil

It must be bed time already?


----------



## frazil

Ok that's cool


----------



## frazil

I'm tired myself


----------



## frazil

15 minutes to bedtime


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll be in here later. Kids want me to play with them.


----------



## frazil

What are you playing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Beat the shit out of dad. I'm losing


----------



## frazil

My kids are playing Lego Lord of the rings on the playstation. They helped with the goats earlier but I'm going to send them to bed soon


----------



## frazil

Then I'm going to pretend to watch an adult movie, but actually fall asleep.


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## frazil

Now


----------



## frazil

I'm


----------



## frazil

Just


----------



## frazil

Going


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Then I'm going to pretend to watch an adult movie, but actually fall asleep.


Adult movie....


----------



## frazil

To


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

To


----------



## NJmike PE

That's hot


----------



## frazil

2100


----------



## frazil

I


----------



## frazil

Thought


----------



## akwooly

I Should think about starting dinner


----------



## frazil

That


----------



## frazil

Would


----------



## frazil

Sound


----------



## frazil

Exciting


----------



## frazil

Team


----------



## frazil

Building


----------



## akwooly

Building


----------



## frazil

Exercise


----------



## frazil

1999


----------



## akwooly

Party like its


----------



## frazil

Holy Moly


----------



## frazil

Stop


----------



## frazil

Jumping


----------



## akwooly

Holy cow


----------



## frazil

Like


----------



## frazil

A


----------



## akwooly

Mike


----------



## frazil

Neckamazon


----------



## akwooly

What


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner akwooly?


----------



## akwooly

Tri tip moose roast!


----------



## frazil

We had steak and butternut squash


----------



## frazil

Haha! I was going to say moose!


----------



## frazil

Boom! 2100


----------



## akwooly

We have acorn squash to cook. Butternut is going to be made into a soup tomorrow.


----------



## frazil

Nice! I have a great squash soup recipe I make every fall.


----------



## akwooly

Ok thyme to go cook.


----------



## akwooly

You might have to share that recipe!


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> Ok time to go cook.


 I mean thyme to cook!


----------



## akwooly

Thyme


----------



## Road Guy

Thick pork chops! We are chickened the fuxk out!


----------



## frazil

Wus.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching UP with #1


----------



## P-E

power-engineer said:


> Off to wine tasting with mrs p-e


27 different wines. Pass me the tums.


----------



## P-E

Tasting station 2: p-e: I liked wines at table 1 better"

Mrs: shh, not so loud

Tasting station 4 of 4: mrs: "that one tastes like dirt"

P-e: "you mean earthy?"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Eating mint chocolate chip ice cream on pizza for a dare in college permanently ruined that flavor for me...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Up is a pretty good movie...upside of no catchy songs for kids


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of quality here. EG would be proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

What is this shit on tv?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why do I pay for toys crap?


----------



## matt267 PE

Should just steal it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just kinding cable/internet guy. Don't pull my plug.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz is watching an "adult" movie


----------



## P-E

Must be frozen.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My one post in here for today


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks for the contribution


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Just kinding cable/internet guy. Don't pull my plug.


Been cable free for almost 3 years. Never going back...


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Just kinding cable/internet guy. Don't pull my plug.


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Fraz is watching an "adult" movie


Headed to bed instead. Maybe I'll stay awake for an "adult" movie tomorrow. I'm thinking the Grand Budapest Hotel. Anyone seen it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, Not an "adult" movie. Nevermind.


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraz is watching an "adult" movie
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to bed instead. Maybe I'll stay awake for an "adult" movie tomorrow. I'm thinking the Grand Budapest Hotel. Anyone seen it?
Click to expand...

Directed by Wes Anderson?


----------



## NJmike PE

Well done fox


----------



## frazil

Yes I love his movies


----------



## knight1fox3

Guess who's not making it to the dinner table?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dude kinda reminded me of loser, right off the the bat


----------



## knight1fox3

What a Dbag.....He didn't know I'd be online all day today. FAIL


----------



## P-E

That's what the s stands for.


----------



## knight1fox3

I had my suspicions as soon as he started trolling in here and the political forum...


----------



## knight1fox3

Want to see the PM he sent me earlier?


----------



## NJmike PE

Same. I tried to quiet him, but nothing worked


----------



## NJmike PE

Sure


----------



## frazil

What an ass


----------



## frazil

That wasn't meant to be a pun!


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> What an ass


Wait, we're you complimenting his choice of pics?


----------



## P-E

Watching "the book thief"


----------



## frazil

NO!! What a total loser! ...is what I meant to say!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fast five because there ain't shit on tv tonight


----------



## knight1fox3

> Ok. Is it possible you can delete every post I've ever made on this board so I can have a fresh start?






> Yeah, I know. i would still like it all deleted. I'm a bit of a sociopath with multiple personalities. One minute I'm nice and technical and helpful, then next minute I'm a mean ol' troll that pisses everyone off. ha ha. Can you just delete it all?


 After that I had him flagged. He needs to work on the art of ninja. ISP has been notified as was Google (Gmail). No more Gmail account....har.....har....har.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dude needs medicine, and maybe get laid. Might straighten him out. But I'm sure that's tough to accomplish from grammas basement


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe

EDIT: hey I'll take it

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

postie


----------



## NJmike PE

Toastie


----------



## engineergurl

ROLL TIDE ROLL... BUCK THE FUCK EYES. Yes this is two different games


----------



## engineergurl

WOOOT. CHOCOLATE SHOTS


----------



## knight1fox3

Sorry I can't hear you. I only respond to NFL...


----------



## engineergurl

So how bout that thing you had going on?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry I can't hear you. I only respond to NFL...


My husband just told me not to call you a dumb a$$


----------



## engineergurl

oh boy, I just got onto a machine with an actual keyboard... but now I think y'all are gone


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't hear you. I only respond to NFL...
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just told me not to call you a dumb a$$
Click to expand...

Always liked Mr. man.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't hear you. I only respond to NFL...
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just told me not to call you a dumb a$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always liked Mr. man.
Click to expand...

He's a pretty likable person and you just exposed me to the terrorists... we must bury these posts but we still hate Ohio state


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## engineergurl

I've been really good about it since they issued the stupid warning about deleting everything off our social media


----------



## NJmike PE

Wait. Who's deleting what from where?


----------



## engineergurl

I got a GSD and a mutt and a gun and I'm usually drunk so no one probably wants to mess with me... plus I can squat 280 and am flexible enough to pull off a round house kick


----------



## engineergurl

my team is winning


----------



## engineergurl

yeah., that's a turkey covered in bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. It's dreamy


----------



## engineergurl

another shot? don't mind if I do


----------



## engineergurl

they had a winter sampler of funky shots


----------



## engineergurl

we did bourbon and honey, and then whipped chocolate vodka


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> another shot? don't mind if I do


FTW!


----------



## knight1fox3

There I fixed my posts. No terror.

NO MORE


----------



## engineergurl

but there are 11 more shots


----------



## engineergurl

thank you... social media safety


----------



## engineergurl

he was out of bounds


----------



## engineergurl

I just told my husband that I'm probably not okay to drive...


----------



## engineergurl

he said, "yeah, I gotcha"

good thing we are at home, huh?


----------



## knight1fox3

or operate heavy machinery


----------



## knight1fox3

But you're probably ok to do 11 more shots


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm lost.


----------



## engineergurl

I was going to epilate my legs


----------



## engineergurl

did I spell that wrong?


----------



## NJmike PE

Who was the terrorist?


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't even know what that is


----------



## engineergurl

ISIS is the terrorists


----------



## knight1fox3

I am disinclined to acquiesce to your request.


----------



## engineergurl

picture 100 tweezers plucking your leg hairs... it's best done when drunk


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> ISIS is the terrorists


True. What does that have to do with the SMS pages


----------



## knight1fox3

ha ha


----------



## engineergurl

but then you don't have to shave for like 2 months


----------



## NJmike PE

It's winter anyway


----------



## knight1fox3

This is playing on the radio right now, but I can't help but think of this version

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfUU1wJKXDc


----------



## NJmike PE

Epic


----------



## engineergurl

we were falling apart


----------



## engineergurl

you should post the pic of Ana and Rizzo


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe

EDIT: BOOM ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## engineergurl

I just ripped out all the hair on my left leg from the knee down


----------



## engineergurl

though I might have missed a few


----------



## NJmike PE

That sounds pleasant


----------



## engineergurl

makes sexy legs


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## engineergurl

yeah.. but a bit drawn out


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## engineergurl

it was my turn to make drinks


----------



## engineergurl

i now need to tackle leg #2


----------



## engineergurl

I hate LSU and route for the other team anyway


----------



## engineergurl

come on come on 3rd and 6


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsZ4QNb2O6g


----------



## engineergurl

catch ourselves a little catfish dinner


----------



## engineergurl

I like to take it way out


----------



## engineergurl

holy moly


----------



## engineergurl

I am intoxicated


----------



## engineergurl

that is the technical term, correct?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know where the flint river is


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's your college team then?


----------



## engineergurl

WE ARE... I have no clue... I went to Syracuse, but grew up cheering for Penn State and love my new homestate team (ROLL TIDE) but can't help but cheer for Michigan


----------



## Road Guy

You people do know that Alabama / LSU is on?


----------



## Road Guy

Ohio State/Penn state/ Michigan = bush league.......


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> You people do know that Alabama / LSU is on?




yes... it is tied 10-10 with 2:34 left in the 4th


----------



## engineergurl

my husband just changed the channel , but I think there was a time out


----------



## engineergurl

3rd and 3 but why is the clock running?


----------



## engineergurl

In sleep he calls to me


----------



## knight1fox3

Everyone knows Wisco is best. Even better than Bama.


----------



## engineergurl

no I think he sang to me


----------



## engineergurl

bama is gonna loose, which makes me mad because I hate ole miss and lsu and ohio state


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S88rkpPu8_g


----------



## engineergurl

not too sure if that is really antonio,.. haven't gotten that far but that doesn't make sense


----------



## engineergurl

and that doesn't look like Sarah Brightman


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I'm drunk tho


----------



## engineergurl

oh wait, footballs on


----------



## engineergurl

legs are done from mid quad down


----------



## engineergurl

dammit


----------



## engineergurl

he kicked it out of bounds!!!!! HOLY FFFFF


----------



## engineergurl

ok it's possible


----------



## engineergurl

he should have caught that


----------



## engineergurl

out of bounds, first down and we still got 30 seconds


----------



## engineergurl

out of bounds is good, it stops the clock


----------



## engineergurl

shit


----------



## engineergurl

he should have caught that and stopped the freaking clock


----------



## engineergurl

he caught that didn't he?


----------



## engineergurl

woot, take a knee, spike it, STOP THE CLOICK


----------



## engineergurl

HOLY CRAP


----------



## engineergurl

please let the young man make this


----------



## engineergurl

WOOOT WOOOOT


----------



## engineergurl

yes I sound like a choo choo train


----------



## engineergurl

I have an Alabama driver's license


----------



## engineergurl

oh boy another drink and it's OVERTIME!


----------



## knight1fox3

Winning!


----------



## Road Guy

That kiker is gonna get death thread!


----------



## Road Guy

Been up since 4:30. I need this game to e over.... So ducking tired


----------



## engineergurl

we need a tv in the bathroom so I can see overtime when I pee


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> we need a tv in the bathroom so I can see overtime when I pee


Stream the game on your phone silly...


----------



## Road Guy

Catheter


----------



## engineergurl

chocolate shot!


----------



## engineergurl

TOUCH DOWN


----------



## engineergurl

that was supposed to be one word


----------



## engineergurl

now we just need to have Bama's defense do what it needs to do


----------



## engineergurl

throw it to 49 again


----------



## engineergurl

nice defense


----------



## engineergurl

is that game over?


----------



## engineergurl

ALA FREAKING BAMA


----------



## engineergurl

awww. he looks mad


----------



## engineergurl

okay... my alma mater lost to duke, ohio state won, VUU lost to VSU, not sure how penn state did, but all that matters right now is Bama made me happy


----------



## engineergurl

hey boys


----------



## engineergurl

where you at?


----------



## engineergurl

Oregon is beating Utah


----------



## engineergurl

hot tub time machine


----------



## engineergurl

great white buffalo


----------



## engineergurl

oh shit your kidding me


----------



## engineergurl

Oregon needs to suck


----------



## engineergurl

no that was bull shit


----------



## engineergurl

shit he hooked it


----------



## knight1fox3

WI could beat Bama


----------



## engineergurl

over the teeth and through the gums look out tummy here it comes!


----------



## engineergurl

blazin apple shots


----------



## engineergurl

finger sammiches


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> WI could beat Bama




yeah, they have a great running game, but they won't play each other


----------



## engineergurl

TOUCH DOWN... yes that is one word and that is Utah


----------



## engineergurl

hey ho


----------



## engineergurl

we're driving Cadillac's in our dreams


----------



## engineergurl

I'll rule


----------



## engineergurl

when I'm gone


----------



## engineergurl

when I'm gone


----------



## engineergurl

YOUR GONNA MISS ME WHEN I'M GONE


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> blazin apple shots


Tasty!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next page! Everyone passed out. Too many shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gone for a few hours and folks are getting banned? I always miss the good stuff. I also saw somthing about EG's legs?


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was watching the school of pe on demand class with me. She's now drawing cut/fill diagrams.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe she can take the pe for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Breakfast time.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Demo is the best part of a project


----------



## NJmike PE

25 years.


----------



## engineergurl

Wood. Hunters be hunting this morning.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> Maybe she can take the pe for me.


Go for it!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Some of you are up early...it's a weekend!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I really


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Really


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Really wish doc would release me to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

One week out is bad, but two weeks out = no slowdown during holidays for me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Typically receive ~100 emails/day, m-th, a few on fri-sat-sun. Two weeks out means around 900-1000 emails. Ok, now I have a headache!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Thanksgiving coming up! Turkey time....or actually duck time at my house.


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Some of you are up early...it's a weekend!


Kids do that


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching abc morning news. They just did a weather clip with Elsa and Anna and now they're gonna show clips from the new superman movie. My kids love me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> Watching abc morning news. They just did a weather clip with Elsa and Anna and now they're gonna show clips from the new superman movie. My kids love me.


I wonder how long the Elsa and Anna hype will last? I feel my kids will never stop with it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My kids are trained....sleep in until 7 or 8.

I know parents who's kids get them up at 5 and 6 am.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tough to train a 3 and 5 yo to sleep late. Especially with a 10 MO in the house too


----------



## engineergurl

We get up at 4 during the week so 6 or 7 is sleeping in


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Got a point NJ

Same here eg, I'm always up by 7 or 8.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, what's in the agenda today? Anything interesting?


----------



## NJmike PE

Football. Lots. Of. Football.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Laundry...errands...and whatever my kid thinks up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Which probably means lots of Thomas and Friends, Kung Fu Panda and books


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Laundry...errands...and whatever my kid thinks up


Sounds like my day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6874


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That would explain quite a lot ^


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yes, yes it does!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This weekend went by far too quickly...like the vast majority of them


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need to start getting my kids Santa lists together.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyone else sick of the Christmas commercials already? It is far too early for them...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Always! I think time is sped up on the weekend, and to compensate is slowed during the week.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yes! I want things to go back to when Christmas started AFTER thanksgiving!

I just know as a parent I have to "prepare" for what to get early, but that doesn't mean we need to be bombarded.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I can't recall the last time I actually saw one of those cornucopia decorations that were traditional at thanksgiving time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanksgiving has become a mix of black Friday and Christmas commercials...


----------



## engineergurl

I am ready for both holidays


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here SNAPE, I know I have to order gifts, write cards etc. but I don't need the commercial bombardment


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, you mean black Thursday....or old timers know it as Thanksgiving.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I miss huge family gatherings, without all the commercialized stress we now have.


----------



## engineergurl

Lazy day here. We have passive chores on tap. Laundry, wash curtains, swap out the summer and winter clothes, take the air conditioners out of the Windows, and get the homeless box restocked


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, so I always thought I was one of the few who did laundry on Sunday. I guess not.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That reminds me...I have a car trunk full of clothes and toys to drop off at the local homeless shelter...I think I can get that done this week, finally.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey, eg, what is that a picture of, a pie? I can't see it well on my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon covered turkey


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ah, looks good!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Driving up to the in-laws for Thanksgiving so definitely will have the large family gathering...turkey bacon covered turkey....turkeyception?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My five year old is playing world of warcraft!

Ummmm, I don't know what to think about this.


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Some of you are up early...it's a weekend!





NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you are up early...it's a weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Kids do that
Click to expand...

Studying for the pe will do that too. I've been up since 4:30.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol! Bacon covered turkey is one way of looking at turkey bacon.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you are up early...it's a weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you are up early...it's a weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Studying for the pe will do that too. I've been up since 4:30.
Click to expand...

At this pace, you should be the first to get 100 on the exam!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish/hope.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's a lot that I don't know.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not enough hours in a day to learn it all.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots there


----------



## matt267 PE

More to learn


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's funny how much you think you remember, until you actually dig in and realize how much you don't.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure if I want coffe or beer right now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is so true unfortunately ^^


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> It's funny how much you think you remember, until you actually dig in and realize how much you don't.


You're right on that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn it, that was intended to be below SNAPE's post..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Irish coffee?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> I'm not sure if I want coffe or beer right now.


At this point mix em both together! Nothing like a charged up buzz.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish spam was on the exam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should get you're mind going and relax you at once, it's a ++


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer, irish cream, and coffee! I can do that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ok, my break time is over.

Stay out of trouble.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, I got to go get some things done. Later gator.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to run errands here too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Drop by post


----------



## envirotex

StillNotA PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I want coffe or beer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point mix em both together! Nothing like a charged up buzz.
Click to expand...

This is a possibility. And it's on my way to work. Just sayin'.

http://thunderbirdaustin.com/


----------



## knight1fox3

Up bright and early at 4am for P90x!!!  Now more mid-term work. Hope to be done by kick-off for the Packers game.



StillNotA PE said:


> Typically receive ~100 emails/day, m-th, a few on fri-sat-sun. Two weeks out means around 900-1000 emails. Ok, now I have a headache!


&lt;select all&gt; &lt;shift-delete&gt;

_Must have been a server issue.... :dunno: _



NJmike PE said:


> Football. Lots. Of. Football.


This. After mid-term though.



StillNotA PE said:


> My five year old is playing world of warcraft!
> 
> Ummmm, I don't know what to think about this.


F-T-W!!!


----------



## P-E

Nap time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Checking in before a long day of REAL football...


----------



## P-E

pats on bye


----------



## P-E

Bacon and pigskin later


----------



## NJmike PE

What is this world of warcraft that you speak of?


----------



## engineergurl

I like money


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Checking in before a long day of REAL football...


lusone:



NJmike PE said:


> What is this world of warcraft that you speak of?


Thought you used to be a gamer...

WoW was ok in the early years but I just couldn't get into it. There was a similar style game that eas Star Wars based which I was much more addicted to. Still miss playing that game.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in before a long day of REAL football...
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this world of warcraft that you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you used to be a gamer...
> 
> WoW was ok in the early years but I just couldn't get into it. There was a similar style game that eas Star Wars based which I was much more addicted to. Still miss playing that game.
Click to expand...

this was intended to be a oking:

While I know of it, I personally never played it. Just messing with you all in name of spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

and on that note:

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

347

engineergurl

346

matt267

326

ramnares

194

StillNotA PE

172

frazil

144

power-engineer

128

knight1fox3

127

blybrook PE

103

csb

95

Dexman PE PMP

88

Road Guy

74

envirotex

60

akwooly

47

MetsFan

33

Dleg

28

Sapper

21

sChris

16

Ship Wreck PE

13

Dark Knight

9

Lumber Jim

7

roadwreck

2

cement

2

Ken 2.0

1

Supe

1

Thanks for your input Supe.


----------



## blybrook PE

This thing is gaining some traction!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, dammit Supe.


----------



## NJmike PE

weird thing is I'm not even trying to be lead dog here


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

Break spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More


----------



## matt267 PE

Another


----------



## matt267 PE

And


----------



## matt267 PE

Another


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry


----------



## matt267 PE

Waste time


----------



## matt267 PE

One more


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## knight1fox3

Approaching the 25% complete mark.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice to see contributions from n00bs


----------



## blybrook PE

It'll likely hit 25% before the end if the day. It is good to see some of the noobs participate too...


----------



## blybrook PE

So am trying to organize the garage some (50* inside, 20* outside) with the doors shut n without a coat. Other half walks in, immediately complains about the stuffyness and opens the doors. About 3 minutes later, she says shes cold and heads inside leaving the doors open... There goes getting anything done till the heater kicks on again.

Sometimes i think she does this crap to ensure i'm inside sitting on the couch instead of getting chores done around the house...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife stays out of the garage unless she needs her car.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in before a long day of REAL football...
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this world of warcraft that you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you used to be a gamer...
> WoW was ok in the early years but I just couldn't get into it. There was a similar style game that eas Star Wars based which I was much more addicted to. Still miss playing that game.
Click to expand...

I live with a pretty hard core WoW gamer, who told me I never take interest in her hobbies. So I recently started playing occasionally, and must admit I suck.

I just never thought my five year old daughter would take an interest.


----------



## engineergurl

You like sex AND money? We should hang out sometime.


----------



## Dleg

^My favorite movie.

Meanwhile in the future: Surprise Board Meeting. Monday SUUUUUUUCCKKKKKSSSSSS!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Random spam check in


----------



## knight1fox3

Checking the random spam check in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Heard of WoW and have friends who play but never got into it myself


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks for the peer sanity check Knight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I can barely keep up with my DVR and need to watch movie list without adding games


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thought I spammed more than that..no idea how much daily spamming it takes to get into the 300s


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok that's it for now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's all folks


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Broncos are winning, all is right in the world.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate Richard Sherman. That being said I'm not expecting a win from the GMEN but I'll take OBJ smoking him a few times


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit weekend where did you go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife needs music on her phone for running...stuck putting music together


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit I haven't even gotten around to putting music on my phone


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty dead right now...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

random spam then


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

meaningless stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more nonsense


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

fillers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

approaching 2k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

that's how we do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ba dum


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

dum de doo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

do de do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

la de da


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

getting that post count up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

with spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

almost 50 pages in the thread


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

few more posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

getting there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

so close


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

here we go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yup yup


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

c'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

woo hoo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top o' the page spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ok that's enough for now


----------



## P-E

After dinner spam


----------



## P-E

Jets won?


----------



## P-E

30 min to Bears packers


----------



## NJmike PE

Should be a good game


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## P-E

That's depressing spam


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Should be a good game


+1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I hit the sack spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might as well hit 2K before I get outta here for tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting count up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More filler


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post faster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not too fast or that error message will pop up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn spamming is hard work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not even single digits


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keep it going


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keep going still


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing new here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still nothing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And...still nothing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nope nope


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Down to single digits


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3 to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 more now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2k!


----------



## P-E

15 mins


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I remember back in the day when I was at 2k.

Ok, not really. That was a long time ago.


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v5tJ7dT5Lw


----------



## engineergurl

I have no booty or bass.... too many squats


----------



## engineergurl

I'm glad I married a boob man


----------



## P-E

179


----------



## P-E

180!!!


----------



## engineergurl

FIFTY !!!!

(bet no one knows what I'm quoting)


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Top


----------



## engineergurl

I keep cruising

It's gonna be allright

Players gonna play play play Haters gonna hate hate hate baby I'm just gonna shake shake shake

Heart breakers gonna break break break break break break

okay yeah, just shake it off taylor


----------



## engineergurl

it's gonna be allright


----------



## engineergurl

shake it off

wooot I don't gotta work tomorrow!!!!

the packers are kicking the hubby's teams ass


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I remember back in the day when I was at 2k.
> 
> Ok, not really. That was a long time ago.


The first or second time you had 2k? 



engineergurl said:


> FIFTY !!!!
> 
> (bet no one knows what I'm quoting)


Along Came Polly....


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back in the day when I was at 2k.
> 
> Ok, not really. That was a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> The first or second time you had 2k?
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIFTY !!!!
> 
> (bet no one knows what I'm quoting)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Along Came Polly....
Click to expand...


You win.


----------



## engineergurl

Who's got 45? who's got 45? who's got Fencik? who's got fencik?

TIME OUT


----------



## engineergurl

t's Gary here, and I'm Mr.Clean
They call me "hit man"
Don't know what they mean
They throw it long and watch me run
I'm on my man, one-on-one
Buddy's guys cover it down to the bone
That's why they call us the 46 zone
Come on everybody let's scream and yell
We're goin' to do the Shuffle
Then ring your bell


----------



## engineergurl

yes I copied and pasted that


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't wanna go to work tomorrow. Maybe this freezing rain / sleet will make the roads impassible...


----------



## engineergurl

what doesn't kill you makes you stronger

I'm not lonely when I'm alone


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Should be a good game


Oops


----------



## engineergurl

there has been lots of things flying in the air here


----------



## engineergurl

I'm coming in hot


----------



## engineergurl

what I'm really needing now is a double shot of crown


----------



## engineergurl

go until they cut me off


----------



## engineergurl

hey bartender


----------



## engineergurl

grabbed all the cash underneath my mattress


----------



## engineergurl

I'm headed to the bar with all the money from my mattress


----------



## engineergurl

wake up in the morning, don't know what happened?


----------



## engineergurl

got a full tank of gas and the money out the mattress


----------



## engineergurl

stomp your feet start clappin


----------



## engineergurl

somethin bad


----------



## engineergurl

I cut my bangs with some rusty kitchen scissors


----------



## engineergurl

holy crap they got a touch down?


----------



## engineergurl

even when you fall apart


----------



## akwooly

Wine drunk


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBYV_7a0FQs


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjloX_EvYiI

LOVE.... LOVE will keep us together


----------



## Dleg

You wanna know what's worse than sitting through an all-day board meeting just to give a 5-min update?

Sitting through an all-day board meeting, and then having the board decide to table your 5-minute update report until the next all-day board meeting.

Fuck. There goes 25% of my work week, down the toilet.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm born to hand jive baby


----------



## engineergurl

holdin on to one another's hand


----------



## engineergurl

then you put your arms around me and we tumble to the ground and then you say

I think we're alone now


----------



## engineergurl

the beating of our hearts is the only sound

I think we're alone now


----------



## engineergurl

holy moly don't tell my hubby but the bears are getting their butts kicked


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IivGqwQvdCI


----------



## engineergurl

It was only in my dreams


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha,,, kf there's your sax man


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6Q3mHyzn78


----------



## engineergurl

I think we're alone now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back in the day when I was at 2k.
> 
> Ok, not really. That was a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> The first or second time you had 2k?
Click to expand...

Either one.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> ha ha,,, kf there's your sax man


LOL!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready for the next page?


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLFqeXm_5X4


----------



## engineergurl

not sure this is day drinking


----------



## engineergurl

my husband is sucking up beetles and stink bugs with the dyson... it smells like stink bugs....i fucking hate stink bugs


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLFqeXm_5X4


+100000 for airwolf


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More Monday morning posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning alliteration ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More than a quarter of the way to the goal


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bunch of overachievers in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm pretty quiet right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I'll just keep spamming solo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So much for the polar vortex


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam weather-men/women


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZBbQm1avEY


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'll just leave that for everyone to enjoy


----------



## P-E

Monday bad, bruins/Devils tix good


----------



## P-E

You guys triplets or something


----------



## P-E

Where ya from


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good start to the morning...travel reimbursement processed in record time


----------



## P-E

Iron League


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the other hand the second project for my class was posted so not so good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But there were no fights like this on my train: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/subway-slap-sparks-f-train-brawl-article-1.2005151


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I have that going for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2020 posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not much here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing the spam thing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And then some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And guess what...even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before the morning picks up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keep it going


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And going


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And going still


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to putting music on my phone


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure how I feel about HTC sync manager yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to use it more before I judge


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

User friendly though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And doesn't take forever to download like iTunes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So that's a bonus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost to 2600 on here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just noticed that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I'll get it there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And then do what I'm getting paid to do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or something like that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

woo hoo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's right


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife's off tomorrow but not this guy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At least I can catch the parade during lunch time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or the start of it anyway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Working my way to 2100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Long way to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And a bit more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Co-workers trickling in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I get here too early


----------



## matt267 PE

Good run ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I aspire to Mike-level spam mastery


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Morning!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

You're on a roll!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'll go back to bed


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Parade! Woo hoo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh wait! You all don't do parades like we do in Louisiana and Texas.

We throw stuff, drink, and dance.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And really party for Mardi Gras


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam and eggs


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A Mardi Gras themed Veterans Day parade would be...interesting


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Reminds self-need to send a text to boss-


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No throwing of stuff...unless someone's really peeved at De Blasio


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wouldn't blame them if they were


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey, text your boss!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohh yeah!

Veterans Day is tomorrow, unless I've been more out of it than I can imagine


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok job done reminding


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No no, you didn't miss Veterans Day and went straight to Christmas


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Despite what the radio and tv ads look like


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, it feels that way!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's so funny...because the 12 days of Christmas actually start on Dec 25....not end on it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Heard a couple radio Christmas ads and saw at least one tv commercial


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yet come dec 25, people bees like "put that tree out to da trash, Christmas be ovah"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to say I do look forward to the ABC Christmas movie marathon though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bahaha yeah, a month and a half of stuff leading up to Christmas and Dec 26th every one has moved on


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maybe, just maybe, this year I can watch more of those movies.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What is it, 25 days of Christmas or something like that?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can you imagine if we had twelve days of Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I usually catch the ones I like...I have a most of the movies anyway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

12 days of Thanksgiving...I'd need to invest in a new wardrobe at the end


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That's the TV version...25 days


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I can deal with the 25 days of movies...the non-stop ads on the other hand


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

DVR is your best friend


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fast forward through all the darn commercials


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Makes Jeopardy watching fantastic too...skip the ads, skip the contestant interviews...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We watched Christmas Story 2 last year.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep


----------



## Road Guy

What? Seriously? What type of pagen blasphemy is Christmas Story 2?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Thanksgiving almost feels like the super bowl. I mean, seriously, a lot of food and football.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's the one with Marv from Home Alone?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Home Alone is the go-to Christmas movie for us


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2281069/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The animated A Christmas Carol with Jim Carrey's Scrooge is also a fav


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It is the one with Marv!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

kids are into the old time Christmas movies


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sorry meant cartoons...like Rudolph


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And of course, polar express


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife loves Polar Express so it gets fit in there somewhere


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Planning a polar express train ride in December, if I can get tickets before they sell out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm my kid may be a bit too young for that unfortunately


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In a couple of years


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, got to go, later!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Later SNAPE


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> I aspire to Mike-level spam mastery


you've got about 16K more post to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and you need better role models.


----------



## P-E

Why is it that reboot or reformat are the only solutions IT can offer for every computer issue here.


----------



## csb

morning


----------



## csb

wood


----------



## csb

bah


----------



## csb

ha


----------



## csb

ha


----------



## matt267 PE

CSB, you always know what to say.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Why is it that reboot or reformat are the only solutions IT can offer for every computer issue here.




Reformat is probably the most popular solution since it practically solves all software/virus issues.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not very helpful unless they let you access and backup your old material though


----------



## engineergurl

Life's bleach able moments


----------



## engineergurl

Good gosh I love 4 day weekends


----------



## engineergurl

Brunch needs to get made


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bum day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Easy breezy Monday...to be followed by a couple terrible days so might as well appreciate it


----------



## engineergurl

Yard work today


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Easy breezy Monday...to be followed by a couple terrible days so might as well appreciate it


Always appreciate down time. I wish I could, but I keep worrying about what I'm going to be headed into when I go back to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Show up to work heavily medicated and who cares what's there waiting for you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He's got it all figured out ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I used to worry about that...take a 2 week vacation and I'd be worrying about how much work will be in my inbox when I get back


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then I took the approach below...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px-FRo1K3DE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Great job whoever put that together


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oooh group re-orgs...listening to the manager next door complain that he got shafted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well that sucks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should send him that vid and tell him to chill


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or just enjoy listening to him rant and rave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Enjoy spamming while I have the time I guess


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost lunch here too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7 mins to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ooh 6 to go to 2100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well that came quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This thread helped of course...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not looking forward to class project later today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Due right after Thanksgiving...thanks Prof, didn't need family time anyway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here we go again


----------



## blybrook PE

Ugggh. Its monday...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.​


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My feelings exactly on the PE Mechanical exam Sapper...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't feel like jumping back on the hours of studying per night/all day weekend bandwagon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am so ready to not be waiting for surveying exam results anymore and hope that I do not have to do any more surveying exam prep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

how do you use the "page" bbcode?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Anybody?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Beuller?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Beuller?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hello?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Goodbye?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lunch time yet?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why not?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, what do you mean?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Do you know how hungry I am?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't you?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Do you want to destroy my sweater?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Will you pull this string as I walk away?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Watch me unravel?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Am I naked?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lying on the floor?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Have I come undone?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunch time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm off


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh ee oh, you look just like buddy holly


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and yo mary tyler moore


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't care what they say about us anyway


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't care about that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This little light of mine


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm gonna let it shine


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This little light of mine


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm gonna let it shine


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This little light of mine


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm gonna let it shine


----------



## Sapper PE LS

du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du du duhhhhhh


----------



## Sapper PE LS

AAAAAWWWWWW YEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHH It's that time of year again:



I'm taking my eldest this Sunday.


----------



## csb

matt267 said:


> CSB, you always know what to say.


It's a gift.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gonna be a long week with the same type sandwich for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;think of the money savings&lt;&lt;


----------



## NJmike PE

forgot my lunch today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing glamorous over here...tuna sandwich and apple


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And just like that lunch is over


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work in a few


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some more lunchtime spam


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> DVR is your best friend


Or your worst enemy.

#cutthecable



power-engineer said:


> Why is it that reboot or reformat are the only solutions IT can offer for every computer issue here *anywhere*.


Fixt.



ramnares said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that reboot or reformat are the only solutions IT can offer for every computer issue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reformat is probably the most popular solution since it practically solves all software/virus issues.
Click to expand...

That or just too lazy to actually figure out the problem at hand.



engineergurl said:


> Brunch needs to get made


Get back to work slacker. I bet you are just giddy for work tomorrow. 



csb said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSB, you always know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a gift.
Click to expand...

Or is it a curse?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> forgot my lunch today


How about a happy meal???


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> forgot my lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> How about a happy meal???
Click to expand...

this would make me most happy indeed.


----------



## MetsFan

Monday again


----------



## csb

BUT it's also Friday here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope, I'll be working tomorrow. Worst Government job, ever.


----------



## csb

No joke!


----------



## MetsFan

It's a floater for us and I need the day so I'll be working.


----------



## MetsFan

On the bright side, I'm down another 2 pounds from last week. With 4 weigh-ins to go, I have a pretty good shot at winning the $500 grand prize.


----------



## akwooly

Surprised by the attendance at work today. Was sure everyone would make it a four day weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Surprised by the attendance at work today. Was sure everyone would make it a four day weekend.


a lil late gettin to work just now, aint ya?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch needs to get made
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to work slacker. I bet you are just giddy for work tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Off tomorrow too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just rub it in why don't you ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife's off tomorrow...I'm stuck at work


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not a holiday for us either...thanks alliance contract!


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

I'll take every day off they give me.


----------



## csb

Since I'm not getting any more money.


----------



## csb

I'll take time.


----------



## csb

FOUR MORE HOURS


----------



## csb

No, wait.


----------



## csb

THREE HOURS


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

TWENTY MINUTES!


----------



## csb

suckers


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

here


----------



## csb

we


----------



## csb

go!


----------



## csb

one


----------



## csb

more


----------



## csb

I could use


----------



## csb

some


----------



## csb

candy


----------



## csb

CANDY


----------



## csb

fixin' to


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

right quick


----------



## csb

will out you as a Southerner


----------



## csb

right quick


----------



## csb

SEE WHAT I DID THERE?!


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

I


----------



## csb

am


----------



## csb

telling


----------



## csb

you


----------



## csb

I'm


----------



## csb

not


----------



## csb

going


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

you


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

you


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

you


----------



## csb

YOU'RE GONNA LOVE ME


----------



## csb

mmm


----------



## csb

mmm


----------



## csb

mmm


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

you're gonna love me


----------



## csb

Knock knock


----------



## csb

Who's there?


----------



## csb

Banana


----------



## csb

Knock knock


----------



## csb

Who's there


----------



## csb

Banana


----------



## csb

Knock knock


----------



## csb

Who's there


----------



## csb

Orange you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## csb

HAHAHAHA


----------



## csb

Dancing with myself


----------



## csb

and if I had the chance


----------



## csb

I'd ask the world to dance


----------



## csb

wait


----------



## csb

is that song really about dancing


----------



## csb

awkward


----------



## csb

like


----------



## csb

more than engineer awkward


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

my work here is done for now


----------



## csb

OR NOT


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow....the spam


----------



## blybrook PE

The spam drives us all...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch needs to get made
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to work slacker. I bet you are just giddy for work tomorrow *Wednesday*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off tomorrow too
Click to expand...

Fixt.


----------



## csb

Benefit/COST


----------



## csb

What I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## NJmike PE

in


----------



## NJmike PE

Not


----------



## NJmike PE

in the mood


----------



## NJmike PE

to work


----------



## NJmike PE

today


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## engineergurl

I'm using vacation days... the hubby had the time off and I thought it would be nice to stay home too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I've read this a few times before, but it's just too funny not to read again!

http://www.dailyviralstuff.com/the-hilarious-story-of-shane-the-walmart-deli-guy-told-through-notes-from-his-boss/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I actually had to stop reading it, because it was making me laugh so hard I was hurting too bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## NJmike PE

that was freaking hilarious!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm positive he's a college kid majoring in engineering!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> that was freaking hilarious!!


Bookmark it, wait a few months, and reread...still hilarious!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Aaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

&lt;is bored!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What kind of board?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Must be oak, both my parents were nuts!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Oak


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

After all, I am a nut deep down!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Has anyone ever painted their brick fireplace?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do I need special paint for that?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need an afternoon nap! Where can I find a nap mat?

I haven't seen one in forever!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

StillNotA PE said:


> Do I need special paint for that?


Yes. You need a heat resistant paint.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

After gym spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Who needs protein shakes when you've got spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming on the train


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the go spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too many heavy jackets here..they're going to suffer when it actually gets cold


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pickup line of the day: girl are your legs made of nutella cuz I would love to spread them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure what I think of that but had to share


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamitty spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn it express train limiting my spam time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost home


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pulling into station


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't miss the stop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Done for now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Quick check in.


----------



## frazil

Pre-flight check in


----------



## frazil

There is an impressive amount of spam in here.


----------



## frazil

Anything I missed?


----------



## frazil

Can I get a Monday recap?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

/\ recap


----------



## blybrook PE

N moar spam to be posted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pre-dinner spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More of that stuff that starts with s and ends with m


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam of course


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Didn't want to leave that open to interpretation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sesame Street time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's what happens when you have a kid I guess


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Didn't want to watch news anyway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Grover has news beat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sorry Super Grover 2.0


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Waiting on dinner spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cup o' noodles at this rate


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lamb dinner better be worth it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamitty spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You're having spam for dinner?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh you're having lamb


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Why yes Sam, lamb


----------



## matt267 PE

Ham spam lamb


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Actually it's going to be goulash


----------



## matt267 PE

Lamb ham spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goulash for the win


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it have have bacon?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spams slams


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No bacon unfortunately


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I know, disappointing


----------



## matt267 PE

If not, burn the damn house down.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Major let down


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping it moving


----------



## matt267 PE

No bacon? Why bother


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But I kinda need this house


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks mike


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a bit important


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Veterans day parade tomorrow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Out for now


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> But I kinda need this house


I guess


----------



## matt267 PE

Wife is going in to work tomorrow. I'm going to study.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll spam instead.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just a little.


----------



## matt267 PE

It won't hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

Much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Found a tick on the dog tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

My grass isn't even long.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have been in the flowers

Top.


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter found the tick


----------



## matt267 PE

It was just walking on the fur


----------



## matt267 PE

Was not in the skin yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I flushed it


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope it gets ebola from the waste stream.


----------



## matt267 PE

I made my daughter finish her homework tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

I forgot no school tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

I would love for her to do the next nights homework too.


----------



## matt267 PE

She doesn't seem to understand finishing early.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get it done now


----------



## matt267 PE

So you won't have to worry about it later.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like egg nog


----------



## matt267 PE

I have it delivered to the house


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmm


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure if you are getting a little bit of a reverse troll.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you have [ / quote ] I don't know.


----------



## matt267 PE

Auto word placement


----------



## matt267 PE

A little bit of a reverse troll.


----------



## matt267 PE

I am a beautiful person.


----------



## matt267 PE

P the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get a new one of those public donation sites like a great deal with the best way to get the best way to go back.


----------



## matt267 PE

Y x a sec FB fun .


----------



## matt267 PE

Of course, the cat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let me know if you are getting a little bit of a reverse phone lookup records available for sale in the afternoon.


----------



## matt267 PE

P, I was able to get through this process is complete and accurate.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be able the best way to get banned for misspelling stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Very nice and warm.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can we expect to receive the voucher described in the afternoon.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have to do with stormwater management and I am not sure what you think you are looking for a few hours.


----------



## matt267 PE

How to get to the market.


----------



## matt267 PE

Push the button below to view the full amount of time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Zareason vs the same time as a friend of the day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the help of the day today and enjoy the speed of the day today and tomorrow night too.


----------



## matt267 PE

What are your plans.


----------



## matt267 PE

For a while, and the ppi depth of field of view.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids are doing well and good luck with your doctor if you are getting a little bit of a sudden, and I haven't studied this yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Xtra the same time, and I haven't studied the same as the first time.


----------



## matt267 PE

What are your plans for the April, and the other landed on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do u have to do with stormwater.


----------



## matt267 PE

Great to have to go through that logic.


----------



## matt267 PE

How is your best to make a decision on this site.


----------



## matt267 PE

Very nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

R u doing tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Cnn I have been typing in a while


----------



## matt267 PE

Just wanted you can get salmon at stop and think about it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam folder and I will be a good idea to have a good summer.


----------



## matt267 PE

T until the end.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you think we should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now that you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

3k


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Now that's good quality stuff right there.


----------



## NJmike PE

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee." The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead when the skies of November turn gloomy. With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty, that good ship and true was a bone to be chewed when the "Gales of November" came early.


----------



## NJmike PE

The ship was the pride of the American side coming back from some mill in Wisconsin. As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most with a crew and good captain well seasoned, concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms when they left fully loaded for Cleveland. And later that night when the ship's bell rang, could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?


----------



## NJmike PE

The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound and a wave broke over the railing. And ev'ry man knew, as the captain did too 'twas the witch of November come stealin'. The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait when the Gales of November came slashin'. When afternoon came it was freezin' rain in the face of a hurricane west wind.


----------



## NJmike PE

When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin'."Fellas, it's too rough t'feed ya." At seven P.M. a main hatchway caved in; he said, "Fellas, it's bin good t'know ya!" The captain wired in he had water comin' in and the good ship and crew was in peril. And later that night when 'is lights went outta sight came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## NJmike PE

Does any one know where the love of God goes when the waves turn the minutes to hours? The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er. They might have split up or they might have capsized; they may have broke deep and took water. And all that remains is the faces and the names of the wives and the sons and the daughters.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings in the rooms of her ice-water mansion. Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams; the islands and bays are for sportsmen. And farther below Lake Ontario takes in what Lake Erie can send her, And the iron boats go as the mariners all know with the Gales of November remembered.


----------



## NJmike PE

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed, in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral." The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald. The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee." "Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead when the gales of November come early!"


----------



## NJmike PE

39 years ago. Right now


----------



## blybrook PE

Superior won't give up her dead... Been canoeing out there several times. Whitefish bay is pretty nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that song.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too much productivity, back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Second episode of Sesame street


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Took a short break for Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's how we do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So the little man said thanks but no thanks to the goulash


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wanted cereal instead


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There goes all that hard work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

To the fridge it goes


----------



## matt267 PE

Should of had spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Leftovers for the win


----------



## matt267 PE

With bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

And egg nog


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I can have a break from tuna sandwiches


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A bit too early for egg nog?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hookers ate always good too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'll have my fill soon enough


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> A bit too early for egg nog?


Hell no. I had some delivered lay week.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Eat hookers?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really? You must really like egg nog...never wanted it bad enough to order


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Eat hookers?


If that's what you're into. We won't judge.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Usually just get whatever is in the supermarket


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife judging me cuz I haven't finished Assassin's Creed II yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You've had it for years!


----------



## matt267 PE

I have milk and bread delivered. They make eggnog starting in Nov


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Also been studying for that minor exam...


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh yeah. I should be studying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm I'll have to keep an eye out for it in the supermarket


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you get your results yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope they're not large again this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

Late not large


----------



## matt267 PE

GL


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope you passed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What are you taking?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not talkin, I'm spammin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here. Dont know if I can muster the will to study all those hours again


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> I forgot no school tomorrow


Dang! I wish! My kids have school.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Same here. Dont know if I can muster the will to study all those hours again


I know I cant, so I won't.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My kids only 18 months...no school either way


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot no school tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! I wish! My kids have school.
Click to expand...

Really? Poor kids.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Watching monsters inc


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Tell me about it SNAPE, no idea how you've been able to go at it again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh good movie


----------



## matt267 PE

18 months was easier than 7 years!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The second movie is good too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot no school tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! I wish! My kids have school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Poor kids.
Click to expand...

Can you believe its in Texas too!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah figured it would only get harder


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn it TX, you're supposed to be patriotic


----------



## matt267 PE

You know what the day about Texas right?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Night time spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Tell me about it SNAPE, no idea how you've been able to go at it again


First time...dad had health issues I was dealing with caring for him...barely any studying, just took exam.

Second time, studied for MD, failed.

Third time, changed to TFS, so different types of questions to study.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bed time for mini-ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lets hope we both get the famous thin envelope


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Darn it TX, you're supposed to be patriotic


Yeah, I thought so too!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Lets hope we both get the famous thin envelope


Yes!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still another what, 5 or 6 weeks till results?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trying to not think about it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> You know what the day about Texas right?


?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just let it be for now...we'll see how patient I am once results start coming in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamitty spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More of that spam stuff


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Just let it be for now...we'll see how patient I am once results start coming in


If Texas does as it has in the past, looking at first week of December for results.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wow that's fast...NY should be at the 5 week mark also


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think thats what I saw after April


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should be wrapping up this class when results are coming out


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Awesome!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah that's something to look forward to


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time to catch up with some Jeopardy...little man off to bed with mom


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just a bit more


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh I bet. Can't imagine taking a class and studying.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok here's some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was...challenging to say the least


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

S P A M


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Especially since the midterm week coincided with the PE exam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lets see how it turns out


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Especially since the midterm week coincided with the PE exam


That had to suck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah it was a bit brutal...not a fun week


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Advil came in handy during the PE exam lunch break


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Scammers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Slammers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw the Simpsons/Family Guy crossover today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty good stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is a terrible group of Jeopardy contestants (im a bit behind though)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At this until Jeopardy is over


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then it's off to bed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might catch a couple episodes of Dexter on the iPad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Netflix for the win


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dexter's getting a bit silly now (5th season)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess it was inevitable


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A good run though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Like this much spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well just a couple seasons to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then it's on to the next show


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So much to watch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And so much to do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa almost to 2300


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Making progress


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Final Jeopardy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And that's all folks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Done monopolizing the spam for now


----------



## matt267 PE

What is spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See you for some morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night


----------



## Road Guy

Make the Yuletide gay


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta have spam. It makes the body strong.

Or is that milk?


----------



## envirotex

one in here


----------



## blybrook PE

And another before heading home


----------



## P-E

Bruins win!


----------



## P-E

Sorry njm


----------



## P-E

Just left the garden


----------



## P-E

Time for spam


----------



## P-E

Spam for time


----------



## P-E

For spam time


----------



## P-E

Time spam for top


----------



## P-E

I used to work in Chicago


----------



## P-E

In the old department store


----------



## P-E

I used work in Chicago


----------



## P-E

But I don't work there anymore


----------



## P-E

A woman came in for a screen door


----------



## P-E

A screen door from the store


----------



## P-E

A screen door she wanted


----------



## P-E

The back door she got


----------



## P-E

Oh I don't work there anymore


----------



## P-E

I used to work in Chicago


----------



## P-E

In the old department store


----------



## P-E

I used to work in Chicago


----------



## P-E

But I don't work there anymore


----------



## P-E

A woman came in for a hammer


----------



## P-E

A hammer from the store


----------



## P-E

A hammer she wanted


----------



## P-E

Nailed she got


----------



## P-E

Oh I dont work there anymore


----------



## P-E

Tia time Tis time


----------



## P-E

Round about the cauldron go


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Too much to read.


----------



## P-E

In the poison'd entrails throw


----------



## P-E

Toad that under cold stone


----------



## P-E

Days and nights hath 31


----------



## P-E

Swelterd that sleeping got


----------



## P-E

Boil thou first in the charmed pot


----------



## P-E

Double double toil and trouble


----------



## P-E

Fire burn and cauldron bubble


----------



## P-E

She turned me into a newt


----------



## P-E

I got better


----------



## P-E

Over and out


----------



## NJmike PE

Wow. Almost 3200.nice work


----------



## NJmike PE

Thyme to get it to 3200


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming from my favorite spot


----------



## NJmike PE

The couch


----------



## NJmike PE

Few more


----------



## NJmike PE

Then bed


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Could use some sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Ten more


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the Eagles


----------



## NJmike PE

Their fans blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Worse than red sux


----------



## NJmike PE

Not class


----------



## NJmike PE

5 more


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. NJ out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One last check in before bed


----------



## blybrook PE

And another for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## P-E

Morning spam good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Howdy out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And another freaking day at the office


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ID electronic unlock didn't work...stuck out there for 45 mins


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's exactly how I like to start my day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might just not get it fixed and do it again tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Why you at work?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

State doesn't believe in giving employees Veteran's Day off


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well at least i got my crossword done while waiting for someone to swipe me in so I've got that going for me which is nice


----------



## NJmike PE

morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> State doesn't believe in giving employees Veteran's Day off


You need to find a better state to work for. Or get a better union.


----------



## matt267 PE

Home from my state job spam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm considered "Management" employee. That said, even the union folks don't get Veteran's Day off unless they're part of a specific union.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Employees who are Veterans get the day off but they have to submit a copy of their DD214 to HR as proof. For the rest of us, it's work as usual :whipping:


----------



## Road Guy

That's actually pretty cool I really like that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah I have no major issues with the current policy. While it would be nice to have the day off as well since my wife is a Vet and is off, I can also appreciate that the policy is doing what is right.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> State doesn't believe in giving employees Veteran's Day off
> 
> 
> 
> You need to find a better state to work for. Or get a better union.
Click to expand...

No such thing as a better union.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> 39 years ago. Right now


Really? Wow.



NJmike PE said:


> I love that song.


+1. Plus he gives a shout out to Wisco! 



ramnares said:


> Wife judging me cuz I haven't finished Assassin's Creed II yet


LOL, gamer fail. Wife win!



StillNotA PE said:


> Oh I bet. Can't imagine taking a class and studying.





ramnares said:


> Especially since the midterm week coincided with the PE exam


It is NOT fun let me tell you. What class Ram?



power-engineer said:


> She turned me into a newt


I got better...


----------



## knight1fox3

3 full days and 30 pages of code and simulations later, mid-term DONE!


----------



## NJmike PE

now go spam. spam early. spam often. oh, and beer. that too


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin spam. about to head to work. No day off fer my office.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No Veterans Day off for big oil...oh wait, I didn't say that...ok...if anyone asks.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6878


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6879


NOT THE BACON!


----------



## maryannette

I'm off. Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

30 pages of code? My head hurts just thinking of the debugging involved


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

There is nothing good to watch on daytime TV.....long week!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Tv, whats a tv?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A device that speeds up time while simultaneously killing brain cells


----------



## blybrook PE

Kinda like this thread?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Exactly like this thread


----------



## Supe

Heartburn.


----------



## engineergurl

Hubby is asleep on the couch


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I think the temp dropped 20 degrees in less than an hour....getting cooler.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What she said


----------



## Road Guy

I want to get this 0 degree day behind us so next week 30's will feel good...


----------



## blybrook PE

Lunch time spam


----------



## blybrook PE

And its in the 40's outside. No snow yet...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm sick of the cold.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd take the UP snow right about now


----------



## Road Guy

the snowy / cold outfits the ladies wear are pretty enjoyable though..

(they do wear them just for us right?)


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> 30 pages of code? My head hurts just thinking of the debugging involved


Mathematica code and SystemModeler. Similar to MathCad/Matlab.


----------



## P-E

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm sick of the cold.


I'm sick of work


----------



## P-E

Might be up all night


----------



## Road Guy

Hard Work Work...., Hard Work, Hard Work Work Hard Work...


----------



## P-E

More time to spam


----------



## Road Guy

1, 2, 3 and Quarter...... Ive got a date with the Colonels daughter....


----------



## blybrook PE

And another towards the cause


----------



## envirotex

in but out


----------



## knight1fox3

Sure why not...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dinner time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Thyme for beer


----------



## Dleg

Back to work. No beer. Auditors in the office.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw this restaurant today and immediately thought of you Mike...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not in a weird way or anything...just clarifying


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Say it ain't so


----------



## matt267 PE

No


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Story


----------



## matt267 PE

Random


----------



## matt267 PE

Words


----------



## matt267 PE

No meaning


----------



## matt267 PE

Just


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Skip through


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't read


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't try and bury that. I'll. Just keep reposting it


----------



## matt267 PE

Move along


----------



## matt267 PE

Just let it go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My own kids are getting on my nerves. One of those nights.


----------



## matt267 PE

The cold never bothered me anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> My own kids are getting on my nerves. One of those nights.


I seem to be having one of those years.


----------



## matt267 PE

For the last three years


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much chaos


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not enough peace and quiet


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is good


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is fun


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can't imagine years!


----------



## matt267 PE

All your friends are doing it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam and hot sauce


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam and hot sauce


----------



## P-E

Back the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Can't imagine years!


Daughter is 7. 
I worry too much and stress myself out.

Too much ocd in me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm just


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much "type A" in me


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting for snow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got one that age


----------



## matt267 PE

To much of an engineer to just let it go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Try living with a "type b" when you're "type a"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Snow!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is good


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Very good


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oooohhhhhh!!!! Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

They tell me it's called life.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My toes are froes


----------



## matt267 PE

I tell the to f#ck off


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Life sucks....then you die


----------



## matt267 PE

The cold


----------



## matt267 PE

You need socks


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm bacon


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cat in a bird nest


----------



## matt267 PE

I had a bacon burger for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

It was ok


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need electric socks!


----------



## matt267 PE

I studied most of the day


----------



## matt267 PE

It shucked


----------



## matt267 PE

Electric socks? You'll need to talk to fox.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bacon!!!!!

Best breakfast....make bacon cups with eggs cooked in them


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay him in jello shots.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My toes are always froes


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Bacon!!!!!
> 
> Best breakfast....make bacon cups with eggs cooked in them


Now that's an idea


----------



## matt267 PE

Snow boots


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha! Jellloooo shots


----------



## matt267 PE

Wait, aren't you in Texas?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam attaxk


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Too far south for those


----------



## matt267 PE

How can your toes be cold


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yup, southeast tx


----------



## matt267 PE

Just go outside


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I guess I'm cold blooded....I need the sun


----------



## matt267 PE

Now if you were in CO, now that's cold


----------



## matt267 PE

You should get one of those food warming lights


----------



## matt267 PE

Like they have at the buffet


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I haven't eaten any food in about a month....

I so want some food...doc says by next week. Bring on the chili!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That would be great! ---need to burglarize a buffet for some--


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, don't hit the chili first.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Y'all gonna make me lose my mind. Up in here, up in here.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe hot weiners


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I wish we had a sonic in my town


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to poop


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It will be something more mild at first, but chili before thanksgiving for sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

That'll get the system running


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not really, just repeating what my daughter always says


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice sap real nice


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lives on a small town...two sonics and three subways


----------



## matt267 PE

You must be proud


----------



## matt267 PE

No sonic for us


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dang...in not on


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God two thirds of my offspring are sleeping, one third is at grandmas doing homework. The house is so freaking quiet it's creepy.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have the commercials though

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I live in a small town and we no have sonic


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we do have two casinos


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sapper said:


> God two thirds of my offspring are sleeping, one third is at grandmas doing homework. The house is so freaking quiet it's creepy.


This is how I feel during the day at home!


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a jersey mike's


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And we have a golf course


----------



## matt267 PE

They have good Italian subs.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> God two thirds of my offspring are sleeping, one third is at grandmas doing homework. The house is so freaking quiet it's creepy.


I'm quite jealous of you my friend


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh we had a jersey mikes in richmond.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> We have a jersey mike's


Someone call my name


----------



## matt267 PE

Do they use wastewater effluent to water the golf course


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And speaking of jersey mikes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Matt, in reference to your shit water question, I don't know


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But what I do know is that this guy is freaking starving


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But has already eaten and should not eat second supper


----------



## NJmike PE

Pb and j

And spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Since second lunch consisted of a large volume of food


----------



## NJmike PE

Always room for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit water is not the technical term


----------



## matt267 PE

Drink beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And a couple beers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's what I call it


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Shit water is not the technical term


Sounds right to me. I recall it on the PE exam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I think our pop is like 20k...we got, two sonics, three subways, smoothie king, McDonald's, dairy queen, whataburger, three Mexican restaurants, one Italian restaurant, one hamburger depot, dominoes, Pizza Hut, papa johns, brick oven pizza, two Chinese places, one Japanese place, three seafood places, one local diner, Waffle House, three donut shops.....I know I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

By the way PCS lies. I sent them a question and wa told via automatic email response that I'd get a response within 24 hours or 1 business day and have not yet received a response.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> By the way PCS lies. I sent them a question and wa told via automat


I could have saved you the trouble and told you this too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm not originally from here. Went to school one day during my daughters lunch.....every kid just about was brought fast food by mom /dad/grandma/grandpa/ someone.

Crazy!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And not a single one of those is even remotely healthy!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> By the way PCS lies. I sent them a question and wa told via automatic email response that I'd get a response within 24 hours or 1 business day and have not yet received a response.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh yeah, we got a Cajun place that just opened.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well why not you can't go 10 feet without running into one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My goal in life is to be on my state licensing board so that I can fire PCS.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Then I'll move back to VA and do it there as well


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Then I'll hire myself out to all the PCS states and do it for them too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I despise PCS.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

40 questions. 9 people taking it. No results yet.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And why not? Because PCS sucks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sapper said:


> And not a single one of those is even remotely healthy!


I know...we actually cook in a lot. My poor kids are so small compared to other kids around here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where did everybody go?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sapper said:


> And not a single one of those is even remotely healthy!


I know...we actually cook in a lot. My poor kids are so small compared to other kids around here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's good. We rarely eat out, but when we do, we try not to eat at fast food places/


----------



## blybrook PE

And another between calculations


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No PCS to deal with here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But sometimes it's just too convenient when you've got three kids


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where is here again? I don't think I know or I forgot.


----------



## blybrook PE

Or a long commute and no time to cook something healthy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm in New England.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

True that blybrook


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I know... It is easier. My SO is a good cook though.


----------



## blybrook PE

Long commutes suck


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or because let's face it those damn foot long coney dogs with chili and cheese are just little slices of cardiac death heaven


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Texas


----------



## blybrook PE

Spend 2~3 hours a day on the road. Get home normally around 1900, makes it tough to eat at a normal / healthy time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sapper said:


> Or because let's face it those damn foot long coney dogs with chili and cheese are just little slices of cardiac death heaven


I haven't had one in forever, dammit now I'm gonna crave one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah, Texas. You know what they say about Texas here? You go west till you smell it then go south till you step in it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where do you work Bly?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

With jalapeño


----------



## blybrook PE

Or like we say, we could cut AK in two and make TX the THIRD largest state


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

On s stick


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But I have nothing against Texas, just always thougt that was a funny joke


----------



## blybrook PE

I work in Anchorage, live in the Matsu Valley.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I see. You've mentioned this to me before in the last k, but I forgot


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When they say Texas is like a whole other country, they weren't kidding. Been here almost 10 years...still feel foreign


----------



## blybrook PE

No worries, its easy to forget with these threads


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Alaska! Wanna visit one day.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its a great place to visit / live


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

blybrook PE said:


> Spend 2~3 hours a day on the road. Get home normally around 1900, makes it tough to eat at a normal / healthy time


All you do is sleep, drive, work, drive, sleep.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not sure I could live there.


----------



## blybrook PE

Exactly. It gets old FAST


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How much is gas out there Bly?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Didn't you just move last year?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Definitely visit, though.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or was that akwooly?


----------



## blybrook PE

Diesel is running around 3.80 a gallon at last fill up. Regular is about 10 cents cheaper


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gas is $2.68/gal here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok I seriously want a fuckin coney dog


----------



## blybrook PE

No, i moved from Fairbanks south August 2013

Edit- typo on year. Now corrected


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wow, that's not cheap.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I thought it was longer ago than three months. And Fairbanks is like way up there right?


----------



## blybrook PE

Its down from over 4 a gallon. I spend about 500 a month on fuel alone


----------



## blybrook PE

Sapper said:


> Oh I thought it was longer ago than three months. And Fairbanks is like way up there right?


Just over a year now since the move


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coney!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I tell ya, I don't know how you do it. I feel like I'm about to fall off the edge of the earth as far north as I am now.


----------



## blybrook PE

And yes, Fairbanks is in the middle of the state, 375 miles, about 6-8 hour drive


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, that is what I thought, but you said August 2014, you must have meant August 2013


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think I'm gonna go kill that bottle of wine


----------



## blybrook PE

Easy, wake up, look at the mountains, watch the eagle n moose (on good days) and get ready to hit the road


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry, typo from the phone. Using tapatalk


----------



## blybrook PE

Back to the grind. Another hour before I hit the road to head home


----------



## P-E

Spam shark


----------



## Road Guy

Droids don't rip your arms off when you lose


----------



## NJmike PE

I could use another beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I could use a first beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Never too late to start


----------



## NJmike PE

Just been banished to the couch again.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Have nowhere to get a beer now. Why banishment? Did you fart?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Did you drop crumbs on the sheets?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife wants to sleep. I'm wide awake. Couch it is.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Try to get frisky without giving her whiskey?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm in the couch too but it's because I'm awake AND I snore too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kind of looking forward to snow this year


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess Mike is gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Better off anyway. Would've eventually gotten the shit kicked out of me for snoring


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Pshaw! Now that he's gone I can talk bad about him.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll say I'm looking forward to the first snow.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit


----------



## NJmike PE

After that the snow can Piss off


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Can't say nothing nice


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess I'll just be quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Talk bad. Fine by me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh! Hi there Mike! Been standing there long?


----------



## NJmike PE

Results will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How's the trek toward PLS licensure going?


----------



## NJmike PE

Inside source.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or they wont


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doubt it


----------



## NJmike PE

I figure I'm gonna make a decision on that sometime next year 2015


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I just find it infuriating how long the state specific exam results take.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Results will be released tomorrow.


True Story. Everywhere but Connecticut


----------



## NJmike PE

I haven't noticed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think that dual licensure is about as close to superhero status as we can get in our profession


----------



## NJmike PE

My boss, dual licensed, has been discouraging me to do it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Look at me, I'm both an engineer and a surveyor! Sure I'll save little Sammy from that burning high rise!


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeps telling me surveying license not worth it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why would he discourage it?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sure, says the guy who is the boss.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not really sure what his angle is. I haven't sat down and had a serious conversation about it with him


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll have that conversation in January with him during my review


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All the dual licensed folks I've ever known are doing just fine. Two of them were presidents of their firms. One was the resident engineer of a VDOT residency office (kind of a big deal). And one is my age and was a partner with his firm four years ago.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think he doesn't want you to be a job security threat to him.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hope I don't have to retake the exam in Apeil


----------



## Sapper PE LS

April dammit


----------



## NJmike PE

That's the part that I didn't get either. Outside of my discussions within the office, everyone has told what a great idea it is.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sure your fine.


----------



## NJmike PE

The major thing that I'm not totally convinced on myself is the additional schooling.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It is a great idea, pursue it, he's just guarding his tab (army term).


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah that would absolutely deter me.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm thrilled about having to go back to that shit hole of a city for another 2.5 years


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm tored


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What city is it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Recently, I've been thinking about joining the local volunteer fire department


----------



## NJmike PE

Newark


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Meant tited


----------



## NJmike PE

Newark is fucking hirrible


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why fire fighting?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit tired!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hate fat fingers and auto correct


----------



## NJmike PE

Eh, always had that desire from a kid growing up


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Eyes are getting heavy


----------



## NJmike PE

Might be a temporary thing, just to get out of my system


----------



## NJmike PE

Same here.


----------



## Dleg

Why? It's only 2:30.


----------



## NJmike PE

How's the future?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a tough job but admirable


----------



## Dleg

Wrong response


----------



## Dleg

rainy and thundery


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think I'm hay hitting gents


----------



## NJmike PE

Like you said admirable.


----------



## Dleg

Hay hitting gents?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I'm bout done too


----------



## Dleg

well I guess that makes it easy for me to not spam and get back to work.


----------



## Road Guy

Propane!


----------



## P-E

Fire!


----------



## P-E

Mm bacon


----------



## P-E

And beer


----------



## Dleg

beer and bacon soup.


----------



## Dleg

also known as vomit


----------



## Dleg

excellent at clogging urinals


----------



## Dleg

in western dance bars


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Road Guy

Rice cakes


----------



## blybrook PE

Its early in these parts too. Just goin on 2100


----------



## P-E

Early morning here


----------



## P-E

Damn it only tofu and ketchup left in the fridge


----------



## P-E

And one tiny can of dr pepper


----------



## P-E

Must finish the tps reports


----------



## P-E

Drink the dr pepper


----------



## P-E

No


----------



## P-E

Drink the pepper


----------



## P-E

I can't do it


----------



## P-E

My precious


----------



## P-E

It wants to be drank


----------



## P-E

But it's not beer


----------



## P-E

There must be liquor here somewhere


----------



## P-E

Back to work


----------



## P-E

Burp


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Boom, top o' the morning to you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well no fights on the #4 train this morning, I got that going for me which is nice


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good news - badge worked fine to get me in this morning, bad news - lights are out in the office with seemingly random lights on


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Either we've become an energy saving company of some sparky needs to be fired


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If it's not one thing...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8 o' clock meeting today...don't even like the damn guy, gonna be rough


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well might as well psych myself up with some spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get that post count up!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty tepid response to Mayor De Blasio when he walked by during the parade yesterday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No surprise there of course...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is how we do it...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah maybe not


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more morning rantings


----------



## matt267 PE

wow ram, you've been busy this morning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Killing some time before my meeting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Preemptive de-stressing if you like


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh 7 more to 2300


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might as well bang that out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's the little things


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's not what she said


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haa that's right


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok catch you all later


----------



## NJmike PE

drive by spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

ram needs to spam during his meeting.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pre-meeting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

go get em Ram.


----------



## engineergurl

blah


----------



## Supe

Meh


----------



## NJmike PE

time for a second cup of joe


----------



## NJmike PE

hump day


----------



## csb

POST


----------



## knight1fox3

Post Toasties!


----------



## knight1fox3

StillNotA PE said:


> My own kids are *Grad school is* getting on my nerves. One of those nights.


Fixt.



StillNotA PE said:


> Try living with a "type b" when you're "type a"


How about 2 engineers and two type A's? Fun stuff. 



Sapper said:


> I wish we had a sonic in my town


You really don't. Your stomach will thank you later. I'd rather chew broken glass than eat at a Sonic.



matt267 said:


> We have a jersey mike's


Love that place. My favorite sub vendor.



NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way PCS lies. I sent them a question and wa told via automat
> 
> 
> 
> I could have saved you the trouble and told you this too
Click to expand...

What a surprise........said no one EVER!


----------



## Supe

Sonic only ever had one thing I liked, and it was a spicy burger. I think it used to be the Volcano Burger, and maybe renamed as Island Fire Burger?


----------



## csb

I like the lemon pie shake.


----------



## engineergurl

I'll go to Sonic for the crazy drink mixtures and the tater tots...


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate Sonic. With a passion


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Pretty sure Sonic would make me sick after not having fast food in a while...


----------



## engineergurl

A few weeks back, my husband and I were debating on what to treat ourselves to for dinner. Two options we came up with were 1- Our FAVORITE dishes from our second favorite Italian restaurant or 2- McDonalds

Guess which one we ended up going with because it was "Healthier"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Guess where I went earlier?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Taco Johns


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6883


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Notice anything funny?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6884


Just add spam!


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> Notice anything funny?




why would they can organic chicken, no one who is picky abut organic is shopping in the canned meat area...???


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice anything funny?
> 
> 
> 
> why would they can organic chicken, no one who is picky abut organic is shopping in the canned meat area...???
Click to expand...

Didn't notice.....I guess there are a lot of "odd" things to be found in that pic.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's walmart...they have everything!

And I despise shopping there.


----------



## P-E

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice anything funny?
> 
> 
> 
> why would they can organic chicken, no one who is picky abut organic is shopping in the canned meat area...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't notice.....I guess there are a lot of "odd" things to be found in that pic.
Click to expand...

Waldo?


----------



## engineergurl

I have a slight headache.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

just contributing for no particular reason


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post-meeting spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn 4 hour meeting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Productive day...not


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Late lunch...hope I don't fall asleep on the train


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Darn 4 hour meeting


Was it over lunch?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon naps aren't fun if you miss your stop


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, I guess not.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No, lunch was not provided...meeting started at 8:30 and finished 12:45 (little over 4 hours, sue me)


----------



## engineergurl

it's only 1 pm and I'm ready to go home... heck, I've been ready since I got here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If lunch was provided I wouldn't mind...as much


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We have a rule...any meeting held between 11 and 1 get lunch brought in!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> it's only 1 pm and I'm ready to go home... heck, I've been ready since I got here




I think this is the universal feeling of everyone at work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> We have a rule...any meeting held between 11 and 1 get lunch brought in!




I like this rule...need to find a way to get it implemented here


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And...I'm usually the one handling getting lunch brought in.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need this afternoon to speed by


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whatever you do, don't get White Castle SNAPE


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's only 1 pm and I'm ready to go home... heck, I've been ready since I got here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the universal feeling of everyone at work
Click to expand...



I've had jobs that I liked, actually, when I first started working here, it wasn't so bad and definitely had its awesome moments


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Heck, I had to work with our admin to order three lunch meetings last week....before I left cuz I wasn't there last week.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So what's with the weather news overreacting to everything?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

As usual I should say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Whatever you do, don't get White Castle SNAPE


Nope...we actually order stuff like saltgrass steakhouse, cheddars.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brace yourselves for a polar vortex...temps will plummet...it's going to be freezing...umm it's going to be mid 40s...still shorts weather


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, don't get White Castle SNAPE
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...we actually order stuff like saltgrass steakhouse, cheddars.
Click to expand...

You hiring?


----------



## engineergurl

we don't get a choice, if they are ordering lunch it has to come from the dining hall company, something in our contract with them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is the food at least good? ^


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a snack.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, don't get White Castle SNAPE
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...we actually order stuff like saltgrass steakhouse, cheddars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hiring?
Click to expand...

I can get you in contact with the guy who is hiring. You'd have to move to TX.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And this is why I don't give money to panhandlers: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/panhandling-woman-confronted-speeding-benz-article-1.2007942


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

New way of raising campaign funds?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nuts included?


----------



## NJmike PE

is it 1700 yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Somewhere ^


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Is the food at least good? ^




Their specialty is college dining hall food... what do you think?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm going to go with no


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the food at least good? ^
> 
> 
> 
> Their specialty is college dining hall food... what do you think?
Click to expand...

Well, it could be worse. They could serve you slop.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the food at least good? ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their specialty is college dining hall food... what do you think?
Click to expand...

There was a time I thought the dining hall food was pretty good...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I typically pack a lunch...so I'm sure to like what I'm eating.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> I typically pack a lunch...so I'm sure to like what I'm eating so I can get rid of leftovers




That's better ^


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> There was a time I thought the dining hall food was pretty good...




I still miss dining hall food. I didn't have to plan it, cook it, or clean it up. I just had to eat it.


----------



## engineergurl

Actually, the staff and faculty dining hall isn't bad at all and for $6.50 you get an entree (meat, starch side, veggie side and roll), drink, salad, desert and soup


----------



## engineergurl

any time I hear the word slop I think Army food and the DFAC's are pretty awesome now days and are far from slop


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically pack a lunch...so I'm sure to like what I'm eating so I can get rid of leftovers
> 
> 
> 
> That's better ^
Click to expand...

Not usually any leftovers.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> any time I hear the word slop I think Army food and the DFAC's are pretty awesome now days and are far from slop


Haha! No...I'm referring more to something that might be served in prison....in Arizona.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Like that one place that gets a lot of press.


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> any time I hear the word slop I think Army food and the DFAC's are pretty awesome now days and are far from slop
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! No...I'm referring more to something that might be served in prison....in Arizona.
Click to expand...

the one where they grind all the food together?


----------



## engineergurl

wonder where everyone went... must be lunch time for the mid-west area


----------



## NJmike PE

I need more coffee, or beer, or crack. something.


----------



## engineergurl

cashews and cranberry juice here


----------



## NJmike PE

prolly a better option anyway


----------



## blybrook PE

Another hour and a half until my lunch meeting today. Wish it was friday though. Week has been too f'n long already


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I hate Sonic. With a passion


This.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And this afternoon's absolutely dragging


----------



## NJmike PE

mrs nj just text me saying that we should go RVing. LOL

This is what I first thought of...







EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Sonic. With a passion
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

I ordered from there 2x and each time the portions BLEW and it took them over an hour to make 4 meals

FAIL


----------



## csb

93 new posts?!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> 93 new posts?!


94


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Sonic. With a passion
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered from there 2x and each time the portions BLEW and it took them over an hour to make 4 meals
> 
> FAIL
Click to expand...



perhaps it was just a specific restaurant rather than the chain? or did you remember that you had to push the red button when you were ready to order?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Debating going out for lunch. I forgot mine at home, but the weather outside really sucks and I would have to borrow a car. Dammit.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Debating going out for lunch. I forgot mine at home, but the weather outside really sucks and I would have to borrow a car. Dammit.




these are the day's I typically make someone from Jimmy Johns ride their bike over to bring me food


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Debating going out for lunch. I forgot mine at home, but the weather outside really sucks and I would have to borrow a car. Dammit.




Borrow a car? Nut up and walk somewhere!


----------



## csb

But, um, don't get shot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating going out for lunch. I forgot mine at home, but the weather outside really sucks and I would have to borrow a car. Dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrow a car? Nut up and walk somewhere!
Click to expand...

No. I hate the cold.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating going out for lunch. I forgot mine at home, but the weather outside really sucks and I would have to borrow a car. Dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrow a car? Nut up and walk somewhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I hate the cold.
Click to expand...



put more clothes on then lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or stay inside


----------



## csb

Hey, Dex!


----------



## NJmike PE

it's chilly out today. Temps in the 50s. I better remember my jacket before I leave today.


----------



## matt267 PE

I slept with the window open last night.


----------



## csb

Dex?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## csb

It's almost time to ride home:


----------



## csb

Except with a bike.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

CSB's selfie after getting home tonight:


----------



## Road Guy

Work through lunch so now I'm cold and hungry! dammit!


----------



## NJmike PE

Great. It's just like Facebook now. Pics of the cars thermometer


----------



## knight1fox3

How did it get so F'in' cold by you guys already?! Geez...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> Great. It's just like Facebook now. Pics of the cars thermometer


What? I'm not on Facebook?


----------



## blybrook PE

0 isn't cold! Thats still shorts weather!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I must be part bear, I just want to climb under a blanket and sleep.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

blybrook PE said:


> 0 isn't cold! Thats still shorts weather!


0 is unheard of in these parts!


----------



## Road Guy

NJMIKE-comment noted in my file

I have seen a few people wearing shorts today I wouldn't say they look "cool "though...


----------



## NJmike PE

Shit. Now I'm in trouble again.


----------



## csb

GUEST_NJMIKE


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> GUEST_NJMIKE


I'm just waiting for it to happen now.


----------



## csb

As am I.


----------



## csb

$20 make you holla ban NJMike, RG?


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL!


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I should hold off on my donation renewal?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

0 degrees...sounds like perfect weather for a Mountain Cold Weather run, gear up boys


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And yes, definitely run in shorts...don't want to get overheated


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Some spamming while waiting on my group for Linear Programming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate group projects...damn grad school


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> $20 make you holla ban NJMike, RG?


How about treeeee-fiddy???


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

Not this time rook.

Nailed it! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Bastard. That could have been my last one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess Mike has to stick around till we hit the next page now


----------



## NJmike PE

That's not up to me anymore


----------



## engineergurl

Hullo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are you on your kids hours also? That's pretty much what it's become in the ram household


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm at the mercy of admin now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh nevermind, you're on your own there


----------



## engineergurl

Night night time?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It is for me once this meeting is over


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supper done, kids bathed, dishes done..... Yep almost nighty nite time here.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6888


Speaking of strange weather!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Only in Texas!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think I'll take the 0 over what you're having SNAPE


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I could hear a pin drop in this place!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> I think I'll take the 0 over what you're having SNAPE


See that blue dot....I ain't no where near that!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And that was back in July, coming home from San An.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Winter is coming!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's with the random -51 amongst the 90s?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> What's with the random -51 amongst the 90s?


Only in Texas!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I honestly don't know for sure...but have some theories!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Considering the super hot temps surrounding...hell freezing over? How's that theory


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Definitely pretty dead here right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

night time spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

do de do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I'm going to call it a night


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See you in the morning for some more spamming


----------



## Road Guy

Why so serious


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok that's it from me


----------



## envirotex

In here.


----------



## envirotex

Daily post.


----------



## envirotex

Trying to not fall off the list.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> I guess I should hold off on my donation renewal?


Or double it ASAP.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We are currently accepting applications to fill NJ'S spot. Please send resumes and a $20 application fee to [email protected]


----------



## P-E

What a bargain


----------



## P-E

Tyme


----------



## P-E

Thyme. Do you have to know how to type?


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting to go home. Looks like it'll be a traffic filled drive.


----------



## blybrook PE

Road reports stating major backups on the only road outta town


----------



## blybrook PE

And only NJ can easily tick off the admins. He does it all the thyme...


----------



## P-E

He's only cumin.


----------



## blybrook PE

Few more while I wait


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

Again with the spam


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

Top?


----------



## P-E

That was terrible


----------



## blybrook PE

K. Done till later. Time to hit the road...


----------



## P-E

Not enough beer and sleep


----------



## P-E

Beer and sleep not enough


----------



## Road Guy

Just spent 20 minutes shoveling the culdeaac cause the wife's car couldn't make it into the driveway only to find out she had the emergency brake on!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Whoops...


----------



## NJmike PE

So I'm watching Chicago PD tonight. Kinda pissing me off to know that there's such trash out there who will touch and abuse kids to the level that they are portrayed in this episode.


----------



## NJmike PE

Pretty sure I'd end up in jail on manslaughter charges if I ever caught someone near my kids, let alone doing any of this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck I can't sleep now


----------



## P-E

How does Newark compare to Chicago


----------



## NJmike PE

I've never been to Chicago so I can't compare, but Newark doesn't have much upside to it. That's for sure.


----------



## P-E

I think Newark is the only place I've been to that has billboards that read "stop the killing


----------



## P-E

I have to go through there Friday. I think my company hates me.


----------



## NJmike PE

You'll be fine at the airport.


----------



## P-E

Unfortunately I have to drive


----------



## NJmike PE

Drive from the airport?


----------



## P-E

Morning meeting in Fairfield ct and pm meeting in raritan and south Brunswick


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> Fuck I can't sleep now


Then you're not doing it right.


----------



## NJmike PE

You should be fine. Just lock the doors


----------



## P-E

Driving from Boston


----------



## envirotex

P


----------



## envirotex

O


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi Tex


----------



## envirotex

S


----------



## envirotex

T


----------



## envirotex

Hello, Mike.


----------



## envirotex

A few more.


----------



## NJmike PE

How's the new job?


----------



## P-E

Worst part will be getting back. No good way


----------



## envirotex

Wish I could post more at work, but I'm trying to be good at the new job.

Going well, btw.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turnpike North. Speed. Fast.


----------



## envirotex

Looking forward to vacation time over the holidays though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone's got to be the responsible one amongst us derelicts


----------



## P-E

Would hit nyc at 5:30


----------



## envirotex

Some things never change. It's still work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Same. Starting to feel burnt out. Need a week off


----------



## envirotex

Oh well.


----------



## envirotex

Gonna play some Santa Kicker over the holidays.


----------



## NJmike PE

Game? Never played


----------



## envirotex

One of the best things I ever learned on this board.


----------



## envirotex

Google it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll have to check it out


----------



## NJmike PE

Before RG bans me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Santa Kicker 3


----------



## envirotex

Well, and I learned that storm water engineering is the most challenging discipline.


----------



## NJmike PE

And an airplane can take off from a moving treadmill


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> Santa Kicker 3


Yep. That's the latest version.


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> And an airplane can take off from a moving treadmill


Well, yes.


----------



## envirotex

See what level you can get to on SSK. I can't remember my record.


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I'll go watch the news or sportscenter or something.

EDIT: TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

Fun game when the office is empty just before Christmas.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll give it a shot no sleeping anything soon


----------



## envirotex

At least you got a top out of your insomnia.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Fun game when the office is empty just before Christmas.


Or tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## envirotex

Gonna try to sleep now too.


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun game when the office is empty just before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Or tomorrow
Click to expand...

If the holiday spirit moves you...


----------



## NJmike PE

Catch you later


----------



## envirotex

Christmas should actually start in September anyway.


----------



## envirotex

Now the dog needs to go out.


----------



## envirotex

Doesn't she know it's f'ing cold outside?


----------



## blybrook PE

And another after finally getting home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That game (Super Santa Kicker 3) looks like it's going to be an awesome time waster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For when I'm not spamming on this thread of course


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And I'll fit some work in there somewhere


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> That game (Super Santa Kicker 3) looks like it's going to be an awesome time waster


Where is said game?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Getting ready to bring one kid to school.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Then back home to get another one ready...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Drop her off...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And rush over for my post op appointment.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When I do get home...it's online shopping for coats for my kids.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone else have one kid never sick and one kid always sick?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Google it SNAPE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or just go here:

http://www.coolmath-games.com/holiday-Christmas-games-puzzles/super-santa-kicker-3/index.html


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only have one kid so can't answer your question...maybe Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

no. My kids have either been sick at the same time or one right after the other


----------



## NJmike PE

must be a texas thing


----------



## envirotex

What?


----------



## csb

Is my $20 offer still good?


----------



## engineergurl

la la la la connect the dots


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Is my $20 offer still good?


I'll pay $25, wait, what did I just agree pay for again?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

SIMPLY


----------



## csb

HAVING


----------



## csb

A


----------



## csb

WONDERFUL


----------



## csb

THURSDAY


----------



## csb

MORNING


----------



## Sapper PE LS

csb is about to be the first female banned from this site.


----------



## csb

Sorry.


----------



## csb

Your post "It's beginning to feel..." this morning got the song stuck in my head.


----------



## csb

BUT


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb

If I'm gonna get banned...


----------



## csb

I'm going out in a blaze of glory!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

don't do it csb, don't do it.


----------



## csb

I've got nothing to lose!


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------------------ keeping his head low right now

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## csb

BY TAKING TOP?!


----------



## csb

(takes off earrings)


----------



## NJmike PE

shit's bout to get real


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If that song gets typed in this thread, I'm deleting the board. Try me!


----------



## csb

I'm gonna kick your ass all the way to Hoboken!


----------



## csb

(NJMike's ass, not Sapper's ass)


----------



## csb

Sapper said:


> If that song gets typed in this thread, I'm deleting the board. Try me!




It's not like you've done it before...err...is that a squirrel over there?


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't think that's the song he was referring to

:dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why oh why do the free lunch seminars always have to wait until noon to start. I'm hungry now.


----------



## csb

According to Matt, it's mid-afternoon where you are!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sapper said:


> Why oh why do the free lunch seminars always have to wait until noon to start. I'm hungry now.


Suck it up, buttercup and grab a snack.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> According to Matt, it's mid-afternoon where you are!


false.

It is Elevenses


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Called school to talk to my daughter's teacher on her conference time....she has a sub today. Just my luck!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Doc says back to work on Monday.


----------



## engineergurl

funny how all the little things seem like they are going to put me over the edge today


----------



## csb

Like you could just make a donation to get someone banned from the board?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fuck it, csb wins, she already planted the seed and its been in my head for the last hour.

Therefore

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!*


----------



## csb

Hey, I was fine until I read your post title.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post. Listening to the Lunch lady song. Next is POS car


----------



## csb

I went apeshit in the mall yesterday when Auld Lang Syne came on the speakers. "It's not even f-ing Thanksgiving!!!"


----------



## csb

"And they can bite his ass too."

I love that tape!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My post title was supposed to be a clever twist on the upcoming Christmas holidays and the deadly game of brinkmanship that Russia is playing... but noooooo, you had to take something sweet and innocent and take it to a dark place... like you always do you horrible horrible person.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Simply Having a Wonderful Spamfest time!


----------



## Road Guy

The word is out.... about the town


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam town?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I thought the bird was the word.


----------



## csb

DON'T MAKE ME BREAK THE INTERNET


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha ha!!! Yes!


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> DON'T MAKE ME BREAK THE INTERNET


Kardashians already did that.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll show you how to get ToP!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> DON'T MAKE ME BREAK THE INTERNET




please no


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll show you how to get ToP!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll show you how to get ToP!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll show you how to get ToP!


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll show you how to get ToP!

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## NJmike PE

damn you


----------



## engineergurl

it's only funny if you snipe it silently... any one can get top if they are repeatedly posting by themselves


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> it's only funny if you snipe it silently... any one can get top if they are repeatedly posting by themselves


heh heh heh


----------



## engineergurl

Jimmy Johns started using Merry Christmas stickers


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time


----------



## engineergurl

What have I accomplished before Lunch today...? hmmm....


----------



## engineergurl

I ordered no food or drink in this area signs


----------



## engineergurl

tried to find a conference room or lecture hall available for next week (this was an unsuccessful task)


----------



## engineergurl

Met with the director of IT


----------



## engineergurl

got called into a meeting and asked to arrange for a poster by 1:00 today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I sat in a 20 minute meeting. Not much else since then.


----------



## engineergurl

sent an e-mail about the poster to the person who is responsible for that sort of task


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Emptied my sent emails folder because I was getting the "email is nearly full" messages from IT


----------



## engineergurl

probably made my boss look not so good regarding an invoice


----------



## engineergurl

need to type up an e-mail explaining that there is no way another project will be done before the end of the semester since that is like in three weeks


----------



## engineergurl

I think it's time to plug in the space heater


----------



## engineergurl

I think I will write a story book


----------



## engineergurl

Why we never accomplish anything more than 80% complete


----------



## engineergurl

it's because of the grander ideas prior to completion effect


----------



## engineergurl

happens when you start a project out


----------



## engineergurl

but you scale back because you need to keep costs as low as possible


----------



## engineergurl

and then you change your mind as you go along and add stuff here and there raising the cost little by little


----------



## engineergurl

until it gets to the point where you have spent more than the original bid, so you might as well find out what it's going to take to get the original concept done the way it was designed


----------



## engineergurl

but you've run out of money and then end up not finishing it


----------



## engineergurl

except you have some money over here to fund this other project, so if you combine them, you can finish the first and tie it in with the second


----------



## engineergurl

but when you research that, you are told that the two projects aren't really compatible so you have to go back and edit the first project more


----------



## engineergurl

which takes more money from the seconds budget


----------



## engineergurl

and THEN locusts show up and ruin the steps you just made and you've got to get an exterminator, which costs more money


----------



## csb

LOOKING


----------



## csb

FOR


----------



## csb

SOME


----------



## csb

HOT LOVING


----------



## engineergurl

but the builder tells you that the exterminator used to work for them and the locusts were probably his fault since he got fired


----------



## csb

BABY THIS EVENING


----------



## engineergurl

and tells you that it wasn't really a locust at all, but a wasps nest and that the entire building needs to be torn down and rebuilt because the wasps have gotten into the mechanical, plumbing, electrical, structural etc etc etc


----------



## engineergurl

and since they understand that the exterminator worked for them


----------



## engineergurl

and since there was several other projects that the exterminator impacted


----------



## engineergurl

they will rebuild the structural portion of the building for all of their impacted clients


----------



## NJmike PE

pb &amp; j


----------



## csb

BURN IT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

I remember quoting a PC for VUU once...

:waiting:


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> I remember quoting a PC for VUU once...
> 
> :waiting:




yeah, you gotta be careful about them though, their project manager sucks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

simply


----------



## Sapper PE LS

having


----------



## Sapper PE LS

a


----------



## Sapper PE LS

wonderful


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Christmas time

TOP


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*

top


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*

top


----------



## Sapper PE LS

*SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*

top


----------



## engineergurl

No Col Sanders, you're wrong


----------



## engineergurl

anyway back to the story time


----------



## engineergurl

where were we?


----------



## engineergurl

ahhh yes, so the building gets built structurally off site


----------



## NJmike PE

i need a beer


----------



## engineergurl

but when they go to deliver it, there's only a foundation!


----------



## engineergurl

so project one is a big hole in the ground, project two is nothing because all the money for that got spent on project one


----------



## engineergurl

and NOTHING got accomplished except you have to spend more money on a pump to keep your hole in the ground from turning into a pond and getting classified as a wetland which would mean you could never build there again


----------



## engineergurl

The end


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my beer?


----------



## engineergurl

up a chicken's butt


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I could seriously go for some beers. Come on jersey mike, let's go have a couple brewskies.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I could seriously go for some beers. Come on jersey mike, let's go have a couple brewskies.




I'll take a bourbon, scotch and a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could seriously go for some beers. Come on jersey mike, let's go have a couple brewskies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a bourbon, scotch and a beer
Click to expand...

I like this idea better than beer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sapper should edit those posts so they are opposite red/green from one to the next. I went ahead and made an opposite one for you.



Sapper said:


> *SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME!*
> 
> top


----------



## engineergurl

I'll actually probably have a vodka and diet dr pepper tonight


----------



## knight1fox3

Jello shots?


----------



## engineergurl

have a few chores I need to do tonight


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Body shots?


----------



## engineergurl

not too happy about the chores


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> and NOTHING got accomplished except you have to spend more money on a pump to keep your hole in the ground from turning into a pond and getting classified as a wetland which would mean you could never build there again


Water ended up being held in a levee in a tank farm.....stuff grew, critters moved in....needed to do something in that area, and enviro stopped it because....it was now classified at a wetland! so much for that!


----------



## engineergurl

someone needs to learn DO NOT FEED THE DOGS PEOPLE FOOD even if slim jims and pup-o-ronies LOOK THE SAME


----------



## NJmike PE

jack and coke FTW


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Simply


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> have a few chores I need to do tonight


Clean the coffee maker...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Having


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and NOTHING got accomplished except you have to spend more money on a pump to keep your hole in the ground from turning into a pond and getting classified as a wetland which would mean you could never build there again
> 
> 
> 
> Water ended up being held in a levee in a tank farm.....stuff grew, critters moved in....needed to do something in that area, and enviro stopped it because....it was now classified at a wetland! so much for that!
Click to expand...

yes ma'am, and this is why the world needs environmental people like me


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

A


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wonderful


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> have a few chores I need to do tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Clean the coffee maker...
Click to expand...



actually, the temp dropped and my Dad is visiting this weekend so this is on the list to do before Satruday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Turkey


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time


----------



## engineergurl

is it friday yet?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and NOTHING got accomplished except you have to spend more money on a pump to keep your hole in the ground from turning into a pond and getting classified as a wetland which would mean you could never build there again
> 
> 
> 
> Water ended up being held in a levee in a tank farm.....stuff grew, critters moved in....needed to do something in that area, and enviro stopped it because....it was now classified at a wetland! so much for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, and this is why the world needs environmental people like me
Click to expand...

A tank farm levee! You know the reason for the levee is to contain the contents of it leaks. So when it leaks...good bye wetland.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lunch time!


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and NOTHING got accomplished except you have to spend more money on a pump to keep your hole in the ground from turning into a pond and getting classified as a wetland which would mean you could never build there again
> 
> 
> 
> Water ended up being held in a levee in a tank farm.....stuff grew, critters moved in....needed to do something in that area, and enviro stopped it because....it was now classified at a wetland! so much for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, and this is why the world needs environmental people like me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tank farm levee! You know the reason for the levee is to contain the contents of it leaks. So when it leaks...good bye wetland.
Click to expand...

and then you will need someone like me even more


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> lunch time!


What's for lunch...spam

What's for lunch...spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch is over


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Need you to get over here then...someone needs to move them gators!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

StillNotA PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time!
> 
> 
> 
> What's for lunch...spam
> 
> What's for lunch...spam
Click to expand...

Salad, homemade oat muffin &amp; a pear


----------



## P-E

On dreadful webex meeting


----------



## NJmike PE

move along


----------



## P-E

Been two years and no progress


----------



## P-E

Move the building here


----------



## P-E

Move the building there


----------



## P-E

Do we need a building


----------



## P-E

Turn it 180


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Cancel the muffin, it was fuzzy.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Cancel the muffin, it was fuzzy.




fuzzy wuzzy was a bear


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## P-E

Put it In the hill


----------



## P-E

On top of the hill


----------



## P-E

Bottom of the hill


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woohoo home spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lot of Christmassy stuff in here already


----------



## P-E

Spam makes it better


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit Santa yer judgmental bastard


----------



## P-E

No no no merry Christmas


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And my son's home...off I go...dashing through the...you get the idea


----------



## engineergurl

who says you can't go home?


----------



## NJmike PE

me


----------



## P-E

Oh no architects on the call


----------



## P-E

"How tall is that smoke stack?


----------



## P-E

"Do we need it there?


----------



## engineergurl

another dead end


----------



## P-E

"Look at the nice vegetation


----------



## P-E

Help me


----------



## P-E

Can I crash the webex server


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

power-engineer said:


> "Look at the nice vegetation


Seen some nice stuff in some odd places.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

power-engineer said:


> Can I crash the webex server


If you want to.


----------



## engineergurl

it is 3:07. this message was brought to you by me.


----------



## P-E

No don't touch my mechanical room


----------



## NJmike PE

111 minutes to go


----------



## csb

I didn't break the internet- I broke Sapper!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> I didn't break the internet- I broke Sapper!




now that would take a feat...


----------



## P-E

That stack location is not exciting "


----------



## P-E

" let's put bushes along the hillside


----------



## P-E

Lets call the whole thing off


----------



## engineergurl

lets eat dirt cake


----------



## P-E

With bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

let's just post again to keep this rolling


----------



## P-E

Rollin Rollin rollin


----------



## knight1fox3

Tryin' to catch me ridin' dirty...


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post for the day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

moar!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Bottom


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

KF Thinks I stole this ToP. He forgot how to count!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HA!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MINE!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My own!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My Precious!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

quitting time


----------



## csb

KF had premature top-fication.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

No texting while driving.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes dad


----------



## NJmike PE

Rain snow mix


----------



## matt267 PE

And get a haircut. You're looking like a hippie


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm taking this ToP because I am unable to achieve one on my own.
> 
> I concede to KF.


Well at least you can admit that now.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> KF had premature top-fication.


I bet they have a pill for that.


----------



## Road Guy

sugar plum fairy came and hit the streets....


----------



## blybrook PE

Another towards the cause


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE PMP said:


> KF Thinks I stole this ToP. He forgot how to count!








knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking this ToP because I am unable to achieve one on my own.
> 
> I concede to KF.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you can admit that now.
Click to expand...

cute


----------



## Road Guy

looking for soul food and a place to eat.....


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Dexman thinks I was referring to the actual count. Rather than his post deletion shenanigans.


Uh oh, Dex said Shenanigans!


----------



## csb

Went to the Apollo


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman thinks I was referring to the actual count. Rather than his post deletion shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, Dex said Shenanigans!
Click to expand...

Wait, I can delete posts? When did that happen?


----------



## Road Guy

should have seen him go go go


----------



## matt267 PE

Drinking beer on an empty stomach


----------



## Road Guy

they said hey sugar...


----------



## csb

Take a walk on the wild side


----------



## Road Guy

he said hey babe.. take a walk on the wild side..


----------



## engineergurl

hullo


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter ate her dinner while holding her nose.


----------



## matt267 PE

It really wasn't that bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need another beer.


----------



## engineergurl

why can I connect to the satellite internet on the phone and the kindle but not on this thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate windows.


----------



## engineergurl

I think green tiger hates me


----------



## matt267 PE

well, I don't hate it. I just don't like it much.


----------



## engineergurl

my Daddy is going to come visit me on Saturday


----------



## matt267 PE

green tigers are cute.


----------



## engineergurl

My husband was awful helpful yesterday doing some work around the house


----------



## matt267 PE

If he cooks you dinner you should complain and eat it while holding your nose.


----------



## engineergurl

that is the name of one of our networks


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm want to more beer.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> If he cooks you dinner you should complain and eat it while holding your nose.




jimmy john's for dinner tonight


----------



## engineergurl

eventually, right now a vodka and diet dr pepper


----------



## engineergurl

don't know where the hubby is


----------



## matt267 PE

where is top?


----------



## engineergurl

he fed the dogs chicken and gravy something yesterday


----------



## engineergurl

I am steam cleaning the carpets now


----------



## matt267 PE

jimmy johns?


----------



## matt267 PE

top?


----------



## engineergurl

the poor dogs just can't go from 4:45 am until after 5 without going outside after chicken and gravy apparently


----------



## matt267 PE

nope

yey you did it.


----------



## engineergurl

you got top there


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to Hawaii in February


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm chicken a gravy.


----------



## engineergurl

I need to buy my plane ticket


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> mmmmm chicken a gravy.




it was made by pedigree


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I am going to Hawaii in February


really?

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

made sure you bring your FE review manual.


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard it's a long flight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that volcano still spitting out lava?


----------



## engineergurl

I think it's getting chilly


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm chicken a gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was made by pedigree
Click to expand...

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## engineergurl

i am going to move from the living room to the sitting room I think


----------



## matt267 PE

be safe on your move.


----------



## matt267 PE

you don't want to pull a hammy


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pam


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

bits


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Hawaii in February
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> That's awesome!!!!
Click to expand...



yeah, hubby has to teach a class there and if he has a free flight and hotel for 10 days and his food is paid for, why shouldn't I go?


----------



## matt267 PE

are bacon bits even made out of bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

you should go!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure I could handle the plane ride though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a big fan of flying. Too much chaos.


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife has been to Hawaii.


----------



## matt267 PE

middle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

is it bed time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is being too quiet.


----------



## matt267 PE

that makes me concerned


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

why


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

addictive?


----------



## engineergurl

test


----------



## engineergurl

yeah! in the sitting room I am connected to the stronger internet


----------



## engineergurl

the two most important men in my life just called me


----------



## engineergurl

my dad called to tell me that he has directions and won't follow his GPS


----------



## engineergurl

my hubby called to tell me he is having chicken soup


----------



## blybrook PE

And another to break the menotinay


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ in


----------



## blybrook PE

And then out again


----------



## engineergurl

WHY IS THE HEATER NOT TURNING ON


----------



## engineergurl

maybe it just needed a break


----------



## engineergurl

ut oh


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> my hubby called to tell me he is having chicken soup


For the soul?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> WHY IS THE HEATER NOT TURNING ON


Not good!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ's snow is coming up this way


----------



## matt267 PE

snow = snowboarding


----------



## matt267 PE

bears and wolves.


----------



## engineergurl

why are there two coax cables to the dvr and only one to the other boxes?


----------



## engineergurl

I had wanted to watch the DVR'ed Voice episodes tonight but the heat in that room doesn't work


----------



## engineergurl

so I'm in the sitting room watching Dolphins and Bills with heat


----------



## engineergurl

no more apple shots left


----------



## engineergurl

So if your Dad was gonna come visit, what would you do?


----------



## engineergurl

I was gonna make him help me out but the hubby did a bunch of crap yesterday


----------



## engineergurl

The pool is pretty much broken down


----------



## engineergurl

I think we'll probably just drink and watch college football


----------



## envirotex

in for a minute


----------



## engineergurl

in a minute you can do some burpees.... i will too... ready, set, go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ain't nobody doing burpees whilst it's drinking time.


----------



## Dleg

Damn it's hot.


----------



## cement

you're kidding


----------



## Dleg

Nope



It's really fucking hot. Especially in ODUs.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I think we'll probably just drink and watch college *NFL* football


Fixt.


----------



## blybrook PE

About to head home. Already dark. No daylight fer the AK crowd except thru the windows.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> About to head home. Already dark. No daylight fer the AK crowd except thru the windows.


Pick me up a growler on ur way. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl

anyone here?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where is here?


----------



## engineergurl

I need cover letter help


----------



## engineergurl

really this is my life


----------



## engineergurl

Please find attached my resume for your consideration regarding the process engineer position at your Phenix City Plant.


While my degrees are not related to chemical engineering,my background has prepared me for the diverse areas of various engineering fields.


what else do I have to offer?


----------



## NJmike PE

Prolly not the best to be offering help. Been drinking


----------



## NJmike PE

I always thought your cover letter is almost like a preface to your resume itself.


----------



## engineergurl

dammit just get me a effing job


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I thought you had a job.


----------



## engineergurl

hi ho


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I thought you had a job.




I do but I want a different one


----------



## Road Guy

Email me the job add tomorrow am and I will take a stab at it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Home. Growler filled to boot!


----------



## engineergurl

grrrr


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDBle06kZ0M


----------



## engineergurl

I got all the right junk in all the right places


----------



## engineergurl

no treble


----------



## engineergurl

I ain't no size 2 but I got that boom boom


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think mama knew what she was talking about when she said they liked booty


----------



## engineergurl

in reality I'm not a skinny bitch but I ain't got no booty


----------



## engineergurl

go ahead and move along


----------



## engineergurl

my GSD has a wasp in her eyes


----------



## engineergurl

I'm all about that bass... I so have that boom boom


----------



## engineergurl

photo my calves and quads and my forearms and my back


----------



## engineergurl

boy's like a little more booty to hold at night?


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM


----------



## engineergurl

it's gonna be all right

cause the players gonna play play play play play

and haters gonna hate hate hate hate hate

I'm just gonna shake shake shake shake shake it off shake it off

heart breakers gonna breaker break break break

and the fakers gonna fake fake fake fake fake fake

I'm just gonna shake shake shake shake shake it off shake it off


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm bringing booty back.

Go ahead and tell them skinny bitches that.


----------



## engineergurl

i wish I had some more booty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hookers and blow are all the booty you need.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers &amp; blow make the world go round


----------



## blybrook PE

Then and BACON. Can't forget about the bacon!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

There's about an inch of snow on the ground.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have field work today


----------



## NJmike PE

This sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

I have to field test soil.


----------



## NJmike PE

cold and snow and wet.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bleh


----------



## NJmike PE

At least it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Pay day.


----------



## NJmike PE

I can hear #3 in the other room. She's awake


----------



## NJmike PE

I wonder when the other 2 will get up


----------



## NJmike PE

They'll be to build a snowman


----------



## NJmike PE

Do you wanna build a snow man? Haha


----------



## NJmike PE

My dog just made yellow snow


----------



## NJmike PE

OK bye


----------



## engineergurl

No snow  just rain


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just rain here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the bright side the trains were pretty much empty


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the other hand I'm stuck in the office and it's no where near time to go home


----------



## Supe

Cold.


----------



## engineergurl

it's a sun shiny day here, even if it's only in the lower 40's


----------



## engineergurl

I am at work and ready to go home


----------



## engineergurl

what should I do today. So far I have written the date on the top of a new notebook page


----------



## engineergurl

I should scan this pile of invoices


----------



## P-E

Just arrived in southern ct. No snow here


----------



## engineergurl

I just got an auto reply that someone is out of the office and will return Wed nov 12th


----------



## engineergurl

I have all my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Pay day.




I wonder... maybe


----------



## engineergurl

WOOT!!!


----------



## engineergurl

it's pay day!


----------



## engineergurl

only getting paid once a month takes some getting used to


----------



## engineergurl

but I actually spend a lot less money than I did when I got paid weekly


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe I have paid off more bills so I have more money to begin with


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I need to go stand at the multi-function device for the next hour or so


----------



## engineergurl

aka the xerox work center 5585


----------



## csb

I said Hello, Dolly...


----------



## NJmike PE

Standing here watching water drain in a hole and timing it


----------



## engineergurl

I still haven't made it to the copier yet


----------



## NJmike PE

The water still hasn't drained


----------



## csb

HEY-OH


----------



## envirotex

I need a new (to me) car.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> I need a new (to me) car.


Go green. Get a bike like csb


----------



## engineergurl

why is that dude arguing with me in that other thread


----------



## engineergurl

he's even confusing himself now


----------



## NJmike PE

Which one?


----------



## engineergurl

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24351#entry7236772


----------



## engineergurl

I have the hipppity hop part stuck in my head


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pedi office with kid this morning.....I feel like a SAHM.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

On another note, I realized I should have exam results before I go back to doc to see how I'm doing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Never thought I'd say this, but can't wait to go back to work.


----------



## csb

envirotex said:


> I need a new (to me) car.




Things I still haven't thought.

EDIT: Ooh! And top! :leghump:


----------



## engineergurl

ooo, a piece of candy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We're in a room! Woo hoo!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Friday!!


----------



## engineergurl

I watched some show over the weekend that had bo bo brand barbies with paper mouths taped to their faces


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sleepy...woke up at 4am, couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## engineergurl

what is for lunch on payday?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> I watched some show over the weekend that had bo bo brand barbies with paper mouths taped to their faces


??


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> what is for lunch on payday?


Smoothies! Wait, heck it ain't payday for me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I have one kid who loves monkeys...any ideas for gifts for birthday (in Dec) and Christmas?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> what is for lunch on payday?


Sushi....hibachi grill....steak?


----------



## engineergurl

a George Michael album?


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> a George Michael album?




this was for your kid's gift idea


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is for lunch on payday?
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi....hibachi grill....steak?
Click to expand...

Maybe Kitchen 64...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'd love me some hibachi...I need food!


----------



## engineergurl

they have this sandwich called the 95 North


----------



## engineergurl

The 95 North

your choice of pastrami &amp; swiss or beef &amp; cheddar, Piled high with fries, cole slaw &amp; tomatoes!! Served open face atop a toasted sub roll. Served as written


----------



## engineergurl

The thing is like 4 meals and unhealthy as heck but so good


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> what is for lunch on payday?




I imagine I'll have Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is for lunch on payday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine I'll have Thanksgiving leftovers.
Click to expand...



I see what you did there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What age?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monkey gift...

http://www.toysrus.com/buy/monkeys-more/furreal-friends-cuddles-my-giggly-monkey-pet-a1650-20168296


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> The 95 North your choice of pastrami &amp; swiss or beef &amp; cheddar, Piled high with fries, cole slaw &amp; tomatoes!! Served open face atop a toasted sub roll. Served as written




Sounds like something Adam Richman would eat in Man vs Food


----------



## engineergurl

I thought I had posted a photo on facebook when I had it the first time, but can't find it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

EB members Facebook each other?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> EB members Facebook each other?




lol

if I had posted it there then it is on the internet and easier to post in a thread... but apparently I have no photo of the sandwich


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe cuz the sandwich is of mythical proportions?


----------



## engineergurl

I do have a photo of my and my co-worker in her car that wouldn't start when we tried to leave to go back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think the car had the right idea...you didn't want to go back to work anyway


----------



## engineergurl

yup


----------



## csb

I could use a nap.


----------



## engineergurl

nap time!


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How do you embed a gif?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


dude copped a feel there


----------



## csb

Copy paste!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Copy paste *POST*!


fixt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy paste *POST*! Hookers, bacon, and blow
> 
> 
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

fixt again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ramnares said:


> How do you embed a gif?


Same the same image tags



as you would for a jpg or png


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude copped a feel there
Click to expand...

Saw that...lol


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## engineergurl

I was all set to make the final payment on my student loans last month, but sallie mae sold the loans and I didn't want my first payment to be the last payment with the new company in case something got screwed up (had that happen with a mortgage once) so anyway, I seriously paid off my college education about an hour ago


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo! :appl: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## engineergurl

now I can go back to school for a masters degree right?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sue your parents to pay for it...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Immediate out from the student loan trap


----------



## engineergurl

they helped me out as much as they could the first time around


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> now I can go back to school for a masters degree right?




Of course, misery loves company, you can join myself and Knight...


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think additional education would help me at this point in time


----------



## engineergurl

however I have picked out a program and have started trying to figure out how to fund it


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Sue your parents to pay for it...


LOL! I was going to say that as well.



ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> now I can go back to school for a masters degree right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, misery loves company, you can join myself and Knight...
Click to expand...





engineergurl said:


> I don't think additional education would help me at this point in time


False.


----------



## csb

Have you considered medical transcription?


----------



## csb




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Umm...what's your career engineergurl?


----------



## csb

And that guy is just helping that lady take a nap.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


>




Data distributor WHAT operator? What's the expanded job description for #1 on that list...


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Umm...what's your career engineergurl?




I do not have a career, have a long list of jobs in various industries that are similar to each other


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Times like these I regret joining the board so late...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think additional education would help me at this point in time
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...



only at this immediate point in time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Monkey gift...
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/buy/monkeys-more/furreal-friends-cuddles-my-giggly-monkey-pet-a1650-20168296


Oh cool! She might like that!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think additional education would help me at this point in time
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only at this immediate point in time
Click to expand...

You need to look at the cost-benefit analysis.

If I got a masters degree in Construction Management, it would only make me more marketable if looking for another job. My current employer would not pay me more for getting it. My future employer may not pay me for having. Instead, should I look at an industry-recognized certification? Part of the reason I did the PMP. It makes me more marketable, without the expense of a masters degree.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> What age?


She'll be 8 in December, but she's autistic (autistic disorder, classic autism).


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Data distributor WHAT operator? What's the expanded job description for #1 on that list...
Click to expand...



I just took a second look, ha ha ha


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol....ya'll funny!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Walgreens has a monkey tank...stuffed monkey with a fish tank for a belly.

Somehow I see disaster with this toy!


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think additional education would help me at this point in time
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only at this immediate point in time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at the cost-benefit analysis.
> 
> If I got a masters degree in Construction Management, it would only make me more marketable if looking for another job. My current employer would not pay me more for getting it. My future employer may not pay me for having. Instead, should I look at an industry-recognized certification? Part of the reason I did the PMP. It makes me more marketable, without the expense of a masters degree.
Click to expand...



true but I don't know what direction I'm going so it's difficult to come up with cost-benefit the environmental policy degree was awesome if I get back into NEPA but that will depend on the timing of our next move, the environmental engineering program would help over all but the cost is higher and I can't do it fully online so for me it sort of makes sense to wait


----------



## blybrook PE

SQUIRREL!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's friday!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Planning to get PMP sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gonna be a PiMP SNAPE?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

StillNotA PE said:


> Planning to get PMP sometime in the near future.


It's a good feeling being able to PiMP my PE-ness.


----------



## csb

Only five more hours of work!


----------



## engineergurl

I love paid lunches


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to get PMP sometime in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good feeling being able to PiMP my PE-ness.
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## engineergurl

I went for a brisk walk and got a chicken sandwich and balsamic tortellini pasta which I will suffer greatly for but it looks worth it


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> I went for a brisk walk and got a chicken sandwich and balsamic tortellini pasta which I will suffer greatly for but it looks worth it




I hate it when I buy something and then don't like it... blah


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate it when someone hates something.


----------



## Road Guy

In Greeley today... I like the change if scenery but lunch options really suck! Do you think it's safe to eat out of a taco cart?


----------



## engineergurl

hey, guess what.... it's friday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> In Greeley today... I like the change if scenery but lunch options really suck! Do you think it's safe to eat out of a taco cart?


define "safe"


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I can't work for other people


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Greeley today... I like the change if scenery but lunch options really suck! Do you think it's safe to eat out of a taco cart?
> 
> 
> 
> define "safe"
Click to expand...

Take a risk, live life on the edge!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Of a toilet bowl


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Seems legit:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I found one for you Road Guy:


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sleepy


----------



## engineergurl

taco truck


----------



## csb

In Greeley? Yes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## engineergurl

my chicken sandwich was $1.99


----------



## engineergurl

but it was an imposter


----------



## engineergurl

who came up with chicken and pickles?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> but it was an imposter




For $1.99 this doesn't surprise me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> who came up with chicken and pickles?


----------



## P-E

Arrived in the unholy land


----------



## engineergurl

no chick-fil-a in walking distance here


----------



## engineergurl

now I want waffle fries


----------



## engineergurl

though looking at the map it says there is one 8 blocks from here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> who came up with chicken and pickles?


Chick-fil-a


----------



## engineergurl

I am still hungry


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Didn't keep reading after I saw EG's post. Apparently I am not the only one who thought that way.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> who came up with chicken and pickles?
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a
Click to expand...



according to wiki-pedia that claim is unsubstantiated


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

power-engineer said:


> Arrived in the unholy land


Kardashians ass?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bahahaha...no no, he didn't say Tartarus Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ramnares said:


> Bahahaha...no no, he didn't say Tartarus Dex


Had to look that one up, I thought you were referring to a tauntaun:


----------



## engineergurl

I just keep picturing that basketball player on the commercial blocking all the shots... not sure what that has to do with insurance but funny commercial


----------



## Road Guy

I guess by safe I would be able to eat and not have to be in the bathroom the entire afternoon?


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> I guess by safe I would be able to eat and not have to be in the bathroom the entire afternoon?




then no


----------



## engineergurl

okay now i'm entering that post lunch drousy phase


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It takes time to build up a resistance, but after a couple of months you should be able to eat there without worry. You won't like what you've become once you can stomach that food, but it's possible.

Just like McDonalds.


----------



## engineergurl

drowsy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I guess by safe I would be able to eat and not have to be in the bathroom the entire afternoon?




I wouldn't eat any red velvet cake either


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It takes time to build up a resistance, but after a couple of months you should be able to eat there without worry. You won't like what you've become once you can stomach that food, but it's possible.
> 
> Just like McDonalds.




I could have sworn I just typed something simlar


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I just keep picturing that basketball player on the commercial blocking all the shots... not sure what that has to do with insurance but funny commercial




&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaUdOicHWQo


----------



## Road Guy

There is a Mexican place in town that has no Mexicans that work there? This perplexes me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes time to build up a resistance, but after a couple of months you should be able to eat there without worry. You won't like what you've become once you can stomach that food, but it's possible.
> 
> Just like *McDonalds and White Castle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn I just typed something simlar
Click to expand...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> There is a Mexican place in town that has no Mexicans that work there? This perplexes me.


It's called Taco Bell. Mostly run by high school kids. And Kevin Spacey


----------



## Road Guy

This place is called Coyote... Looks nice from the outside.... I'm tempted....


----------



## engineergurl

is it the end of the day yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1-1/2 hrs left for me


----------



## engineergurl

what's that credit card that has all the award miles... the "what's in your wallet?" viking commercials maybe?


----------



## engineergurl

3 hours left here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> what's that credit card that has all the award miles... the "what's in your wallet?" viking commercials maybe?




This was Capital One I think. I haven't seen the Viking commercials in quite some time.


----------



## engineergurl

I just got a new one a few weeks ago so I don't need a new card, I was just thinking about all the different cards out there


----------



## engineergurl

ironic because I signed up for a specific airline card and then when I logged in to pay my Amazon card it was there BAM


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder how many points I've earned on them


----------



## engineergurl

ooo $52 on one and 37,532 miles for the other


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

$52...so about 43 of those $1.19 chicken sandwiches?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> $52...so about 43 of those $1.19 chicken sandwiches?




no cause that's like "amazon bucks" and I wouldn't order a chicken sandwich off of amazon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Apparently there are people who will...

http://www.amazon.com/Spicy-Chicken-Sandwich-Ounce-case/dp/B00J0IH6Y6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1415991724&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=chicken+sandwich


----------



## engineergurl

amazon does sell everything


----------



## engineergurl

you can't bring anything out of the shipping facility if you work there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta say, until now, I would have never searched Amazon for a chicken sandwich


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> you can't bring anything out of the shipping facility if you work there




Weren't they sued for subjecting employees to unpaid, daily bag searches?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The last few things I've ordered from Amazon have been packaged very poorly. Wrapped with a single layer of foam or bubble wrap then put into a box way too big. I'm glad the last things I've ordered have all been solid metal, otherwise I don't think they would have survived.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I've noticed the poor packaging recently too. The wrapping hasn't been as bad but the over-sized boxing is getting ridiculous.


----------



## engineergurl

cause they suck as an employer... they keep calling me too


----------



## engineergurl

and they never paid me for my two days


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS. where's the beer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Beer fridge, under the desk. Didn't you know?


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer is at home. I'll be heading there in 32 minutes.


----------



## NJmike PE

/\ no fun. crack open a road soda


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready to party!!! do grad school work.


----------



## Road Guy

Opted for Noodles....

Anyone need any meth? I can go to east Greeley if you need me to?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Ready to party!!! do grad school work.




Linear programming here I come


----------



## matt267 PE

grad school + beer = best midterm ever


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Out of here in 29 mins...well a bit less accounting for packing time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> grad school + beer = best midterm ever *orals ever*


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Opted for Noodles....
> 
> Anyone need any meth? I can go to east Greeley if you need me to?


I could stand to lose some weight.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> grad school + beer = best midterm ever *orals ever*
Click to expand...

Dude, what grad school are you going too? Do you have to pay per oral session? Or is it included with the tuition.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opted for Noodles....
> 
> Anyone need any meth? I can go to east Greeley if you need me to?
> 
> 
> 
> I could stand to lose some weight.
Click to expand...

Should make that ASHE meeting interesting...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> grad school + beer = best midterm ever *orals ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, what grad school are you going too? Do you have to pay per oral session? Or is it included with the tuition.
Click to expand...



Pay per session...never know how many orals you'll get


----------



## engineergurl

he he he, still arguing with me


----------



## envirotex

Where's the spam?


----------



## envirotex

Too many words in these posts.


----------



## engineergurl

it's been more like a chat room in here today


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## engineergurl

does that make noise?


----------



## csb

If NJMike screams in a forest, does he make sound?


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## csb

boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

someone will know


----------



## NJmike PE

weight, did you say boobs?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> wait, did you say bewbs?


fixt.


----------



## P-E

Dexman PE PMP said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived in the unholy land
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians ass?
Click to expand...

Close, but New Jersey


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry. damn autocorrect


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

power-engineer said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived in the unholy land
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close, but New Jersey
Click to expand...

I thought those were one and the same


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> someone will know




no joke have this photo framed somewhere in a box from my college days


----------



## engineergurl

fire would jump that anyway


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived in the unholy land
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close, but New Jersey
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVDN8yR3ig0


----------



## engineergurl

30 MINUTES


----------



## engineergurl

what's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> what's for dinner?


that's a very good question. shit's gonna get real if I get home and there's nothing


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers n blow


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> that's a very good question. shit's gonna get real if I get home and there's nothing
Click to expand...



there will be nothing when I get home so I need to figure this out


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> that's a very good question. shit's gonna get real if I get home and there's nothing
Click to expand...

As real as the couch is soft.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I have done literally nothing since returning from the field this morning


----------



## EB NCEES REP

almost quitting time here in Clemson, SC!


----------



## matt267 PE

Welcome rep. Get your spam on.


----------



## matt267 PE

If we need more time getting to 10k, can you delay the results?


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


>


I truly LOL'd at that one.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Night


----------



## matt267 PE

Away


----------



## envirotex

Is this day over yet?


----------



## envirotex

FnA.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hang in there


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If you stare at the clock, the day will go by much faster.


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting for the day to be done with!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd rather stare at bewbs


----------



## blybrook PE

Or have a good supply of hookers, bacon n blow


----------



## Road Guy

I need a fucking drink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> I need a fucking drink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This.


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

Apparently ramen.

See falcon punch above


----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

Tonight is eat out night


----------



## matt267 PE

Sp I don't have top cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is left overs


----------



## matt267 PE

I plan on putting about 8 hours of studying tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

And 4 on Sunday


----------



## matt267 PE

I love studying


----------



## matt267 PE

If makes me feel all warm inside


----------



## Road Guy

I am in the mood for buffalo wings to be honest but just don't feel like fighting for elbow room with the other 100 yahoo's on Friday night...


----------



## matt267 PE

Order Domino's


----------



## matt267 PE

They have wings


----------



## matt267 PE

Not good ones


----------



## matt267 PE

But wings


----------



## matt267 PE

Who else


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here


----------



## matt267 PE

That called


----------



## matt267 PE

But I don't answer


----------



## matt267 PE

That ncees guy said I should take the nuclear eng pe.


----------



## blybrook PE

I hear you RG!

Tried to post a photo of a fully stocked bar, but tapatalk refused to comply. I'll test more tonight from home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Or the electrical. He said that was the easiest.


----------



## blybrook PE

The NCEES rep is pretty funny!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> Order Domino's


So does Little Caesars.


----------



## csb

YOU AND I


----------



## csb

WERE JUST MEANT TO BE


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you singing to me again?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dinner time spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Waiting on pizza for pizza night


----------



## blybrook PE

Hitting the pig palace for dinner


----------



## blybrook PE

Had pizza for lunch yesterday


----------



## blybrook PE

Tyson frozen wings r decent if you want to skip the crowds. Not really buffalo level spicy though...


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost a setup


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

Top?


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, back to the grind


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice try NJ


----------



## envirotex

Mmm. Pizza.


----------



## envirotex

And beer.


----------



## envirotex

Or wine.


----------



## envirotex

Whatever.


----------



## engineergurl

the best wings you can get year round in the world are at Crossroads in north syracuse...

montague inn in lowville has awesome ones, but that's a winter hang out because it's a great place to stop to gas up the sleds


----------



## engineergurl

Nance's wing sauce is the best and only way to make wings at home, mix that with melted butter and coat those things up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wings are gross. Bad texture, overly fatty, spicy for no reason other than to be spicy.


----------



## NJmike PE

And....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Wings are gross. Bad texture, overly fatty, spicy for no reason other than to be spicy.




you do not know what you are talking about

(although my guess is you've never had good wings)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No such thing as good wings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There are bad, and less bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And horrible


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> No such thing as good wings.


False


----------



## Road Guy

That's like saying there's bad pussy


----------



## engineergurl

you're cra-cra


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as good wings.
> 
> 
> 
> False
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## engineergurl

I want to go up to Syracuse now just to get some of the food I miss


----------



## NJmike PE

Road trip!


----------



## engineergurl

you gonna meet me there? I'll be up north in march I think but still a few hours away... we may drive up but will head west before we get to jersey


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think we'll actually make it up to NY though... probably only as far as Scranton


----------



## engineergurl

grrrr... it's supposed to get down below freezing in Alabama... I KNEW this was going to happen... but no one believed me. I swear if the pipes freeze at the house I'll scream


----------



## engineergurl

hey it's friday and it's pay day, time to finish shopping for the hubby


----------



## engineergurl

I gave him a Christmas present on Thursday


----------



## engineergurl

LG tones headphones


----------



## engineergurl

I also have a signed photo of that dude from the Walking Dead for him


----------



## engineergurl

I can't decide what to order from tastes of chicago


----------



## engineergurl

I got him the 2 pizza's and hot dog kit for his birthday


----------



## engineergurl

ooooo I think the steak one was my favorite


----------



## engineergurl

I could just do the year long subscription but that's like a grand


----------



## engineergurl

okay, bears tin of popcorn or the cubs?


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.tastesofchicago.com/category/anniversary_wildfire

good for the anniversary?


----------



## engineergurl

well crud I'm already over $300 for this order


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wait a sec, hold the horses...someone doesn't like buffalo wings? I don't even know what to make of that...other than how dare you sir.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Say it ain't so Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> That's like saying there's bad pussy


There is. Otherwise Urban Dictionary wouldn't exist.



ramnares said:


> Say it ain't so Dex


Tis true. I do not like wings.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There's bad pussy...we have the entire Kardashian clan as proof.


----------



## engineergurl

okay for real, I hate Christmas shopping for him because no matter what, he always out does me


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

This is my princess trying to do a puzzle with no thumbs


----------



## engineergurl

she had also dragged the cat scratcher into the middle of the room


----------



## engineergurl

then again, Rex might have framed her


----------



## engineergurl

I was looking for the Christmas tree photo from last year and got distracted


----------



## engineergurl

Getting closer, this is when the cats invaded the nativity


----------



## engineergurl

Here we go, I got him a fancy GPS watch and a few small things and this is what my pile looked like when he put it out... totally overboard


----------



## engineergurl

and he bought an ugly roll of wrapping paper that didn't match too, lol


----------



## engineergurl

okay back to shopping


----------



## engineergurl

BIL #1 gets a Johnny football browns jersey ( ha ha that's a joke)

BIL #2 gets a mini kegorator thing


----------



## engineergurl

sister #1 spa basket, sister #2 turtle necklace (don't ask)


----------



## engineergurl

Mom and Dad we are all chipping in for new furniture for the living room


----------



## engineergurl

niece- amazon gift card

nephew #1- amazon gift card

nephew #2- toy box


----------



## engineergurl

Gram's get's a sweater with pockets


----------



## engineergurl

I still have to order the toy box but all of that other stuff gets wrapped tomorrow and sent back with my dad (except the furniture)


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't too early for Christmas shopping?


----------



## engineergurl

okay really


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Isn't too early for Christmas shopping?




not in my family because if you don't try to shop at the same time or before everyone else all the good gifts are already bought


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what amazon is for.


----------



## engineergurl

how beautiful is this?


----------



## engineergurl

the best brand of saws out there... although jonsered do start easier


----------



## matt267 PE

Poor tree. Mike wood be proud.


----------



## engineergurl

they have a compression button thing... but you know what they say? more features more things to break


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Poor tree. Mike wood be proud.


I can attest that the owner of this saw is fully capable of sustainable land management, I went to college with him


----------



## matt267 PE

Think about the chipmunks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Little Alvin.


----------



## engineergurl

dude... your major was engineering. mine was ECOSYSTEMS MANAGEMENT... I know about little Alvin


----------



## engineergurl

well technically that was my major but not really


----------



## engineergurl

anyway, I only have one more paycheck before Christmas


----------



## matt267 PE

So you know that Alvin is now homeless.


----------



## engineergurl

So, anniversary gift (dec 1st)- steak and pizza and a new wedding band


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> So you know that Alvin is now homeless.




no- chipmunks don't live in trees


----------



## engineergurl

chipmunks are a burrowing rodent


----------



## engineergurl

they eat fungus


----------



## engineergurl

anyway


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> So, anniversary gift (dec 1st)- steak and pizza and a new wedding band




? yes or no?


----------



## engineergurl

dab nabit, I bet he's off googling chipmunks now


----------



## engineergurl

you know what bugs me ... nissan is bragging about fuel efficiency in the altima commercial but the two men driving them don't car pool even when they live across the street from each other and park two spots away from each other at work... how does THAT appeal to the hippies?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## P-E

I'm on the highway to hell


----------



## engineergurl

Last man standing is on! woot! the highlight of my friday night following shark tank


----------



## engineergurl

okay seriously, I need to shop now before more drinks


----------



## engineergurl

Ana's breath smells


----------



## engineergurl

I really should take her in and get her teeth cleaned


----------



## engineergurl

I think I need to find a new hairdresser


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, anniversary gift (dec 1st)- steak and pizza and a new wedding band
> 
> 
> 
> ? yes or no?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

What about birds? They like trees?

I think biology is on the fe exam. We should chech with that ncees guy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope small woodland animals aren't on the pe.


----------



## P-E

Awful turnpike dinner and back to driving


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to use a help line.


----------



## engineergurl

hey hey hey


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> What about birds? They like trees?
> 
> I think biology is on the fe exam. We should chech with that ncees guy.



awesomesauce


----------



## engineergurl

that wasn't the right quote i was awesomesaucing the gift idea confirmation


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> What about birds? They like trees?
> 
> I think biology is on the fe exam. We should chech with that ncees guy.


If biology was on the fe exam, I would have taken it 7 years ago instead of hanging out around here talking about it


----------



## engineergurl

I know biology


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I should go to med school


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> the best wings you can get year round in the world are at Crossroads in north syracuse...


Negative. Best wings ever at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, NY. Where wwins were invented.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the best wings you can get year round in the world are at Crossroads in north syracuse...
> 
> 
> 
> Negative. Best wings ever at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, NY. Where wwins were invented.
Click to expand...



no crossroads are better


----------



## engineergurl

the best place to eat out in western ny is nick tahous


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha that's funny if your from upstate ny


----------



## knight1fox3

Nope Anchor Bar. Dude they invented wings. You got nothing on that.


----------



## maryannette

I like to eat at home. I make good food and the wine is cheap.


----------



## Road Guy

Yankees don't really know good food.......


----------



## maryannette

What about southern bitches?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Yankees don't really know good food.......


----------



## NJmike PE

You better tuck that in. Before you get stuck on trip wire


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Yankees don't really know good food.......






but.... I'm not... a yankee,... anymore


----------



## engineergurl

how long do I have to live in the south? and PS I know wings better being from NY and him being from the cheese state


----------



## engineergurl

I just had a customer service rep on the phone tell me that I made her day better


----------



## engineergurl

okay ordering steaks, now can i order a ring online?


----------



## NJmike PE

Christmas shopping is already done


----------



## engineergurl

steaks ordered!


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Christmas shopping is already done




just my hubby and nephew left


----------



## engineergurl

little tykes toy box or wooden one?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooden one what?


----------



## maryannette

Wooden!


----------



## P-E

Wooden eye


----------



## P-E

Like


----------



## P-E

To


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Almost


----------



## P-E

Home


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## P-E

Time


----------



## engineergurl

I just spent over $100 on mary kay dang it


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Wooden one I am a Gigantic DoucheBag






toy box

I need to order a toy box.... I don't have fn kids, what the heck do you think the mom and dad want


----------



## maryannette

I always preferred wooden.


----------



## NJmike PE

If same size then I say little tykes. Durability trumps


----------



## NJmike PE

maryannette said:


> I always preferred wooden.


Mary prefers wood


----------



## P-E

Yes I wood


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.amazon.com/KidKraft-Austin-Toy-Box-Espresso/dp/B002OED6JM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1416020343&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=toy+boxes

??? the wooden one


----------



## engineergurl

okay ordered a wooden toy box


----------



## engineergurl

polar bear shots


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Every guy likes a good box.


----------



## engineergurl

holy crap


----------



## engineergurl

my sister just called


----------



## engineergurl

hey hey hey


----------



## engineergurl

okay everyone but the hubby and a few friends is done for Christmas


----------



## engineergurl

I think that there has been much alcohol consumed


----------



## knight1fox3

Shots!!


----------



## engineergurl

i just called you


----------



## engineergurl

you didn't answer, but I need your address because I have a box of crap to mail to you and csb


----------



## engineergurl

i think i will take my contacts out now


----------



## engineergurl

woot woot


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> you didn't answer, but I need your address because I have a box of crap to mail to you and csb


I'm visiting w/ family, so EB'ing is less intrusive


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

NAILED IT!

 :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

there is a dude on tv that said the more sex you have the better your sperm becomes


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't answer, but I need your address because I have a box of crap to mail to you and csb
> 
> 
> 
> I'm visiting w/ family, so EB'ing is less intrusive
Click to expand...





well I don't feel so special now


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> there is a dude on tv that said the more sex you have the better your sperm becomes


Fact.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> you didn't answer, but I need your address because I have a box of crap to mail to you and csb


What if my stuff gets mixed up with CSB's? Will I get a bunch of porn and cigarettes?


----------



## engineergurl

hi


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't answer, but I need your address because I have a box of crap to mail to you and csb
> 
> 
> 
> What if my stuff gets mixed up with CSB's? Will I get a bunch of porn and cigarettes?
Click to expand...





I put the same shit in both your boxes... no porn and cigs for csb for this mailing


----------



## engineergurl

okay i am spending way too much money


----------



## maryannette

I saw a report on tv today that said you should buy gift cards with a discount, then spend them to get the gifts.


----------



## engineergurl

hi


----------



## engineergurl

that is for people who don't have their Christmas shopping nearly done


----------



## engineergurl

i can't shop


----------



## envirotex

So far I've done a lot of shopping but no actual purchasing.


----------



## envirotex

Need to get on that.


----------



## envirotex

Pronto.


----------



## engineergurl

i'm bored


----------



## engineergurl

I should go to bed cause my dad is gonna visit me tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

shots are bad


----------



## knight1fox3

Time for a 40 then!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Keg!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I've had enough


----------



## blybrook PE

Never enough. Growlers for all!


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Never enough. Growlers for all!


FTW!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is hammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Learning about pressure distribution


----------



## NJmike PE

Go study


----------



## NJmike PE

Water hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Hardy cross


----------



## NJmike PE

Darcey weissbach


----------



## engineergurl

Rise and shine?


----------



## engineergurl

No. Back to bed.


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell is a boussinesq stress? That's not water!


----------



## NJmike PE

Water hammer and a thrust block, right? Same principles as a foundation


----------



## matt267 PE

Too many lines on this graph


----------



## matt267 PE

FTS, I'm going home. Wait, I'm already home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

Vodka... And oj


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a good idea. Some people drink oj for breakfast.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Game


----------



## matt267 PE

You


----------



## matt267 PE

Must


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Often


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost


----------



## matt267 PE

Time


----------



## matt267 PE

For


----------



## matt267 PE

Swim


----------



## matt267 PE

Lessons


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the chipmunks, save the world.


----------



## NJmike PE

Alvin, Simon and Theodore can all kiss my arse


----------



## NJmike PE

Simply having a....


----------



## csb

I should still be sleeping post.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Save the chipmunks, save the world.


I told you last night they don't live in trees


----------



## engineergurl

My dad just left D.C.


----------



## frazil

Namaste


----------



## frazil

I could really go for some pizza


----------



## engineergurl

There are two left turns off the highway to my house... which one will he miss?


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the chipmunks, save the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you last night they don't live in trees
Click to expand...

They do by me.


----------



## envirotex

frazil said:


> I could really go for some pizza


Cold pizza and black coffee. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the chipmunks, save the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you last night they don't live in trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do by me.
Click to expand...

Pics or it didn't happen. Chipmunks live under ground. Besides their life span is like 4 months long so they are gonna die anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE

The perfect meal. Oh, and Apple frittets


----------



## engineergurl

My dad doesn't like my one dog


----------



## engineergurl

He loves the other one


----------



## engineergurl

But ana got mad at him once and cornered him and just stood there barking at him


----------



## engineergurl

He had a shovel and she thought he was gonna hit me or something


----------



## engineergurl

He should be here by now


----------



## NJmike PE

Good dog


----------



## knight1fox3

NFL &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; College


----------



## knight1fox3

My impression of NJ coming home from work to spam....


----------



## NJmike PE

Very close my friend. Very close


----------



## NJmike PE

Missing the beer and vodka


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://www.artsyfartsymama.com/2011/10/bacon-wrapped-chicken.html?m=1


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bacon!


----------



## NJmike PE

watching planes Fire &amp; Rescue with the boy again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Big Bird and Friends beckons


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trying to preserve what sanity I have left


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

By spamming...not my best idea


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well, spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Past lunchtime, but here's some spam anyway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bum bum bum spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Throwing that out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just cuz


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

If NJmike post's in SB.com, does anyone hear it?


----------



## NJmike PE

no


----------



## NJmike PE

If NJmike post's in SB.com, does anyone hear it?


----------



## NJmike PE

no


----------



## NJmike PE

If NJmike post's in SB.com, does anyone hear it?


----------



## NJmike PE

no


----------



## NJmike PE

If NJmike post's in SB.com, does anyone hear it?


----------



## NJmike PE

no


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. bye bye


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties.


----------



## knight1fox3

Term project research is not my ideal way to spend a Saturday....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Another spam post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before kiddie movie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Avoiding watching class lectures


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Procrastinators unite!...tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> If NJmike post's in SB.com, does anyone hear it?


Yes


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Procrastinators unite!...tomorrow


Nope. Football tomorrow. Must finish today.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Procrastinators unite!...tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Football tomorrow. Must finish today.
Click to expand...

it can wait until monday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6893


----------



## NJmike PE

cause baby it's cold outside


----------



## NJmike PE

kid has a log in his diaper


----------



## NJmike PE

it smells like shit


----------



## NJmike PE

haha


----------



## NJmike PE

lincoln log


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Kids! Great for grossing you out.


----------



## knight1fox3

Posting again because this is how we all spam EB at the end of the work day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey! He's not anatomically correct....unless your saying something here.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

engineergurl

724

ramnares

690

matt267

616

NJmike PE

590

StillNotA PE

361

power-engineer

255

csb

248

Sapper

235

knight1fox3

212

blybrook PE

177

Dexman PE PMP

163

frazil

150

Road Guy

106

envirotex

105

akwooly

49

Dleg

43

MetsFan

36

Ship Wreck PE

19

sChris

16

Dark Knight

9

Lumber Jim

7

maryannette

6

Supe

6

cement

3

roadwreck

2

Ken 2.0

1

EB NCEES REP

1

Nice work EG! EB NCEES REP, thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 2.0 and EB NCEES REP in a tie for mediocrity when it comes to spamming!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On another note I've actually passed Mike in the spam count


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So anyone going to put out instructions on how to post gifs?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get some variety in my spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sesame Street movie and spam


----------



## csb

Pat


----------



## csb

Pat


----------



## csb

Pat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The bird is the word


----------



## csb

Copy paste, dude


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's the word?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The bird is the word


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This just in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The bird is the word


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the birds too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Birds and chipmunks right?


----------



## csb

Pat


----------



## matt267 PE

Right.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

And the cheerleaders.


----------



## matt267 PE

We should save them too.


----------



## matt267 PE

And the bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do cheerleaders like bacon?


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> So anyone going to put out instructions on how to post gifs?


Dex already told you. As did CSB. Do we have to get the ban hammer out?

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24306&amp;page=87#entry7236881


----------



## Road Guy

Does cbs sports fuck up the score box in widescreen on just my tv's or everyone else's?

As usually my TV is a POS Samsung!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh sorry about that, didn't see that post answering my gif question


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Does spam need Pam to not stick in the pan?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess the ban hammer gets put away till another day


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pam spammed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta say my Samsung Smart TV was a pretty good buy...will keep an eye out for that issue


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pam...nah just use butter


----------



## Road Guy

Check cbs if you have time.. I think it's the channel and not the tv actually


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Butter makes everything taste better


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Does butter make it better


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Read my mind


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Of course it does, don't even need to ask!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My kid is dressed as elsa again today...guess I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chili...it's what's for dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My friend's daughter is the same. She's at that age where she'll grow out of it quickly anyway


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The weather man said it would be chilly...so get you some chili.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Jerk chicken for dinner here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No nice chickens in NYC...bam dum tiss


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's crazy! She wanted to wear the elsa crown to school friday. The plastic ugly crown with a pic of elsa on it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Got a recipe for that...jerk wings are my fave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ehh let her enjoy it while she can...can't get away with that stuff when you get older


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can there actually be chickens in NYC?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where do you get your jerk seasoning? I just buy out from a Jamaican restaurant near my house


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I mean my uncle got in legal trouble for putting up a chicken coop in his back yard...in a little city in Louisiana.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Someone probably has one as a pet or something


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Pat





csb said:


> Pat





csb said:


> Pat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The way things are they probably claim it's a stress therapy chicken


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No Jamaican restaurants here..that's why I was asking for a recipe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope to be down in Louisiana next year for a bearing failure course


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh thought you were saying you had a recipe...whoops...I'll have to get in touch with my roommate from college senior year...his dad owns a Jamaican restaurant too...if I get the recipe you'll have it


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone going to put out instructions on how to post gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> Dex already told you.  As did CSB.  Do we have to get the ban hammer out?
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24306&amp;page=87#entry7236881
Click to expand...

I second this motion


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Depends on where you go there...may have a good time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Buffalo Wild Wings jerk chicken isn't anyway nearly as good as the real thing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone going to put out instructions on how to post gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> Dex already told you. As did CSB. Do we have to get the ban hammer out?
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24306&amp;page=87#entry7236881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second this motion
Click to expand...

Thanks for looking out for me Mike


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you think I was gonna let you call me out on having more spam posts than me?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Some pal...


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad the count


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just means you have to grab a six pack and get to work on the computer


----------



## NJmike PE

Pal, as in personal ass licker? That's f-ed up. Now I say ban him


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I would love some authentic jerk chicken.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> What did you think I was gonna let you call me out on having more spam posts than me?


Small victories while they last


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah. You need 16k more before we can genuinely talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad the count


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Pal, as in personal ass licker? That's f-ed up. Now I say ban him


Is that from urban dictionary?


----------



## NJmike PE

100 more to half way


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's go slackers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Working on passing Mike's total post count


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting that jerk chicken


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Would love to go to Jamaica for some...anyone wanna bring me?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Now I'm thinking of that chicken from Family Guy that Peter is always fighting with


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Get your count up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I could totally do a Jamaican vacation right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Montego Bay anyone?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bam....spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anywhere but here!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Now that beach boys song is in my head!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My goal for this weekend is to move just enough so no one thinks I'm dead.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Another


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Or


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Five


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Is


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I love tea


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

To bad


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wait that's

Too bad


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I don't have


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Any liquor


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> My goal for this weekend is to move just enough so no one thinks I'm dead.


That's something we should all aspire to


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't watch Game of Thrones cuz it looks like I'm watching porn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit HBO


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have Riesling chilling in the fridge


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh almost at 3k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Waiting on mini-Ram to wake up for dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

500 away from 3k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should knock that off easily in this thread


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Phone spamming takes forever


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn these itty bitty screen keyboards


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watching The Dark Knight on TV


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TNT if anyone's interested


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Actually that was also to pad my count


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh Joker you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I heard he wears make-up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah make-up, you know, war paint


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You have any idea who you're stealing from?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He's out right...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where did you learn to count?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I kill the bus driver...bus driver? What bus driver?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Criminals in this town used to believe in things...sounds like Congress


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A bit more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just a little bit more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=mapS


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maps


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maps


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Treasure maps


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maps of spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ugh


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maps made of spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep, x marks the spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Treasure chests of spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

G marks the spot?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ummmm...got to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haaa see what I did there


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol...something like that :x


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to put the beer down


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Smooth like velcro


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

A


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No beer...I wish


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to generic spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm finally allowed to have "food"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Carib here...Trinidad beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

A couple more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trinidad the island...not Colorado


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

El presidente light


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stay and spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not too bad


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And Tobago


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Found a new beer garden I need to hit up


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For a little bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's the one...with Tobago


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My queue just got longer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want to go to Ladera St Lucia.....dream vaca


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Been wanting to go for years now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife wants to do Europe...visit family in Germany


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trinidad has to wait for at least 2 years


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like a blast


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beach


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Your family or hers!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hers...she's German...my family is in Trinidad


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Traveling with kids...not always fun


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I think I'd go home often...Trinidad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah not sure how mini-Ram is going to handle a long plane ride


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Germany, I have a friend who wants to be a citizen there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I've been there quite a few times recently...sick of it really...grew up there


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No kidding. Bring an iPad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Germany has free college tuition...I'd want to move there too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Has to be better than growing up in Louisiana


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well to be fair he was only 14 months or so when he went on the plane ride to Ohio


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But their education system is different


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not everyone gets to go to college


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was alright...no idea what it's like growing up in LA


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

They really do direct kids to get an education in their strong areas...not like US


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mentor at old job was from Louisiana...refused to go back anytime the company tried to send him that way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like a smart way of doing it really...pursue things that are your strong point


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Probably not as creative as the US but...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Louisiana is just a little different...no counties, all parishes, hot all year but beaches really are horrid.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey thought you were leaving?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hot all year AND horrid beaches...that's a terrible combo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not a whole lot to do there...and best thing is food. Food makes people fat and unhealthy and miserable.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trinidad's super hot but pretty good beaches


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My queue moved back up to 40 mins


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lots of good food too...spicy of course


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Trinidad's super hot but pretty good beaches


Exactly!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Always spicy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah I don't really like the hot weather...ironically


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I love spicy...can't wait until my stomach heals enough to have spicy food.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah took my wife a while to get used to my cuisine


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I like how you think SNAPE


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I don't mind it too much...and hate the wet winters.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> I love spicy...can't wait until my stomach heals enough to have spicy food.


Hope it heals very fast in that case


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We use a lot of spice and heat in our food.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

By Christmas I won't have any more food restrictions.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spicy food for the win


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yeah!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yes yes yes!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Christmas...good timing


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Does cbs sports fuck up the score box in widescreen on just my tv's or everyone else's?
> 
> As usually my TV is a POS Samsung!





ramnares said:


> Gotta say my Samsung Smart TV was a pretty good buy...will keep an eye out for that issue


LOL... oking:

Neither of my _calibrated_ Samsung flat screens do that on CBS. Sounds like operator error.... 



StillNotA PE said:


> Would love to go to Jamaica for some...anyone wanna bring me?


Actual wings in Jamaica are actually pretty terrible. They're doing it wrong.



StillNotA PE said:


> Traveling with kids...not always fun


Depends how you go about it. Traveling w/ kids to Australia = awesome time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Operator error...lolz


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spicy...is good.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I don't doubt the actual wings in Jamaica are bad...wings aren't really a Caribbean specialty


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not wings...just jerk chicken


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Buffalo Wild Wings Mango habanero are good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haven't tried the spicier ones from there yet


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beef...it's what's for dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> Not wings...just jerk chicken


This


----------



## knight1fox3

StillNotA PE said:


> Not wings...just jerk chicken


Even that is bad. It has become "Americanized" so it tastes good in the US. Similar to "Chinese" food.


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings Mango habanero are good


+1


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I've tried the mango habanero...good but can only eat one or I'd break out in hives. I'm allergic to mangoes, just not severe. May not even have real mango, but I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Half chicken and fried rice...that sounds soo Chinese


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That's why I want to go to Jamaica for real jerk chicken.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Went to DC and had it there...didn't realize the order was 'minimum' of...got like 20 wings by accident since it was a slow night


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I like Indian cuisine....but I'm sure the one restaurant is Americanized.


----------



## knight1fox3

StillNotA PE said:


> That's why I want to go to Jamaica for real jerk chicken.


You'll be severely disappointed...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Allergic to mangoes? No mango salsa


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Chicken vindaloo for the win


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Went to DC and had it there...didn't realize the order was 'minimum' of...got like 20 wings by accident since it was a slow night


Lol, my spouse ordered 20 lbs of boudin...didn't realize that's a lot!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Go to Trinidad instead...try curry goat, or curry lamb with dhalpuri


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Allergic to mangoes? No mango salsa


A bite or two ok...any more and no. I just break out in hives..no anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

20lbs?! Holy smokes


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Go to Trinidad instead...try curry goat, or curry lamb with dhalpuri


Sounds good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hives are miserable enough


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yeah! And wondered why delivery was free! Too funny!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

￼


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoops


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Worked with a guy from Jamaica...he told me they call avacados pears back home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wondered what the guy filling the order was thinking...besides holy crap, 20lbs


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I can see the resemblances, just taste different.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Zaboca in Trinidad


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Was probably thinking it was for a party.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

True ^


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I love avacado


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is such a good movie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Avaocado, onions, habaneros mixed together with some lemon juice


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Food


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost dinner time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> This is such a good movie


What movie?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't try it till Christmas...don't want to be responsible for setting back your recovery


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The Dark Knight....on TV right now


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Food....yay!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was fun SNAPE, let me get some dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dinner time whoo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dinner dinner dinner


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol...believe me, I wont. Christmas is going to be good this year.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

G'night


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok see us later


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

See u*


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Night


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Loner


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Im


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bored


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spamming


----------



## knight1fox3

Dark Knight FTMFW!


----------



## knight1fox3

Apple pie shots!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmmmm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Apple pie shots


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Na na na na na


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not jammin


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Guess the ban hammer gets put away till another day


Nope. The ban hammer is never put away!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bout to be out


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Night


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the ban hammer gets put away till another day
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The ban hammer is never put away!
Click to expand...

Ban the fuck out of him


----------



## matt267 PE

He's close


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah right


----------



## matt267 PE

Who am I


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm just a lonely spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Do the ban supporting members?


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, that could be an interesting experiment.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hearing voices.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

They actually have good ideas


----------



## matt267 PE

Something about bacon and hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

There are snipers around.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Who am I


Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

I can smell them


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Charlie in the tree

Sniper!

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Bastard


----------



## matt267 PE

You got mad skills


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox has taught you will


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll get it next time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bahaha well done sir


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well done indeed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Assassin's Creed III and IV waiting for me...don't know why I bothered getting them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

With an 18 month old around I'll never have enough time


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the ban hammer gets put away till another day
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The ban hammer is never put away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban the fuck out of him
Click to expand...

LOL...Mike's been drinkin'


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I should say ANY time


----------



## knight1fox3

Always time for gamin'. It's pretty much the only thing I actually MAKE time for concerning hobbies.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the ban hammer gets put away till another day
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The ban hammer is never put away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban the fuck out of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...Mike's been drinkin'
Click to expand...

Guessing it's not kool aid we're talking about


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Always time for gamin'. It's pretty much the only thing I actually MAKE time for concerning hobbies.


Usually comes down to make sure I have school work done, mini-Ram is asleep with mom, and then sneak out to the gaming room


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope I'm just fucking grumpy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Couldn't find any beers?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

S


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

P


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

M


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Nope I'm just fucking grumpy


What else is new.


----------



## NJmike PE

Been getting yelled at all day. Done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam mike. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam can fix anything.


----------



## matt267 PE

The mil is in town?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or kicking the MIL out


----------



## matt267 PE

Well the weekend is almost done. Back top work on Monday?


----------



## engineergurl

Beers, fried chicken, cherry turnovers and college football with my dad. Priceless.


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad your dad made it!


----------



## P-E

Thanksgiving early


----------



## matt267 PE

And I love that you're a daddy's girl.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fyi, the fe exam that I took last year had biology on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

It was more water related them animal related though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are there any snipes around?


----------



## P-E

Guiness and bacon baked beans


----------



## matt267 PE

Show yourselves


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam To the bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

End at the top


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam To the bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

End on top


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to the bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

End on top


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to the bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

End on top


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is the simple things to waste time on.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn phone


----------



## matt267 PE

Is the simple things to waste time on.


----------



## matt267 PE

You have much to learn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Clearly...like the right tools for sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam comes naturally


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it bed time


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

When the buying stops, so does the killing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

When the buying stops, so does the killing.


----------



## matt267 PE

When the buying stops, so does the killing.


----------



## matt267 PE

When the buying stops, so does the killing.


----------



## matt267 PE

When the buying stops, so does the killing.


----------



## matt267 PE

When the buying stops, so does the killing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How many years until my kid lets me sleep in...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Weekend flew by like all seem to do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Tired...long day


----------



## matt267 PE

Never. My daughter is 7 and is an early riser.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Never. My daughter is 7 and is an early riser.


That's what I feared.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got up at 6:30 this morning which is sleeping in for him


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah. I'm up early anyway. So it's ok for now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 3k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7 would be nice...can't sleep past 7:30 anyway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then again 6:30 is 2 hours more than I get during the week so I shouldn't complain


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tis the way it goes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok time to get out of here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back for some spamming tomorrow maybe


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe during a study break


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

G'night


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate studying


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## blybrook PE

And another. Looks like a productive day of spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

More than half way done


----------



## akwooly

Half way w00t!


----------



## knight1fox3

Any of you guys have the Android app "untapped"? Cool beer tracking app.


----------



## engineergurl

Night night


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee is made.


----------



## matt267 PE

Heat is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to get to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too many cobwebs in the brain right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is not the answer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is a symptom


----------



## matt267 PE

Of what?


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't know


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm an EIT, not an MD


----------



## matt267 PE

Alphabet soup at the end of your name is the game.


----------



## matt267 PE

PE, LEED AP, PMP, PLS, PHD

That's someone who loves talking tests.


----------



## matt267 PE

Doesn'tmake them smart though


----------



## matt267 PE

Ok I'm a wake now.

Mike, hope you're having a better day.

Now stop your crying and get some SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ban him. He needs to study


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Listening to lectures and spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate this Prof, he's pretty incompetent


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Could say that about the majority it seems


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Early morning studying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should be done in 3 weeks though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta hang in there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unless Oct was a fail...in which case I get to gear up again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let's hope that's not the case


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Coffee, spam, and Linear Programming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here we go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finish up some spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this out of my system


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Distractions out of the way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Though I'll probably be back on the break


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just cuz


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here have some more with that bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just a bit more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can you handle this?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lotta spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just throwing it out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost done now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Studying this morning? This is...


----------



## NJmike PE

Football. All. Day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

When Mike calls for me to get banned and I'm not...


----------



## NJmike PE

Easy there n00b. Just enjoy your stay and don't forget to tip the help.


----------



## NJmike PE

http://youtu.be/jejjBSX8NcY

So who wants eggnog?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll take some.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll get the rum.


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is there never any rum?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Football. All. Day.


This.



NJmike PE said:


> Easy there n00b. Just enjoy your stay and don't forget to tip the help.


LOL...+1


----------



## knight1fox3

2-3 inches of snow on the ground this morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Study break spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost lunch time spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Holy shit it's almost lunch time already...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This day is going by far too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well better get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin spam


----------



## P-E

Ate too much bacon beer baked beans last night

Mrs: what smells?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 2-3 inches of snow on the ground this morning


That's a lot of blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Class quiz today...that's just cruel


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

De-stressing spam time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Better than a stress ball


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or something like that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok that's enough


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn weekend going by so fast


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid quiz


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid class project


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And it doesn't post right


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Would like to do this to my Prof right about now...


----------



## knight1fox3

^LOL


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football. All. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...



With a mix of Nascar and over the top Christmas shopping in there


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football. All. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With a mix of Nascar and over the top Christmas shopping in there
Click to expand...



and painting some finger nails and dying some hair and laundry and stuff like that


----------



## engineergurl

the new halo game is not a new game and is only for the Xbox One thing... He doesn't want that system... what about the PS4?


----------



## engineergurl

so far the list is this


----------



## engineergurl

NFL travel mug (Bears)


----------



## engineergurl

NFL car mats


----------



## engineergurl

Massage Pillow thing


----------



## engineergurl

cheesy nfl train set (iffy about this)


----------



## engineergurl

Cubs Fiber optic Garden Flag


----------



## engineergurl

Smartphone charging station


----------



## engineergurl

Tales from the sideline book (bears)


----------



## engineergurl

travel organizer bag


----------



## engineergurl

NFL Pen and key chain light


----------



## engineergurl

NFL duffle bag


----------



## engineergurl

Autographed/personalized walking dead photo (probably will frame this)


----------



## engineergurl

a 20 inch "leg lamp)


----------



## engineergurl

lotto tickets


----------



## engineergurl

some Chicago food ordered online


----------



## engineergurl

starbucks gift card of $?? amount


----------



## engineergurl

stocking stuffer stuff like razors, shave gel, chocolate covered cherries, car air freshener, manly lotion, nose hair trimmer (ha ha ha), socks, ummm??? what else


----------



## engineergurl

a new watch band for the stupid gps watch that I got him last year that the band broke like 4 months ago


----------



## engineergurl

after 10 years I have learned to never, ever ever buy him a hat unless it's a winter hat and I bought him one of those last year and he lost it so I may get him another one. He can't wear it most of the time but can on some his mornings


----------



## engineergurl

I need to come up with a board game that is good for two people... last year I got him Fact or Crap but we only played it once because it's stupid and not fun with two players


----------



## engineergurl

I had gotten him the headphone things but gave that to him this week so that is no longer a Christmas present


----------



## engineergurl

how stupid is a "coupon book"?


----------



## engineergurl

okay... games--- Jenga, Clue, Monopoly and Connect 4 and a new deck of cards


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football. All. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With a mix of Nascar and over the top Christmas shopping in there
Click to expand...

Xmas shopping is forbidden before Thanksgiving. Take a shot.



engineergurl said:


> the new halo game is not a new game and is only for the Xbox One thing... He doesn't want that system... what about the PS4?


Gaming PC/Laptop &gt; PS4 &gt; Xbox



engineergurl said:


> NFL travel mug (Bears)


Fail....



engineergurl said:


> Cubs Fiber optic Garden Flag


Facepalm ---&gt; worst team in baseball currently


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> how stupid is a "coupon book"?


I despise them.


----------



## engineergurl

games promote family time. our internet sucks so it's a good thing to have games around... and rummy and cribbage get old and he won't play poker with me because "I don't play right"


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> okay... games--- Jenga, Clue, Monopoly and Connect 4 and a new deck of cards


Drinking Jenga FTW!! Write something on each block. Awesome drinking game.


----------



## engineergurl

Other than the hubby and a few "bonus friends", I've been done with my Christmas shopping for a bit now... and I have to support his bears/cubs habit, he has stayed true to them for 37 years


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how stupid is a "coupon book"?
> 
> 
> 
> I despise them.
Click to expand...



what about an "adult coupon book"?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay... games--- Jenga, Clue, Monopoly and Connect 4 and a new deck of cards
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking Jenga FTW!!  Write something on each block.  Awesome drinking game.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay... games--- Jenga, Clue, Monopoly and Connect 4 and a new deck of cards
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking Jenga Sucks!!! Write something on each block. Awesome drinking game.
Click to expand...



lol, always good to have a good drinking game.... I just think he's getting sick of me kicking his ass at trivial pursuit


----------



## knight1fox3

That's noble. But futile. 

Next time you talk to him, tell him KFox says, "How about dem Packers?" LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how stupid is a "coupon book"?
> 
> 
> 
> I despise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about an "adult coupon book"?
Click to expand...

Better


----------



## engineergurl

I swear he must have slept through the 90's because he has never beat me yet


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> That's noble. But futile.
> 
> Next time you talk to him, tell him KFox says, "How about dem Packers?" LOL




probably won't be till tuesday but I'll tell him.... are you sure cause he's already iffy about you because of previous sports comments you have asked me to relay


----------



## engineergurl

I told him I was getting the cats a new automatic cleaning litter box since PJ attacked the one we had and bent the metal rake and it won't flip the poop in the bin anymore


----------



## engineergurl

my dad told me he was proud of me yesterday


----------



## engineergurl

he said "you haven't had a cigarette since I got here" and I said, I haven't had one in a while Dad


----------



## engineergurl

no scrabble in this house


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sort of running out of ideas


----------



## engineergurl

BIKE ACCESSORIES!!! where is CSB when I need her... he just got a new bike (I think this is his 4th now, so it better be his last one because that's all that is going to fit on the rack)


----------



## engineergurl

he said it already came with good gears and the electronic crap and stuff though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't get Monopoly unless you want to be divorced


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Drinking jenga or adult jenga


----------



## engineergurl

what about a headlight and tail light? he can't have them on all of the bikes, can he?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Don't get Monopoly unless you want to be divorced




you know what, I think you're right, I think we used to have it but I donated it after a mega brutal game


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.amazon.com/Multi-Function-Bike-Patch-Levers/dp/B0085CE1B4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1416173441&amp;sr=8-7&amp;keywords=bike+accessories&amp;pebp=1416173572408


----------



## engineergurl

that is a good idea, right?


----------



## engineergurl

okay bike stuff, headlight/tail lights, a bag that attaches to the back and a tool kit


----------



## engineergurl

this sounds like a lot of stuff but most of it is $10 or less


----------



## engineergurl

ummm lets see


----------



## engineergurl

by the way


----------



## engineergurl

did I mention we want Ryan Newman to win the championship?


----------



## engineergurl

unfortunately he is last out of the 4


----------



## engineergurl

but if he wins it will show how messed up the scoring system is


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I will buy a new car and give him his back


----------



## engineergurl

or I could fix the brakes on mine for him


----------



## engineergurl

or fix the brakes on his for me


----------



## engineergurl

I'm disappointed because my dad told me that the chair we are buying "him" is really not what he wanted but he knew my mom wants it so he's just going along with things


----------



## engineergurl

I should get him something cool for just him


----------



## engineergurl

If you guys are looking for stocking stuffers for your wives/gf's/female significant others Walgreens has a TON crap on sale this week in their makeup and beauty department... I got eyeliner for $0.49


----------



## engineergurl

I am entirely too cheap for Christmas


----------



## engineergurl

but I LOVE giving awesome gifts!


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha ha kyle bush broke his car!!!


----------



## engineergurl

it is difficult to give gifts to someone who doesn't value them though


----------



## engineergurl

or I should say value them as much as you thought they should


----------



## engineergurl

he wants to get into woodworking


----------



## engineergurl

I just have issues buying tools for him


----------



## engineergurl

he always borrows mine and leaves them around


----------



## engineergurl

he left the dremmel tool I bought him in Iraq somewhere


----------



## engineergurl

plus he doesn't need his own cause he borrows mine


----------



## engineergurl

although I could use a new tool box


----------



## engineergurl

but we don't have a garage here and I don't really want it until we get back to Alabama


----------



## engineergurl

how SWEET would it be to have everything consolidated in one tower?


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> because that's all that is going to fit on the rack)


heh heh.


----------



## engineergurl

I have 12 tool boxes stored everywhere


----------



## knight1fox3

auto litter boxes are generally fail...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> because that's all that is going to fit on the rack)
> 
> 
> 
> heh heh.
Click to expand...



that's even funnier to me than it is to you


----------



## knight1fox3

Xmas shopping generally irritates me...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> auto litter boxes are generally fail...




ours lasted a long time but the cat bent the metal...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Xmas shopping generally irritates me...




than you don't do it right


----------



## knight1fox3

They never clean to my standards. But I'm a clean freak...


----------



## engineergurl

my fingernails are mighty mango


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas shopping generally irritates me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than you don't do it right
Click to expand...

Oh I do it right...but it's generally irritating


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to make more apple pie shots


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> They never clean to my standards. But I'm a clean freak...




of course not. but once a week to dump it and clean it good with the hose is much easier if you're dumping more clean litter, and i empty the bin every day so it never smells but scooping every day sucks


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Need to make more apple pie shots




no shots for me today, I gotta work tomorrow and have a pretty rotten day ahead of me so I don't want to be REALLY hungover


----------



## engineergurl

I am basically gonna put it out there and tell them things they don't want to hear


----------



## engineergurl

I have to pee and I need another drink


----------



## engineergurl

you should make me one while I'm in the bathroom


----------



## knight1fox3

No need to dump if cleaned each week and use scent neutralizer. Saves quite a bit on litter costs. I do the refillable containers.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to make more apple pie shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no shots for me today, I gotta work tomorrow and have a pretty rotten day ahead of me so I don't want to be REALLY hungover
Click to expand...

You love work! :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl

I think my mom has accepted that there are no kids here


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to make more apple pie shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no shots for me today, I gotta work tomorrow and have a pretty rotten day ahead of me so I don't want to be REALLY hungover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You love work! :thumbs:
Click to expand...



I enjoy the fact that I get a deposit into my checking account once a month


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> No need to dump if cleaned each week and use scent neutralizer. Saves quite a bit on litter costs. I do the refillable containers.




until these two we always had indoor/outdoor cats and the litter box was cleaned by a dog if it was needed... I'm not a cat person and I only deal with it because I don't want mice


----------



## engineergurl

she sent presents for Ana, Rex, PJ and Rizzo and told me she sent presents to Aliva and Natalie


----------



## engineergurl

and she asked if Hunter and Connor were still into baseball


----------



## engineergurl

which is a hilarious question


----------



## engineergurl

I got Aliva and Natalie American girl stuff but the bobo brand


----------



## engineergurl

and books


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Need to make more apple pie shots


Yes please


----------



## engineergurl

I don't usually buy anything for Hunter and Connor but now I probably have to


----------



## engineergurl

although their mom has visited my mom and dad and my sister more often than I have in the last 6 months so maybe I don't have to


----------



## engineergurl

7 kids is a lot to buy for when you don't have kids


----------



## engineergurl

but I couldn't do educational gifts for the girls and only that


----------



## engineergurl

then I wouldn't be the cool one


----------



## engineergurl

the girls sent me the cutest video for my birthday where they sang me happy birthday


----------



## engineergurl

I miss those kiddles


----------



## engineergurl

it's like having grandkids when I'm in my 30's


----------



## engineergurl

I spoil them rotten and then send them home to their mom high on sugar


----------



## engineergurl

I used to do that with my niece but then we all moved to different places again


----------



## engineergurl

she still remembers though


----------



## engineergurl

she'll say, "remember when we were "gardening" and I sprayed you with the hose and you threw mud at me? Mom still doesn't know you had to do laundry before I went home"


----------



## engineergurl

can't believe she's 12 now... she just got her first pair of pointe shoes


----------



## engineergurl

I feel like I'm talking to myself


----------



## engineergurl

but since that happens I'm okay with it


----------



## engineergurl

maybe my husband will buy me a horse?


----------



## NJmike PE

What was that?


----------



## engineergurl

no that has to wait until we are settled


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> What was that?




what was I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I could get him some jimmie johnson gear


----------



## NJmike PE

You know how when you make a copy of a copy, it's not as sharp as... well... the original.


----------



## engineergurl

I think the dogs need to go out


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> You know how when you make a copy of a copy, it's not as sharp as... well... the original.






so?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Steve, did ya bring me any pizza Steve?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you bring me a monkey?


----------



## NJmike PE

We're gonna eat a dolphin!


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> We're gonna eat a dolphin!


Hey! Lenny. You're not gonna eat a dolphin pal, you're gonna pet one.


----------



## engineergurl

you are confusing me


----------



## engineergurl

but I have a goal to post quality spamming


----------



## engineergurl

and to prove to the noobs that you can spam quality and stay in the lead of this thing


----------



## engineergurl

lead, BAH HA HA


----------



## engineergurl

Jeff


----------



## engineergurl

Gordon


----------



## NJmike PE

She touched my pepe, Steve!


----------



## engineergurl

is


----------



## engineergurl

hey you need ideas for Christmas presents for your wives?


----------



## engineergurl

put a "pamper-your-self basket" together


----------



## NJmike PE

Nookie Original Nookie Only!


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> but I have a goal to post quality spamming





engineergurl said:


> and to prove to the noobs that you can spam quality and stay in the lead of this thing


Well done EG.


----------



## engineergurl

Emory boards- $.99

nail polish- $1 to $5 depending on brand

neutrogena norwegian formula hand cream- no clue how much it costs cause I bought a 2 oz thing four years ago and am still using it

hair ties- a dollar and the dollar tree

bubble bath- $2 or $3

bath poof- $1

epsom salts in a cute jar (yeah that would take a little bit of effort but it's cheaper than buying fancy bath salts and the same thing)


----------



## engineergurl

eos lip balm


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I have a goal to post quality spamming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and to prove to the noobs that you can spam quality and stay in the lead of this thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done EG.
Click to expand...

always


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm liking this idea. Thanks


----------



## engineergurl

89 laps to go and newman is still 4th dammit


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I'm liking this idea. Thanks




oh we can put some awesome cheap gifts together


----------



## NJmike PE

Thyme to go make dinner


----------



## engineergurl

you just have to remember the rule


----------



## engineergurl

you can only buy her stuff for the house, if she buys you stuff for the house


----------



## engineergurl

go make dinner


----------



## engineergurl

I will come up with another present idea for you


----------



## engineergurl

ooo...


----------



## engineergurl

a romance bundle....


----------



## engineergurl

but you would have to brave it and buy some stuff men don't like to buy


----------



## engineergurl

Jar candle- (right now Walgreens has the big scent beads ones marked down to $9.99 but they are also buy one get one free, so you get two big ones for $10)

Massage Oil- Walgreens has it for about $8

Bottle of wine- $8 if you know how to pick it

wine glasses- $2 (you can get cheap ones at the dollar store)

Ky or astroglide- HA HA HA the price depends on the "size"

protection- (no clue how much this costs, but it's only if you need it)

then throw in something cute for her to wear or a sexy night gown or something (you can find them pretty decent price at target)

or if you are all kinky, then do your own thing


----------



## engineergurl

look that is two "gift boxes" for less than $50


----------



## engineergurl

of course for someone like me who loves cooking


----------



## engineergurl

and who has dogs who eat my kitchen things


----------



## engineergurl

dish towels

cooking tools (I no longer have any wooden spoons)

some cheap cutting boards (just to fill the box)

oven mitts (because both the thumbs are chewed off of mine)

Lakeside Collection Gourmet Kitchen Gift Sets or bread dipping sets- $5 to $7 *** can also be used for an Italian date night basket/box

and a REALLY nice frying pan

BAM! you just turned a frying pan into an awesome gift


----------



## engineergurl

Date night box #1

box of pasta- $1

jar of sauce- $2

bread mix-$2

garlic salt (or cloves or minced in oil)-$2

olive oil- (unfortunately this is usually $5 to $7)

wine-$8

Lakeside Collection Gourmet Kitchen Gift Sets or bread dipping sets- $5 to $7

music list- FREE


----------



## engineergurl

at home movie night- aka date night box #2

GO TO THE DOLLAR TREE

popcorn container

popcorn

movie candy

soda

(you will spend $7 to $10 total on this depending on what you pick)

bottle of wine- $8

kids movie-free on netflix

adults movie-free on netflix

open the wine after the kids go to bed.... break into the second bottle in the romance box when your really sure they are asleep


----------



## engineergurl

okay I just gave y'all like 5 gift ideas that are under $150 total


----------



## engineergurl

about, oh 8 years ago, I wanted to start a business called "Yankee Dixie Designer Baskets"


----------



## engineergurl

that business plan is filed away with several others


----------



## engineergurl

but I rock at putting together gift baskets


----------



## engineergurl

back then I was involved in a few charities and I put together gift baskets to raffle off at events


----------



## engineergurl

grill baskets, baby baskets, bath baskets, date night baskets, school baskets, kitchen baskets, pamper yourself baskets, romance baskets


----------



## engineergurl

I did it for the start of last semester to promote one of my programs at the school


----------



## engineergurl

college student baskets


----------



## engineergurl

that right there is $73


----------



## engineergurl

even the young men had some cool stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice!


----------



## engineergurl

This is my rescue dog Rex


----------



## matt267 PE

No one spams like EG.


----------



## matt267 PE

That is one cute dog.


----------



## matt267 PE

He kinda reminds me of my American eskimo.


----------



## engineergurl

we think he is chow/lab mix maybe but he has a pit body and also has husky traits


----------



## engineergurl

This is both of them last Christmas


----------



## engineergurl

they thought the ornaments were tennis balls


----------



## engineergurl

We need to bury this one quick but here is one of the cats photo bombing a selfie of my husband and I... ha ha ha

(there are other photos of me out on this site but not of the hubby so that's why we have to bury it)


----------



## engineergurl

but that is an awesome photo of us


----------



## engineergurl

now the dude that was arguing with me about the environmental stuff can put a face to the name easier


----------



## engineergurl

no one is here to help my hide it now


----------



## engineergurl

30 laps left


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is placing her paw on the keyboard


----------



## engineergurl

and she ripped the charger out


----------



## engineergurl

guess the dogs need something dang it


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying the past


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't let the creeps in


----------



## matt267 PE

Us enviros like to argue.


----------



## matt267 PE

Cut the guy some slack


----------



## matt267 PE

That's why most of us end up as regulators


----------



## matt267 PE

Although, I don't like to argue much.


----------



## engineergurl

lol, he doesn't realize I was over all the projects there


----------



## engineergurl

i think he's a civil guy


----------



## matt267 PE

I went to engineering school to design stuff


----------



## engineergurl

matt why don't I know you off eb?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know if I actually went to engineering school


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't been lucky enough?


----------



## engineergurl

I got an associates in civil engineering technology because I wanted to expand my capabilities


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt why don't I know you off eb?


I actually only exist on eb.com


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I haven't been lucky enough?




why not? lol


----------



## engineergurl

even those, I've known off eb


----------



## engineergurl

holy crap I found the apple fritter photo!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't facebook. And I don't have a LinkedIn account either.


----------



## engineergurl

okay so last photo, you know who this is?


----------



## matt267 PE

Add bacon to that fritter and it's good to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Give me a hint.


----------



## engineergurl

he is legend


----------



## engineergurl

and he is smiting me for posting his photo


----------



## matt267 PE

RG?


----------



## engineergurl

no I have one of me and him and Dex but I won't post that without permission


----------



## engineergurl

there is a Patriots t-shirt under that sweatshirt on him


----------



## matt267 PE

I wouldn't know. I've only seen a few photos of eb folks.


----------



## engineergurl

and a black lab waiting out in the car for him (really he brought her to meet me)


----------



## matt267 PE

VTE


----------



## engineergurl

that's vt


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> VTE




you got it before I gave it away


----------



## matt267 PE

I know Mat was a pats fan.


----------



## engineergurl

that was Dec 2012


----------



## engineergurl

we met for pizza when I was up north for Christmas


----------



## matt267 PE

I never interacted with him much though


----------



## engineergurl

some of us long time members have established close friendships


----------



## engineergurl

I miss him... we were pretty close


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> some of us long time members have established close friendships


Which I think is awesome!


----------



## engineergurl

now I don't want to cry


----------



## engineergurl

I've met a lot of members over the years


----------



## engineergurl

but I have an outgoing personality


----------



## matt267 PE

Some of you guys have been on here for a long time.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> but I have an outgoing personality


Bull shit.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## engineergurl

HA HA HA


----------



## engineergurl

it's ironic because it doesn't fit my lifestyle


----------



## engineergurl

6 laps to go and it's a caution


----------



## engineergurl

ryan newman is in 2nd for the 4 in the championship


----------



## engineergurl

kevin harvic first but he's the leader of the race


----------



## engineergurl

but we REALLY want newman to win


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm on the introverted side of the spectrum


----------



## matt267 PE

Horse racing?


----------



## engineergurl

most engineers are


----------



## engineergurl

no nascar


----------



## engineergurl

it's the final race


----------



## matt267 PE

Eb.com goes us keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> no nascar


I know.


----------



## engineergurl

I am like this off line too


----------



## matt267 PE

I've stalked long enough to know you like nascar


----------



## engineergurl

ahhhhh newman is close!!!


----------



## engineergurl

you have stalked me?


----------



## engineergurl

not sure how I feel about that buddy


----------



## engineergurl

better be careful cause the other members are protective of me and will ban you if you go all freaky on us, lol


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a room in my basement dedicated to you.


----------



## engineergurl

GASH DARNIT


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that weird?


----------



## engineergurl

newman didn't win


----------



## engineergurl

that depends on what you have in the room


----------



## matt267 PE

How much fuel dip those cars burn


----------



## engineergurl

no comment on that, eh?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> that depends on what you have in the room


Nevermind. I don't want to get banned.


----------



## engineergurl

depends on the race


----------



## engineergurl

but nascar is actually pretty environmentally conscience


----------



## matt267 PE

The ban hammer has been swinging


----------



## engineergurl

if I wasn't married, I would do Ryan Newman


----------



## matt267 PE

I never got into nascar.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> The ban hammer has been swinging




only on that rude dude


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> if I wasn't married, I would do Ryan Newman


tmi


----------



## engineergurl

you ever been to a race?


----------



## engineergurl

they are a blast


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah I missed what he posted.


----------



## engineergurl

aren't you supposed to be studying?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> you ever been to a race?


No, I never have.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Yeah I missed what he posted.




it initially started in here.... i missed what he posted in his own thread but I could tell he was a troll


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> aren't you supposed to be studying?


I put about 10 hours in this weekend. My brain hurts.


----------



## engineergurl

you should go to a race... they are fun... and the rules are different than other sports


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't studied yet


----------



## engineergurl

shhhhhh


----------



## matt267 PE

Aren't you supposed to be studying too?


----------



## engineergurl

I've been trying to finish up the nutritional coaching class.... well if you are stalking me you know why


----------



## matt267 PE

Im too lazy to be a stalker


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha kf and sap are in here now!!!


----------



## engineergurl

now you are just saying that, you can't contradict yourself


----------



## matt267 PE

Which fe exam are you planning on taking?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> now you are just saying that, you can't contradict yourself


Yes I can, I work for the state.


----------



## engineergurl

need another drink


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Which fe exam are you planning on taking?




I don't know yet, I haven't finalized my application fully


----------



## matt267 PE

They must be updating their scrapbooks.


----------



## matt267 PE

The environmental might have a section with biology on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

The "other discipline" fe that I took had biology


----------



## matt267 PE

Only a few questions though


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not feeling too good about April 2015.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much I don't know.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much to learn.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Hey Steve, did ya bring me any pizza Steve?


Multiplicity.



engineergurl said:


> holy crap I found the apple fritter photo!!!


Not Tony Horton approved.



engineergurl said:


> need another drink


I thought you said NO shots. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

NASCAR on Sunday???

Fail...


----------



## matt267 PE

Not enough time


----------



## engineergurl

Matt, you can fail a few times, other people did but if you do don't get discouranged


----------



## engineergurl

not being mean just saying it's a hard exam and it has a big gammit of stuff on it


----------



## engineergurl

so study and try hard and see where you are at


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'll probably go with environmental


----------



## engineergurl

just based on the break down


----------



## matt267 PE

In ri I only get 4 times to pass.


----------



## engineergurl

but I need to really focus on studying waste water


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> In ri I only get 4 times to pass.




but you haven't even taken it once


----------



## engineergurl

so stop stressing


----------



## knight1fox3

FE is a piece of cake.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I'm not sure of the family can tolerate me studying that long


----------



## engineergurl

besides, we made a pact


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> FE is a piece of cake.




you have an engineering degree, I don't, so shush


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> but I need to really focus on studying waste water


I might be able top help you there


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE is a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have an engineering degree, I don't, so shush
Click to expand...



now if I flunk I'll feel stupid


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I need to really focus on studying waste water
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able top help you there
Click to expand...



might hit you up on it... I have broad concepts there but my focus really wasn't in that when I took my "water classes"


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard the pe was easier than the fe


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE is a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have an engineering degree, I don't, so shush
Click to expand...

False. You have a tech degree and job experience. Shush rejected.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I heard the pe was easier than the fe


LOL! &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE

Let me dream fox.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FE is a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have an engineering degree, I don't, so shush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. You have a tech degree and job experience. Shush rejected.
Click to expand...



because subdivision planning and surveying III will really help me pass the environmental FE


----------



## matt267 PE

Groceries are here. I must be a good husband and help.


----------



## engineergurl

my course history is exactly that.... history


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Groceries are here. I must be a good husband and help.




he he he... make her cash in a coupon


----------



## engineergurl

my focus was on forest pathology... I know fungus and disease


----------



## engineergurl

anyway


----------



## engineergurl

i should stop and eat something


----------



## engineergurl

at least Tony is part owner of the team


----------



## engineergurl

he had a rough year


----------



## engineergurl

booooo


----------



## engineergurl

i smell something burning


----------



## engineergurl

ut oh


----------



## engineergurl

well I don't smell it if I walk out of this room


----------



## engineergurl

chicken parm you taste so good


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> i smell something burning


Um, should I call for help?


----------



## matt267 PE

We had hot weiners for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

They were ok


----------



## matt267 PE

Not the regular place we go to


----------



## matt267 PE

At least I didn't have cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking forward to snowboarding over thanksgiving


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has skied a few times


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope she gets into it


----------



## matt267 PE

It would be a great family activity


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope she grows up top always be a daddy's girl


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn swipe keyboard keeps putting top instead of to


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost bed time for daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Then for me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure if I'll make it for the walking dead


----------



## matt267 PE

I love that my daughter likes the science channel


----------



## engineergurl

I'm still a season behind on twd


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not a big fan of her liking cartoon network though


----------



## engineergurl

i disappeared for a bit


----------



## engineergurl

she's a kid, cartoons are fun


----------



## engineergurl

I'm in a bad mood now


----------



## engineergurl

need something to make me happy


----------



## knight1fox3

GoT &gt; TWD


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I'm still a season behind on twd


Its one of the few tv shows that I watch


----------



## engineergurl

what football is still on?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> need something to make me happy


Beer? Bacon?


----------



## engineergurl

i went to gamestop today but they laughed at me and pissed me off


----------



## knight1fox3

I thought you said NO shots for tomorrow???


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> i went to gamestop today but they laughed at me and pissed me off


Why did they laugh?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> need something to make me happy
> 
> 
> 
> Beer? Bacon?
Click to expand...



no beer and bacon would take a while to cook


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> I thought you said NO shots for tomorrow???




I did, I'm drinking vodka and diet dr pepper


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey bacon doesn't take long to cook at all


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> she's a kid, cartoons are fun


I don't like the violence. She'll spend the rest of the day fighting bad guys


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went to gamestop today but they laughed at me and pissed me off
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they laugh?
Click to expand...



because I asked if the new halo game was gonna be out for the xbox 360


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said NO shots for tomorrow???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I'm drinking vodka and diet dr pepper
Click to expand...

Ha ha


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went to gamestop today but they laughed at me and pissed me off
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they laugh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because I asked if the new halo game was gonna be out for the xbox 360
Click to expand...

Rude...


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's a kid, cartoons are fun
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the violence. She'll spend the rest of the day fighting bad guys
Click to expand...



I was not allowed to watch loony toons as a child because it was violent and it has messed with my adult life


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went to gamestop today but they laughed at me and pissed me off
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they laugh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because I asked if the new halo game was gonna be out for the xbox 360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rude...
Click to expand...



she said "it's not a new halo game, just a compilation of all the past halo games" then laughed


----------



## matt267 PE

Why would he laugh at that? (I don't play games so I'm missing something)


----------



## engineergurl

she shut up when I said, is that what the description meant, cause those were big words and I wasn't sure I understood


----------



## engineergurl

gaosh dang it


----------



## engineergurl

WHY does Ana do this to me


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's a kid, cartoons are fun
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the violence. She'll spend the rest of the day fighting bad guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not allowed to watch loony toons as a child because it was violent and it has messed with my adult life
Click to expand...

Yeah but you ended up in a cool place


----------



## engineergurl

I start to relax


----------



## engineergurl

and she just starts that high pitched whining


----------



## engineergurl

yes, I know I didn't run you and no I didn't play fetch and you are too hyper to be inside but must you WHINE


----------



## engineergurl

apparently I must go throw a ball for 5 min


----------



## matt267 PE

Dogs are good for that


----------



## knight1fox3

Cuz they can.


----------



## knight1fox3

Make my hand better,,,,


----------



## matt267 PE

The dog we adopted a few months ago is kinda lazy


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to convince my daughter it's time for her to get to bed.


----------



## engineergurl

I think SU won the bb game


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Make my hand better,,,,




my bil should be stateside tomorrow so I might get a response from him


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Time to convince my daughter it's time for her to get to bed.




it's 7:30


----------



## engineergurl

it's probably too late to start hair dye, huh?


----------



## engineergurl

maybe not


----------



## engineergurl

I need to change my pants if I'm going to do it


----------



## engineergurl

cover the grey or spam?


----------



## engineergurl

I can spam during the wait


----------



## engineergurl

okay make a drink


----------



## engineergurl

change my pants


----------



## engineergurl

hair dye


----------



## engineergurl

and I need to plan food before bed


----------



## engineergurl

but we'll get to that


----------



## engineergurl

what was the order of that again?


----------



## engineergurl

okay, got it!


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> okay so last photo, you know who this is?


RIP VTE


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dark Knight

Am pretty sure he would have been talking about the game tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

For sure. I don't know how he never banned me for blasting the Patriots


----------



## NJmike PE

I would mock them and how the Giants beat them in the Superbowl 2x


----------



## engineergurl

okay we need to set a timer


----------



## NJmike PE

For?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to convince my daughter it's time for her to get to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> it's 7:30
Click to expand...

And that's bed time


----------



## engineergurl

he would be talking football, timing my hair dye and chatting with me


----------



## engineergurl

8:21 is when I need to rinse the dye


----------



## engineergurl

hopeful it will be more purple than red


----------



## engineergurl

I miss him


----------



## matt267 PE

You should embrace your grays. i have.


----------



## engineergurl

we had a lot of inside jokes


----------



## NJmike PE

Shave that shit. Then Bic it.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> You should embrace your grays. i have.




I could or I could spend $4.99 and 30 min and get rid of them


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Shave that shit. Then Bic it.




ummmm, no, I'm a chick


----------



## engineergurl

i've been dying my hair since I was 14


----------



## engineergurl

the pic with VTE is the last natural hair color pic I have, that was right before my last donation to locks of love


----------



## engineergurl

I have no hair color


----------



## engineergurl

it's not brown or red or blond


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> the pic with VTE is the last natural hair color pic I have, that was right before my last donation to locks of love


You too? I donated there


EDIT: top

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

I almost bought platinum blond today


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pic with VTE is the last natural hair color pic I have, that was right before my last donation to locks of love
> 
> 
> 
> You too? I donated there
Click to expand...



I've made about 6 donations


----------



## engineergurl

every one in tribute to a friend


----------



## engineergurl

I shouldn't be dying it now, I should have gotten 8 inches cut off because I lost a friend a bit ago and haven't donated in her name


----------



## NJmike PE

I was kidding. You've seen that I don't have hair. Nothing to donate.


----------



## engineergurl

okay yeah the packers aren't wearing pants


----------



## matt267 PE

Locks for love?

I'll have to look them up.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I was kidding. You've seen that I don't have hair. Nothing to donate.




my husband doesn't have hair either


----------



## engineergurl

locks for (or of) takes hair donations 8 inch min and they make wigs to benefit cancer


----------



## engineergurl

right now I really could use a trim


----------



## engineergurl

but I'm trying to grow my hair past my waist


----------



## engineergurl

just to see if I can


----------



## engineergurl

so what is for dinner?


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow starts the next phase of my healthy goal efforts


----------



## engineergurl

how long can squash be kept?


----------



## engineergurl

I am trying to be girly


----------



## engineergurl

so I did my nails and dyed my hair


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> how long can squash be kept?


Until it's moldy


----------



## engineergurl

and I bought makeup today


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long can squash be kept?
> 
> 
> 
> Until it's moldy
Click to expand...



really? I have an acorn squash and haven't used it but it's more than two weeks old


----------



## engineergurl

you know what


----------



## engineergurl

you can not be girly


----------



## engineergurl

and keep up with the inside chores


----------



## engineergurl

and the outside chores


----------



## engineergurl

AND work full time


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't know. We have zucchini from the garden that sits on the counter for weeks.


----------



## engineergurl

I did not get the yard work done


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I don't know. We have zucchini from the garden that sits on the counter for weeks.




I bet it's still good, I didn't turn the heat on in the kitchen until yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you just insinuate I'm girly


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is whining again and that sucks because they usually go out at 8:30 for the last time of the night but I really, really really don't want to deal with them


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Did you just insinuate I'm girly




I wasn't trying to, I was trying to deal with my guilt for not taking care of everything


----------



## NJmike PE

Not much to really insinuate there matt


----------



## matt267 PE

They sound like kids


----------



## engineergurl

I really need to make sure I get 8 hours of sleep tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Ah, there you are mike


----------



## engineergurl

they feel like kids sometimes


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes I just want some help with things


----------



## engineergurl

I hate to say it but I have actually wondered what the point in being married was


----------



## engineergurl

shhhhh, we need to bury that


----------



## engineergurl

but really


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't do everything


----------



## engineergurl

it gets old


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> You can't do everything




I can pretend to, and I actually usually pull it off


----------



## matt267 PE

Being married can be hard.


----------



## engineergurl

I figured tomorrow I'll go to lowes during lunch and pick up the tan paint i want for the kitchen


----------



## matt267 PE

Having multiple people to worry about is very stressful for me


----------



## engineergurl

when I get home I'll finish steam cleaning the carpets


----------



## NJmike PE

I miss faith Hill on SNF Intro


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

EDIT: NOT


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## engineergurl

tuesday I will finish the red and white paint in the kitchen


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike you can't double top


----------



## engineergurl

unless it's still light out, if I get home any day this week before the sun goes down I'll finish with the "LINE TRIMMER" and get the fence and house trimmed back


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> I miss faith Hill on SNF Intro


Carrie Underwood is no faith Hill


----------



## engineergurl

the tan paint will be Friday night


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were going to finish the red and white wine


----------



## engineergurl

I need to swing by the framing place and get my paintings reframed


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Top EDIT: NOT





matt267 said:


> Mike you can't double top


Fixt


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I thought you were going to finish the red and white wine




no the red and white paint

I have a little bit of each that need touch ups


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> Mike you can't double top


No rules.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know what is top, I just keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss faith Hill on SNF Intro
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie Underwood is no faith Hill
Click to expand...

I know I married carrie Underwood and knocked her up and all but faith Hill is way better


----------



## engineergurl

am I winning?


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike you can't double top
> 
> 
> 
> No rules.
Click to expand...

Thanks tex


----------



## engineergurl

I don't want to talk about marriage


----------



## matt267 PE

Even with no, rules, mike will cheat


----------



## engineergurl

tex, where is camp swift?


----------



## P-E

Dark Knight said:


> Am pretty sure he would have been talking about the game tonight.


Go Pats!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'm going nuts


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, yes, you're a winner


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> am I winning?


Yes


----------



## engineergurl

glass is empty, when do I need to rinse this crap from my hair?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Even with no, rules, mike will cheat


I fixt it. Cheat I did not


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's ram tonight. Did he hey himself banned?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> glass is empty, when do I need to rinse this crap from my hair?


Now


----------



## engineergurl

I have been participating in these things for a lot of years, and never ever ever won any titile


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am pretty sure he would have been talking about the game tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Pats!
Click to expand...

This


engineergurl said:


> glass is empty, when do I need to rinse this crap from my hair?


I thought you said 8:21


----------



## NJmike PE

2028


----------



## engineergurl

2 min until I gotta rinse so I'm gonna make a drink... then it will be time... be back soon.... with purple hair...oh work will LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

You have perfected the art of spam


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> glass is empty, when do I need to rinse this crap from my hair?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said 8:21
Click to expand...





oh dear... when did I say that


----------



## engineergurl

okay really , I'll be right back


----------



## matt267 PE

I might be mistaken


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> 8:21 is when I need to rinse the dye


Here


----------



## matt267 PE

You're hair is going to be really purple!


----------



## P-E

Three and out


----------



## matt267 PE

I love astronomy


----------



## matt267 PE

Or theoretical physics.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just suck at real math


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I love astrology


Fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's star reading indicates the couch is his future.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now that's skill


----------



## NJmike PE

No. I've slept there (here) since Tuesday. I think Im allowed back in the bed tonight.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I just suck at real math


I can help. 16 x 124 = keg


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No. I've slept there (here) since Tuesday. I think Im allowed back in the bed tonight.


I'm sure you'll screw up before bed.


----------



## P-E

TD!


----------



## NJmike PE

Prick


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just suck at real math
> 
> 
> 
> I can help. 16 x 124 = keg
Click to expand...

Is that on the pe?
Should I put it in my notes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Im out. People to do and things to see


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just suck at real math
> 
> 
> 
> I can help. 16 x 124 = keg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that on the pe?
> Should I put it in my notes?
Click to expand...

 You need to know all conversions of beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

TWD starts spoon.


----------



## matt267 PE

My battery is dying


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I'm out


----------



## matt267 PE

Carry on


----------



## engineergurl

well that sucks


----------



## engineergurl

I wanted more purple,,, maybe when it dries


----------



## engineergurl

did everyone leave?


----------



## engineergurl

okay my hair is seriously getting to long to do this crap at home


----------



## engineergurl

rizzo is sleeping on top of the tv box and is too cute


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

I should do something


----------



## engineergurl

Meals for this week?


----------



## engineergurl

I'm having a hard time being motivated peopl


----------



## engineergurl

look, I can't even finish the word there


----------



## engineergurl

I do at least need to figure out tomorrow though


----------



## engineergurl

Oatmeal for breakfast?


----------



## engineergurl

chicken and cheesy noodles for lunch?


----------



## engineergurl

I bet painfully awkward rob lowe would be a good time if he was drunk


----------



## engineergurl

okay gonna go pack lunch


----------



## engineergurl

salad and something


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## Dark Knight

This is when VT would have said....FML stupid Brady throwing on the back foot.


----------



## engineergurl

I should go to bed


----------



## engineergurl

VT would have said a lot of things tonight


----------



## engineergurl

fo sho


----------



## Dark Knight

None good for the little ears.


----------



## engineergurl

I didn't get anything done this weekend


----------



## Dark Knight

fo sho?

Am afraid to ask. Feel free to leave me ignorant.


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> None good for the little ears.




no def not


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> fo sho?
> 
> Am afraid to ask. Feel free to leave me ignorant.




"for sure"


----------



## engineergurl

DK we need to catch up


----------



## engineergurl

okay if I am in bed at 11 and tomorrow is a late morning that is 7 1/2 hours of semi sleep


----------



## engineergurl

so the goal is 11 pm


----------



## engineergurl

I should probably eat something today though


----------



## engineergurl

I had a chicken sandwich earlier


----------



## Dark Knight

A girl gotta eat. Do it.


----------



## P-E

TD


----------



## P-E

TD


----------



## Dark Knight

Two TDs or you just liked it that much?


----------



## P-E

Second one was for vt


----------



## Dark Knight

I miss that Son of a Gun.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> tex, where is camp swift?


Bastrop. About 30 miles east of ATX. It's a Texas Guard training spot. Are you visiting?


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I didn't get anything done this weekend


Me neither. Don't sweat it.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tex, where is camp swift?
> 
> 
> 
> Bastrop. About 30 miles east of ATX. It's a Texas Guard training spot. Are you visiting?
Click to expand...



not this time, hubby is


----------



## engineergurl

I thought he said camp smith


----------



## engineergurl

but he said i was wrong


----------



## engineergurl

i will take some time tomorrow to reorganize the list and fit it all in


----------



## engineergurl

I am cheating this Thanksgiving so that helps


----------



## engineergurl

kroger has dinners and I'm getting one and some deviled eggs and a veggie tray


----------



## engineergurl

my sister's kids asked me to make my sweet potatoes and my dressing so I will


----------



## engineergurl

but I think I will cheat on that and buy pre-baked cornbread


----------



## envirotex

It was POW camp.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> but I think I will cheat on that and buy pre-baked cornbread


Don't do it. Too sweet.


----------



## envirotex

Make it this week and freeze it.


----------



## envirotex

I'm shooting for 8 hours too, but I want to get up and run.


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVCIt3RRn2w

This is awesome


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think I will cheat on that and buy pre-baked cornbread
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it. Too sweet.
Click to expand...



I was thinking if I used more hot sausage it would counter act that


----------



## engineergurl

okay i need to get some sleep


----------



## engineergurl

Dad and I stayed up until the end of the Fl St/Miami game last night and the dogs had me up at 5:30


----------



## engineergurl

last post cause a commercial came on


----------



## engineergurl

okay one more because I have a few more sips of water


----------



## engineergurl

yup


----------



## envirotex

Good night, eg.


----------



## engineergurl

Last post from the kindle while snuggled up in bed


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Good night, eg.


Night tex


----------



## engineergurl

Wow... strange dreams last night


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## engineergurl

It is raining


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for sleeping in.


----------



## NJmike PE

Rain


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Early morning rain


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Early morning cheer?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues solution?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Made you look


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away

TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming this crappy morning away


----------



## engineergurl

That was pretty boring spam


----------



## engineergurl

My alarm is going to go off to tell me to turn off the TV grab my lunch and go


----------



## engineergurl

There it was.... but I want to see the weather


----------



## engineergurl

Guess I won't see it


----------



## engineergurl

Catch it on the radio


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> That was pretty boring spam




It's monday morning, 41 degrees, and raining...cut me some slack


----------



## NJmike PE

Meh. More coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And forgot my headphones...guess I'll have to listen to the office chatter all day


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Meh. More coffee


And bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. More coffee
> 
> 
> 
> And bacon
Click to expand...



Add some of that stuff from the water cooler pic I posted to your coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Every time someone says Happy Monday a puppy dies


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well guess this is the end of me getting chicken over rice: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/food-poisoning-lack-regulation-cited-street-carts-article-1.2013238


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So anyone else following this news about Bill Cosby: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/lawyer-bill-cosby-won-address-sexual-abuse-allegations-article-1.2012654


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty boring spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's monday morning, 41 degrees, and raining...cut me some slack
Click to expand...

Oh, it's 41deg, that's not too bad.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The temps aren't really an issue...it's that darn rain.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet you're with the government. Are you here to help?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Again...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh guess I'll go do what I get paid to do


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## NJmike PE

6055


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm very tired.


----------



## NJmike PE

as you should be


----------



## NJmike PE

what time did the show get over?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keeping it classy at the game:

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/BAD49E0EEE1145857205724196864_20b441f0a8e.5.1.2948140570803284374.mp4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not as bad as this:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVZyzpIOdt8


----------



## engineergurl

HAPPY MONDAY! Just for Ram


----------



## engineergurl

I think my boss wants to connect with me


----------



## engineergurl

he always trys to find topics that we have in common


----------



## engineergurl

usually it's just college sports though


----------



## engineergurl

He looked at me like I was nuts this morning when I told him how I wanted things to go this past weekend


----------



## engineergurl

I said, "hey a girl can dream"


----------



## engineergurl

he said "yeah, that's some dream"


----------



## engineergurl

I have a meeting at 10 am


----------



## engineergurl

I have questions prepared for it


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to look like a negative nelly but they are legitimate questions


----------



## engineergurl

I know we need the rain


----------



## engineergurl

but does it have to be raining on the day after I dyed my hair


----------



## engineergurl

it always bleeds for a few days when it gets wet


----------



## engineergurl

I hate using an umbrella and usually just walk from the car to the office in the rain without it


----------



## engineergurl

it's just clumsy to get out of the car with one


----------



## engineergurl

open the door, stick the umbrella out and up and open it


----------



## engineergurl

but my arm is short so I have to be careful not to scratch the roof of the car


----------



## engineergurl

I am blaring country music today just to piss off everyone


----------



## engineergurl

I was a little disappointed that I can't get the other country station in


----------



## engineergurl

that plays older country


----------



## engineergurl

I even have my door open today


----------



## engineergurl

okay need to go to the meeting


----------



## engineergurl

hopefully it will be quick and everyone will conceed that we don't need to have a marketing meeting yet


----------



## engineergurl

I spelled concede wrong


----------



## engineergurl

fingers typing fast


----------



## engineergurl

oh I still have 5 min maybe I'll make a cup of tea first


----------



## engineergurl

I put a Christmas tree up on my desk today too (like a 6 inch one)


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha the comptroller lady just stuck her head in and said "what are you listening to?" really sarcastic


----------



## engineergurl

I told her I was trying to drown out the hip hop with good music


----------



## engineergurl

if I hear that hard knock life remix of the remix one more time echoing down the hall, I think I'll toss all the radios off the roof


----------



## engineergurl

okay need to go to the meeting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> but does it have to be raining on the day after I dyed my hair




Yes, and the day you get your car washed


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> if I hear that hard knock life remix of the remix one more time echoing down the hall, I think I'll toss all the radios off the roof


I'm saying you won't do it

oking:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam just cuz I'm avoiding spreadsheets


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBUacD9NRdg


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If only I could make that autoplay when you open the page...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I think my boss wants to connect with me




Maybe he wants a raise?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> but my arm is short so I have to be careful not to scratch the roof of the car


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> it always bleeds for a few days when it gets wet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I am going to look like a negative nelly but they are legitimate questions


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram is getting feisty with his rising post count.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> *Ram* is getting feisty with his rising post count.


:banhim:


----------



## matt267 PE

I was thinking ram might end up with his post count being reduced, or put in the negative. We've seen that happen before.


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## MetsFan

mondays are not fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ram* is getting feisty with his rising post count.
> 
> 
> 
> :banhim:
Click to expand...



You have an unhealthy obsession with getting me banned...

It's all good though :respect:


----------



## MetsFan

but it's not as bad when the bosses are out of the office


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I was thinking ram might end up with his post count being reduced, or put in the negative. We've seen that happen before.




It's all good, part of the fun is just spamming and seeing what others come up with.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spam from a can doesn't know who I am.


----------



## engineergurl

well that wasn't very productive


----------



## engineergurl

I just canceled my 1:00 meeting


----------



## engineergurl

still have a 3:00 meeting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday meetings...fun fun fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoo hoo almost lunch time


----------



## engineergurl

I think I will take a nap


----------



## engineergurl

set my alarm clock for 1 pm


----------



## P-E

Another boring sandwich but better than working


----------



## engineergurl

I just had some meat and cheese so I don't really need to eat "lunch" per say


----------



## P-E

Turkey and cheese for me


----------



## P-E

It needs bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

PB AND J


----------



## NJmike PE

dam caps lock


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> PB AND J


Plenty of bacon and jerky?


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> Turkey and cheese for me




with bread though?


----------



## engineergurl

why y'all let me stay up so late last night


----------



## engineergurl

I may switch from tea to coffee for lunch


----------



## P-E

engineergurl said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey and cheese for me
> 
> 
> 
> with bread though?
Click to expand...

Oatmeal bread


----------



## P-E

engineergurl said:


> I may switch from tea to coffee for lunch


I did that when my 4 yr old was born. coffee ever since


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey and cheese for me
> 
> 
> 
> with bread though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oatmeal bread
Click to expand...

really? I looked into that but it still has wheat in it so I felt like it defeated the purpose


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may switch from tea to coffee for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> I did that when my 4 yr old was born. coffee ever since
Click to expand...



I only drink hot beverages if it's cold out


----------



## engineergurl

and then it's usually tea


----------



## engineergurl

I don't mind coffee just grew up drinking tea and have stuck with it


----------



## engineergurl

I love hot chocolate


----------



## P-E

Oatmeal bread tastes good = bad for you


----------



## P-E

engineergurl said:


> I love hot chocolate


We have a machine that spews out dreadful coffee but has hot chocolate. I hit that around 10:00 daily.


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> Oatmeal bread tastes good = bad for you




not sure about that, but when I looked at the ingredients it still had wheat flour in it


----------



## engineergurl

gf bread is disgusting


----------



## engineergurl

you know there is a such thing as canned bread?


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.amazon.com/Brown-Bread-Original-Ounce-Cans/dp/B0025UCI94


----------



## engineergurl

thunder just gave me a heart attack nearly


----------



## engineergurl

okay that might not have been thunder


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if we are supposed to evacuate the building


----------



## engineergurl

someone said it was the boiler


----------



## engineergurl

boilers shouldn't make big boom noises and smell up the building


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

just checking in


----------



## P-E

engineergurl said:


> boilers shouldn't make big boom noises and smell up the building


Definitely not


----------



## engineergurl

Fried chicken spinach salad and a roll with a mug of tea


----------



## engineergurl

You ever ask a question that should be a simple answer and it turns into a production


----------



## engineergurl

i forgot hot sauce


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I wonder if we are supposed to evacuate the building


f-it, you're on lunch. I would evacuate after lunch.


----------



## engineergurl

people turn your headlights on when you turn your wipers on


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we are supposed to evacuate the building
> 
> 
> 
> f-it, you're on lunch. I would evacuate after lunch.
Click to expand...



no one else is going out in the rain... people from downstairs came up to the ground level


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we are supposed to evacuate the building
> 
> 
> 
> f-it, you're on lunch. I would evacuate after lunch.
Click to expand...

That sounds disgusting


----------



## engineergurl

that's what people call my floor even though it's the first floor


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we are supposed to evacuate the building
> 
> 
> 
> f-it, you're on lunch. I would evacuate after lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds disgusting
Click to expand...



ha, only to you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Chicken parm hero...raining out so ran to the deli across the street


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch coffee in the works also


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we are supposed to evacuate the building
> 
> 
> 
> f-it, you're on lunch. I would evacuate after lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds disgusting
Click to expand...

I guess it better than evacuating while eating lunch.


----------



## engineergurl

he he he no comment


----------



## engineergurl

is the weather supposed to get better or worse?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting to 3k...well unless my post count gets docked


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In-laws said Ohio is expecting a couple feet of snow...it's going to be a fun drive up and stay for Thanksgiving


----------



## engineergurl

the whole building smells like burning dust because now we all have our space heaters on


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For engineergurl who's a fan of tea:

http://www.boredpanda.com/tea-infusers-gift-ideas/


----------



## engineergurl

this is the one I have


----------



## engineergurl

if you call someone during typical lunch hours, don't leave a message,

then call and leave a message just after the typical lunch hour is over, how long would you wait before you called them a third time?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This is the one Mrs Dex has:


----------



## engineergurl

I need a dollar


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if the vending machine will take a 5 and give me change


----------



## engineergurl

I don't want to have to walk up stairs to the cashiers office


----------



## engineergurl

I cleaned my one desk in my office today


----------



## engineergurl

there was dirt in my coffee maker and it grossed me out


----------



## engineergurl

what's for dinner?


----------



## engineergurl

I'm thinking maybe some soup


----------



## engineergurl

soup is perfect for a rainy day such as this


----------



## engineergurl

I will curl up in front of one of the fireplaces (real or fake) with a book and a mug of hot chocolate afterwards


----------



## engineergurl

I hope my dogs behave themselves today


----------



## engineergurl

another meeting


----------



## blybrook PE

Just got outta weekly meeting. Ready for lunch!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost home...2 train stops away.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lots of people sleeping on the train today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still raining


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Would prefer the white stuff...snow that is, not the Charlie Sheen white stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

Did Ricky Rudd in the no 5 Tide car win yesterday?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ricky Bobby in the Wonder Bread car.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dick Trickle FTW


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Did Ricky Rudd in the no 5 Tide car win yesterday?




ummm


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Dick Trickle Sucks!




I think your in the wrong decade...


----------



## NJmike PE

Richard Petty in the 43 STP


----------



## blybrook PE

Awaiting friday. Could use another weekend already


----------



## P-E

What a miserable walk across the city


----------



## P-E

Still beats working


----------



## P-E

Or driving to nj


----------



## P-E

And back


----------



## P-E

In the same day


----------



## P-E

Up hill


----------



## P-E

Both ways


----------



## P-E

With no bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

At least you had shoes on


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## P-E

Or beer


----------



## P-E

i knew I wouldnt get top. Damn dial up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dinner time spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dial up?! WHAT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Kung Fu Panda with mini-Ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's not dinner obviously


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And still raining


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta be kidding me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope it's not raining in the morning still


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gonna be in the 30s


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This week needs to fly by


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just cuz I can...and that's sort of the point of this thread


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam telemarketers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Offering me solar panels


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok that's enough for now


----------



## knight1fox3

What the spam hell is going on here???


----------



## blybrook PE

Nuttin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

meh.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's all you got dex?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spectacularly meh.


----------



## matt267 PE

that's better


----------



## engineergurl

I missed the driveway on the way home, drove right past it the rain, fog and blackness of the night made everything look different


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you end up at the bar?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> Nuttin




This is what he really meant:


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## cement

fence


----------



## P-E

Jumping


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Did you end up at the bar?


There isn't a bar (or much of anything) for a good ten miles in the opposite direction I was going.


----------



## engineergurl

Check going the way I was I wouldn't have seen more than a gas station for the next 30 miles


----------



## engineergurl

Well farms and woods and houses but no businesses


----------



## engineergurl

The cats are fighting


----------



## engineergurl

Dinner disagree with me


----------



## engineergurl

Blech


----------



## Road Guy

Wise man say: never be stuck in traffic with full bag of potato chips....


----------



## Dark Knight

Road Guy said:


> Wise man say: never be stuck in traffic with full bag of potato chips....




Or with a bag of chocolates (Kisses)


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Wise man say: never be stuck in traffic with full bag of potato chips....


Wait, we're they wise or lays chips?


----------



## NJmike PE

Or ruffles? I like ruffles


----------



## Road Guy

Salt n vinegar kettle chips... It wasnt a pretty sight... I confess sins...


----------



## NJmike PE

Been there. I know that feeling. Makes you wanna stick your finger down your throat


----------



## envirotex

almost the middle but closer to the bottom of the page post


----------



## NJmike PE

It's not Friday yet


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate weekdays that aren't Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna be cold today


----------



## engineergurl

When does winter break start?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

23 degrees with windchill...wonderful


----------



## NJmike PE

Cause baby it's cold outside.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I prefer this version: http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2013/12/22/snl-baby-its-cold-outside-parody-video/


----------



## engineergurl

Looking forward to two and a half weeks off


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2-1/2 weeks off? Holy smokes wish I could do that.


----------



## engineergurl

Did I snipe the top?


----------



## NJmike PE

Simply having a wonderful...


----------



## engineergurl

HA HA quality spamming and top sniping


----------



## engineergurl

The school shuts down. We have the time off.


----------



## engineergurl

Okay time for the commute


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I have the vacation time...there's a 'coverage' policy here though that would require a lot of finessing for me to take that much time off at once.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> It's not Friday yet


I recommend that you still party like it's Friday!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just going to leave this here to cheer some folks up...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIRQf0S3oD0


----------



## matt267 PE

nice


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Move along nothing here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Down to the 20s right now...shouldn't the temp be going the other direction?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well don't have to be outside so doesn't matter


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty much done with my analysis and just need to put the report together


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahead of schedule means more time for spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta get to 3k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No particular reason why, other than it's another reason to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not that you need a reason to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only in this place can a manager 'decide' to skip a meeting with no repercussions


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just astounding...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well, not my department, and above my pay grade


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keep moving, nothing here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need another coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta take it easy on the late night TV watching


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trying to wrap up Dexter so I can move on to something else


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta clear some items off that list


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Way behind thanks to all the studying


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, get back to work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Which is what every one on this board went through anyway...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ram, get back to work.






Ahead of schedule here! Let me spam away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And the office chatterboxes are back in today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got my headphones today though!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Freaking vital in this office environment


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One of the things I miss about my old job...surrounded by engineers who were, for the most part, quiet and studious


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not so much here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2900 and time for a spam break and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

(That's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam, move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work


----------



## Dark Knight

Ram, at this rate you will have a new record number of posts by the time the results come out. Good job.


----------



## csb

Only 3700 more to go?


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that's one nights work right there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's the right attitude ^^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Could probably get it by posting boring spam all the way through but where's the fun in that?


----------



## csb

I


----------



## csb

can't


----------



## csb

get


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRu17gLUW9Y


----------



## csb

no


----------



## csb

satis


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

oops


----------



## csb

faction


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

faction?


----------



## csb

AND I TRY


----------



## csb

AND I TRY


----------



## csb

(crazy drum bashing)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here you go CSB:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjgeXTF0WNQ


----------



## csb

I rock at this on Just Dance 2. It's a lot of weird fake speed skating.


----------



## csb

But Daft Punk misses the crazy drums of the original.


----------



## Lumber Jim

A post to say that I was here today...


----------



## csb

Once upon a time


----------



## csb

in a galaxy far, far away


----------



## csb

a beautiful engineering maiden lived


----------



## csb

She was loved by the engineering trolls she worked with


----------



## csb

and she treated them kindly in return.


----------



## csb

But one day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't remember how it started but it was really popular in my college for a while


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I have the vacation time...there's a 'coverage' policy here though that would require a lot of finessing for me to take that much time off at once.




nothing to cover when everything gets shut down, they turn the heat off and no one unlocks the buildings


----------



## engineergurl

my 9 am meeting had 5 things on the agenda and lasted two hours nearly


----------



## engineergurl

I hate meetings like that


----------



## engineergurl

now I have a 1:30 to get ready for and won't get anything else accomplished


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the vacation time...there's a 'coverage' policy here though that would require a lot of finessing for me to take that much time off at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to cover when everything gets shut down, they turn the heat off and no one unlocks the buildings
Click to expand...



Do they pay you for those two weeks?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the vacation time...there's a 'coverage' policy here though that would require a lot of finessing for me to take that much time off at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to cover when everything gets shut down, they turn the heat off and no one unlocks the buildings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do they pay you for those two weeks?
Click to expand...



yup


----------



## engineergurl

We earn vacation and sick time during the year too


----------



## engineergurl

of course there are very few benefits other than that though


----------



## csb

At least it's two weeks!


----------



## csb

We are almost to the use it or lose it point of the year.


----------



## csb

Where people disappear for the month of December.


----------



## csb

Because they didn't bother to take vacation in the summer.


----------



## csb

I don't get that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I actually prefer to take the vast majority of my vacation in December.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We don't really lose it (technically we do but it's very generous).


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I just hate being in the office any time around Christmas...and definitely not between Christmas and the new year.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I don't really care much for the heat so summer vacations don't really do much for me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Plus there's the massive crowds everywhere because all the kids are out of school.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I suppose once mini-Ram is old enough to be governed by the school schedule I'll have to rethink my vacation taking.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But until then December it is...with quite a few 4 or 5 day weekends thrown in there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just under 2-1/2 hours before I'm outta here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm taking next week off because of my kids' school schedule.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's right...uh huh.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm taking next week off because of my kids' school schedule.




I'm taking next week off because fuck my job.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm taking next week off because of my kids' school schedule.




We get the Friday after Thanksgiving off so I'm going to take Wednesday and make it a 5 day mini-vacation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

that too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe, anything good to see around Fayetteville, NC?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Most likely doing an NYC ---&gt; Florida drive next year and Fayetteville is just about the midpoint of the trip.


----------



## Supe

ramnares said:


> Supe, anything good to see around Fayetteville, NC?




Nope. I think there's a Joe's Crab Shack, but that's all she wrote. Went once to pick up a car, never plan on going back.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's what I was afraid of. Looked up some of the 'attractions:'

*Fascinate-U Children's Museum *
*Fun Fun Fun at Hope Mills *
*Monkey Joe's*

^^ Looks about right for my kid but not much for the older folks.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Supe, anything good to see around Fayetteville, NC?








ramnares said:


> Most likely doing an NYC ---&gt; Florida drive next year and Fayetteville is just about the midpoint of the trip.








Supe said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supe, anything good to see around Fayetteville, NC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I think there's a Joe's Crab Shack, but that's all she wrote. Went once to pick up a car, never plan on going back.
Click to expand...







ramnares said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Looked up some of the 'attractions:'
> 
> *Fascinate-U Children's Museum *
> *Fun Fun Fun at Hope Mills *
> *Monkey Joe's*
> 
> ^^ Looks about right for my kid but not much for the older folks.




There is a TON to do in Fayetteville... I lived there from 2003 to 2008. Are you just looking for an overnight, stop on the way through to FL? if you only have time for something short hit up down town, and go to the airborne and special ops museum and then get a fried bologna sandwich from Vicks drive in


----------



## engineergurl

and if you want sea food there don't go to Joe's, you go to 316 oyster bar or Peadon's


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh that was also on the list, thanks for reminding me. Yeah it's going to be an overnight stopover each way. Will probably get there mid-afternoon.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No sea food..my wife hates sea food. Anything else is a go!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming. Or PM me any 'must-sees'.


----------



## engineergurl

the city worked really hard to clean up down town and it's pretty quaint, there is a diner in the haymont area that has awesome dives, also you can pretty much find anything on (or just off of) Erie Blvd... the mall is over that way and they have all the chain restaurants and stuff over there... just don't stay east of 95


----------



## engineergurl

you also have south of the boarder just over the SC state line which is the "big half way point" for that trip usually


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking next week off because of my kids' school schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking next week off because fuck my job.
Click to expand...



Hey, I get that holiday, too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> the city worked really hard to clean up down town and it's pretty quaint, there is a diner in the haymont area that has awesome dives, also you can pretty much find anything on (or just off of) Erie Blvd... the mall is over that way and they have all the chain restaurants and stuff over there... just don't stay east of 95




Thanks, I'll have to map it out. Whatever we don't catch on the drive down we can take a look at on the way back to NYC.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yet more meetings today.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^^ That's going to be me next week too (drive up to Ohio).


----------



## blybrook PE

From the opening of the last meeting: One google search query uses about the same computing power as the entire Apollo program!!!


----------



## csb

We saw a replica of the Airstream quarantine trailer this summer and I was amused at what the space program was like.


----------



## csb

ramnares said:


> ^^ That's going to be me next week too (drive up to Ohio).




We drive north on Friday for an early Thanksgiving. 6 hours in a car for dysfunction! HELL YES.


----------



## csb

http://bonfire.tamu.edu/history

It's the 15th anniversary of the Aggie Bonfire collapse. I was in college when this happened, but had first learned of the bonfire tradition in high school. Our adult leaders from youth group had a framed picture of the bonfire on their mantel that was larger than their wedding portrait.


----------



## engineergurl

wait, we were in college 15 years ago?


----------



## matt267 PE

I graduated college 10 years ago. Time happens I guess.


----------



## matt267 PE

At least I'm not the oldest one here.


----------



## matt267 PE

My 10 year high school reunion wasn't that great. I doubt I'll go to another.


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't get an invite to any college reunions.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wouldn't have gone anyway.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's going to be me next week too (drive up to Ohio).
> 
> 
> 
> We drive north on Friday for an early Thanksgiving. 6 hours in a car for dysfunction! HELL YES.
Click to expand...

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How about now?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe now? No?


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull over.


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> wait, we were in college 15 years ago?




1999 was 15 years ago.

I believe I have fully reached the point of not wanting to go back to college.


----------



## csb

At first it sounded awesome, because naps.


----------



## csb

But there's no way


----------



## csb

I'd do homework now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;still doing homework&lt;&lt;


----------



## csb

Nope nope nope


----------



## NJmike PE

thyme to cut out early and head home


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Staying till 5? Ain't nobody got thyme for dat!


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah, cutting out early. I have early field work tomorrow. F dat. I'd rather ride my bike to work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Field work tomorrow in these temps? Freaking hell...


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't it too warm to ride your bike?


----------



## Road Guy

kind of funny its near 50 this week here, I am enjoying watching the east coasters freeze to fucking death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> kind of funny its near 50 this week here, I am enjoying watching the east coasters freeze to fucking death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks RG.


----------



## Road Guy

the beer, inside my fridge, that was in my insulated attached garage. .was partially frozen last week!


----------



## NJmike PE

I had beer explode in my freezer once. Yeah, that wasn't fun


----------



## Lumber Jim

Road Guy said:


> the beer, inside my fridge, that was in my insulated attached garage. .was partially frozen last week!


This reminds me. I should check...


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> kind of funny its near 50 this week here, I am enjoying watching the east coasters freeze to fucking death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Indeed!


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> Nah, cutting out early. I have early field work tomorrow. F dat. I'd rather ride my bike to work.




Screw you! I hope your testicles freeze!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ask for that update after he's in the field tomorrow


----------



## Lumber Jim

Likely exploded.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ha Ha My answer works for NJ and the beer in my fridge


----------



## Lumber Jim

maybe


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, cutting out early. I have early field work tomorrow. F dat. I'd rather ride my bike to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you! I hope your testicles freeze!
Click to expand...


----------



## Road Guy

Did Rodney King Die?


----------



## NJmike PE

I didn't hear anything about that


----------



## csb

He did. NJMike is insensitive like that.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

Dude, take a moment and mourn Rodney King.


----------



## Road Guy

drug &amp; alcohol drowning..

pour out a 40


----------



## csb

Plus it was on my birthday, so eat some cake.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't mind the cold if the house was warm, but I have the space heater full blast, the room shut off, wearing a winter hat, under a blanket and still cold


----------



## engineergurl

I suppose I could have started a fire but that room is even bigger and would take longer to heat


----------



## engineergurl

time to pick out some pandora charms


----------



## engineergurl

gave one of my besties a bracelet last year for Christmas with one charm


----------



## engineergurl

now I have to add to it


----------



## engineergurl

since her kids and exhusband suck


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I don't mind the cold if the house was warm, but I have the space heater full blast, the room shut off, wearing a winter hat, under a blanket and still cold


Sorry dude. That's not fun at all.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bake a cake or a pie to heat the house. Then you can eat pie in a warm house.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Thanksgiving day feast tomorrow at work...everyone brings something. So I've been making red velvet cookies.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm tired


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Work has been...well...work


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Every meeting safety topic we discuss the DuPont incident from two days ago.


----------



## Road Guy

we missed that one


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting on Friday!


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Waiting on Friday!


This


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://m.chron.com/neighborhood/bayarea/news/article/La-Porte-plant-accident-causes-weird-smell-over-5895202.php


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Prayers for the families.


----------



## engineergurl

well crud I just spent too much money


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Bake a cake or a pie to heat the house. Then you can eat pie in a warm house.




no thanks


----------



## engineergurl

okay so the hubby Christmas list thus far


----------



## matt267 PE

Why you no like pie


----------



## matt267 PE

You should buy him pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Or give him pie. :wink:


----------



## engineergurl

car floor mats (bears)

nfl lounge pants in a can (bears)

2 Christmas ornaments

holiday train set (nfl novelty bears)

fleece blanket (elvis)

Farkle &amp; twisted Farkle

tales from the sidelines book

pen and light engraved nfl set

electronic charging station thing

20 inch leg lamp

autographed walking dead photo

connect 4

battleship

clue

multi-function bike tool kit

bike headlight and tail light

under the seat bike bag thing


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Why you no like pie




I like pie but i'm in the room with the space heater and not going into the kitchen to cook if I don't have to


----------



## engineergurl

still need to come up with a bigger gift


----------



## Road Guy

Are we supposed to pick one thing off of that list? Or is that a list of everything you've already gotten him?


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Are we supposed to pick one thing off of that list? Or is that a list of everything you've already gotten him?




that is what I've gotten him


----------



## engineergurl

most of it was small items, like the leg lamp I found on sale at walgreens this week for like $17


----------



## engineergurl

and if you have never heard of the Lakeside Collection I highly recommend checking out their website


----------



## engineergurl

lots of things for $6 or $12 or $14 and stuff


----------



## Road Guy

That's a pretty good list!

I would be happy with just two or three things from there.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'm pretty much done


----------



## engineergurl

I would like to get a new wrist band for his watch so he can use it


----------



## engineergurl

and some stupid stuff like chocolate covered cherries


----------



## engineergurl

I just wish I had a "big present for him", but I did buy the plane tickets for our California trip


----------



## Road Guy

For Christmas I would just like for all the children of the world to hold hands and sing we are the world


----------



## Road Guy

And a Gerber multi plier tool


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> For Christmas I would just like for all the children of the world to hold hands and sing we are the world




ha ha, you'll have to settle for one direction remaking the don't they know it's Christmas time


----------



## engineergurl

I thought of getting him another huge ass knife


----------



## engineergurl

see this is the issue with shopping too early


----------



## engineergurl

come the time of year when it's time to shop, you don't have anything to shop for


----------



## engineergurl

gotta send a check to the sister for the parents recliner


----------



## engineergurl

finalize the order for my friend katie's pandora charm


----------



## engineergurl

and decide what to give my boss if anything


----------



## engineergurl

and the dogs and cats


----------



## engineergurl

moving forward


----------



## engineergurl

THANKSGIVING is nearly upon us


----------



## engineergurl

time to meal plan


----------



## NJmike PE

Make sure it's GF


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Make sure it's GF




we are more extensive than that, I'm almost gluten free, my sister is gluten free soy free plus a whole other crap and is apparently going through testing to determine which amino acids she can and can't have


----------



## engineergurl

so


----------



## engineergurl

Appetizers


----------



## engineergurl

deviled eggs

"relish tray"- black olives, green olives, garbanzo beans

cheese and meat tray with crackers

veggie tray

debating about my asparagus rolls and or my pickle wraps


----------



## engineergurl

Dinner-

Turkey

Ham

white potatoes

sweet potatoes

green bean casserole (soy free recipe)

sausage and cornbread dressing (adjusted)

gravy

cranberry sauce real

cranberry sauce gelled


----------



## engineergurl

desserts-

pumpkin pie

cherry cobbler

apple pie

birthday cake


----------



## engineergurl

did I forget anything?


----------



## engineergurl

okay


----------



## engineergurl

next up for holiday planning is getting the cards addressed


----------



## engineergurl

I have two or three options


----------



## engineergurl

family addresses are in an excel sheet


----------



## engineergurl

mail merge and add the other addresses


----------



## engineergurl

or start writing by hand


----------



## engineergurl

I'm watching chopped the grandma edition


----------



## engineergurl

I always feel like I'm behind on things


----------



## engineergurl

the 25 days of Christmas facebook song posts aren't planned


----------



## engineergurl

the kitchen wall isn't painted


----------



## engineergurl

I guess I should make a list of things to accomplish the rest of this week, huh?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road house is on


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Road house is on




ha ha, that made me think of Peter


----------



## engineergurl

NJ mike


----------



## engineergurl

you are my friend and know how ocd i am


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm confused


----------



## engineergurl

my even more ocd sister is going to be here for Thanksgiving


----------



## engineergurl

what should i focus on?


----------



## engineergurl

food is planned and going to be wonderful (ha ha ha)


----------



## NJmike PE

Focus on tomorrow's tasks first


----------



## engineergurl

I have paper plates for dinner, dessert and plastic forks and suck that are color cordinating


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Focus on tomorrow's tasks first




trying to figure out what they should be


----------



## engineergurl

I have to get the trash to the road before the sun is up for too long


----------



## engineergurl

oatmeal for breakfast and a workout


----------



## engineergurl

dogs outside and fed


----------



## engineergurl

cats fed


----------



## engineergurl

shower, get dressed, make bed, make up and hair


----------



## engineergurl

that gets me to about 6 am


----------



## NJmike PE

Do the overwhelm yourself


----------



## engineergurl

7:30 to 5:30 is tied up with work and the drive give or take a few minutes


----------



## engineergurl

but I do have to go to the post office


----------



## engineergurl

I was thinking during my lunch break I could go to lowe's and get the paint for the kitchen wall, and hit up the post office


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Do the overwhelm yourself




I usually do


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired. Thyme for bed


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm.


----------



## engineergurl

I love the holidays


----------



## engineergurl

but sometimes it does get lonely


----------



## engineergurl

the oven is preheated


----------



## engineergurl

see I love these marathon 10 k's and stuff


----------



## engineergurl

because I'm talking to myself


----------



## engineergurl

but i'm not


----------



## engineergurl

every now and then someone else says something


----------



## engineergurl

no answer


----------



## engineergurl

time for pizza?


----------



## engineergurl

it's almost 10


----------



## blybrook PE

Is the day over yet? Can't believe its over 40 degrees out. Still no snow.


----------



## blybrook PE

Have no clue on dinner yet. Best figure that out before leaving the office tonight


----------



## Road Guy

Damn, I guess you should start shooting polar bears before they die of global warming?

Christmas Cards- everyone should take a year off from sending them and see how many you get that year!

We did that once and got like 6 cards. So after that we pretty much just gave up on it...


----------



## P-E

blybrook PE said:


> Have no clue on dinner yet. Best figure that out before leaving the office tonight


Bacon obviously


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Damn, I guess you should start shooting polar bears before they die of global warming
> 
> Christmas Cards- everyone should take a year off from sending them and see how many you get that year!
> 
> We did that once and got like 6 cards. So after that we pretty much just gave up on it...


Send them to nj so they can be dug up later


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm good with Bacon for dinner. Had it past few nights too


----------



## P-E

There we were


----------



## P-E

We were sitting like that


----------



## P-E

Then who should walk in


----------



## P-E

But the cat in the hat


----------



## P-E

I know it is wet


----------



## P-E

And the sun is not sunny


----------



## P-E

But we can have lots good fun that is funny


----------



## blybrook PE

And another while I wait


----------



## blybrook PE

Might as well finish this page


----------



## blybrook PE

And again


----------



## blybrook PE

And again


----------



## blybrook PE

Bottom


----------



## blybrook PE

TOP


----------



## engineergurl

pizza


----------



## blybrook PE

Done for now


----------



## engineergurl

orly?


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> We did that once and got like 6 cards. So after that we pretty much just gave up on it...




I actually think you are off my list... 3 strikes rule usually applies here, but then I have some I send every year because I know that they won't send one but really need the one I send


----------



## engineergurl

I have been sending cards to one friend for 16 years and never got one back, but always get an sweet e-mail that thanks me for thinking of him and shares with me his truck route


----------



## engineergurl

I have 7 min until the 11 news and the weather


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etUoE9ywcAw


----------



## engineergurl

take the dogs out so they don't get me up before my alarm? sure... 4:11 was a witch this morning


----------



## P-E

What else floats


----------



## P-E

Small churches


----------



## P-E

A duck


----------



## P-E

Dos a beer a Mexican beer


----------



## P-E

Ray the guy that buys me beer


----------



## P-E

Me the guy that drinks the beer


----------



## P-E

Fa a long long way for beer


----------



## P-E

So I think I'll have a beer


----------



## P-E

La la la la la la la


----------



## P-E

Tea. No thanks I'll have a beer


----------



## P-E

Which will bring us back to doh


----------



## cement

bam!


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Wilma


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Fred


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Bar ey


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Yabba


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Meet georgettes on


----------



## EB NCEES REP

His son Elroy


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Daughter Judy


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Robot


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Chicken


----------



## EB NCEES REP

All we need is love


----------



## EB NCEES REP

All we need is love


----------



## EB NCEES REP

All we need is love


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Wait


----------



## EB NCEES REP

The waiting is the hardest part


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I've been waiting for a girl like you


----------



## EB NCEES REP

To come into my arms


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Waiting on the bus


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Waiting on a woman


----------



## EB NCEES REP

The waiting is the hardest part


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Heaven can wait


----------



## EB NCEES REP

She's waiting


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I can't wait


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Waiting for an alibi


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Wait until tomorrow


----------



## EB NCEES REP

If tomorrow never comes


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Will she know how much I love her


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Time waits for no one


----------



## EB NCEES REP

She's waiting


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Waiting on the world to change


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Taking what I'm given cause I'm working for the weekend

T O P


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I'll wait for you


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Fifty thousand a year will buy a lot of beer


----------



## engineergurl

It is below freezing here right now


----------



## matt267 PE

GM EG


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to study


----------



## matt267 PE

Just catching up


----------



## NJmike PE

Just prepped for my field work. Time for coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Enjoy the single digits Mike!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Seriously though, it's way too shitty to be outside. Hope you're not in the field long.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning de-frosting spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a bit chilly out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks Captain Obvious


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or should I say Captain Understatement?


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Seriously though, it's way too shitty to be outside.  Hope you're not in the field long.


Thanks. I'll be there all morning. Inspector doesn't show up until 1100


----------



## P-E

Off to work


----------



## P-E

Wheels on the bus go


----------



## P-E

Round and round round and round round and round


----------



## P-E

Wheels on the bus go


----------



## P-E

Round and round all through the town


----------



## P-E

Crazy guy on the bus shouts


----------



## P-E

Crazy guy on the bus shouts


----------



## P-E

Loud loud loud loud loud loud loud loud loud


----------



## frazil

Are you the crazy guy?


----------



## P-E

Crazy guy on the bus shouts


----------



## P-E

Shhh


----------



## frazil

I'd like fresh vegetables


----------



## frazil

Pizza


----------



## P-E

Loud loud loud all through the town


----------



## frazil

Donuts that aren't drowned in honey


----------



## frazil

Some gd real coffee!!!


----------



## P-E

Homeless guy on the bus


----------



## frazil

Fthis Nescafé


----------



## P-E

Smells bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad


----------



## P-E

Get me off this bus


----------



## frazil

Interesting bus ride!


----------



## frazil

I've got some nasty smells for ya...


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> Donuts that aren't drowned in honey


These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## frazil

Lol!


----------



## frazil

That came out wrong!


----------



## frazil

Haha! It's getting worse.


----------



## frazil

There are some nasty things that I have also smelled


----------



## frazil

I want meatloaf


----------



## frazil

Nachos


----------



## frazil

A decent pillow


----------



## frazil

What number is this on?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6647


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Early morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only Wednesday? Damn this sucks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Since it's so crappy outside


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cheer up folks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just throwing that out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just realized that it's at the top...happy coincidence


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

50 away from 3k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should probably say some useful stuff too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not now obviously


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cuz it's spamming time!


----------



## frazil

I'm not as far in the future as dleg, but I can tell you this Wednesday does in fact suck.

You're going to want to go home all day, you'll be frustrated that you can't find something you're looking for and you'll break some expensive sunglasses.


----------



## matt267 PE

coffee and spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

that's how we roll.


----------



## P-E

ramnares said:


> Just realized that it's at the top...happy coincidence


Bottom more appropriate


----------



## NJmike PE

How fitting. I show up on site the at 0800 and the contractor is no where to be found. Oh well. I'll just sit in the truck and drink my coffee.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized that it's at the top...happy coincidence
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom more appropriate
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> How fitting. I show up on site the at 0800 and the contractor is no where to be found. Oh well. I'll just sit in the truck and drink my coffee.




Sounds like you've got tons of spamming time ahead of you.


----------



## NJmike PE

This is also true


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> How fitting. I show up on site the at 0800 and the contractor is no where to be found. Oh well. I'll just sit in the truck and drink my coffee.


Too cold for the contractor?

Hopefully the state inspector shows up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. Tanks Matt. He did in fact cite that it was too cold this morning. Took him longer to load up his equipment.


----------



## NJmike PE

Contractor just called again. Gonna be another 10-15 minutes. This guys great.


----------



## csb

matt267 said:


> Bake a cake or a pie to heat the house. Then you can eat pie in a warm house.




heh heh heh


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> Lol. Tanks Matt. He did in fact cite that it was too cold this morning. Took him longer to load up his equipment.




Testicicles yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Tanks Matt. He did in fact cite that it was too cold this morning. Took him longer to load up his equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testicicles yet?
Click to expand...



Suddenly, "...load up his equipment," has a whole other meaning.


----------



## csb

FRAGILE


----------



## csb

Don't shatter them!


----------



## csb

Or shatter them.


----------



## csb

I have no vested interest.


----------



## csb

Posting to get past this page.


----------



## csb

Because I'm not all about that bass


----------



## csb

at the top


----------



## csb

cause


----------



## csb

you know


----------



## csb

her booty hanging out


----------



## csb

all over my work computer


----------



## csb

GIRL


----------



## csb

PUT YO PANTS ON


----------



## csb

it's cold outside


----------



## csb

and you're


----------



## csb

gonna


----------



## csb

freeze your ass off


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

then


----------



## csb

horny


----------



## csb

male


----------



## csb

engineers


----------



## csb

will have


----------



## csb

nothing left


----------



## csb

to


----------



## csb

ogle


----------



## csb

So


----------



## csb

put on your pants


----------



## csb

Do it for the nerds


----------



## csb

Mission accomplished.


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT


----------



## Road Guy

Admit it you miss him!


----------



## Road Guy

Shut up and Dance with me !


----------



## engineergurl

grrrrrr


----------



## engineergurl

rawr


----------



## engineergurl

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## engineergurl

make sure when googling for the menu


----------



## engineergurl

you type bottoms up pizza fully


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1 hour to lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Limited options today...don't want to walk too far outside


----------



## engineergurl

what's for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

finding delivery now


----------



## engineergurl

I don't get delivery at the house, have to use it at work as much as possible


----------



## engineergurl

pizza or subs?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm thinking pizza today...basically have to cross the street and I'm there.


----------



## Road Guy

Holy fuck - whatever the smell is in Greeley,Co it is fucking for real and it is fucking here today...... Mother of god, it's like I stepped. On fresh road kill possum and zombie possum guys went straight into my nose!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

if I cross the street for lunch, I would end up with breakfast


----------



## engineergurl

but the sugar shack rocks


----------



## engineergurl

apple fritters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should probably walk around the terminal...could really use a coffee right about now.


----------



## blybrook PE

Road Guy said:


> Holy fuck - whatever the smell is in Greeley,Co it is fucking for real and it is fucking here today...... Mother of god, it's like I stepped. On fresh road kill possum and zombie possum guys went straight into my nose!!!!!!


Must be bleeding day! I've encountered that smell before too...


----------



## blybrook PE

Currently 47* with a rising pressure. Looks like another warm day without a chance of snow...


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Holy fuck - whatever the smell is in Greeley,Co it is fucking for real and it is fucking here today...... Mother of god, it's like I stepped. On fresh road kill possum and zombie possum guys went straight into my nose!!!!!!




I have told you before- Wednesday is blood burning day in Greeley. Never go to Greeley on Wednesdays.


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy

I will tell "my clients" that in just a minute! must be worse in the am, we have been coming here every Wednesday for 2 months, but at 1:30?

bly- maybe mother nature is just really saving up something nice for you!


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

Dear Google,

Thank you for the number of "Greeley Stinks" images I was just able to find.

Cordially,

csb


----------



## Road Guy

it wont get out of my nose! and I am inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELP ME


----------



## csb

Carmex under your nose. For reals.


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPUwv_20p5I

Enjoy. I didn't


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm back. testicles in tact. (sorry csb)


----------



## NJmike PE

Contractor really FUBAR'ed that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Showed up almost 90 minutes late


----------



## NJmike PE

Didn't get the water on site until after the inspector arrived


----------



## NJmike PE

Couldn't get the pump working correctly to pump into the whole


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, and didn't bring enough water to fill the whole to 12 inch depth


----------



## matt267 PE

So in other words, your day was wasted?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> So in other words, your day was wasted?


well, the county health inspector wasn't happy, but I convinced her that the volume of water was sufficient. Let's just hope taht the water drains in 24 hours.

Or it doesn't. I don't really care.


----------



## engineergurl

well if it doesn't drain, it proves that it was sufficient, right?


----------



## engineergurl

I processed over 200 invoices this morning


----------



## engineergurl

now time to tackle the problem ones


----------



## engineergurl

this is where I throw people under the bus


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> well if it doesn't drain, it proves that it was sufficient, right?


no. just proves that the subsoils cannot support a septic system. test over. :Failed:


----------



## matt267 PE

^ well in that case, you'll have to tie in. How many miles of pipe would that be?


----------



## NJmike PE

LOL. This is the country. There ain't no MSS for at least 20 miles. And that's a lot of head to account for and friction loss in my pipe

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> So in other words, your day was wasted?


----------



## blybrook PE

Last night when I got home


----------



## matt267 PE

A 20 mile tie in, that sounds awesome and expensive.


----------



## NJmike PE

for a single home. prolly cheaper to get a porta john and just keep pumping that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> for a single home. prolly cheaper to get a porta john and just keep pumping that




Sounds like yet another good application for those adult diapers...


----------



## matt267 PE

Are out houses allowed in the area?


----------



## matt267 PE

Just poop in the woods with the bears.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Are out houses allowed in the area?


no


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are out houses allowed in the area?
> 
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...

Are houses allowed in the area?


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are out houses allowed in the area?
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are houses allowed in the area?
Click to expand...

not anymore. This one is an approved lot though. Damn hippie, tree hugging environmentalists


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> LOL. This is the country. There ain't no MSS for at least 20 miles. And that's a lot of *head* to account for and *friction* loss in my *pipe*


really? No one?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow is thursday


----------



## engineergurl

I don't mind Thursdays


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. This is the country. There ain't no MSS for at least 20 miles. And that's a lot of *head* to account for and *friction* loss in my *pipe*
> 
> 
> 
> really? No one?
Click to expand...



Too easy, no challenge there


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> I'm back. testicles in tact. (sorry Mrs. NJmike)


fixt


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back. testicles in tact. (sorry Mrs. NJmike)
> 
> 
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...







NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. This is the country. There ain't no MSS for at least 20 miles. And that's a lot of *head* to account for and *friction* loss in my *pipe*
> 
> 
> 
> really? No one?
Click to expand...

you know, I set this up specifically for you. what a let down


----------



## engineergurl

it's almost time to go to the second page of this week in my day planner (or the right hand side of the book)


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## csb

^HA! Yes!


----------



## csb

Um...looks like you'd need to get up a lot at night?


----------



## csb

That's a lot of cubic feet per minute, but who are we kidding...minute?


----------



## csb

Meh.


----------



## engineergurl

I feel like I should be home getting dinner ready, but instead I'm still sitting at my desk


----------



## engineergurl

"all eastbound lanes are closed"


----------



## engineergurl

in other words, you may want to go a different way


----------



## engineergurl

just got a peak at the new pm


----------



## engineergurl

so why did they make all these chargers collapsible and stuff


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting on lunch to heat up


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> just got a peak at the new pm


?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

heh, heh. She said minute


----------



## NJmike PE

gonna head back to the pit and check on the water drop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ha ha he said head


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> gonna head back to the pit and check on the water drop


How the field work going?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got a peak at the new pm
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...



they hired a new project manager...


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got a peak at the new pm
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they hired a new project manager...
Click to expand...

Oh I thought you were talking about the PM of the fe exam.  
Why are you disappointed with the new pm?


----------



## matt267 PE

And why am I cooking beef stroganoff for dinner. I hate beef stroganoff.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah why are you doing the women's work?


----------



## matt267 PE

I've been asking myself that for almost 10 years.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna head back to the pit and check on the water drop
> 
> 
> 
> How the field work going?
Click to expand...

Water is half way drained out.


----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

Meat ball sub without the bread


----------



## Road Guy

Took a stroll through cabelas on the way home.... That's depressing... So much want all in one place....


----------



## engineergurl

Is it too early to go to bed?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Took a stroll through cabelas on the way home.... That's depressing... So much want all in one place....


True dat. 



engineergurl said:


> Is it too early to go to bed?


Nope.

EDIT: TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I kinda wish I minored in structural.


----------



## matt267 PE

They didn't have a structural major


----------



## matt267 PE

But I find it interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

Water is boring


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold


----------



## matt267 PE

And wet


----------



## matt267 PE

I actually wish I tried harder in school.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Water is boring


False. Stormwater is the most difficult aspect of civil engineering 
Just ask Tom.


----------



## matt267 PE

And the beef stroganoff was disgusting


----------



## matt267 PE

I would say waste water is harder


----------



## matt267 PE

I never had the luxury of meeting Tom.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have read some of his work though


----------



## matt267 PE

The beer was good


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Took a stroll through cabelas on the way home.... That's depressing... So much want all in one place....


I feel the same way about REI


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a hair cut.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I need most of them cut.


----------



## Road Guy

power-engineer said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a stroll through cabelas on the way home.... That's depressing... So much want all in one place....
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about REI
Click to expand...

yeah same goes for there also.. the REI in downtown Denver is 3 stories tall of shit I cant afford...


----------



## matt267 PE

The car needs an oil change too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not that cold out.


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll get colder though.


----------



## matt267 PE

But it'll get warmer first.


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a stroll through cabelas on the way home.... That's depressing... So much want all in one place....
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about REI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah same goes for there also.. the REI in downtown Denver is 3 stories tall of shit I cant afford...
Click to expand...

Winter camp trip in a couple months. I need more down stuff. So expensive though


----------



## Road Guy

we have always benefited from camping out for the REI garage sale. helps to have a group of people to divide and conquer!


----------



## maryannette

It is pretty cold in NC, but it could be a LOT worse.


----------



## maryannette

We're 2/3 to 10K.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really wish I didn't have to do homework right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thinking about how to approach my boss about sending me for some external training next year...just 5 days in Louisiana


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This place is archaic when it comes to approving external training


----------



## maryannette

You have to spin it so it is a benefit for him.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah I'm walking it through in my head what I want to put in the email


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just annoyed that I need to go through that political BS to get approved for training that's obviously beneficial to the company


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Going to tell myself this during my walk to the subway and see if it works:


----------



## maryannette

Good luck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Countdown to 3k continues


----------



## NJmike PE

Nintendo power glove


----------



## matt267 PE

I never had one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Played Nintendo as a kid but have to say I never heard of the Nintendo Power Glove until now


----------



## NJmike PE

What?! You were deprived


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Clearly! I thought you were BSing until I googled it and saw that it's an actual product.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I did have a game genie though


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Clearly! I thought you were BSing until I googled it and saw that it's an actual product.


Were you born in the 90s?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

From my brief internet research which has now made me an expert, it seems I may not have missed much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nope, mid-80s


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh the hours that my brother and I spent playing nintendo.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I played a lot of Nintendo, just never had a power glove. Countless hours spent on Super Mario Bros, TNMT, Double Dragon, Contra...


----------



## matt267 PE

Same here, no glove.


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No glove, no love.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Figured I'd say it and get it out of the way.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't need Mike getting all riled up over the missed sexual pun opportunities.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or cliche in this case?


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't get him started. He's already worried about a #4...


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is always riled up about something.


----------



## matt267 PE

But aren't we all


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

#4...and here I am having trouble keeping up with 1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, I'm with you there ram.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wifey want more though


----------



## matt267 PE

She crazy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here Matt, get nagged at least once a week. Doesn't help that her co-workers all have more than one so it's a constant reminder.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You can one up mike


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm all good with Mike having the win on this one.


----------



## Road Guy

You should have at least 2. I fully recommend stopping after 2 though... Vacations and everything will always kind of suck with just one....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have you been talking to my wife RG, that's pretty much her argument right there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well vacations and family holidays


----------



## Road Guy

I'm an only child... It was pretty boring always hanging with your parents for every single road trip/vacation/ etc....

If you could pop them out at age 4 i'd have a dozen... The baby years just suck....(IMO)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here, only child. Guess it was different for me since I didn't really care for much company on vacations/road trips...always had books or games to keep me busy.

Mine isn't even 2 yet so not sure how I feel about it...I would have liked to skip the entire 'wake up every 3 hours for feeding' phase though.


----------



## blybrook PE

Only child and no plans to have a crawler.


----------



## Lumber Jim

You could always have triplets...


----------



## Lumber Jim

That'd put you ahead of mike...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to spam even though I'm late to this party.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Top ten I'm happy now!


----------



## blybrook PE

There won't be any crawlers, ever!


----------



## blybrook PE

And now the winter tires are on the truck!


----------



## matt267 PE

The idea of a second makes me really nervous for many reasons. But I'm sure that in 30 years from now I'll regret it if we don't have another, if we make it that far.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just do it. It'll feel great at the time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Just do it. It'll feel great at the time.




The trying process is the fun part...every thing else, not so much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just about a 10 degree difference, still in the 20s, but feels much warmer outside.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta love that whole body-weather adjustment.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

60s next week are going to be miserable now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey look at that, hit 3k posts! :th_rockon:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lot of jerks on the train this morning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not a fan of people who take up part of the seat with their purse/bag and then act all snotty when they have to move it.


----------



## P-E

Riding that train


----------



## P-E

You better watch your speed


----------



## P-E

Going down the road feeling bad


----------



## P-E

I will survive


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> You should have at least 2. I fully recommend stopping after 2 though... Vacations and everything will always kind of suck with just one....


But you get more cool vacations with none


----------



## engineergurl

I wish I could spam during my commute


----------



## engineergurl

But alas I cant


----------



## P-E

Saw my baby down by the river


----------



## P-E

Waves of violet go crashing and laughing


----------



## P-E

Roll on roll on baby


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have at least 2. I fully recommend stopping after 2 though... Vacations and everything will always kind of suck with just one....
> 
> 
> 
> But you get more cool vacations with none
Click to expand...

What's a vacation? Stavacations only here


----------



## matt267 PE

is the water drained from your hole yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

or did it freeze overnight?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> is the water drained from your hole yet?




That just doesn't sound right


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not inspecting how wet or dry the hole is until 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

But rest assured, I will go deep into the hole to confirm this


----------



## matt267 PE

Just wear protection when probing the hole.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like you might need some lubrication


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't want to create too much friction


----------



## matt267 PE

Friction = chafing


----------



## matt267 PE

don't want that.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Just wear protection when probing the hole.


always need PPE when entering a deep hole


----------



## matt267 PE

^especially one that's dirty.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might want to just avoid those. PPE can't protect everything.


----------



## Lumber Jim

ramnares said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it. It'll feel great at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trying process is the fun part...every thing else, not so much.
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, listening to my six year old talk about Diarrhea and explaining how to apply ointment was pretty fun yesterday...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I would say that drippy holes are bad.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it. It'll feel great at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trying process is the fun part...every thing else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know, listening to my six year old talk about Diarrhea and explaining how to apply ointment was pretty fun yesterday...
Click to expand...

even better when the Mrs. handles it


----------



## Lumber Jim

She was working


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> She was working


do what I do: put newspaper over it


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's sunny here today.

9 degrees, but sunny


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was working
> 
> 
> 
> do what I do: put newspaper over it
Click to expand...

Little girls don't go for newspaper. They need some special hello kitty product.

Dad was not aware of this at the time...


----------



## NJmike PE

good point. boys are so much easier. girls are high maintenance from the word go


----------



## NJmike PE

front to back not back to front


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was working
> 
> 
> 
> do what I do: put newspaper over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little girls don't go for newspaper. They need some special hello kitty product.
> 
> Dad was not aware of this at the time...
Click to expand...



I believe hello kitty has officially been replaced by Elsa....until the next craze comes along.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> front to back not back to front


Back and to the left


----------



## NJmike PE

off to check my hole


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> front to back not back to front


wrong... just use the hose.


----------



## NJmike PE

Correct.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Agreed that Elsa has the top spot now. We have Elsa everywhere in our house but hello kitty still seems to have its place also.


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> front to back not back to front


"Go ask your mother..."


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Particularly bad smelling diaper? Pick up...walk over to mommy / grandma...here's your bundle of joy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

They know that trick and can dodge it very well at my house...


----------



## Lumber Jim

It never gets old to yell "Diaper duty" and have one of the older kids take it to the trash.


----------



## P-E

Sounds like a nooner for njm


----------



## engineergurl

time for lunch yet?


----------



## engineergurl

Thursday is my day to get organized


----------



## engineergurl

Go over what didn't get done this week


----------



## engineergurl

put some of it on the urgent list for tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

and most of it on the next week schedule list


----------



## engineergurl

fun times


----------



## engineergurl

uh oh, I'm getting the too quick reply error


----------



## engineergurl

apparently fun times is too short of a message


----------



## engineergurl

okay time to go spend some money


----------



## engineergurl

thank goodness it isn't mine


----------



## NJmike PE

back work. upon inspection. hole was nice and empty. discharged the fluids into it and properly filled it up. Now wait another 24 hours


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

24 hours is how long you need before you can go again? Geez Mike.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to figure out what's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't want to go to that deli...again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It is warmer outside...maybe Chinese?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well American-Chinese food...not actual Chinese


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty sick of most of the options around here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should just start bringing lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Did remember to bring K-cups in today though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo coffee!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate having to explain the engineering behind calcs to my boss


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's basic math really :/


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> 24 hours is how long you need before you can go again? Geez Mike.


It happens to the best of us. Keep your head up Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Hate having to explain the engineering behind calcs to my boss


once I had to explain dimensional analysis to my boss.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate having to explain the engineering behind calcs to my boss
> 
> 
> 
> once I had to explain dimensional analysis to my boss.
Click to expand...



This was almost as bad...had to explain what percentiles mean.


----------



## NJmike PE

:facepalm:


----------



## engineergurl

it's sunny out


----------



## engineergurl

but chilly


----------



## engineergurl

I brought lunch today


----------



## engineergurl

leftovers


----------



## engineergurl

pretty sure this can be finished up this week guys


----------



## engineergurl

The last number of posts go fast


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, we can totally finish this before Monday


----------



## engineergurl

that's less than 1000 posts per day


----------



## engineergurl

I went to the fridge to get one of the free soda's and all there was left was diet sierra mist


----------



## engineergurl

i'm not going to pay $1.50 for a bottle in the vending machine when there was any flavor of the free ones left


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow is friday


----------



## engineergurl

i have two errands I have to run on the way home from work


----------



## engineergurl

I should have let the dogs have a romp in the yard together right before I left the house this morning


----------



## engineergurl

depending on how long it takes at lowe's I don't want to leave them alone more than 12 hours in the house


----------



## engineergurl

retirement lunch for lunch tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

free food is nice


----------



## engineergurl

not sure what they will have


----------



## engineergurl

we get free food on occasion here


----------



## engineergurl

the beginning of the semester they have the big meeting with everyone


----------



## engineergurl

the food we got there was the strangest plate I have ever seen


----------



## engineergurl

it was lettuce and stuff and had the making of a salad


----------



## engineergurl

but on top, it had tuna salad, chicken salad and pasta salad


----------



## engineergurl

and something else


----------



## engineergurl

Last your the Christmas lunch was good


----------



## engineergurl

ham, turkey, and all the holiday normal food


----------



## engineergurl

spring kick off I think it was chicken with asparagus and something


----------



## engineergurl

can't remember before that


----------



## engineergurl

I'm planning an open house and have the catering menu


----------



## engineergurl

bit expensive


----------



## engineergurl

not too sure how many people will come to the open house


----------



## engineergurl

maximum is 330 or so


----------



## engineergurl

I figured I would have them set up coffee and some danishes in the morning


----------



## engineergurl

the a la carte items for breakfast are


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting at lab to get blood drawn. Combined with the traffic jam; not getting to work on time.


----------



## engineergurl

bagels with cream cheese, butter and Jelly per dozen

Assorted mini danishes

whole fresh fruit (which means apples and oranges)

doughnuts

yogurt cups


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> Waiting at lab to get blood drawn. Combined with the traffic jam; not getting to work on time.




that sucks


----------



## engineergurl

they have other breakfasts but those are by per person


----------



## engineergurl

can't do that if I don't know how many people are coming


----------



## engineergurl

so two dozen mini danishes and two dozen bagels, coffee and juice


----------



## engineergurl

have that out from 9 am until 11:30 am?


----------



## engineergurl

Then at 11:30 have them come back and put out assorted finger sandwiches, fruit and yogurt dip and veggies with dressing, another coffee station and soda and water


----------



## engineergurl

It's 65 bucks for 100 finger sandwiches


----------



## engineergurl

see, I'm working while spaming


----------



## engineergurl

even though it's lunch time


----------



## engineergurl

putting work aside for a bit


----------



## engineergurl

I should go to lowes


----------



## engineergurl

I have never worked anyplace where there was so much yelling


----------



## engineergurl

other places on occasion maybe


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm


----------



## engineergurl

the music isn't very good


----------



## engineergurl

how long do you sit on hold before getting frustrated


----------



## engineergurl

I've been frustrated with them the whole project


----------



## engineergurl

but I'm being lazy


----------



## engineergurl

this wasn't my idea


----------



## engineergurl

okay 5 min and 40 sec, I'm done


----------



## engineergurl

now I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

You can do it!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

You can do it all night long....


----------



## matt267 PE

Go ahead, spam away.


----------



## engineergurl

yup... I'm gonna take my butt down to the store now


----------



## engineergurl

good golly


----------



## engineergurl

have I not filled up a page yet?


----------



## engineergurl

almost I think maybe


----------



## engineergurl

I see a few noobs trying to snipe the top


----------



## engineergurl

49


----------



## engineergurl

50


----------



## engineergurl

and okay for real


----------



## matt267 PE

Lunch time is over. Time for a snack.


----------



## engineergurl

I have an apple


----------



## engineergurl

meatballs and apples today for food


----------



## engineergurl

with some oatmeal


----------



## engineergurl

my boss came back


----------



## engineergurl

going to go to lowes in a minute


----------



## matt267 PE

Enjoy your apple. I just ate some chocolate, peanut butter, wafer thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

It was good.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Enjoy your apple. I just ate some chocolate, peanut butter, wafer thing.




I like the sound of your snacks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ended up getting Chinese


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ridiculous how warm 40 feels right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Freezing in the office yesterday and today it's a freaking oven


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Jerks in the lobby need to understand how to use a thermostat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it time to go home now?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Roughly 1-1/2 hrs left


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Group meeting for class project tonight &gt;&gt;groan&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I really can't wait to be done with this freaking class


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's my group members right there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One man team at the moment


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That pie chart holds true for my group unfortunately


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That cat knows what's up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming the afternoon away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam it's hot


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How many smoke breaks does this girl take...geez she must be a pack a day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well there goes that position I wanted to apply for


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Internally filled...bastards


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;fingers crossed for good PE results so I can expand my application pool&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's with all the office Christmas party emails already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No I am not attending and I'm not buying a $20 secret Santa gift


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You'd think they would get the message from me not participating in all the other stupid parties they have during the year


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh but maybe just this time he'll want to participate


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Alright, that's enough for now I guess


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost to the 3/4 point on this thread though!


----------



## MetsFan

after a slow start, looks like you guys picked it up


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]after a slow start, looks like you guys picked it up[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]after a slow start, looks like you guys picked it up[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]after a slow start, looks like you guys picked it up[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]after a slow start, looks like you guys picked it up[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly

1


----------



## Road Guy

Seriously we may have to add a zero to this thread


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly

2


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly

Woohoo, ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## MetsFan

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## MetsFan

and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Seriously we may have to add a zero to this thread




Woohoo even more spamming!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## matt267 PE

I"m off tomorrow.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## matt267 PE

Full day of studying here I come.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Full day of studying here I come.




That's how I spend all my free Fridays too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## matt267 PE

Fun times.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bought the next two Assassin's Creed games and haven't been able to even open them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should've just saved my money


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well I guess


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Director of Engineering down here today...should ask him if there are any open positions coming up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time for a change


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## NJmike PE

I love when I finish a design and then the client changes it..... but I'm sure they'll dispute the time billed for the revision


----------



## engineergurl

I just spent $2000


----------



## engineergurl

of my own money


----------



## matt267 PE

tell them to go drain a hole.


----------



## engineergurl

not as much fun as other peoples money


----------



## engineergurl

although technically this will eventually be my husband paying this bill


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I just spent $2000


Sounds like you had fun at the strip club!!


----------



## engineergurl

but I said I would chip in $500 which is half the cost of what I think we should be spending


----------



## engineergurl

It has been a pretty productive day considering


----------



## engineergurl

I also bought dark tan paint


----------



## engineergurl

that was $26 and change


----------



## engineergurl

now I can paint the kitchen wall that has been polkadot for a while now


----------



## Supe

Whats wrong with polkadot?


----------



## engineergurl

Supe said:


> Whats wrong with polkadot?




nothing if you wanted polkadot


----------



## engineergurl

ours is polka dot because the paint sat too long and wasn't mixed


----------



## engineergurl

so it's a grey wall with dark grey edging and touch ups


----------



## engineergurl

lowe's is stupid by the way


----------



## engineergurl

i need to get the training description


----------



## engineergurl

so Friday I will be painting the wall


----------



## engineergurl

tonight clean up the house


----------



## engineergurl

then Saturday morning move some furniture


----------



## engineergurl

hopefully new carpet Saturday afternoon !? maybe


----------



## engineergurl

I doubt it, but one can hope


----------



## engineergurl

AND what is cool is that was one of the errands I was going to do on the way home


----------



## engineergurl

so that is one less place I have to stop


----------



## engineergurl

they screwed it up even AFTER all that effort


----------



## engineergurl

the receipt even shows...

price

discount per unit

total price

where the price and total price is the same... grrr


----------



## engineergurl

but I was at one Lowe's store paying for it over the phone to another store and the receipt JUST came through on my e-mail


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## engineergurl

What's 10% of $900... $90 is enough to squabble over


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are you kidding...I squabble over $1


----------



## engineergurl

depends on the situation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Figure if I wear them down enough they'll just give up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No I'm all about equality...I squabble over every thing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## engineergurl

oh I am not even going to bother going back to the store, I'm just going to send an e-mail to the main people


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> oh I am not even going to bother going back to the store, I'm just going to send an e-mail to the main people




That makes more sense


----------



## engineergurl

I think it was pathetic that I even had to go to a different store to get the other crap situated


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

30 mins and I'm out of here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Afternoon spamming, nothing here move along


----------



## engineergurl

but I guess I couldn't pay for it at this store because of taxes maybe?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## engineergurl

that's the only thing I can think of


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo


----------



## engineergurl

since our store is in the county and the store I was at today is inside the city limits


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe it's because the installers are contracted through specific stores?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The retail world is a maze and they just hope that customers get lost


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> or maybe it's because the installers are contracted through specific stores?




This gets my vote


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I love when I finish a design and then the client changes it..... but I'm sure they'll dispute the time billed for the revision




Just wouldn't be right if they didn't dispute it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guy walking around the cubicles wearing sunglasses


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Seriously, how 'cool' does he really thinks he is


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh look at me...la de freaking da


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

20 mins to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon now, move faster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

almost to 7500 posts I see


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cuz this is how we do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Chinese place got my order wrong by the way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was a lunch special with ONE change...seriously how hard could it be


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well, doesn't matter now


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Guy walking around the cubicles wearing sunglasses




on his face or top of his head?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting that spam in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy walking around the cubicles wearing sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on his face or top of his head?
Click to expand...



On his face, he didn't just come in from outside either


----------



## engineergurl

when you posted that I reached up and realized mine were on top of my head and have been since I got back


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And the office lighting has been dimmed so it's not blinding white or anything


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I need a game plan


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> when you posted that I reached up and realized mine were on top of my head and have been since I got back




Ha! How did ram know?


----------



## engineergurl

I have half the lights off in my office because one keeps blinking


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do de do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That can get seriously annoying


----------



## engineergurl

nail polish lasts 4 days apparently


----------



## engineergurl

yes and the maintenance request has been open for a while


----------



## engineergurl

most days i don't even bother with the lights though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Under what conditions?


----------



## engineergurl

we have something like 10 foot celings


----------



## engineergurl

and my back wall is all windows


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The lights here are on the fritz...the timer/sensor is all screwed up so it stays on for 2 hours and goes off until someone goes over and turns it on


----------



## engineergurl

it's sunny today so I could turn the lights out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My back wall is...my boss' cubicle


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok that's enough office spamming for me...be back later for some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See ya!


----------



## engineergurl

so I asked if there was inclement weather that prevented me from getting to work if I could work from home


----------



## engineergurl

they said no


----------



## engineergurl

I have to use vacation


----------



## engineergurl

sooo... I have decided that I will disconnect now


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> My back wall is...my boss' cubicle




best be quiet on the phone then


----------



## Road Guy

Fire in the hole!


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Fire in the hole!


I hope that isn't Mike's hole


----------



## engineergurl

our purchasing director is PO'ed!!! he's been on hold for a long time now and I can hear the music on his phone cause it's on speaker and just a stream of cussing from the room


----------



## engineergurl

I need motivation tonight


----------



## engineergurl

clean the house


----------



## engineergurl

must not go home and spam


----------



## engineergurl

must not go home and watch tv


----------



## engineergurl

must not go home and read a book or study


----------



## engineergurl

I must lug all the Christmas presents, boxes and stuff to the loft


----------



## engineergurl

or someplace other than the middle of the living room


----------



## engineergurl

I am starting to get sleepy


----------



## engineergurl

what is for dinner?


----------



## engineergurl

probably pizza


----------



## engineergurl

one pizza can last me several meals apparently


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One pizza can last me several meals...if said meals were eaten in an extremely short time span.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really want to watch Dexter...need to make some free time somehow


----------



## Lumber Jim

interpreting regulations is interesting, right?


----------



## Lumber Jim

They are so clear and concise...


----------



## matt267 PE

You sould try writing regs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is not easy mixing engineer speak with lawyer speak


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> One pizza can last me several meals...if said meals were eaten in an extremely short time span.




a few days, I did interject a meat ball sub in there so I didn't get sick of pizza


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Is not easy mixing engineer speak with lawyer speak




clear, concise and specific with broad, lengthy and confusion


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

Lawyers like gray area


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a nice Friday too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to spend the day spamming


----------



## Supe

matt267 said:


> Is not easy mixing engineer speak with lawyer speak




This is 99% of my job. I issued the most noncommital letter of Engineering concurrence you've ever read yesterday...


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe, we may do the same thing for a living.


----------



## matt267 PE

I try hard to write technical letters that lawyers and town governments can understand.


----------



## matt267 PE

I kill more trees then I save.


----------



## engineergurl

I have a co-worker that I email for her to do things (kind of like an assembly line, I can't do my part until she does hers) and out of the 50+ items listed, she responds on two saying one was done (which it wasn't) and the other that I did wrong because I didn't pay a $4600+ invoice from a PO that was designated for it (when I pulled it up, there was only $4100 available on it so I couldn't pay it from there...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Is not easy mixing engineer speak with lawyer speak


lawyers suck. :true:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm more about saving the water.


----------



## engineergurl

she does that every time I ask her to do something. She brings up something from like three weeks ago that doesn't make sense.


----------



## NJmike PE

the planet has plenty of water


----------



## engineergurl

temp is starting to drop, sun must be starting to go down


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I'm more about saving the water.








NJmike PE said:


> the planet has plenty of water




I need to stop for water on the way home because I refuse to drink our well water


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> the planet has plenty of water


Well, its all needed for dilution.


----------



## engineergurl

blech


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> the planet has plenty of water
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its all needed for dilution.
Click to expand...

what is, the well?


----------



## matt267 PE

Water too hard for you?


----------



## matt267 PE

Water water everywhere, but not enough to drink.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost time to check the hole again


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Water too hard for you?




no I don't know when the last time anything has been done to that well but I when we first moved in the filter I changed had to be changed after one week,


----------



## engineergurl

if we get a lot of rain, the water comes out brownish


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> if we get a lot of rain, the water comes out brownish


Mmmmm yummy. 
Yeah that doesn't sound right.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm glad I'm on city water


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we get a lot of rain, the water comes out brownish
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm yummy.
> Yeah that doesn't sound right.
Click to expand...

You also have to be careful when you flush the toilet... it will blow a fuse, lol


----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how you roll in Alabama


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm also happy to be on city sewer


----------



## NJmike PE

I have a well too


----------



## NJmike PE

I have a septic too


----------



## NJmike PE

does this van get good gas mileage?


----------



## matt267 PE

You should put dye down the drain and see if your drinking water changes color.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> does this van get good gas mileage?


Nope


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

New page


----------



## matt267 PE

Same spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> You should put dye down the drain and see if your drinking water changes color.


sounds like the pump pulls a lot of sediment

Does the water stink link rotten eggs?


----------



## matt267 PE

My recommendation was for you mike. Not eg.


----------



## matt267 PE

But she does seem to have well issues.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> My recommendation was for you mike. Not eg.


oh....

Well that's a horse of a different color


----------



## NJmike PE

I had mine tested when we bought the house.

came back negative for coliform


----------



## matt267 PE

I've heard on dye testing being done where a guy turned his neighbors well water blue by flushing blue dye into the isds


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you get your water tested regularly?


----------



## matt267 PE

My inlaws have well water.


----------



## matt267 PE

With water softeners


----------



## matt267 PE

Seems like too much work.


----------



## matt267 PE

And isds systems can be expensive to replace.


----------



## matt267 PE

Although, I bet replacing a sewer lateral isn't cheap.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all expensive


----------



## matt267 PE

Just poo in the woods


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Save on toilet paper costs too


----------



## blybrook PE

Must be after hibernation...


----------



## P-E

Stopped at the brewery near the office and got a growler to go.


----------



## P-E

Fort point pale ale


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Do you get your water tested regularly?


Negative ghostrider


matt267 said:


> And isds systems can be expensive to replace.


20-30k easily


----------



## P-E

Football soon


----------



## P-E

Raiders going for a defeated season


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> That's how you roll in Alabama




nope, not in alabama, down there we have a co-op for our water


----------



## engineergurl

okay I am very worried


----------



## engineergurl

a 12 oz bag of assorted chocolate, an 8 oz box of jordan crackers completely gone and another 12 oz bag of assorted chocolate partially gone


----------



## engineergurl

don't know who ate


----------



## engineergurl

chocolate puppy puke


----------



## maryannette

What is there to be worried about? Who ate the cookies?


----------



## maryannette

OH!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Dad just called, said one of the bags of assorted chocolates were chocolate covered pretzles


----------



## engineergurl

Vet told me what to watch for... I'm now searching for the rest of the candy they sent


----------



## maryannette

Was it in the mail?


----------



## engineergurl

it's looking like maybe between the two they consumed 28 oz of candy but none of it was solid chocolate


----------



## engineergurl

no dad was here and brought me a big bag of presents but I didn't know there was chocolate in there, I pulled the box of dog treats out and put that up where they couldn't get it


----------



## maryannette

Years ago, our dog got our delivery of 2 Christmas kringle pastries that a friend sent. They weren't chocolate, so not as much worry, but he was sick. We didn't know what made him sick until about a week later when someone asked if we got the gift. My husband found the wrappers in the yard. I hope the dogs are okay.


----------



## engineergurl

thanks, I am just as angry as I am worried because one of them knows better


----------



## engineergurl

my vet is cool and gave me her cell number though


----------



## engineergurl

I have found bits of smidgen filling on Ana's paws so there is caramel in fur to deal with but that can wait until tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

I was supposed to be productive tonight


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should put dye down the drain and see if your drinking water changes color.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the pump pulls a lot of sediment
> 
> Does the water stink link rotten eggs?
Click to expand...



was that for me? no and it tastes fine but I don't want to drink it, besides, we probably have lead pipes in this house


----------



## engineergurl

it's not too expensive just to buy bottled water, I drink about a gallon a day so most months we spend $30 to $40 on bottled water


----------



## engineergurl

my husband doesn't drink that much though so if it's just me than it's less... I get distilled water by the gallon for $0.89 and usually buy a case of purified water for about $3 or $4


----------



## engineergurl

I do add minerals to the distilled water but it's probably healthier than anything I could get elsewhere from a regular bottle or the tap


----------



## engineergurl

I will cook with the water from the tap


----------



## engineergurl

figure I am usually boiling it so it's killing everything


----------



## engineergurl

okay I have a total of 24 tasks to attempt to accomplish that were planned


----------



## engineergurl

in addition to dealing with the dogs


----------



## engineergurl

I can still get back on track


----------



## engineergurl

easy tasks too


----------



## engineergurl

it doesn't take long to wipe out the bathroom sink with a clorox wipe


----------



## engineergurl

i will go do that now and grab the bathroom trash and BAM that's two things done


----------



## Road Guy

Hope that the doggies okay


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Hope that the doggies okay




thanks, they ate their dinner and have been acting pretty normal. Drinking a little more than normal but not excessively. Being a little needy because they know that they misbehaved, but I have checked a few times Ana doesn't seem to have any pancreas inflammation, but rex I can't tell (I'm not a vet after all) because he has more bulkiness to him


----------



## engineergurl

based on the fact that it's milk chocolate (the lighter the chocolate, the less you have to worry), the fact that while it seems like a lot and it would be for a small dog they are both larger dogs... an 80 lb dog can actually consume like 4 or 5 oz without any issues at all


----------



## engineergurl

that means Ana could actually eat like 7 oz and be fine


----------



## engineergurl

plus it wasn't solid chocolate


----------



## engineergurl

my Dad called me again he said one of the 12 oz bags was chocolate covered pretzles


----------



## engineergurl

so a lot less chocolate on that


----------



## engineergurl

trying to be positive!


----------



## engineergurl

my dogs also have iron stomachs when it comes to anything other than grease


----------



## engineergurl

AND since they are both really healthy weights with not much fat their systems are probably more healthy and can handle working overtime for a day


----------



## engineergurl

I did give them the lower fat food tonight


----------



## engineergurl

will keep them on that for a few days to keep insulin production lower than normal


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I should tackle another task


----------



## engineergurl

pick two


----------



## engineergurl

hmmmm... clean the toilet and empty the carpet cleaner


----------



## engineergurl

the two most nasty jobs on there


----------



## engineergurl

not that my toilet is nasty, because I cleaned it on Saturday morning


----------



## engineergurl

but if I clean it today and then again on Tuesday it will be good for Thanksgiving


----------



## engineergurl

the carpet cleaner is another story


----------



## engineergurl

I forgot to empty the dirty water


----------



## engineergurl

have to empty the dirty water before I steam again and I need to do that tonight because of the puppy chocolate puke


----------



## engineergurl

okay, commercial on tv, move it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry to hear about the pup


----------



## engineergurl

that was easy, apparently I had already done it, thought I forgot but I guess I just forgot doing it


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds like a mess


----------



## engineergurl

thanks matt


----------



## engineergurl

mostly just me panicking


----------



## engineergurl

so I had planned on packing up knick-knacks in prep for the carpet people


----------



## engineergurl

oooo, breaking news


----------



## engineergurl

oh, it's the Pres speaking on immigration


----------



## engineergurl

not sure if that is breaking news


----------



## engineergurl

thought it would be about the cop and if he was indicted


----------



## NJmike PE

Just more of him doing whatever he wants


----------



## matt267 PE

The pres is on?


----------



## matt267 PE

He must be spamming the airways


----------



## matt267 PE

More like trolling


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll read about it in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

See what fox news had to say


----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

They have nothing good to say


----------



## matt267 PE

None of them do


----------



## NJmike PE

Fair. Balanced


----------



## matt267 PE

It's warmer tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Fair. Balanced


Nope


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll come to eb for my news


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## engineergurl

omg (oodness)


----------



## engineergurl

he's saying that we won't deport people if they pay taxes and stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

That good?


----------



## engineergurl

basiclly if your a good immigrant, than you can stay... but if you break the law, go home


----------



## engineergurl

but I thought they were all breaking the law


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds nice


----------



## engineergurl

so I don't know what he's saying, once again


----------



## NJmike PE

He's a dick


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah the whole thing is a mess


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> so I don't know what he's saying, once again


That's the point


----------



## matt267 PE

He's a lawyer


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I don't know what he's saying, once again
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point
Click to expand...

This. Doesn't matter anyway. He's gonna lie and then do what he wants anyway


----------



## engineergurl

I'm pretty sure he just called Americans stupid


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish we could have a combat vetted marine as pres


----------



## engineergurl

something about sending the best and brightest educated people home


----------



## matt267 PE

Or a seal


----------



## engineergurl

okay next task


----------



## matt267 PE

He's going to send me home?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or a ranger


----------



## matt267 PE

Or an engineer


----------



## matt267 PE

Too many lawyers


----------



## matt267 PE

Nation wide is on your side


----------



## matt267 PE

Cbs cares


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we know the cut score yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think we ever figured it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Ask sap


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> okay next task




okay maybe not


----------



## engineergurl

i was supposed to be motivated tonight!!!


----------



## engineergurl

the storage bins are light enough I can move them but heavy enough I don't want to move all 5 up the stairs alone


----------



## engineergurl

I would probably fall down the steps and lay there for who knows


----------



## engineergurl

isn't there football on?


----------



## engineergurl

yes there is but it doesn't look like a very interesting game


----------



## engineergurl

chiefs and radiers?


----------



## engineergurl

it's okay to break the law as long as you don't kill someone


----------



## engineergurl

someone tell me to go do the next chore


----------



## engineergurl

dishes


----------



## engineergurl

ugh, I hate doing dishes


----------



## engineergurl

back when we lived in NC I ripped out cabinets and put in a dishwasher and said I would never live another place where I had to wash them by hand


----------



## engineergurl

now I live here and have to do them by hand


----------



## engineergurl

done and I took the dogs out again... I don't want to have to clean anything in the house if I don't have to


----------



## engineergurl

what's left?


----------



## engineergurl

pretty much not much


----------



## engineergurl

3 rooms dust and vac


----------



## engineergurl

trash from three rooms


----------



## NJmike PE

I just ate a stale pretzel


----------



## engineergurl

pack up kinck-knacks from 3 rooms which I don't think I will do until I know when the carpet is scheduled


----------



## engineergurl

stale pretzles


----------



## engineergurl

not yummy


----------



## engineergurl

move boxes upstairs which I have decided I don't want to tackle on my own


----------



## engineergurl

and "tape off kitchen if time"


----------



## engineergurl

so I feel better now


----------



## engineergurl

we aren't a knick-knack kind of house so that won't take long in any room which is why I'm deciding to wait


----------



## engineergurl

cause if they don't do the carpet before Thanksgiving, then I'll want to put them all back out again


----------



## engineergurl

no point in making extra work


----------



## engineergurl

knick-knacks in the sitting room consist of a basket of video games, 4 candles, a candelabra, the wii, some games and two baskets


----------



## NJmike PE

Wetzel pretzel


----------



## engineergurl

I clutterbust the house once a week


----------



## engineergurl

say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzle?


----------



## engineergurl

pretzel*


----------



## engineergurl

whatever, I would love one, but my dogs ate them all


----------



## engineergurl

daum them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife had me redo the 1st floor kitchen completely...that's my one major project for the year


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

She's already talking about the second floor bathroom being next year's project


----------



## engineergurl

not to hell though because I don't want them to die


----------



## engineergurl

we do minimal things here because we don't own this house


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought all dogs go to heaven?


----------



## engineergurl

however my husband knows how much I hate it here and feels bad so we do some things just to make it feel like a home


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I own the home but it's our first...already have my eyes set on moving in a couple years


----------



## engineergurl

they ate my gertrude hawk candy, that shit comes twice a year here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't want to make it look ultra spiffy and then when we sell I have to redo a ton of stuff


----------



## engineergurl

we have a house in Alabama


----------



## engineergurl

that is our forever house


----------



## engineergurl

minor things have been done to that house though


----------



## engineergurl

engineered wood floors in some rooms


----------



## engineergurl

and painting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Would you really damn this to hell?


----------



## engineergurl

and an 8ft wooden privacy fence around the back acre or so


----------



## engineergurl

i can't see that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure what's going on with that image


----------



## engineergurl

this house we put a 4 ft chain link fence in the side yard (for my convenience so I can open the door and let the dogs out)


----------



## engineergurl

i can't see most images, KF says it's a user problem


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's what I was trying to post...would you damn this ^^ to hell


----------



## engineergurl

painting here because when we moved in it looked like yellow smokers walls


----------



## engineergurl

that marley is mild compared to my two


----------



## engineergurl

and i cried my eyes out when i read that book


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah I had 6 dogs growing up...that book was a tear jerker


----------



## engineergurl

it is what it is though


----------



## engineergurl

I don't want to think about it


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is over 8 now ant that is old for GSD's


----------



## engineergurl

we had one as a kid that went senile at 13 years and Dusty wasn't a pure breed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah I hear you, that's tough to go through any time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So before we kill this page as a tear jerker...back to ranting about home projects


----------



## engineergurl

we have a deal though. the dogs will get cremated


----------



## engineergurl

no one wants to dig a hole that big except mike so he can fill it with water and let it drain


----------



## engineergurl

lets see what else did I want to do here at this house


----------



## engineergurl

we only have a year left hopefully


----------



## engineergurl

then again i said that every year for the last two or three


----------



## engineergurl

top? or not? who cares? some one will get it


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe now?


----------



## engineergurl

yup, that got me there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike's all about digging holes?


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is asking for something and I don't know what


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I shouldn't rile him up...

more than usual.


----------



## engineergurl

gonna check the water bowl and take them out again


----------



## engineergurl

wish I could see them in the yard, they could be sick and I wouldn't know


----------



## engineergurl

hat's on and I'm heading out to the cold


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The bathroom is fine...she just wants something ultra nice


----------



## engineergurl

giving them 5 min and that is it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good luck, don't stay out too long!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got home from work and my kid wanted to go outside...had to get him all bundled up, buckled in his little car-buggy, and pushed him around a few blocks...so much for getting in and being comfortable


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trying to get him to say his name and he refuses...might be our fault for not calling him by his name much and being all cutesy


----------



## engineergurl

nothing so I think maybe they will be okay for the night?


----------



## NJmike PE

18 months old? No worries you have time.


----------



## engineergurl

little kid?


----------



## NJmike PE

He'll start doing it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah 18


----------



## engineergurl

wow I missed a bunch of posts there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spent the entire 45 minute buggy walk spelling/saying his name and the alphabet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got a bunch of stares from people like I was a lunatic


----------



## engineergurl

who cares if he says it, as long as he turns his head


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might just be a parent thing (I hope)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh he responds to it just fine...and he says a ton of other words...just not his name


----------



## engineergurl

who cares if people think you are loony if it means you are helping your kid


----------



## engineergurl

my mom and dad have my nephew this week


----------



## engineergurl

mom said he was a shit machine


----------



## engineergurl

said he had three dirty diapers in one day and all I could do was roll my eyes


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids usually are


----------



## NJmike PE

Me too


----------



## engineergurl

it is raining on the football game


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing wrong with a healthy shit


----------



## engineergurl

they are worth it though


----------



## NJmike PE

Or three per day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He's consistent about his diapers so don't get any complaints from grandma about those...every now and then there's a particularly atrocious one that requires some tag teaming


----------



## engineergurl

anyhoo


----------



## NJmike PE

I find much comfort in a healthy shit


----------



## NJmike PE

It just sucks when it's still in my pants


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't dealt much with either of my nephews diapers


----------



## NJmike PE

Wet ones are a bitch to clean though


----------



## engineergurl

but I lived with my sister when my niece was wearing them


----------



## NJmike PE

I was talking about me


----------



## engineergurl

I still can't believe how old she is


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> It just sucks when it's still in my pants




Bill Engvall - "Bring me my brown pants!"


----------



## engineergurl

yellow poo means you aren't digesting your food properly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Man I hope you guys get that reference


----------



## engineergurl

I didn't know that until recently


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bill, not yellow poo


----------



## NJmike PE

When it looks like chili you're gonna need a hose


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What is with you and multi-colored poo EG? Red velvet...yellow...tasting the rainbow?


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's your sign


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Man I hope you guys get that reference




bring me my red shirt


----------



## engineergurl

it took me a min to think about it, I don't know what it's really from or anything but i remember the joke


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thank God...made a few Bill (and other Blue Comedy) around NYC friends and they were clueless


----------



## engineergurl

actually yellow poo is indicative to celiac disease


----------



## engineergurl

hence all the gf references and while you guys make fun of me


----------



## engineergurl

I am finding how much I can eat with out yellow poo! ha ha ha


----------



## engineergurl

so Ram


----------



## engineergurl

do you live in the city?


----------



## engineergurl

I grew up in upstate


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's a crappy summary:


----------



## engineergurl

kind of always grouped NJ and the city together


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I live in the city


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm in Queens


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, I'm talking yellow, not any of those colors


----------



## NJmike PE

Mines blue


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're part Smurf?


----------



## engineergurl

I have a lot of friends that moved there when we graduated


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Honestly I'm trying to get OUT of the city...cost of living is astronomical and salaries just aren't cutting it


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> kind of always grouped NJ and the city together


That's fucked up. I thought we were friends


----------



## Lumber Jim

Wow what a conversation to jump in on....


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha we were talking baby poo and look what a friend just posted on fb


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dogs, babies, poop, and NJ...those last two sound like a valid pair right?


----------



## NJmike PE

I have the resemblance of chili running down my leg now.


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.tiarasandprozac.co.uk/2014/11/the-vest-epiphany.html?m=1#.VGY0zTJVmAc.facebook


----------



## NJmike PE

So


----------



## engineergurl

hey, y'all are like 5 hours south of us and don't eat salt potatoes


----------



## engineergurl

well 5 hours south of where I was


----------



## engineergurl

I dated a guy from the city once


----------



## engineergurl

he passed away since then, but was a great guy


----------



## Lumber Jim

Something about it still being in his pants

I guess they're quite a pair in that situation...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never really experienced a poonami (knock on wood), but wish I knew that a while ago!


----------



## engineergurl

firefighter


----------



## engineergurl

I like living further south


----------



## engineergurl

however I had a blast when I lived up in watertown ny


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The Broadway shows are worth it...have friends who come down from Washington DC, VT, NH...to catch them here


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> http://www.tiarasandprozac.co.uk/2014/11/the-vest-epiphany.html?m=1#.VGY0zTJVmAc.facebook


I knew this and have used it


----------



## Lumber Jim

Makes good engineering sense...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's completely new to me...if I ever have a second one I'm a bit more prepared


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well I'm going to call it a night


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost 8k posts in here, wow that moved along fast


----------



## NJmike PE

Later


----------



## NJmike PE

Usually does


----------



## Lumber Jim

When it's up to their neck though even pulling them out the top results in mess


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Later folks...happy spamming


----------



## Lumber Jim

Have a great night!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Watching the Lego movie...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good morning city!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Follow the instructions


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Well I'm going to call it a night




night


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> When it's up to their neck though even pulling them out the top results in mess




I can imagine


----------



## engineergurl

never seen the lego movie


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lord business and taco tuesday


----------



## engineergurl

okay, dogs out again, every whine is making me parinoid


----------



## engineergurl

was on the phone just then


----------



## Lumber Jim

Want a play by play?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spoiler alert!

It's about Legos and everything is awesome


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you see anything weird, report it immediately


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I smell stink bug


----------



## Lumber Jim

Everything is awesome


----------



## Lumber Jim

It wasn't me


----------



## engineergurl

LJ I don't think you will catch up with me this time


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sure a cat or dog ate a stink bug


----------



## engineergurl

I can't stay up too late tonight


----------



## engineergurl

but feel like I have to


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> LJ I don't think you will catch up with me this time


I may surprise you....


----------



## engineergurl

sigh


----------



## engineergurl

you could I suppose


----------



## Lumber Jim

But probably not cause I can't stay up late or ignore my wife...


----------



## engineergurl

wth am I supposed to do if something happens to the dogs tonight?


----------



## engineergurl

I would seriously have a nervous breakdown


----------



## engineergurl

put them outside in their cages maybe?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think I'll work a full day tomorrow


----------



## Lumber Jim

I haven't looked back yet. What's withthe dogs?


----------



## engineergurl

they ate a bunch of chocolate


----------



## Lumber Jim

May or may not be an issue. When we were kids we would feed our daisy chocolate all the time and she was with us for 12 years


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow is friday


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> May or may not be an issue. When we were kids we would feed our daisy chocolate all the time and she was with us for 12 years




they have eaten it before, just never this much


----------



## engineergurl

I'm also being a stressed out worry wort probably


----------



## engineergurl

I worry a lot


----------



## engineergurl

so far this week they have eaten a roll of wrapping paper


----------



## Lumber Jim

I've never understood why it's bad for them.


----------



## engineergurl

a pandora charm


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> I've never understood why it's bad for them.




they don't process the chemicals the way we do


----------



## engineergurl

they chewed up a spoon and half of it was missing


----------



## engineergurl

and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## engineergurl

it's mostly rex


----------



## engineergurl

i think i'm gonna heat up a slice of pizza


----------



## Lumber Jim

We need to get a dog but I haven't been able to do it yet because I don't want to leave it in the kennel all the time.


----------



## Lumber Jim

A dog would be good for the kids


----------



## Lumber Jim

We just have no time to give one the attention that they need right now


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

I have two dogs and two cats


----------



## Lumber Jim

We even got rid of our chickens this year because we were running out of time to take care of them properly


----------



## engineergurl

they do take up a lot of time


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'm having issues because they are cooped up for so long


----------



## engineergurl

10 or 11 hours is too long but I don't have a choice


----------



## engineergurl

I keep hoping that I can find a job closer to the house


----------



## engineergurl

I put in for a receptionist position at a retirement community just a bit away


----------



## engineergurl

also put if for an office manager and one other position with them too


----------



## engineergurl

the dude they just showed on the sidelines was shaking real bad


----------



## engineergurl

it's probably cold, it seems to be cold everywhere right now


----------



## Lumber Jim

I hope it works out for you. Getting closer to home is always good


----------



## engineergurl

it looks muddy there too


----------



## engineergurl

thanks


----------



## engineergurl

but I'm thankful that I have a job and a paycheck


----------



## engineergurl

okay, gonna go check facebook and go to bed


----------



## engineergurl

one more


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think working at a retirement home is a calling. It wouldn't be for me though. I'm not patient enough


----------



## Lumber Jim

Have a good night!


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> I think working at a retirement home is a calling. It wouldn't be for me though. I'm not patient enough




I did it when I was in high school and during summers in college


----------



## engineergurl

night!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Hope the pups turn out ok.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Night!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Time to monotonously spam this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

monotonously spamming this thread...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost time for bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Did I miss anything in the last 400 posts?


----------



## engineergurl

What # are we up to?


----------



## engineergurl

Oh... just over 8000... nice work lumber jim


----------



## engineergurl

Puppys are still alive


----------



## frazil

Wow, serious spam the last couple days!


----------



## frazil

Nice work.


----------



## frazil

Just landed in new jersey


----------



## frazil

Waiting for the plane to boston


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Just landed in new jersey


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## frazil

Yay!


----------



## NJmike PE

If you gave me advance warning I could have greeted you with a sign


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just landed in new jersey
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
Click to expand...

Ha! Actually this airport is nicer than I remember (Newark)


----------



## frazil

A nice sign?


----------



## NJmike PE

If I remember correctly they have remodeled it.


----------



## frazil

Time to shut off electronics.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> A nice sign?


Of course. I'd save the nasty sign for csb


----------



## frazil

Happy spamming!


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice sign?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. I'd save the nasty sign for csb
Click to expand...

Ok good.


----------



## NJmike PE

Later. I need coffee


----------



## frazil

Nevermind, maintenance issue


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monotonously reading the monotonous spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good morning spam post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There's your sign Mike/Frazil


----------



## frazil

Lol!


----------



## frazil

Maintenance issue resolved


----------



## frazil

Now can we go?


----------



## engineergurl

Spam....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Boss just strolled in wearing jeans and leather jacket....that's new to say the least


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this to 8500 before I leave post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Poopin' on company time:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is how we do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this thread to 8500 before I leave today post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this thread to 8500 before I leave today post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this thread to 8500 before I leave today post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this thread to 8500 before I leave today post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this thread to 8500 before I leave today post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this thread to 8500 before I leave today post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guy on the train this morning, at 5:20, playing a handheld radio, blaring music out loud


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Chatting to his friend saying he doesn't care that his music is loud because this isn't a hotel and people shouldn't be sleeping on the train


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dude...not your home either...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bunch of jacka$$es on the train sometime


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yet another thing that pisses me off on the subway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really need to have a shorter commute


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then again 1-hour isn't too bad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Could be better but could be a heck of a lot worst


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just throwing those thoughts out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This will be me leaving the office today...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Found a gif of Mike on the dance floor...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bahahaha I actually was looking for that gif a while back to show it to a friend of mine...found it again randomly this morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Those are some super human pants to not tear during a split like that...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On a more serious note, anyone out there went through a refinancing?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wasn't thinking about it but got a call from my bank with "deals" right now and actually sounds fairly reasonable


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just want to make sure I'm not missing something entirely and will get screwed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure if it's an actual refinance...but it will lower my interest rate


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just throwing the question out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## frazil

Lol at mike dancing gif


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Found a gif of Mike on the dance floor...


----------



## P-E

ramnares said:


>


I know the feeling and it still hurts


----------



## frazil

In Boston!! Man, it's chilly!


----------



## NJmike PE

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7sUS/wink-com-workout

EDIT: Funny commercial


----------



## engineergurl

is it too early for teriyaki beef flavor yakisoba noodles?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It is never too early for yakisoba noodles


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

While you're at it share a beer with Mike


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> While you're at it share a beer with Mike


off hours, we refer to it as cold tea. :wink:


----------



## engineergurl

I have hot tea


----------



## engineergurl

POSITIVISM today


----------



## engineergurl

that wasn't the right word, but the irony of that post is not lost on me


----------



## engineergurl

there is another brand of noodles that I think I like better


----------



## engineergurl

I don't care if you are someone's boss, if their office door is closed, you should knock before opening it


----------



## engineergurl

tonight I have to paint a wall


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> I don't care if you are someone's boss, if their office door is closed, you should knock before opening it




No more furious masturbating on the clock anymore.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are someone's boss, if their office door is closed, you should knock before opening it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more furious masturbating on the clock anymore.
Click to expand...



wasn't my office, that kind of stuff just bugs me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are someone's boss, if their office door is closed, you should knock before opening it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more furious masturbating on the clock anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are someone's boss, if their office door is closed, you should knock before opening it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more furious masturbating on the clock anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't my office, that kind of stuff just bugs me
Click to expand...



Even worse!


----------



## csb

But in all honesty, we've got a guy here who sees a closed door and has to barge in. He's most everyone's boss, so we're just allowed to give him the "Um, what the hell" look rather than, "FKnock!"


----------



## engineergurl

some people were recently promoted and I think the power is going to their head


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are someone's boss, if their office door is closed, you should knock before opening it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more furious masturbating on the clock anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't my office, that kind of stuff just bugs me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse!
Click to expand...



What are you talking about...no need to clean up afterward.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> But in all honesty, we've got a guy here who sees a closed door and has to barge in. He's most everyone's boss, so we're just allowed to give him the "Um, what the hell" look rather than, "FKnock!"




typically, If we are open to visitors just walking in, we turn the deadbolt before shutting the door so it won't shut all the way


----------



## engineergurl

right now, because I have food on my desk, I have my door closed like that, letting people know I'm in here and not busy... I really just don't want some student to walk by as I'm chowing down on noodles


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I live in cubicle land...don't know what you guys mean by 'door'


----------



## engineergurl

I also have signs for my door


----------



## engineergurl

lol, our building doesn't make sense


----------



## engineergurl

it's some old tobacco company building that was donated


----------



## engineergurl

well the photo on here, you can actually read the name so never mind


----------



## engineergurl

the warehouse next door is a u-haul storage place


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if they processed tobacco there


----------



## csb

TOBACCO GHOSTS


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb

heh heh...dock


----------



## P-E

We're about to get smaller open style cubes with no book shelves. Umm I have 13 shelves of books.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I had tons of reference books at work too...when I moved to my new job it took weeks of hauling one box at a time on the train to get it all moved home


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I haven't moved them in at my new job...no space for it


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> In Boston!! Man, it's chilly!


Yup cold. At Logan?


----------



## P-E

I guess we will have to store everything at home


----------



## engineergurl

wow the American Tobacco Company had some crazy history


----------



## engineergurl

almost time for my free lunch?


----------



## engineergurl

not quite yet


----------



## csb

power-engineer said:


> We're about to get smaller open style cubes with no book shelves. Umm I have 13 shelves of books.




How are engineers supposed to work in open style cubes? It's like one continuous PE exam.


----------



## csb

YOU HEAR THAT, NCEES?! TAKING EXAMS WITH YOU SUCKS!


----------



## engineergurl

I probably shouldn't start an e-mail "Like I've already explained to you..."


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's how I start all mine ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And if the person I'm sending it to is higher on the corporate ladder I start adding more expletives


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta make them feel special after all


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> I probably shouldn't start an e-mail "Like I've already explained to you..."


----------



## blybrook PE

This thread could be done by Monday at this pace


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let's pick up the pace and get this over with


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like I'll be doing lunch solo today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure what I really feel like having


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

These lunch decisions are getting a bit annoying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well at least it's the hard decision for today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really sleepy right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even with 2 cups of coffee down the hatch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might need an afternoon coffee too today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't want to fall asleep on the train...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That would suck


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Class quiz later today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Absolutely wonderful


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's how all the cool kids spend their Fridays


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't wait for this class to be done and over with


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Actually, can't wait for this degree to be done and over with


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^ There's a frequent rant


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam suck-up coworker stopping by to say hi


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

His nose is so brown he can form his own palette


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope he doesn't come back down here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Alright enough of that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to trying to figure out lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But first here's a brief message from our sponsors


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And we're back


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Some solo spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So my boss is going to attempt to explain calcs to his boss


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I shouldn't leave my desk right about now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Expecting an avalanche of follow up questions on how things were done and why


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Expect more out of a fellow engineer :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well I suppose


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should be mildly entertaining


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then again shi*t rolls downhill...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too much chit chat in surrounding cubicles...messing with the spamming mojo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost to 8300


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just more spam here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And a little bit more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Girls here complain about printer toners like the money is coming out of their pocket...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just get another toner for crying out loud


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Geez this is ridiculous


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I should print a Grainger catalog just to mess with them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh no the printer's being hogged and the toner's going to be used up and he's killing all the trees


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Probably not the best way to describe it with the wife around:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sure CSB could make a joke out of that ^^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Clearing my mind with spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Who am I kidding...burning some time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa almost lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And still no clue what I want to get


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too cold to just walk around until I see something interesting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess it'll be something boring


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Definitely NOT that deli again...been there twice this week


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm should I keep spamming?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Feels like 26°


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm decisions decisions


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well on the way to 8500


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9k a go by tonight?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If I keep wasting time like this then most likely...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing here, just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So these girls are giving a co-worker in their group a tough time about making up 10mins


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yet they come in half hour late and leave early almost daily since their boss is out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you're going to game the system don't screw with others


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"You have 10 mins to make up don't you?"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Freaking hell give me a break


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There are guys taking dumps in the toilet longer than that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## csb

Post to get in on this action.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## csb

Because


----------



## csb

once upon a time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo, no longer solo spamming


----------



## csb

The Dude and I


----------



## csb

were thread killers


----------



## csb

ramnares


----------



## csb

you are the new dude


----------



## csb

abide well


----------



## csb

school of pe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

did I offend someone with my ranting up there?


----------



## csb

SE Vertical


----------



## csb

I don't even know what that means


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

didn't think I did but...


----------



## csb

What did you say?


----------



## csb

I'm too busy spamming to read


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This should make the spamming go by faster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh thought you were offended by something I wrote in my spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But guess not, so never mind


----------



## csb

one more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should figure out what's for lunch


----------



## csb

thread killing means FINISHING THIS THING


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Making this much harder than it is


----------



## csb

not like when I kill a thread


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Roughly 1600 to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unless this becomes a 20k spam thread


----------



## csb

with "inappropriate" comments


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Which would be...awesome


----------



## csb

WHATEVER


----------



## csb

1600 to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and scary


----------



## csb

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or not


----------



## csb

These used to be 5K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoops


----------



## csb

Then we went to ultramarathons


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wow...lotta spamming if 10ks are becoming the new 5ks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought I saw a 100k around here once


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Must've died an inglorious death


----------



## csb

I had to post fast so you didn't snag that top.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I wasn't quite as prolific a spammer back then


----------



## csb

I think it was an homage that got shut down.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I got the darn post too fast error message


----------



## csb

Back in my day


----------



## csb

these things had rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well there's always next page


----------



## csb

You couldn't post consecutively.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Rules like no saying lunchtime spam for 2 pages in a row?


----------



## csb

So it took two people to finish these


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh that makes sense too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Encourages participation


----------



## csb

Exactly!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We're all about the spamming


----------



## csb

Okay.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No treble...


----------



## csb

With that said


----------



## csb

I've got to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate myself for knowing some of the lyrics to that song


----------



## csb

I'll be back


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm off to lunch...spammed enough for now I think


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See ya later


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ugh, why did I ever want to go back to work!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Being out two weeks makes it a biotch to catch up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And I'm working on a Friday....I'm supposed to have Friday's off.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Been a crazy work week for me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

One more hour...and I'm off.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get back to work and your Inbox has a million unread emails?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I hate coming back from long vacations and going through the email catch-up / clean-up process


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back from lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ended up having Indian


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That was quite a bit of food


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope I don't hit the post lunch daze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And yet again the temp in the building is on the fritz


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hot as hell in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Turn down the freaking heat darn it!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 hours and I'm out of here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 days in the office next week and then off from Wednesday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

WOOT!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looking forward to the vacation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not the drive, but the time off will be good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's enough spam from me for now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't want to hog the spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Leave some for others


----------



## NJmike PE

lil late for dat


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is it 5 yet[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

Thyme after thyme


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Thyme after thyme[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Thyme after thyme[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Thyme after thyme[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

Lol, it's an actual place


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> lil late for dat




Have some spam Mike, you're not yourself when you're hungry


----------



## engineergurl

free lunch was okay


----------



## engineergurl

but it didn't agree with me much


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What'd you have?


----------



## engineergurl

spaghetti with meat sauce

rice with veggies

baked chicken

salad

steamed broccoli

and cake


----------



## engineergurl

my eyes are messed up


----------



## engineergurl

tore my contact


----------



## engineergurl

had a replacement one in my desk drawer


----------



## engineergurl

think it is an old perscription because now I'm seeing funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds like you're buzzed


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell it Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

No time s


----------



## matt267 PE

Unless it's for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread might be finished by Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then the results cam come out.


----------



## NJmike PE

This thread needs some rules


----------



## NJmike PE

That will bring it to a hault


----------



## engineergurl

am I required to respond if someone e-mailed me in all caps at work? like seriously


----------



## NJmike PE

YES


----------



## engineergurl

can it wait until Monday?


----------



## engineergurl

and is "that's not my job" an acceptable response?


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> am I required to respond if someone e-mailed me in all caps at work? like seriously




We openly mock the people who reply to us like that.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I required to respond if someone e-mailed me in all caps at work? like seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We openly mock the people who reply to us like that.
Click to expand...



It was to me only, so I clicked reply then added all the other names back in and responded very professionally pointing out why the issue was their own fault and how it could have been prevented then included however we will do this for you even though we have already done that for you too...


----------



## engineergurl

well


----------



## engineergurl

you guys thought you would slip by me because I was busy at work today


----------



## engineergurl

and I have to paint the wall tonight


----------



## engineergurl

but I have held my own today


----------



## engineergurl

and there isn't a single page from me of all the same thing over and over and over


----------



## engineergurl

with a few "i need to go to bed posts mixed in"


----------



## engineergurl

I also have been able to participate in other threads as well


----------



## engineergurl

which indicates high quality spamming


----------



## engineergurl

AND I solved a ton of "emergencies" at work today


----------



## engineergurl

so now I just hope that I can get down out of the city


----------



## engineergurl

get to the liquor store


----------



## engineergurl

and get home


----------



## engineergurl

to my puppy dogs


----------



## engineergurl

to see what kind of state they are in


----------



## engineergurl

time to shut the pc down!


----------



## csb

WEEKEND POST


----------



## engineergurl

absolutely normal evening in our house


----------



## engineergurl

I am so thankful I didn't come home to chocolate puppy poo


----------



## engineergurl

I am supposed to paint the wall tonight but sort of feel like procrastinating until tomorrow morning


----------



## engineergurl

going to have a CAB and relax for a bit and decide


----------



## engineergurl

oh yeah, it's supposed to be 51 tomorrow, 56 on Sunday and mid 70's on Monday


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I can't wait until vacation


----------



## engineergurl

ooo, a package came today and I forgot to open it!


----------



## engineergurl

I bet it's all those games I ordered for my husband


----------



## engineergurl

yup, games


----------



## P-E

Got beer?


----------



## P-E

I drink two guiness in the morning


----------



## P-E

I drink two guiness at night


----------



## P-E

Hmm finish this thread tonight or my growler of fort point pale ale?


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

After happy hour spam


----------



## P-E

Extra happy hour spam


----------



## P-E

Happy hour extra spam


----------



## P-E

Happy spam extra hour


----------



## P-E

Extra happy spam hour


----------



## P-E

Hour spam extra happy


----------



## P-E

Could you would you on a train


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Did Kc realy lose last night


----------



## P-E

All the planets are aligning for the pats


----------



## P-E

Go pats


----------



## P-E

Almost at the station


----------



## P-E

One more stop


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

I would not could not on a train


----------



## akwooly

dats a lotta spam


----------



## P-E

At station


----------



## engineergurl

me thinks the contacts may have to come out of my eyes soon


----------



## engineergurl

yup


----------



## engineergurl

animals are driving me NUTS


----------



## engineergurl

might have to lock myself into the bedroom to have 5 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

I have a brand new notebook


----------



## engineergurl

and a pack of colored pens


----------



## engineergurl

next week is Thanksgiving and I am considering having the Christmas decorations out already


----------



## engineergurl

it would be nice to have thehouse fancy decorated


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is trying to blow out the candle


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, I think I can procrastinate the wall


----------



## engineergurl

still need to come up with a big present for the hubby


----------



## engineergurl

what will be fun to do in LA


----------



## P-E

Keg of beer for present and la


----------



## P-E

Go B's


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

these pens make me waste paper because they bleed through to the other side


----------



## blybrook PE

Toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

One


----------



## matt267 PE

Or


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep posting


----------



## matt267 PE

Till


----------



## matt267 PE

They


----------



## matt267 PE

Shut


----------



## matt267 PE

Us


----------



## matt267 PE

Down


----------



## engineergurl

blah blah blah


----------



## engineergurl

it's my sisters 30th birthday


----------



## matt267 PE

Blah blah blah yourself


----------



## engineergurl

I'm bored


----------



## matt267 PE

What's you sister dipping for her birthday


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing


----------



## matt267 PE

Not dipping


----------



## matt267 PE

Unless she's dipping


----------



## matt267 PE

Is she dipping?


----------



## engineergurl

they are in Nashville


----------



## engineergurl

last man standing is on tv


----------



## engineergurl

I seriously love this show


----------



## engineergurl

they are talking about lightbulbs


----------



## engineergurl

dissing cfl light bulbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Is all about led lights now anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

Is all about the base too


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tired


----------



## matt267 PE

Was up too early


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to bed soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Will be up early again tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Have to study before daughter's swim lessons


----------



## matt267 PE

Then study some more


----------



## matt267 PE

Study on Sunday too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then yard work


----------



## matt267 PE

Then work on Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

I gotta figure out how to study over thanksgiving


----------



## matt267 PE

Will be with the in laws skiing/snowboarding


----------



## matt267 PE

No studying will be done


----------



## matt267 PE

All well


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

^ :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice guys finish last.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Nice guys finish last.




sometimes not at all, BAH HA HA


----------



## engineergurl

but the guys should finish last


----------



## engineergurl

it is Friday night


----------



## engineergurl

how far in advance can I make the dressing?


----------



## engineergurl

I really don't want to be up late on wednesday making food


----------



## engineergurl

I also don't want to make pre-made cornbread


----------



## engineergurl

I need to change my socks, my feet are cold


----------



## engineergurl

I have the best dressing recipe


----------



## engineergurl

cornbread

sweet and hot Italian sausage


----------



## engineergurl

veggies and broth


----------



## engineergurl

and seasoning


----------



## engineergurl

and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## engineergurl

I always go overboard with food


----------



## engineergurl

but I feel like I am under doing it this year


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I should make a few more things


----------



## engineergurl

I could do a squash dish


----------



## engineergurl

asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls


----------



## engineergurl

you know what I miss?


----------



## engineergurl

texas pete's pickles


----------



## engineergurl

can't find them here


----------



## engineergurl

I think the dogs are telling me they need to go out


----------



## engineergurl

again


----------



## engineergurl

but they were good dogs today


----------



## engineergurl

rex ate a notebook, but it was one he started eating last week


----------



## engineergurl

I want a crown made of a braid of my hair


----------



## engineergurl

I think the women on tv that do that must have extensions because my hair is long and i can't do it


----------



## engineergurl

it got cold out!


----------



## engineergurl

shark tank! woot!


----------



## engineergurl

kitchen safe!


----------



## engineergurl

this thing is pretty cool


----------



## engineergurl

okay focus eg, focus


----------



## engineergurl

they have a new shark though


----------



## engineergurl

i hate it when people cry on tv


----------



## engineergurl

the new shark is the gopro dude


----------



## engineergurl

what do you give a boss for Christmas?


----------



## engineergurl

he golfs, just got married and has a baby on the way


----------



## engineergurl

I think a cookie platter


----------



## engineergurl

I'm ocd about my lists


----------



## engineergurl

okay, the final Christmas list is done


----------



## engineergurl

it is Friday, have I mentioned that?


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls


what are pickle rolls?


----------



## engineergurl

and it is FREEZING outside!


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls
> 
> 
> 
> what are pickle rolls?
Click to expand...



you take a slice of lunch meat (cut to size) and smear it with a mixture of cream cheese and sour cream and roll a sweet gershwin up in it


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I want a crown made of a braid of my hair


the milkmaid braid is really in...


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls
> 
> 
> 
> what are pickle rolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you take a slice of lunch meat (cut to size) and smear it with a mixture of cream cheese and sour cream and roll a sweet gershwin up in it
Click to expand...

uh. yum.


----------



## engineergurl

it says i'm not here


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a crown made of a braid of my hair
> 
> 
> 
> the milkmaid braid is really in...
Click to expand...



YES, how do they do that?


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls
> 
> 
> 
> what are pickle rolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you take a slice of lunch meat (cut to size) and smear it with a mixture of cream cheese and sour cream and roll a sweet gershwin up in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh. yum.
Click to expand...



it sounds nasty, but it's actually really good


----------



## envirotex

this thread may get to 10K before the results are posted.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls
> 
> 
> 
> what are pickle rolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you take a slice of lunch meat (cut to size) and smear it with a mixture of cream cheese and sour cream and roll a sweet gershwin up in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh. yum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds nasty, but it's actually really good
Click to expand...

no. it does sound good.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> this thread may get to 10K before the results are posted.




probably, but I'll slow down tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus roll appetizer and the pickle rolls
> 
> 
> 
> what are pickle rolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you take a slice of lunch meat (cut to size) and smear it with a mixture of cream cheese and sour cream and roll a sweet gershwin up in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh. yum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds nasty, but it's actually really good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. it does sound good.
Click to expand...



the asparagus is cooked asparagus, rolled up in lunchmeat, creamcheese and mayo mixture and a flattened piece of bread


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a crown made of a braid of my hair
> 
> 
> 
> the milkmaid braid is really in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES, how do they do that?
Click to expand...

There are lots of tutorials on the web. Just google milkmaid braid. Sometimes it's a braid on top, or sometimes it's french braided. I actually like the french braid better...


----------



## engineergurl

camp swift is in the dust! woot!


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a crown made of a braid of my hair
> 
> 
> 
> the milkmaid braid is really in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES, how do they do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are lots of tutorials on the web. Just google milkmaid braid. Sometimes it's a braid on top, or sometimes it's french braided. I actually like the french braid better...
Click to expand...



I suck at doing my hair


----------



## engineergurl

it's usually in a scrunchie in a messy mess


----------



## envirotex

this is really pretty.


----------



## engineergurl

they must pull the hair forward not back because you can't make the crown like that unless it's past your but


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> this is really pretty.




omg hang on


----------



## envirotex

I can French braid...cornrows, not so much.


----------



## engineergurl

I have this too


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> they must pull the hair forward not back because you can't make the crown like that unless it's past your but


I think you're probably right. You need much less hair if you French braid, though. It doesn't have to be as long.


----------



## envirotex

ha ha. we're talking about braiding...


----------



## envirotex

this is a good Friday night.


----------



## engineergurl

okay never mind, mine was more a messy katniss in the photo


----------



## envirotex

engineer chicks are cool like that.


----------



## engineergurl

of course this was at the end of a long cold wedding night (my lil sis is taking the rhinestones out of my hair here)


----------



## engineergurl

my sis would kill me because that is a horrible photo


----------



## envirotex

Cute! But I think you're right. You need to comb it forward, so you can braid across the top.


----------



## engineergurl

I can pretty much do anything to someone else's hair


----------



## envirotex

comb it forward from the crown, then braid.


----------



## engineergurl

my hair is about a foot longer now too and I've tried to wrap it all the way around and it doesn't reacy


----------



## engineergurl

I will try it tomorrow... although I was thinking pigtail braids


----------



## engineergurl

gonna wear knee socks too


----------



## engineergurl

they are saying it is morally irrisponsible for craigs list to sell bumbo seats


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I can pretty much do anything to someone else's hair


not as good with someone else's hair...it's easier with my own because I know how much hair to weave in when i'm braiding.


----------



## engineergurl

but they let people post for tickle partners?


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> my hair is about a foot longer now too and I've tried to wrap it all the way around and it doesn't reacy


that's why you have to French braid.


----------



## engineergurl

I can french braid mine, but that came with practice from playing sports growing up


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> they are saying it is morally irrisponsible for craigs list to sell bumbo seats


what's a bumbo seat?

wait google knows.


----------



## engineergurl

okay I shouldn't try this now, I'm supposed to be spaming, lol


----------



## engineergurl

this is much more fun when someone else is around

`


----------



## engineergurl

sally hanson cuticle dissolver rocks!


----------



## engineergurl

the dogs are whining again


----------



## engineergurl

going to check their water bowl and make a drink


----------



## engineergurl

if they have water I will let them out for 5 min


----------



## engineergurl

but I will come back to spam


----------



## envirotex

got it. didn't use those with my kids. really not anything wrong with them though. irresponsible parents cause the problems with them. don't put your baby in one until they can sit up. make sure that it has a safety belt so they don't fall out.


----------



## envirotex

if you spam too much. we'll finish too soon. that's never good.


----------



## envirotex

Tex Jr. brought home a kitten from college.


----------



## envirotex

I don't even like cats.


----------



## envirotex

Litter boxes suck.


----------



## envirotex

and the dog likes "cat treats".


----------



## engineergurl

I hate cats but have two


----------



## envirotex

not good.


----------



## envirotex

maybe this thread needs rules.


----------



## engineergurl

we have a baby gate set up with the litter box on the other side that the dogs can't get to


----------



## engineergurl

they will come out with results soon


----------



## envirotex

really, it's nice to have a 10K over the holidays when things are really slow.


----------



## engineergurl

not too many waiting on them here either


----------



## engineergurl

true


----------



## engineergurl

we could start another one


----------



## engineergurl

call it EG and Tex's holiday 10k


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> we have a baby gate set up with the litter box on the other side that the dogs can't get to


we bought one with a lid with a hole in it so the dog can't get in it.


----------



## engineergurl

also if it's only one cat, the litter box won't be bad and you can get a self cleaning one


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> call it EG and Tex's holiday 10k


I like it. For sure Mike and Matt would show up.


----------



## engineergurl

he he he, my dogs are too smart for that


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> also if it's only one cat, the litter box won't be bad and you can get a self cleaning one


I've been researching them. Trying to find a good one.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> call it EG and Tex's holiday 10k
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. For sure Mike and Matt would show up.
Click to expand...



I'm sure we could get quite a few people to participate


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> also if it's only one cat, the litter box won't be bad and you can get a self cleaning one
> 
> 
> 
> I've been researching them. Trying to find a good one.
Click to expand...



uuhhhh hang on


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> he he he, my dogs are too smart for that


my dog is too short for the litter box.


----------



## envirotex

self-cleaning would be much better.


----------



## engineergurl

I can't find a name brand on ours


----------



## envirotex

plus I can't stand the kitty litter that Tex Jr. bought.


----------



## envirotex

I thought you had to be careful with the self cleaning ones to make sure they don't hurt the cat.


----------



## envirotex

idk. I've never had a cat.


----------



## envirotex

i'm definitely making pickle rolls.


----------



## engineergurl

ours worked until PJ who weighs 20+ lbs decided the rake was a toy


----------



## envirotex

I need to grocery shop this weekend.


----------



## envirotex

turkey needs to thaw starting Monday.


----------



## envirotex

everyone at my office ate Thanksgiving left overs this week from our office lunch. I think that spoils the day.


----------



## envirotex

we usually smoke a turkey and bake one.


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.petco.com/product/117872/SmartScoop-Basic-Green-Self-Scooping-Cat-Litter-Box.aspx


----------



## envirotex

smoked turkey isn't very good to mix into leftover recipes.


----------



## engineergurl

I asked for another one for Christmas


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> smoked turkey isn't very good to mix into leftover recipes.




fry a small one?


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/117872/SmartScoop-Basic-Green-Self-Scooping-Cat-Litter-Box.aspx


is it one of the ones that has liners?


----------



## engineergurl

I am partially cheating this year and ordered much of the meal from the grocery store


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/117872/SmartScoop-Basic-Green-Self-Scooping-Cat-Litter-Box.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> is it one of the ones that has liners?
Click to expand...



no, it rakes it and then dumps it all into a bin and then you empty the bin, but we line the bin with a plastic grocery bag so it is easy


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoked turkey isn't very good to mix into leftover recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fry a small one?
Click to expand...

I bake the big one so there's plenty of oven roasted leftovers.


----------



## engineergurl

usually have to clean it every once and a while


----------



## engineergurl

every now and then I pop the bin off and bleach it


----------



## engineergurl

but much easier than scooping and dumping


----------



## envirotex

you need to upgrade your xmas list, eg.


----------



## engineergurl

I bought the 8 person meal (4 adults and 2 kids) that comes with turkey, mashed taters, a pumpkin pie, rolls, green bean cass and cranberry sauce


----------



## envirotex

litter box should not be on it.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> you need to upgrade your xmas list, eg.




how so?


----------



## engineergurl

ahhhh


----------



## engineergurl

there are things in my life that I need and won't buy for myself


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't asked for much for Christmas for real


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I bought the 8 person meal (4 adults and 2 kids) that comes with turkey, mashed taters, a pumpkin pie, rolls, green bean cass and cranberry sauce


sounds good. I keep thinking I'm going to go out of town over thanksgiving, and leave all of my relatives to fend for themselves.


----------



## engineergurl

and I asked for that as a present for "the cats"


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the 8 person meal (4 adults and 2 kids) that comes with turkey, mashed taters, a pumpkin pie, rolls, green bean cass and cranberry sauce
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good. I keep thinking I'm going to go out of town over thanksgiving, and leave all of my relatives to fend for themselves.
Click to expand...



enjoy them, we have had too many alone and I'm glad that we have family that will be here this year


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I haven't asked for much for Christmas for real


pick something other than litter box.


----------



## envirotex

maybe a cute belt.


----------



## engineergurl

I figure we should be moving during the holidays next year


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> maybe a cute belt.




a belt?


----------



## envirotex

or a trip to one of those salons that does milkmaid braids.


----------



## engineergurl

I asked for plastic surgery but doubt I will get it


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't had my hair cut since I moved to VA


----------



## engineergurl

a hair cut would be fun


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a cute belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a belt?
Click to expand...

http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/66147.do?code=GGLBASE&amp;utm_source=Google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=PLA&amp;utm_keyword=Women%27s+Freda%27s+Flower+Wool+Belt&amp;kpid=66147&amp;kpid=S1320947


----------



## engineergurl

and a lady at work and I were just talking and I now have a recommendation


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I figure we should be moving during the holidays next year


I'm sorry.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a cute belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a belt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/66147.do?code=GGLBASE&amp;utm_source=Google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=PLA&amp;utm_keyword=Women%27s+Freda%27s+Flower+Wool+Belt&amp;kpid=66147&amp;kpid=S1320947
Click to expand...



THAT'S A $70 BELT!


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure we should be moving during the holidays next year
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
Click to expand...



if it's back to Bama, it will be the best Christmas ever


----------



## envirotex

Maybe it will be to to Texas...


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure we should be moving during the holidays next year
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if it's back to Bama, it will be the best Christmas ever
Click to expand...

Well that's good.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a cute belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a belt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/66147.do?code=GGLBASE&amp;utm_source=Google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=PLA&amp;utm_keyword=Women%27s+Freda%27s+Flower+Wool+Belt&amp;kpid=66147&amp;kpid=S1320947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S A $70 BELT!
Click to expand...





engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a cute belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a belt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/66147.do?code=GGLBASE&amp;utm_source=Google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=PLA&amp;utm_keyword=Women%27s+Freda%27s+Flower+Wool+Belt&amp;kpid=66147&amp;kpid=S1320947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S A $70 BELT!
Click to expand...

It's a splurge. That's why you have to ask for it for Christmas.


----------



## engineergurl

that is about 1/3 of the budget that I could have spent on a weeks worth of clothes, lol


----------



## envirotex

I have actually been to their store in Utah. They have some of the most awesome artist made jewelry, ever.


----------



## engineergurl

maybe a gift card for a spray tan before we go to Hawaii


----------



## engineergurl

I think we have just lived on such a tight budget for so long it's actually hard to spend money


----------



## engineergurl

a spa day during the trip would be nice


----------



## engineergurl

i think tex went away too


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> a spa day during the trip would be nice


that sounds good.


----------



## engineergurl

well pump just kicked on, the lights dimmed


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> i think tex went away too


i was Christmas shopping in the sundance catalog.


----------



## engineergurl

we really do have more than we need so it's difficult to shop or to ask for things


----------



## envirotex

I think I have been very good this year.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> we really do have more than we need so it's difficult to shop or to ask for things


agreed. I feel this way every year.


----------



## engineergurl

you drink wine?


----------



## envirotex

and for birthdays, too.


----------



## engineergurl

I will send you wine glass charms if you pm me your addy


----------



## engineergurl

I will say this


----------



## engineergurl

I don't have much jewlery because working in construction you just don't wear the nice stuff


----------



## envirotex

I have started asking for a day with my family


----------



## engineergurl

I asked for diamond earrings and that is what I got for my Birthday this year


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I don't have much jewlery because working in construction you just don't wear the nice stuff


yeah.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> I have started asking for a day with my family




it's hard to plan that in our house


----------



## engineergurl

our anniversary is dec and I asked him to get our original bands connected and put on a chain


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I asked for diamond earrings and that is what I got for my Birthday this year


i lost one of the one's that my mother left me. I want to replace that. but it's not really a great gift. they were even the screw on kind, and I was OCD about maing sure that they were screwed on.


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/nakiska+slides.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;refType=

I want these


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> our anniversary is dec and I asked him to get our original bands connected and put on a chain


I got my rings redone for our anniversary. they're very pretty. Another stone that I inherited from my mom, combined with my wedding rings.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/nakiska+slides.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;refType=
> 
> I want these


those are really cute. the color is awesome. perfect for cold VA.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for diamond earrings and that is what I got for my Birthday this year
> 
> 
> 
> i lost one of the one's that my mother left me. I want to replace that. but it's not really a great gift. they were even the screw on kind, and I was OCD about maing sure that they were screwed on.
Click to expand...



 I'm sorry, I can imagine. when we moved two times ago one of the packers took a necklace (not expensive just cz, but sentimental)... it isn't about the value but the loss of something that means something


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> our anniversary is dec and I asked him to get our original bands connected and put on a chain
> 
> 
> 
> I got my rings redone for our anniversary. they're very pretty. Another stone that I inherited from my mom, combined with my wedding rings.
Click to expand...



we didn't have rings when we got married so the next day we went to walmart and got two "reasonably priced bands" and I seriously cracked mine


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/nakiska+slides.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;refType=
> 
> I want these
> 
> 
> 
> those are really cute. the color is awesome. perfect for cold VA.
Click to expand...



I totally e-mailed them to the hubby


----------



## envirotex

yeah. I want to have my orignal stone from my ring made into a necklace. I think that's what I'll put on my list.


----------



## engineergurl

told him that he can not buy me the flood lights I asked for and get me these instead, BAH HA HA


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> yeah. I want to have my orignal stone from my ring made into a necklace. I think that's what I'll put on my list.




good idea! I got my diamond for our first anniversary


----------



## engineergurl

it still looks sparkly and new but I don't wear it much


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/nakiska+slides.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;refType=
> 
> I want these
> 
> 
> 
> those are really cute. the color is awesome. perfect for cold VA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally e-mailed them to the hubby
Click to expand...

good call. much warmer than the litter box.


----------



## engineergurl

if you keep the cat inside all the time you have to give it wet food


----------



## engineergurl

it doesn't feel like nearly midnight


----------



## engineergurl

well nearly 11:30


----------



## engineergurl

we have a new radio station called Hank


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> it still looks sparkly and new but I don't wear it much


i had my bands rhodium plated. they were yellow gold now they're white.


----------



## engineergurl

it plays "classic country" which means I know all the songs on it


----------



## envirotex

only 10:30 here.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> it plays "classic country" which means I know all the songs on it


hence the name Hank.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it still looks sparkly and new but I don't wear it much
> 
> 
> 
> i had my bands rhodium plated. they were yellow gold now they're white.
Click to expand...



mine were white gold to start, I don't own any yellow gold... but rhodium is common in the jewelry business... I worked for Zales lol


----------



## envirotex

about to shut it down though. lots of cleaning to do tomorrow.


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, hubby called at "9" to say goodnight cause he has to leave at 4 am to get to the airport


----------



## engineergurl

night tex!


----------



## engineergurl

I gotta paint a wall tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

so I should head there soon too


----------



## engineergurl

holy moly we are at 8811 posts


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it still looks sparkly and new but I don't wear it much
> 
> 
> 
> i had my bands rhodium plated. they were yellow gold now they're white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mine were white gold to start, I don't own any yellow gold... but rhodium is common in the jewelry business... I worked for Zales lol
Click to expand...

I had them plated because my new band with my mom's stone is white. I was going to do two tone but then just decided to change the bands. they look really good, and even if I have to get the replated, that just means they get cleaned and polished regularly. I just didn't want to stop wearing my original bands. Mr. Tex had them custom made for me...when we were young and poor...


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> I gotta paint a wall tomorrow


ha. I am doing that too. In the kitchen hallway.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> holy moly we are at 8811 posts


yep. saving some for later. good night.


----------



## engineergurl

my eye is still jacked up


----------



## knight1fox3

ur mom?


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> got it.  didn't use those with my kids.  really not anything wrong with them though.  irresponsible parents cause the problems with them.  don't put your baby in one until they can sit up.  make sure that it has a safety belt so they don't fall out.


This. We used it for all three of my kids. Stupid people are stupid.


envirotex said:


> maybe this thread needs rules.


I said the same thing yesterday. I've been trying to stay away and let it last longer.


envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> call it EG and Tex's holiday 10k
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.  For sure Mike and Matt would show up.
Click to expand...

Fo sho.


----------



## matt267 PE

I slept in this morning!


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to get to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Morning post...will stay away today, pinky swear


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram is a spam whore


----------



## engineergurl

If I stay away you will finish with out me... happens every year...lol. I always miss the end


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi


----------



## maryannette

I slept in this morning. Just having coffee and a donut. I love the Krispy Kreme seasonal pumpkin spice cake donuts. I think I could live on them.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's sounds good


----------



## NJmike PE

No Krispy Kreme here in the armpit


----------



## maryannette

These are available in the grocery stores, but if you don't have any local KK bakeries, they are probably not in your stores.


----------



## NJmike PE

No they pretty scarce here


----------



## maryannette

I know donuts are so bad for me, but these are addictive. Maybe I'll quit buying them ....


----------



## matt267 PE

Send the Krispy Kreme to the gov of nj.


----------



## maryannette

I am NOT motivated to do anything today!


----------



## envirotex

procrastinating post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just thought I'd pop in and share this:

http://offbeat.topix.com/story/15011

Enjoy!


----------



## Road Guy

She Stepped of the bus out into the city streets


----------



## engineergurl

maryannette said:


> I slept in this morning. Just having coffee and a donut. I love the Krispy Kreme seasonal pumpkin spice cake donuts. I think I could live on them.


I so bought some today


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting outback for dinner tonight


----------



## blybrook PE

Chiro didn't help today. Arg...


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost dinner time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Going out for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing interesting to say


----------



## matt267 PE

Just hiding out in the basement


----------



## matt267 PE

Pretending that I'm studying


----------



## matt267 PE

Wish it was quieter though


----------



## matt267 PE

I can still hear my daughter pretend to be a some fighting machine


----------



## matt267 PE

She should learn the art of the ninja.


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet!


----------



## matt267 PE

Stealthy!


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope.


----------



## matt267 PE

At least the dog is being calm.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Took him for a good walk.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did some running with him.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hungry.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to get the fam in gear.


----------



## matt267 PE

End


----------



## NJmike PE

11% alcohol content. And $16 per 6 pack.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> 11% alcohol content. And $16 per 6 pack.


Sounds more like wine


----------



## maryannette

Another Saturday night ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

party time!!


----------



## maryannette

Not in the mood for partying.


----------



## P-E

Beer sounds good


----------



## blybrook PE

Pizza time!


----------



## blybrook PE

Late lunch / early dinner!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11% alcohol content. And $16 per 6 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like wine
Click to expand...

It's a Lil sweet. Def cherryie and strong. 2 or more will knock me on my ass.


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, do I really need to buy a copy of the AISC steel construction manual?


----------



## matt267 PE

I doubt there's a copy in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

We don't do that kind of work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I can steel a copy.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> WTF, do I really need to buy a copy of the AISC steel construction manual?


Yes and no. There might be one question you need out of the text, otherwise the tables in the CERM are sufficient


----------



## NJmike PE

Buy a used one


----------



## blybrook PE

^ you may get a question in the morning, but as Mike pointed out; you should be OK with the CERM. Just don't take the Structural PM


----------



## matt267 PE

SoPE gave a chart for steel design that cerm doesn't have.


----------



## blybrook PE

or guess. C is a good choice


----------



## matt267 PE

Water pm for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't forget the steel coefficient for stormwater management problems


----------



## matt267 PE

This is where I stress. I don't want to carry too much material into the exam room. But I don't want to get one wrong because I didn't have a reference.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Don't forget the steel coefficient for stormwater management problems


I'll give manning a call for that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bring everything you think you may need. Even if you doubt you will use it. It's comforting to know it's there.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter made her first bridge with kinex this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

She proclaimed she designed it like an engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost cried.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now she's picking her nose.


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> My daughter made her first bridge with kinex this morning.





matt267 said:


> Now she's picking her nose.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Nice job. She needs an EB.com account now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, she's responsible for most of my useful posts.


----------



## matt267 PE

I claim the spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be there soon


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll be ready by the end of this beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Have lots of yard work to do tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Christmas lights go up tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna be warm tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Need top pick up more leaves


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah I should put up my lights too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm too lazy for that


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a bull horn. It's the only. Way these Lil fuckers listen is when I'm loud


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread is coming to an end.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I need a bull horn. It's the only. Way these Lil fuckers listen is when I'm loud


Drink more beer. It'll make you louder.


----------



## maryannette

Spank them. That will show them that you are done talking.


----------



## matt267 PE

Or, give them beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Spank them.  That will show them that you are done talking.


You can't do that. You might turn them into monsters.


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer is ok though


----------



## maryannette

matt267 said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spank them. That will show them that you are done talking.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do that. You might turn them into monsters.
Click to expand...

Bullshit!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's also child abuse. You might hurt their feelings.


----------



## maryannette

BS!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spanking happens


----------



## matt267 PE

That and the nfl doesn't like it.


----------



## maryannette

There is a huge difference between spanking and abuse.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some kids do deserve a good spanking from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> There is a huge difference between spanking and abuse.


You are correct


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Some kids do deserve a good spanking from time to time


This and


maryannette said:


> There is a huge difference between spanking and abuse.


This


----------



## matt267 PE

Every kid is different.


----------



## matt267 PE

The "experts" try to make it seem like there's a one size fits all approach.


----------



## NJmike PE

The experts are assholes


----------



## matt267 PE

But who am I?


----------



## matt267 PE

I only have one.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing burps better than bloomin onion


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt we could kill this thing tonight....


----------



## maryannette

Me, too. ??


----------



## matt267 PE

I know we could


----------



## matt267 PE

The elders might get pissed again


----------



## matt267 PE

Might end up with negative post counts


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm bound to get banned anyway.

Bound not outdoor or banned.

Fuck I'm getting drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, you keep pissing of potential supporting members.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter is in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Wife will be next


----------



## matt267 PE

It's forecasted to snow on Wednesday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope we don't get 6 feet


----------



## matt267 PE

It sucks that people's houses are collapsing


----------



## matt267 PE

Now everything is going to flood.


----------



## matt267 PE

To bad the don't know an awesome stormwater engineer


----------



## matt267 PE

They could only be so lucky


----------



## matt267 PE

Couldn't we all.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet this his 10k tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Especially if eg stops by


----------



## matt267 PE

Just gave my wife and daughter a brief history of sos


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter should be sleeping


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cold out again tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

But not by CO standards


----------



## matt267 PE

This is summer temps for AK.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess everyone is too drunk to spam.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Christmas lights go up tomorrow


Same here.


----------



## matt267 PE

I could control v this thread all night and finish it.


----------



## P-E

Beer after bedtime ends.


----------



## P-E

Very soon


----------



## matt267 PE

No one would be happy about it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer after bed time? While in bed?


----------



## NJmike PE

I need another beer


----------



## matt267 PE

A beer fridge by the bed. That's awesome.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I guess everyone is too drunk to spam.


That soon I hope. More like tired from yard work and gutters


----------



## matt267 PE

You may have had enough


----------



## matt267 PE

No need to clean the gutters. Let the shit rot in there. It gives a nice place for small trees top grow. Just ask my neighbor.


----------



## matt267 PE

My gutters need to be cleaned too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not going top happen tomorrow.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Beer after bed time? While in bed?


Good idea. I should try that. Little one almost asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn swipe keyboard keeps putting top for to


----------



## matt267 PE

How little is your little one


----------



## matt267 PE

My little is one 7 yo.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kids grow too fast.


----------



## P-E

Freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

One second they're shitting themselves, the next they're rolling their eyes at you.


----------



## matt267 PE

At least you can legally put a dog in a crate.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't do that with kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well at least don't past it on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

That's just dumb


----------



## matt267 PE

The things people post.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't do Facebook.


----------



## matt267 PE

So I wouldn't know.


----------



## matt267 PE

I only eb


----------



## matt267 PE

And porn


----------



## matt267 PE

That's why Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## matt267 PE

So bill could look at porn


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I don't do Facebook.


I have two accounts. I use neither


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the only authentic thing about the internet.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two accounts. I use neither
Click to expand...

Why two?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is one for Farmville


----------



## matt267 PE

Or vampire wars?


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 9k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then to study a bit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Before falling asleep of boardom


----------



## maryannette

I'll help.


----------



## maryannette

Another.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't care about spelling.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm an engineir


----------



## maryannette

Spelling doesn't count.


----------



## matt267 PE

We don't need to spell


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup no spelling on the pe.


----------



## maryannette

Math counts.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## maryannette

Good night.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Math counts.


And math is easy to spell


----------



## matt267 PE

See ya!


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two accounts. I use neither
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why two?
Click to expand...

First one my wife comvinced me I needed. The second one was for my drinking club.


----------



## P-E

Mmm this beer is good


----------



## P-E

Will definitely have another or ten


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Double spam


----------



## P-E

Trouble spam


----------



## P-E

Bubble spam


----------



## P-E

Getting sleepy


----------



## P-E

Could be the 6.5 abv. Not quite like njms 11%


----------



## P-E

Kiss will be performing at the Macy's parade?


----------



## P-E

Mrs has state of affairs on. Beer isn't helping that show.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Snl throw back on


----------



## P-E

Was better back then


----------



## P-E

Time for another


----------



## P-E

Very good


----------



## P-E

Bring us a pitcher of beer every ten minutes until somebody passes out


----------



## P-E

9021 doh


----------



## P-E

Slip out the back jack


----------



## P-E

I spam therefore I am


----------



## P-E

I am there I spam


----------



## P-E

I spam there I am


----------



## P-E

I there I am spam


----------



## P-E

Spam am I there i


----------



## P-E

What?


----------



## P-E

Non specific spam


----------



## P-E

Bathroom news form Logan airport


----------



## P-E

Naked guy goes on a rampage in the women's bathroom


----------



## engineergurl

Hi


----------



## P-E

Low


----------



## P-E

Most of growler gone


----------



## P-E

Hope little one sleeps past 7


----------



## P-E

More spam


----------



## P-E

Spam more


----------



## P-E

S'more spam


----------



## P-E

I like chocolate and marshmallows


----------



## P-E

Not necessarily in that order


----------



## P-E

9 more


----------



## P-E

8


----------



## P-E

7


----------



## P-E

6


----------



## P-E

5


----------



## P-E

4


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

wow, who thougt concrete design had some many steps.


----------



## matt267 PE

I always thought you just threw some of that metal stuff into wet cement and called it a day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too many varialbe


----------



## matt267 PE

too many made up numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sticking to wastewater.


----------



## matt267 PE

wastewater vs concrete? Wastewater will win with time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Give it a little h2s.


----------



## matt267 PE

It might take 50 years.


----------



## matt267 PE

but it'll start to break it down.


----------



## matt267 PE

those metal bars don't stand a chance either.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I think I need a hand with this.

Or should I call fox?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Mike, I think I need a hand with this.
> 
> Or should I call fox?


If you got beer, I'll be there


----------



## engineergurl

The grinch stole our lights


----------



## maryannette

matt, you started early this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've become a morning person to take advantage of the quiet to study.


----------



## blybrook PE

Another towards the cause


----------



## Road Guy

Check every bulb


----------



## maryannette

I'm a night person. I was up to watch SNL last night. I slept late.


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl

1919

ramnares

1649

matt267

1165

NJmike PE

808

Lumber Jim

529

StillNotA PE

500

power-engineer

425

csb

387

knight1fox3

253

Sapper

236

blybrook PE

215

envirotex

188

frazil

184

Dexman PE PMP

172

Road Guy

137

MetsFan

70

akwooly

51

Dleg

43

EB NCEES REP

33

maryannette

32

Ship Wreck PE

22

Dark Knight

18

sChris

16

Supe

10

cement

5

roadwreck

2

Ken 2.0

1


----------



## blybrook PE

I wouldn't have expected EG to be leading the charge, but congrats EG!


----------



## matt267 PE

EG doesn't just spam, she spams quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

What about that cut score thing again?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone actually figure that out?


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet there isn't one,.


----------



## matt267 PE

None of this is real.


----------



## matt267 PE

You are all just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## matt267 PE

I must have been drinking really hard.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had candy popcorn for lunch.


----------



## matt267 PE

I feel sick now.


----------



## matt267 PE

But it was worth it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Judge me all you want.


----------



## matt267 PE

My prediction is no results for another 3 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice weather seems to equal yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm cool with that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Whoever invented yoga pants is awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE

Whoever started making them see through is a genius.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks to the ladies who wear them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Made a pile of leafs taller than my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

She was more than happy to jump in them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have any trees on my property.


----------



## matt267 PE

But my yard seems to be where all the leafs end up.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's ok.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is good exercise.


----------



## matt267 PE

The cats like to shit in the leaves.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's not fun top jump in though


----------



## matt267 PE

No shit leaves today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why have the voices stopped?


----------



## matt267 PE

I have no guidance workout the voices.


----------



## matt267 PE

Man, I over did it with the popcorn.


----------



## NJmike PE

The little lights are twinkling!

Lol

Seriously. I blew a friggin fuse. Need. A. Beer.


----------



## engineergurl

Flushing the toilet at our house blows a fuse if the heater is on


----------



## matt267 PE

You both need bigger fuses


----------



## maryannette

Do a lot of people still have fuses? I thought most had circuit breakers.


----------



## NJmike PE

The lights have in-line fuses. And I need beer not bigger fuses.


----------



## knight1fox3

MMmmmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey bartender. Jobu needs a refill.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bigger beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll take another 11%er that I had last night.

Follow up: Mrs NJ decided that it was a good time to get the Christmas decorations out of the attic. Requires more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Waste no time getting into that Christmas spirit!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## P-E

Walking home from drinking club


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Walking home from drinking club


You mean Shenanigans?


----------



## NJmike PE

Giants. I hate the cowgirls


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walking home from drinking club
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Shenanigans?
Click to expand...

First rule of drinking club. Don't talk about drinking club


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Giants. I hate the cowgirls


You Giants not jets?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Point taken


----------



## P-E

Damn. Mrs sending me back out to get lunch cold cuts. Turkey of all things.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Giants. I hate the cowgirls


This


----------



## P-E

Back home. Oh no she is watching American music awards


----------



## P-E

Don't know any of these artists nor their songs


----------



## P-E

Is this purgatory?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds like it. I'm on the couch watching the GMEN.


----------



## P-E

Up by 11 impressive


----------



## NJmike PE

That catch by Beckham was sick


----------



## P-E

Okay this is hell. ESPN app instead of watching


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> That catch by Beckham was sick


That's for sure. EPIC


----------



## engineergurl

Hi


----------



## knight1fox3

Yo


----------



## P-E

Taylor swift got the phalic shaped dick Clark award


----------



## Lumber Jim

I was here today


----------



## Lumber Jim

And now it's sleep time


----------



## Lumber Jim

Hope to see this finished tomorrow


----------



## Lumber Jim

A lot of people waiting on the results


----------



## Lumber Jim

Since the results can't be released until 10000 post are logged


----------



## Lumber Jim

Get R done!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ah what the hell


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Needed a new page


----------



## Lumber Jim

Have a great start to the week


----------



## frazil

Morning!


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning fraz


----------



## engineergurl

The appropriate response is wood


----------



## matt267 PE

I fail yet again.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One more post for the day and I'm out...don't want to hog all the spam anymore.


----------



## engineergurl

I have to laugh at you guys.


----------



## engineergurl

the lack of dedication


----------



## engineergurl

no one wants to finish this thing now that we are approaching the end


----------



## engineergurl

I know it will be sad for you


----------



## engineergurl

but there are other threads to post in


----------



## engineergurl

and other conversations to be had


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm more than willing to spam this to the end but I've been designated Resident Spam-Whore and figured I'd give it a break.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving others a chance. I killed others. I want you to kill this one EG


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Otherwise I'd probably have this thread finished before I leave for Ohio on Wednesday.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I'm giving others a chance. I killed others. I want you to kill this one EG




meh, some one (a$$ hat) will swoop in at the end and get the last post, I'm just having fun talking to myself here


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Otherwise I'd probably have this thread finished before I leave for Ohio on Wednesday.


Wednesday? I could knock off 800 posts in a day if I wanted to.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I haven't achieved that level of spam-mastery yet.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just sitting here chuckling (internally) at the secretaries who are supposed to come in at 0730 showing up at 0830 because their boss is out for the week.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I'd probably have this thread finished before I leave for Ohio on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday? I could knock off 800 posts in a day if I wanted to.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get in an hour late, start computer, step out for coffee and smoke break...state employees for the win.


----------



## engineergurl

my tea tastes funny to me today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I'd probably have this thread finished before I leave for Ohio on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday? I could knock off 800 posts in a day if I wanted to.
Click to expand...



Don't tempt me Mike, I'm already in trouble for all my spamming.


----------



## engineergurl

so I broke up the last minute grocery shopping list


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> my tea tastes funny to me today


----------



## engineergurl

today I need to get Chicken stock, more cranberry sauce, canned yams, black olives, hot sauce, blue cheese, tin foil and a turkey pan


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

New grocery list in the works?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> my tea tastes funny to me today
Click to expand...



the word tequila makes my stomach turn... ooooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, when I called you spam whore, it was a compliment!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> today I need to get Chicken stock, more cranberry sauce, canned yams, black olives, hot sauce, blue cheese, tin foil and a turkey pan




Were you looking over my shoulder? Looks remarkably like my shopping list.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ram, when I called you spam whore, it was a compliment!!!!




You must have had an interesting time on the dating scene good sir.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam hard and spam often.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> New grocery list in the works?




I have the list already made, just trying to break it out so I can walk during lunch each day and get a few things and not have to deal with a mob when I have a larger chunk of time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good friend of mine is down in Mexico with her boyfriend and his family/friends...both her and her bf are light drinkers while everyone else is on the heavy weight category...told her to have a good time and have a bottle of tequila for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ram, when I called you spam whore, it was a compliment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had an interesting time on the dating scene good sir.
Click to expand...

I wish....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Spam hard and spam often.




That's what she said.


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow I have to get celery, lettuce, tomato, cheese slices, pam, tortilla chips, sandwich rolls, saffron yellow rice and a birthday card


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Good friend of mine is down in Mexico with her boyfriend and his family/friends...both her and her bf are light drinkers while everyone else is on the heavy weight category...told her to have a good time and have a bottle of tequila for me.




I don't think I have had tequila since 2001 maybe or 2002


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't have hot sauce on my list...my house never runs out of that stuff.


----------



## engineergurl

at least not shots.... now I like a good margarita


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good friend of mine is down in Mexico with her boyfriend and his family/friends...both her and her bf are light drinkers while everyone else is on the heavy weight category...told her to have a good time and have a bottle of tequila for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have had tequila since 2001 maybe or 2002
Click to expand...



Haven't had tequila or Jameson's since junior year of college...bad memories associated with those.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Don't have hot sauce on my list...my house never runs out of that stuff.




we don't either but my husband wants the chicken wing dip as an appetizer for Thanksgiving and that requires a whole bottle


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> at least not shots.... now I like a good margarita




White russians for the win


----------



## engineergurl

we have several kinds of hot sauce in the fridge at any given time


----------



## engineergurl

I think it's the powder creamer I used today because I forgot the box of creamers at home this morning


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good friend of mine is down in Mexico with her boyfriend and his family/friends...both her and her bf are light drinkers while everyone else is on the heavy weight category...told her to have a good time and have a bottle of tequila for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have had tequila since 2001 maybe or 2002
Click to expand...

Just long enough to forget what it does to you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What is this creamer you speak of?


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good friend of mine is down in Mexico with her boyfriend and his family/friends...both her and her bf are light drinkers while everyone else is on the heavy weight category...told her to have a good time and have a bottle of tequila for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have had tequila since 2001 maybe or 2002
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just long enough to forget what it does to you.
Click to expand...



naw, the smell still gets to me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good friend of mine is down in Mexico with her boyfriend and his family/friends...both her and her bf are light drinkers while everyone else is on the heavy weight category...told her to have a good time and have a bottle of tequila for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have had tequila since 2001 maybe or 2002
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just long enough to forget what it does to you.
Click to expand...



Yeah, trying to avoid any reminders...getting too old for that stuff.


----------



## Dark Knight

Almost there. Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> What is this creamer you speak of?




I like milk and sugar in my tea.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Office almost had a mutiny when the new boss refused to buy regular half and half and switched to the powder stuff.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He didn't last very long...wasn't a good fit for the company.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trust me, we understand cost-savings but you're not going to accomplish much with that switch.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well, besides pissing off all your engineers.


----------



## Dark Knight

ramnares said:


> He didn't last very long...wasn't a good fit for the company.


Coffee or the boss?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.


----------



## engineergurl

I am trying to get the weather man to be more clear on facebook but I think he is ignoring me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The boss. That place would shut down if the coffee maker stopped working.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I am trying to get the weather man to be more clear on facebook but I think he is ignoring me




Why are you contacting the weather man on FB?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.




must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam internal application portal won't attach my resume to this job application...again.


----------



## Dark Knight

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
Click to expand...



DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weather man to be more clear on facebook but I think he is ignoring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you contacting the weather man on FB?
Click to expand...



because he's predicting snow for wednesday and I want to know if my morning commute will be impacted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
Click to expand...



Every sexual harassment training I've attended always had this in the video...secretary comes to boss and asks if he would like a coffee...yes I like my coffee like my women - black.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weather man to be more clear on facebook but I think he is ignoring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you contacting the weather man on FB?
Click to expand...

That's how I was on the news last year


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think I've been more harassed BY the training than by anything else during the year.


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



so is that how you take your men too? I personally like a little bit of sugar with mine.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weather man to be more clear on facebook but I think he is ignoring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you contacting the weather man on FB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I was on the news last year
Click to expand...



You stalk your local weather man too?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so is that how you take your men too? I personally like a little bit of sugar with mine.
Click to expand...



Here's your guy:


----------



## engineergurl

anyway, I ordered our turkey pre-done this year, but ordered to pick it up at the grocery store near work- not the house


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pre-done?! Blasphemy.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so is that how you take your men too? I personally like a little bit of sugar with mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your guy:
Click to expand...



from the neck down that actually looks like my husband during the winter time, lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Being tortured by the cooking process is what makes the holiday worth it.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Pre-done?! Blasphemy.




nephew is allergic to peanuts so we cant fry it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so is that how you take your men too? I personally like a little bit of sugar with mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> from the neck down that actually looks like my husband during the winter time, lol
Click to expand...



Might want to see a Doctor about that, pretty sure guys aren't supposed to sparkle.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Being tortured by the cooking process is what makes the holiday worth it.




I'm still cooking, just not the turkey, and I usually don't have to cook the turkey anyway


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really matter to me, coffee should be black and unsweetened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must resist the urge to make inappropriate comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so is that how you take your men too? I personally like a little bit of sugar with mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> from the neck down that actually looks like my husband during the winter time, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to see a Doctor about that, pretty sure guys are supposed to sparkle.
Click to expand...



it's sparkly lotion we use when we want to have fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fry in peanut oil is the usual I'm guessing?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Fry in peanut oil is the usual I'm guessing?




yes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sparkly lotion would go well with that adult/drinking jenga that was suggested a while back in this thread


----------



## engineergurl

one year they came and we fried one and then I did a turkey breast for him but it was more than a pain


----------



## engineergurl

besides, I'm making my dressing and a few other dishes that have been requested


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was this at your place?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta say I've never had deep fried turkey...it's on my list of things to have.


----------



## engineergurl

no- we are actually pretty well knowledgeable on how to fry a turkey


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> besides, I'm making my dressing and a few other dishes that have been requested




Requesting dishes? If I invite you, eat what's there or GTFO.


----------



## engineergurl

the trick is, put the bird in, cover in water, remove the bird, mark a line on the pot, dump water, dry pot, fill pot with oil to the line. You will never have it spill over then


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> besides, I'm making my dressing and a few other dishes that have been requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting dishes? If I invite you, eat what's there or GTFO.
Click to expand...



my niece and nephew like my cooking


----------



## engineergurl

and I do this candied yam thing in the crockpot that their mother can't because it has nuts in it


----------



## engineergurl

plus my sister never quite picked up the art of southern cooking


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> the trick is, put the bird in, cover in water, remove the bird, mark a line on the pot, dump water, dry pot, fill pot with oil to the line. You will never have it spill over then




I'll have to keep this in mind if I try it.


----------



## engineergurl

even though she's pretty well lived in the same places as me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Candied yam...can I just invite myself over?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the trick is, put the bird in, cover in water, remove the bird, mark a line on the pot, dump water, dry pot, fill pot with oil to the line. You will never have it spill over then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to keep this in mind if I try it.
Click to expand...



it's a good tip for beginners... we've been doing it for so long now that you just sort of know depending on the size of the bird


----------



## engineergurl

lol, it would be a bit of a drive for you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I usually cook the turkey, mashed potatoes, and something Caribbean. Wife does Spätzle and the desserts.


----------



## engineergurl

the candied yams aren't hard to make


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> lol, it would be a bit of a drive for you




I'm driving to Ohio...and Florida early next year.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I usually cook the turkey, mashed potatoes, and something Caribbean. Wife does Spätzle and the desserts.




oh


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Less than 750 to go in this thread and then I'll have to find something else to do.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weather man to be more clear on facebook but I think he is ignoring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you contacting the weather man on FB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I was on the news last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stalk your local weather man too?
Click to expand...

negative. But I do follow them for weather updates. I posted a comment last year concerned about an upcoming snow storm and one thing lead to another and NBC NY did a story on us.


----------



## engineergurl

we'll have turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, candied yams, squash casserole, sausage and cornbread dressing, green bean casserole, rolls, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, veggie try, chips and dip, meat and cheese tray, pumpkin pie, apple pie, cherry pie and birthday cake


----------



## csb

Post!


----------



## engineergurl

we also all wear pants with elastic banded waists


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> we'll have turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, candied yams, squash casserole, sausage and cornbread dressing, green bean casserole, rolls, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, veggie try, chips and dip, meat and cheese tray, pumpkin pie, apple pie, cherry pie and birthday cake




I'd have to invest in new pants if I ate all of that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> we also all wear pants with elastic banded waists




Exactly these.


----------



## engineergurl

and then the second round will be kaiser rolls with a platter of lettuce, tomato, cheese and condiments so that you can make sandwiches


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Folks still have place for that? Wow!


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Folks still have place for that? Wow!




Growing up there was about 18 of us for Thanksgiving and as the years went by the number doubled and tripled until a few of us moved away... now those of us gone try to replicate the large family holiday with lots of food


----------



## engineergurl

my husband loves it because he'll get to eat leftovers until I tell him that it's time to throw it out


----------



## engineergurl

we also have an open door policy for the holidays at our house


----------



## engineergurl

back in 2011 I think we had 50+ people cycle through the house during the Christmas eve open house


----------



## engineergurl

but you never know who is going to be spending the holiday alone, so you want to have enough food to extend the invitation if you need to


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't do open house in NYC, your food will be gone along with your TV, DVD player...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That whole 'big family' thing is why I'm stuck driving to Ohio for Thanksgiving


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A lot of kids there...will be interesting to see how mini-Ram gets along with them.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Can't do open house in NYC, your food will be gone along with your TV, DVD player...




well the open house is usually for people you know somehow... we did it so people could stop by before and/or after church and have a meal or a glass of wine before going home to put the kids to bed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He generally plays well with others but isn't quite used to sharing his stuff yet.


----------



## engineergurl

it's nice to have a big family, but sucks when you are the one that has to drive to see them


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do open house in NYC, your food will be gone along with your TV, DVD player...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well the open house is usually for people you know somehow... we did it so people could stop by before and/or after church and have a meal or a glass of wine before going home to put the kids to bed
Click to expand...



That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah, all of her family is in Ohio now which sucks. Last year her parents drove down with some of the grandkids for Christmas but it's getting a bit harder for them to do trips like this.


----------



## engineergurl

my older sister is about 2 hours away so she'll be here this year, but we'll probably be moving during the holidays next year (hopefully) so this may be the last one without someone having to drive further


----------



## engineergurl

once we move, it'll be plane tickets to visit family not driving


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really want to stop by the bookstore here in the terminal but afraid of how much I'll end up spending...really need some books.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where are you moving to?


----------



## engineergurl

we drove up for Christmas a few years back


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Where are you moving to?




we should be heading back to Alabama, but won't know for a while yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One of my Profs during undergrad was from Alabama...never understood how he ended up teaching in VT from there...


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Really want to stop by the bookstore here in the terminal but afraid of how much I'll end up spending...really need some books.




kindle unlimited... $11 per month and you can "borrow" e-books


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> One of my Profs during undergrad was from Alabama...never understood how he ended up teaching in VT from there...




jobs move people


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh I'm fully up to speed on the acquisition of e-books...just don't like reading on the iPad


----------



## Dark Knight

For the first time in several years we will be with no family members this Thanksgiving. It will be only wifey, the not kids anymore, the dog, and me.

Am not complaining but will feel a little odd this time. Heck, could have been worst. I will take it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm more of the paperback kinda guy...not a book snob, just prefer hard copies to e-books.


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> For the first time in several years we will be with no family members this Thanksgiving. It will be only wifey, the not kids anymore, the dog, and me.
> 
> Am not complaining but will fell a little odd this time. Heck, could have been worst. I will take it.




when we come back south, you can come to our house!


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I'm more of the paperback kinda guy...not a book snob, just prefer hard copies to e-books.




I read to much to be a snob


----------



## engineergurl

I go through between 4 and 7 books a week


----------



## Dark Knight

engineergurl said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in several years we will be with no family members this Thanksgiving. It will be only wifey, the not kids anymore, the dog, and me.
> 
> Am not complaining but will fell a little odd this time. Heck, could have been worst. I will take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we come back south, you can come to our house!
Click to expand...



You are more than welcome in ours!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I can only read them once usually because then I remember it


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in several years we will be with no family members this Thanksgiving. It will be only wifey, the not kids anymore, the dog, and me.
> 
> Am not complaining but will fell a little odd this time. Heck, could have been worst. I will take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we come back south, you can come to our house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are more than welcome in ours!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



that would work too!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I go through between 4 and 7 books a week




That's my usual pace with my subway commute


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had to put it on hold during the PE-prep and finished the stack of books I had waiting so now I need to restock.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here on reading them once...drives my wife crazy because I have tons of books that I refuse to part with.


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if I can get my brother in law to bring me some lumpia


----------



## engineergurl

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spring rolls?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Snipe?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## engineergurl

my stomach hurts still


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The office is empty today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And quiet, which is perfect. I should appreciate this while it lasts.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guessing it will be like this, or worst, the day after Christmas


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That should be fun :/


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Spring rolls?




yeah, but his sister makes them with tapa


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Hope you feel better.




I pulled a muscle rough housing with the dogs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should play around with ANSYS so I don't start forgetting crap


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Been a while since I've used that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On a brighter note, finished all the quizzes for the class I'm taking so it's just the final exam now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope it's early so I can get it out of the way and enjoy the holidays


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't want to be studying anywhere near to Christmas


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That would seriously suck


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty warm out there for people to be wearing heavy coats


----------



## engineergurl

finals here are the second week in December


----------



## engineergurl

I thin kI will heat up my chili


----------



## engineergurl

that had a space in the wrong place


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Chili at 10, early lunch?


----------



## engineergurl

last day of classes is next week though, so campus will be a ghost town because half the faculty give their exams during the last class so they can have an extra week off too


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Chili at 10, early lunch?




yeah, not sure why but it's calling to me


----------



## engineergurl

belvita lies when they say their breakfast biscuits will stay with you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I always like those Profs


----------



## engineergurl

they lasted less than two hours for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had an everything bagel this morning...didn't feel like having oatmeal.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I always like those Profs




yeah, since I'm staff and not faculty I have to stay until the close campus


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Had an everything bagel this morning...didn't feel like having oatmeal.




I don't like everything bagels because of the onion


----------



## engineergurl

I was running late because I just HAD to finish folding a load of laundry before I left this morning


----------



## csb

Did someone say cake?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Zaro's has pretty good everything bagels...much better than Dunkin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's never too early/late for cake


----------



## csb

And one more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And another


----------



## matt267 PE

have this one too.


----------



## engineergurl

There was a place up where I grew up that had awesome bagles


----------



## engineergurl

Charlie's City Bagels... then a best bagels in town opened up in our town.... I always like brueggers too


----------



## engineergurl

just found out boss is off tomorrow and wednesday


----------



## engineergurl

why do we even have work these days if no one is around to get work done?


----------



## engineergurl

chili is good


----------



## engineergurl

I think we'll have chicken pot pie for dinner tonight


----------



## engineergurl

although it's pretty warm so maybe we can grill some hot dogs, lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My boss is out this entire week


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Drove down to Florida to his in-laws


----------



## engineergurl

before the snow comes this week


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was pretty warm yesterday, contemplated getting the hibachi going


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Decided against it, too much other stuff to do around the house


----------



## engineergurl

the term in-laws cracks me up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A bit jealous of all these guys retiring right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The vast majority are here till Wednesday and that's it


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Was pretty warm yesterday, contemplated getting the hibachi going




hibachi


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A long time to go for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yup hibachi


----------



## csb

I'm so glad my boss is here for only two days this week. He's all up in my business about dumb things. I'm TRYING to WORK, boss.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> I'm so glad my boss is here for only two days this week. He's all up in my business about dumb things. I'm TRYING to WORK, boss.




ha ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Glad for a bit of a break...getting sick of having to explain calcs to people


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need a breather from all the morons


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Yup hibachi




are you sure about that?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Engineering...do you even do it?

Guess not.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Charcoal grill to be more precise I suppose


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Someone's birthday today and they're trying to get everyone to contribute for cheese cake


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Charcoal grill to be more precise I suppose




lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Far too many birthdays around here.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Someone's birthday today and they're trying to get everyone to contribute for cheese cake




I could go for some good cheesecake


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You'd think they would leave me alone after I said no to the first 10 or more requests.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They're getting Junior's I believe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If I want cheesecake I'll get it myself...don't need to sit around a pow wow with every one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh faculty eval link is out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I should go tell them how terrible the Prof is so the school can continue ignoring it


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Far too many birthdays around here.




this made me think about the opinions and a$$ holes comment


----------



## engineergurl

I need to find out when checks are going to get cut this week


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not that I'm anti-social or hate my co-workers...I just don't want to participate in this stuff.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw we're getting paid Wednesday...that's all that matters.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Not that I'm anti-social or hate my co-workers...I just don't want to participate in this stuff.




don't fib


----------



## engineergurl

oyster crackers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I hate the majority of my co-workers, not all. And I like hanging out with my friends...just not co-workers.


----------



## engineergurl

nom nom nom


----------



## engineergurl

I was thinking


----------



## engineergurl

why are they Pillsbury Crescent rolls when they are really pretty much just croissants?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Who cares what they're called...they're delicious.


----------



## engineergurl

meh... I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still working my way through Dexter


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally on to Season 7, one more season to go after this


----------



## engineergurl

the lady in the office next door is the one who prints the checks. She also keeps a jar of dubble bubble on her desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Season 6 sucked...all that religious mumbo-jumbo


----------



## engineergurl

now I know that she will cut checks if we have any urgent bills, and have a piece of gum to chew


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> the lady in the office next door is the one who prints the checks. She also keeps a jar of dubble bubble on her desk




Hope she's not one of those who chews gum like a cow


----------



## engineergurl

I don't have a clue what you are talking about


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lady in the office next door is the one who prints the checks. She also keeps a jar of dubble bubble on her desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she's not one of those who chews gum like a cow
Click to expand...



no she keeps it there for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gum for the win, need to pick up a pack now that you've brought it up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I don't have a clue what you are talking about




Those people who chew gum with their mouth open and make smacking noises every chew


----------



## engineergurl

I have no clue why but I remember last night my husband and I were singing there was an old woman that swallowed a fly song


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a clue what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who chew gum with their mouth open and make smacking noises every chew
Click to expand...



I meant about the Dexter stuff, never seen it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lady in the office next door is the one who prints the checks. She also keeps a jar of dubble bubble on her desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she's not one of those who chews gum like a cow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no she keeps it there for me
Click to expand...



Used to have a candy jar (shaped like an expansion joint) at my old job but guys took to it a bit too enthusiastically


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a pretty good show. You should catch the first Season. Like most long running shows it's started to lose pace now.


----------



## engineergurl

I want some blueberry cobbler icecream


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> It's a pretty good show. You should catch the first Season. Like most long running shows it's started to lose pace now.




we have all the seasons on dvd


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm watching it on Netflix...don't buy too many DVDs anymore


----------



## engineergurl

I need to go to the post office


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I'm watching it on Netflix...don't buy too many DVDs anymore


we don't either, I think the last one I actually purchased was Les Mis


----------



## engineergurl

some movies you just have to have something tangible to own


----------



## engineergurl

back in the old days


----------



## engineergurl

when a 10 k was going


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> some movies you just have to have something tangible to own




That's why I have external hard drives


----------



## engineergurl

there would be like 20 people in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What happened?


----------



## engineergurl

and by the time you could type +1


----------



## engineergurl

there would be like 45 posts since your last one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Soooo where is every one?


----------



## engineergurl

this would have been over in 10 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Soooo where is every one?




life has moved on and no time for spamming


----------



## engineergurl

back then lots of them didn't even have kids


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah it's tough to spam at home with kids, especially after being at work all day and needing to spend some quality family time


----------



## engineergurl

and you have to figure once they got their PE's then some of them moved into higher level jobs and can't spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like this thread is well on it's way though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Higher level job = office = easier to spam!


----------



## engineergurl

I went a while without signing on when I started my last job (not this one)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I've caught my old boss playing Free Cell a time or two


----------



## csb

Friday is pay day!


----------



## engineergurl

I really just want to pick up the scissors off my desk and cut my hair right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I was a lot busier at my old job so no time to spam as much as this...things are slower here and this week is absolutely dead


----------



## csb

only 600 more to go here!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Friday is pay day!




nice! I think the hubby will get his then too maybe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I really just want to pick up the scissors off my desk and cut my hair right now




As long as you don't pull a Brittney


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe monday, I think he gets paid on the 1st and 15th


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really just want to pick up the scissors off my desk and cut my hair right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't pull a Brittney
Click to expand...



I could cut a foot off my hair and still not pull a Brittney


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## engineergurl

our IT director is telling the admin to buy her computer on black friday


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


>




I sent that to a co-worker just last week


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So guess no one here has refinancing experience


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or they responded to my question and I missed it in all the spam


----------



## engineergurl

nope I don't


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One of the few times I wish my boss was here to BS


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He's owned a few homes and is pretty knowledgeable about this stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Well this game is going to end soon.


----------



## engineergurl

sell it and move on


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Well this game is going to end soon.




you think?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

When I plan time off for a long vacation and find out I have to come in the day after a holiday:


----------



## engineergurl

one of the mods could lock it right at the end and we would never get there


----------



## engineergurl

is that stephanie?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My gif above would also be an appropriate response to that EG


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

DING DING DING! That is Stephanie.


----------



## engineergurl

it has been so long since I watched that sort of stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> one of the mods could lock it right at the end and we would never get there


Don't given them any ideas.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9999 locked...well shit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I don't watch that anymore...not since I was a kid...just came across the gif in a yahoo article and figured it was too good not to post here


----------



## engineergurl

IIRC they jacked it up and split up things


----------



## engineergurl

we used to get drunk and watch it in college


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^ No clue...don't think I've watched since Hulk Hogan and Ultimate Warrior were regular performers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP!


----------



## csb

test


----------



## csb

Didn't work.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sleepy


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Didn't work.




no it didn't


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> test


test result: FAILED


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if I closed my door, if I could get comfortable enough in my chair to sleep


----------



## engineergurl

I put a cashew on the floor in my office three weeks ago and it is still there... I was trying to figure out how often they vac


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> test
> 
> 
> 
> test result: FAILED
Click to expand...

^^ Like my PE result probably


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I put a cashew on the floor in my office three weeks ago and it is still there... I was trying to figure out how often they vac




Wrote DUST ME on my book shelf at my old job and it was still there when I left


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> test
> 
> 
> 
> test result: FAILED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ Like my PE result probably
Click to expand...



wait, you don't know yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> test
> 
> 
> 
> test result: FAILED PASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ Like my PE result probably
Click to expand...

fixed it for ya.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a cashew on the floor in my office three weeks ago and it is still there... I was trying to figure out how often they vac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote DUST ME on my book shelf at my old job and it was still there when I left
Click to expand...



I did this at home, lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> test
> 
> 
> 
> test result: FAILED PASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ Like my PE result probably
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed it for ya.
Click to expand...



Wait, you have an inside guy like Mike too?


----------



## engineergurl

I think I will wear jeans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There's guys out there doing this stuff and then there's me...


----------



## engineergurl

maybe not tomorrow but def wednesday


----------



## engineergurl

cabinet meeting today is going uber long


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost lunch time!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> cabinet meeting today is going uber long




Perfect time to work on your sleeping idea


----------



## engineergurl

they probably won't meet the rest of the year though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wonder what I should have for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> they probably won't meet the rest of the year though




Sounds like Congress


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> cabinet meeting today is going uber long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect time to work on your sleeping idea
Click to expand...



You can sleep anytime between the hours of 11 am and 1:30 pm while at work and shake it off as if you are taking a nap "during your lunch break"


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> they probably won't meet the rest of the year though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Congress
Click to expand...



pretty much


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That wouldn't fly over here unfortunately...unless you wanted to go to the park and nap there


----------



## engineergurl

yawn


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> That wouldn't fly over here unfortunately...unless you wanted to go to the park and nap there




oh yeah, you have cubicles


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No where close to going home time...darn


----------



## engineergurl

when I worked for the city down in NC the signal maintenance supervisor used to take a 30 min nap in his personal truck in the parking lot every day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> when I worked for the city down in NC the signal maintenance supervisor used to take a 30 min nap in his personal truck in the parking lot every day




Long Island Postal Workers got caught doing this recently. I think it was the night-shift maintenance crew. They were claiming they made vehicle repairs but really were just napping.


----------



## engineergurl

my friend is plotting a surprise for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> my friend is plotting a surprise for me




Is it this:


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I worked for the city down in NC the signal maintenance supervisor used to take a 30 min nap in his personal truck in the parking lot every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Island Postal Workers got caught doing this recently. I think it was the night-shift maintenance crew. They were claiming they made vehicle repairs but really were just napping.
Click to expand...



that's why this guy would go out into the parking lot and get into his own truck and do it... but we all knew he did it and it wasn't a big deal because that department was made up out of good people that actually did their jobs


----------



## engineergurl

no, I think I know what it is


----------



## engineergurl

she shouldn't have tried to recruit my husband for help with it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I don't see a problem with good workers napping on their lunch time as long as it's during their defined lunch time


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> test




Result: Pregnant


----------



## engineergurl

that makes it painfully obvious it has to do with a weekend getaway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> she shouldn't have tried to recruit my husband for help with it




Couldn't keep the secret?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I don't see a problem with good workers napping on their lunch time as long as it's during their defined lunch time




pretty much


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> she shouldn't have tried to recruit my husband for help with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't keep the secret?
Click to expand...



no I just know we've been trying to plan a weekend at a spa and I haven't been able to go because of his schedule


----------



## blybrook PE

And another to add to the mix


----------



## engineergurl

I am really struggling to stay awake now


----------



## engineergurl

if I post 6 more times


----------



## engineergurl

then I will take a break


----------



## engineergurl

and either take a nap or go for a walk


----------



## engineergurl

poast


----------



## engineergurl

toasties


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Toast?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woo hoo...not


----------



## engineergurl

nice!


----------



## engineergurl

okay time to take just a real quick break


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Enjoy your break:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So the guy in the cubicle across from me never ceases to amaze. Every single one of these birthdays he participates, and every single time he's amazed that they need actual cash and don't have the ability to take credit card.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For crying out loud it's the exact same every single time, get used to it already.


----------



## csb

It was a fantastic picture of figure skaters.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Secretary comes around, it'll be $4/person...cash only? No she has a credit card reader in her back pocket...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> It was a fantastic picture of figure skaters.



Not sure where this is going.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Currently playing Assassin's Creed III


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Compared to ACII this game is pretty terrible


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not a fan of the changes they've made in combat and menu usage


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finding it pretty hard to sit down to just play the darn thing...can't invest more than 30 mins at a time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a good thing I didn't pay $60 when it first came out...got a used copy at Game Stop for $10


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then again even that $10 feels like a bad deal considering how crappy the game is


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might need to just put this one away and never take it out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just over 2 hours to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Slow day today...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope the trains aren't packed with kids again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Impossible to find a seat when there's all these high schoolers on the train


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's half the problem, the other half is that they're all loud...good thing I have my headphones


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had to throw that in the mix...too good not to include


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sure I probably complained about the same stuff when I was in High School but it's grating to hear their gripes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I can't get those shoes/phone/headphone that I want...my parents won't give me the money


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb

Wait, what?


----------



## csb

They are spending the same, but it's a bigger chunk.


----------



## csb

csb, how do you feel about this graph?


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Secretary comes around, it'll be $4/person...cash only? No she has a credit card reader in her back pocket...


I thought Apple had an app for that.


----------



## csb

Don't think about it.


----------



## csb

Remember summer?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


>




This explains a lot of my spamming


----------



## csb




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary comes around, it'll be $4/person...cash only? No she has a credit card reader in her back pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Apple had an app for that.
Click to expand...



I've seen the add-on hardware reader also but I think it's quite a douchebag move to try to pay $4 by credit card to the girl who organizes office birthday get togethers.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> They are spending the same, but it's a bigger chunk.




Lies with statistics


----------



## csb

ramnares said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This explains a lot of my spamming
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary comes around, it'll be $4/person...cash only? No she has a credit card reader in her back pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Apple had an app for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the add-on hardware reader also but I think it's quite a douchebag move to try to pay $4 by credit card to the girl who organizes office birthday get togethers.
Click to expand...



yeah, it is, the dude should put a twenty in his desk and leave it there for just such occasions


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are spending the same, but it's a bigger chunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies with statistics
Click to expand...



That's all Stats are good for


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This explains a lot of my spamming
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



That was a good movie ^


----------



## engineergurl

they haven't made a decision on the indictment thing yet, have they?


----------



## csb

I haven't seen Ferguson go up in flames, so no.


----------



## engineergurl

I just went on two different grocery store sites to leave feedback


----------



## csb

And forced $4 for birthday parties in an office pisses me off.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> they haven't made a decision on the indictment thing yet, have they?




Everyone's busy with the Hagel firing replacement


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> And forced $4 for birthday parties in an office pisses me off.




I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Office birthday parties? Retirement parties for people I barely know?


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> I haven't seen Ferguson go up in flames, so no.




good to know, I have slight concerns regarding local reactions


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Ferguson go up in flames, so no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know, I have slight concerns regarding local reactions
Click to expand...



We're all mature, civilized people. No way we would react to the justice system's decision with such revolting actions.


----------



## engineergurl

they hubby had a hail and farewell today but I packed him chili for lunch anyway, he said he wanted my chili for lunch and didn't know the guy


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Ferguson go up in flames, so no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know, I have slight concerns regarding local reactions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're all mature, civilized people. No way we would react to the justice system's decision with such revolting actions.
Click to expand...



I almost choked on my water on that one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If I know the person well I have no probs sharing the cost to buy lunch etc. but if I'm new here and barely know you...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Ferguson go up in flames, so no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know, I have slight concerns regarding local reactions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're all mature, civilized people. No way we would react to the justice system's decision with such revolting actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I almost choked on my water on that one
Click to expand...



Resists urge to make inappropriate joke here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Scumbag Ohio weather...60s today...30s when I'm going to be there with snow expected Thanksgiving


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Peachy...just freaking peachy


----------



## engineergurl

I just watched the skit from SNL this weekend


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The bill/exec order skit?


----------



## engineergurl

it is 1:08 and that means we are more than half way done with this day


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> The bill/exec order skit?




yup


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JUDSeb2zHQ0


----------



## engineergurl

actually only 3 hours and 20 some minutes left


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 hrs 50 mins here


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, that one


----------



## engineergurl

yeah yeah we all know you get off at like noon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> yeah yeah we all know you get off at like noon




No point getting off early if I can't rub it in


----------



## engineergurl

the walk helped with being sleepy earlier but it's starting to creep in behind my eyes again


----------



## engineergurl

boss just got back to the office and is heading out again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time for some tea?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> boss just got back to the office and is heading out again




So you're free to continue spamming?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So if the weather can not be crap for the drive up that would be great


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Also if it could not be crap for the drive back that would be highly appreciated


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really don't want to be stuck in OH


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, apprently I have to order a printer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's how I like spending my afternoons too


----------



## engineergurl

the squeaky wheel gets oiled


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or replaced


----------



## engineergurl

naw, that just happens when they hire new management


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## engineergurl

i want chocolate


----------



## engineergurl

chocolate covered potato chips


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hershey, Godiva?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> chocolate covered potato chips


Lay's?


----------



## engineergurl

i don't have any though


----------



## engineergurl

the best is ruffles covered with toll house


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Order a box with your printer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Jalapeno chips for me


----------



## engineergurl

yummm-o


----------



## engineergurl

my husband just sent me a text that he was done for the day, must be nice


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They're pretty damn good...now I wish I had a bag


----------



## engineergurl

he better go home and do some yard work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> my husband just sent me a text that he was done for the day, must be nice




Even less than half-day guy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> he better go home and do some yard work




You're rather optimistic


----------



## engineergurl

garlic cream cheese ball


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That sounds exotic


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> my husband just sent me a text that he was done for the day, must be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even less than half-day guy
Click to expand...



ha, no, he's put in 8+ hours


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So have I by the time I leave!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

mumbles about 8 hours of spamming that is


----------



## engineergurl

there was one dip that my friend made that we used teddy grahams for


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My son loves teddy grahams


----------



## engineergurl

meh,


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> My son loves teddy grahams


me too


----------



## engineergurl

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-chip-dip


----------



## engineergurl

that is the one for the teddy grahams


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-chip-dip


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saved to my favorites and will probably try for Christmas


----------



## engineergurl

how awesome is this one?

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/garlic-herb-turkey-cheese-ball.html


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks!


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> how awesome is this one?
> 
> http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/garlic-herb-turkey-cheese-ball.html




although I don't use dijon mustard in mine, I always just added a bit of sour cream to get the right texture


----------



## engineergurl

and I have never made it to look like a turkey


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> how awesome is this one?
> 
> http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/garlic-herb-turkey-cheese-ball.html




I don't have the necessary skills for that level of decorating


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Thanks!




welcome


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> and I have never made it to look like a turkey




Ok that's reassuring


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're just full of awesome recipes huh


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how awesome is this one?
> 
> http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/garlic-herb-turkey-cheese-ball.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the necessary skills for that level of decorating
Click to expand...



I started making this one when I was fresh out of college, learned it from a co-worker, and back then it was a blob in the middle of a paper plate with ritz crackers around it


----------



## engineergurl

i enjoy cooking


----------



## engineergurl

I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs


----------



## engineergurl

it works out fairly well


----------



## engineergurl

you see what's going to happen?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs




That's my wife. I'm on the other end of that spectrum which is why I have to run as much as I do.


----------



## engineergurl

this thing will end tonight I bet


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my wife. I'm on the other end of that spectrum which is why I have to run as much as I do.
Click to expand...



I don't run, not since March


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guessing I'll miss the end, I don't do much spamming from home


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my wife. I'm on the other end of that spectrum which is why I have to run as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run, not since March
Click to expand...

What happened in March?


----------



## engineergurl

I do CrossFit


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my wife. I'm on the other end of that spectrum which is why I have to run as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run, not since March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened in March?
Click to expand...



I broke my ankle during a 10K and didn't know it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same friend who went to Mexico is into CrossFit and tried to get me to go to a couple of sessions...fought her off for now


----------



## engineergurl

I have to have surgery but keep putting it off


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my wife. I'm on the other end of that spectrum which is why I have to run as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run, not since March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened in March?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my ankle during a 10K and *didn't know it *
Click to expand...



Great pain tolerance or just plain hardcore?


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Same friend who went to Mexico is into CrossFit and tried to get me to go to a couple of sessions...fought her off for now




it's fun, I got my level one instructors cert back in 2012


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The worst I've had is achilles tendinitis and some problems with my lower back.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haven't broken anything yet &gt;&gt;knock on wood&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same friend who went to Mexico is into CrossFit and tried to get me to go to a couple of sessions...fought her off for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's fun, I got my level one instructors cert back in 2012
Click to expand...



Whoa, congrats (2 years late)


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a husband that can consume 3000+ calories a day and never gain more than 5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my wife. I'm on the other end of that spectrum which is why I have to run as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run, not since March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened in March?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my ankle during a 10K and *didn't know it *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great pain tolerance or just plain hardcore?
Click to expand...



pretty high pain tolerance, but I just figured it was normal pain but after a couple of weeks the swelling didn't go down so I went in to the doc


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same friend who went to Mexico is into CrossFit and tried to get me to go to a couple of sessions...fought her off for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's fun, I got my level one instructors cert back in 2012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, congrats (2 years late)
Click to expand...



lol, I did it because that was when we moved from Alabama to Virginia and I wasn't going to be near my trainer anymore


----------



## engineergurl

purely out of necessity


----------



## engineergurl

it is nearly 2 pm


----------



## engineergurl

woot!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A lot of trainers at the gym I go to but I stay away from them for the most part


----------



## engineergurl

hubby is at walmart


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa, 1 hour to go (and a couple mins)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> hubby is at walmart




Early Black Friday shopping obviously


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure if I'm going to Walmart Friday, don't want to be anywhere near the protests


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> A lot of trainers at the gym I go to but I stay away from them for the most part




some can be annoying but some know what they are talking about... I would love to do it full time


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hubby is at walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Black Friday shopping obviously
Click to expand...



no, he had a third of the grocery list to purchase


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One of them competed professionally so I'm sure he knows what he's talking about. He's studying to be a nurse so we usually rant to each other about classes.


----------



## engineergurl

but I gave him the easy stuff... lemonade, soda, water, orange juice, cool whip that sort of stuff


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> One of them competed professionally so I'm sure he knows what he's talking about. He's studying to be a nurse so we usually rant to each other about classes.




yeah, I'm not that into it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just 1/3 huh. Don't want him doing this:


----------



## engineergurl

is it wednesday yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> but I gave him the easy stuff... lemonade, soda, water, orange juice, *cool whip* that sort of stuff




&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmqJQ-nc_s


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> is it wednesday yet?




I wish, on the other hand, I'll have a lot of time on my hands when this thread is over.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Just 1/3 huh. Don't want him doing this:




this is so me. I carried 7 bags and a flimsy metal turkey pan from Kroger earlier today, however I am going to take two trips because I will go back tomorrow and get the other 1/3rd of the items


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it wednesday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, on the other hand, I'll have a lot of time on my hands when this thread is over.
Click to expand...



naw, you just have to spam in other threads


----------



## engineergurl

I do think these are more fun with interaction though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just 1/3 huh. Don't want him doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so me. I carried 7 bags and a flimsy metal turkey pan from Kroger earlier today, however I am going to take two trips because I will go back tomorrow and get the other 1/3rd of the items
Click to expand...



I'll admit this is me every single time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I do think these are more fun with interaction though




Yeah certainly makes time go much faster...today flew by


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Solo spamming can be pretty dry


----------



## engineergurl

not really, only if you are posting the same stuff over and over and over


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> not really, only if you are posting the same stuff over and over and over




I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## engineergurl

we've tried other games during the wait as well


----------



## engineergurl

the survivor game, the zombie game


----------



## engineergurl

those were pretty fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Will have to be more active in other threads...this will be over wayyy before the results are posted


----------



## engineergurl

someone is burning popcorn or the boiler blew up again or something


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Will have to be more active in other threads...this will be over wayyy before the results are posted




you have thanksgiving this week to keep you occupied


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forget the printer...just order spare boilers


----------



## engineergurl

and they should be coming out eventually


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to be more active in other threads...this will be over wayyy before the results are posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have thanksgiving this week to keep you occupied
Click to expand...



Yup no computer with me and will be occupied...hope the weather holds out


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Forget the printer...just order spare boilers




seriously, it's great to have all these historical buildings but at least upgrade some of the mechanical systems


----------



## engineergurl

we are taking our trip in December


----------



## engineergurl

should be fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where to?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm pretty sure you've said where in this thread but being lazy here


----------



## engineergurl

can't find a good map of the walk of fame


----------



## engineergurl

California... specifically LA


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nice! Been to San Diego for work but that's it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No actual vacation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost time to get out of here...


----------



## engineergurl

well be there for a few days to take in the sights then be home in time for Christmas at our house


----------



## engineergurl

yeah I still have about 2 hours left


----------



## engineergurl

I am sleepy again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time for a spam break and walk around the office?


----------



## engineergurl

just did I think


----------



## engineergurl

it didn't help


----------



## engineergurl

I even drank caffine today... it isn't helping that it's like 84 in my office right now


----------



## engineergurl

cause heaven forbid we turn the heat off on the random 70 degree day


----------



## engineergurl

processing invoices is a breeze when there are no PO's


----------



## engineergurl

denied


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same in my building...it's either AC or heat...god forbid they actually change the temp based on the weather


----------



## engineergurl

denied


----------



## engineergurl

nope, won't pay that one


----------



## csb

MY NOSE IS SO STUFFY.


----------



## engineergurl

awww, gee, you requested $4000 and the invoice is $5000, your going to have to resubmit your requisition


----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> MY NOSE IS SO STUFFY.




 I was hopeful you were feeling better


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> awww, gee, you requested $4000 and the invoice is $5000, your going to have to resubmit your requisition


Sounds like the travel reimbursement over here. Oh you claimed for $9 on the last day of travel on a couple thousand dollar travel...denied.


----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

damage


----------



## engineergurl

those have all failed


----------



## engineergurl

oh you fixed them


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

That last one was just because.


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> MY NOSE IS SO STUFFY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hopeful you were feeling better
Click to expand...



As was I.


----------



## csb

THOUGH


----------



## csb

It made eating my mil's shitty cooking a lot easier this weekend!


----------



## csb

But I'd like to be able to taste by "real" Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> It made eating my mil's shitty cooking a lot easier this weekend!


----------



## csb

MIL "Salad"

Can of oranges

Tub of Cool Whip

Tub of cottage cheese

Mix together.


----------



## Dark Knight

What are you going to do when this thread is finished? Modify it to 15k? 20k?

This spamming frenzy is epic.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> MIL "Salad"
> 
> Can of oranges
> 
> *Tub of Cool Whip*
> 
> Tub of cottage cheese
> 
> Mix together.




See Family Guy Stewie clip


----------



## csb

Oh wait...it had jello mix and pineapples, too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dark Knight said:


> What are you going to do when this thread is finished? Modify it to 15k? 20k?
> 
> This *spamming frenzy* is epic.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Less than 300 to go


----------



## csb

It was like being a truck stop buffet.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wow we've been....'productive' today


----------



## csb

We might need to start another game game that gets let out.


----------



## Dark Knight

Matt and NJ Mike are not going to be happy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guessing there'll be rules to any new spamming game


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dark Knight said:


> Matt and NJ Mike are not going to be happy.




You mad bro:


----------



## matt267 PE

you all ain't done yet?


----------



## engineergurl

YAWN


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> Matt and NJ Mike are not going to be happy.


I've done my damage.


----------



## matt267 PE

sorry to bore you EG.


----------



## engineergurl

731


----------



## csb

one more


----------



## engineergurl

not you just being here this week, lol


----------



## engineergurl

736


----------



## engineergurl

737


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's enough spamming for me


----------



## engineergurl

738


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, you get to go home now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This will probably be dead before I can get around to it tomorrow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## engineergurl

I still have nearly two more hours


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope CSB's nose clears up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I still have nearly two more hours




Hope that flies by for you


----------



## engineergurl

I've been having strange dreams lately


----------



## csb

WITH FEELING


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See ya folks


----------



## csb

That sounds like I have a coke problem.


----------



## engineergurl

like post apocalyptic red-dawn kind of dreams


----------



## csb

Not like soda.


----------



## csb

Like the drug


----------



## csb

Maybe you're on coke?


----------



## csb

Or did you also just read "The Indwelling"?


----------



## engineergurl

a diet dr pepper problem


----------



## csb

Book whatever in the Left Behind series


----------



## csb

Ship sinks, Jesus shows up


----------



## engineergurl

no i don't do coke


----------



## csb

But I keep reading


----------



## Dark Knight

engineergurl said:


> like post apocalyptic red-dawn kind of dreams


Zombies???


----------



## engineergurl

and I nevr read that


----------



## csb

Why you rolling anonymous?


----------



## engineergurl

zombies aren't dead but they aren't alive


----------



## Dark Knight

csb said:


> Book whatever in the Left Behind series


I did read them all years ago.


----------



## csb

The writing is not that great.


----------



## engineergurl

i'm not bored


----------



## engineergurl

just sleepy


----------



## Dark Knight

I found Babylon Rising more interesting.


----------



## engineergurl

think it's going to be a window rolled down with the radio cranked on the way home tonight


----------



## Lumber Jim

This could go really quick now...


----------



## Dark Knight

csb said:


> The writing is not that great.




Cannot be. It is Christian fiction. Two terms going in opposite directions.


----------



## Lumber Jim

snow is blowing out side


----------



## engineergurl

that made me think of ccr bad moon rising


----------



## Lumber Jim

transitioning from one project to another


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

can't stay long


----------



## blybrook PE

No snow here yet. Need to go charge the battery in the plow truck this week


----------



## Dark Knight

Lumber Jim said:


> can't stay long


You do what you can to make this one history.


----------



## Lumber Jim

hijacking what looks like a good conversation.


----------



## blybrook PE

This thread is likely gonna be finished today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think the majority of snow will blow to the east of us.


----------



## engineergurl

$15 little man put that &lt;bleep&gt; in my hand or you owe me owe me owe.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm always here to do what i can


----------



## Lumber Jim

Only a couple hundred to go


----------



## Lumber Jim

we could hammer this out in a couple of minutes


----------



## engineergurl

it was a pretty decent conversation today, but alas all things must come to an end


----------



## Dark Knight

engineergurl said:


> $15 little man put that &lt;bleep&gt; in my hand or you owe me owe me owe.


Are you singing again?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> it was a pretty decent conversation today, but alas all things must come to an end


now that I show up...


----------



## engineergurl

spam spam, every where is spam


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> $15 little man put that &lt;bleep&gt; in my hand or you owe me owe me owe.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you singing again?
Click to expand...



of course


----------



## Lumber Jim

hurry hurry hurry.


----------



## engineergurl

oooo, it's almost 3


----------



## Lumber Jim

got a song stuck in my head this morning


----------



## blybrook PE

And another before getting back to work


----------



## Lumber Jim

and its still there


----------



## Lumber Jim

no treble...


----------



## Lumber Jim

can't get it out of my head


----------



## Lumber Jim

its got a good beat


----------



## Dark Knight

No music


----------



## Lumber Jim

this coming from a country bumpkin...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry, me not you DK


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Things are going to heat up soon.


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

did I win?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it LJ.


----------



## Lumber Jim

not yet


----------



## Lumber Jim

what?


----------



## Lumber Jim

what'd I do?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it over yet.


----------



## Lumber Jim

can't stop now


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

soon....


----------



## matt267 PE

was just seeing if you were paying attention.


----------



## Lumber Jim

let it snow...


----------



## matt267 PE

you were


----------



## matt267 PE

you passed


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm always paying attention


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of rain today.


----------



## Lumber Jim

it just might might seem like it all the time


----------



## matt267 PE

but no snow.


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> it just might might seem like it all the time


My daughter is like that.


----------



## Lumber Jim

snow is better than freezing rain


----------



## matt267 PE

she's listens in stealth mode.


----------



## Dark Knight

Lumber Jim said:


> sorry, me not you DK


No offense mate.


----------



## Lumber Jim

matt267 said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> it just might might seem like it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is like that.
Click to expand...

my kids too


----------



## Lumber Jim

I blame their mom


----------



## engineergurl

you guys freeze?


----------



## Lumber Jim

even though I know they get it from me


----------



## engineergurl

guess not


----------



## engineergurl

and what did I predict?


----------



## engineergurl

that we would get close


----------



## Lumber Jim

the lakes are froze over


----------



## engineergurl

and someone would sweep in and be spastic


----------



## engineergurl

which is funny


----------



## engineergurl

I'm too tired to follow


----------



## Lumber Jim

warnings are out to be careful


----------



## Dark Knight

It was 32 at Crystal River (FL) last Thursday. I was swimming with manatees. Is 82 today. Talk about a bipolar state.


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> and someone would sweep in and be spastic


I guess this is me


----------



## engineergurl

droid


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dark Knight said:


> It was 32 at Crystal River (FL) last Thursday. I was swimming with manatees. Is 82 today. Talk about a bipolar state.


Did residents know what to do when it hit 32?


----------



## engineergurl

it happens every time


----------



## engineergurl

bipolar state


----------



## Lumber Jim

I always found it funny when I lived in MO that places shut down when there was a little snow...


----------



## engineergurl

no diggity


----------



## engineergurl

no doubt


----------



## Lumber Jim

I was planning on catching you EG


----------



## Lumber Jim

but it won't work out this time...


----------



## Dark Knight

Lumber Jim said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 32 at Crystal River (FL) last Thursday. I was swimming with manatees. Is 82 today. Talk about a bipolar state.
> 
> 
> 
> Did residents know what to do when it hit 32?
Click to expand...



Yes. They turn on the heaters.


----------



## engineergurl

we had bacon and eggs yesterday for breakfast


----------



## engineergurl

1 pound of bacon gone in one meal


----------



## engineergurl

green eggs and ham


----------



## engineergurl

867


----------



## Lumber Jim

we made homemade Ice cream yesterday


----------



## engineergurl

868


----------



## engineergurl

my hubby just txted me and said he got icecream


----------



## Lumber Jim

man was it good


----------



## engineergurl

I can officially spam with my eyesshut


----------



## engineergurl

sleep with one eye open


----------



## Lumber Jim

used snow in the ice cream maker


----------



## engineergurl

clutching your pillow tight


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think snow works the best


----------



## engineergurl

you need salt to make ice cream


----------



## engineergurl

peaches are good


----------



## Lumber Jim

that's a good song


----------



## engineergurl

home made peach ice cream on sunburnt lips


----------



## engineergurl

it is


----------



## Lumber Jim

used rock salt specifically labeled for ice cream making


----------



## engineergurl

it's monday but i've missed the last two weeks of the voice


----------



## Lumber Jim

first batch took forever though


----------



## engineergurl

you also need a dairy product


----------



## Lumber Jim

peach huh?


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> you also need a dairy product


and eggs


----------



## frazil

wow, almost there.


----------



## engineergurl

omg


----------



## frazil

now's my chance to swoop in and win this thing!


----------



## Lumber Jim

have only seen the voice a couple of times


----------



## engineergurl

i want peach and bacon ice cream


----------



## frazil

we could finish this in 5.7 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

blake gets drunk on it i think


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll try and set you up...


----------



## engineergurl

well if we are going to we best agree because I have to pee


----------



## frazil

all these conversations seem totally unrelated


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> i want peach and bacon ice cream


I'll bet this would be good


----------



## csb

Post?


----------



## engineergurl

we are almost done though


----------



## frazil

ok let's do it


----------



## Lumber Jim

they are


----------



## csb

Whoa!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## csb

FINISH IT!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## engineergurl

they make sense if you have been sort of following along


----------



## frazil

ok, it's not just me


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## csb

one


----------



## csb

more


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## engineergurl

less than


----------



## csb

post


----------



## frazil

peach and bacon??


----------



## csb

in


----------



## engineergurl

100


----------



## Lumber Jim

do it to it


----------



## csb

the


----------



## frazil

that ain't right


----------



## csb

middle


----------



## engineergurl

peach and bacon would be awesome


----------



## csb

of


----------



## csb

all


----------



## Lumber Jim

bacon sounds good right now...


----------



## frazil

20 down in 20 seconds


----------



## csb

of


----------



## Lumber Jim

the


----------



## csb

this


----------



## engineergurl

this is like the movie


----------



## frazil

mmm...bacon


----------



## csb

nonsense


----------



## Lumber Jim

then


----------



## engineergurl

50!


----------



## csb

bvcon?


----------



## Lumber Jim

words


----------



## frazil

we have fresh piggy bacon coming soon


----------



## csb

holla


----------



## Lumber Jim

when


----------



## engineergurl

we'll get a top in here soon


----------



## csb

challa


----------



## frazil

43


----------



## Lumber Jim

muy bien


----------



## csb

top wins?


----------



## frazil

you guys are fast!


----------



## Lumber Jim

top


----------



## csb

TOP LOSES


----------



## frazil

yah


----------



## csb

yes


----------



## Lumber Jim

too fast


----------



## engineergurl

bananas


----------



## csb

this


----------



## frazil

no top wins


----------



## Lumber Jim

missed it


----------



## csb

is


----------



## Lumber Jim

darn


----------



## csb

awespme


----------



## frazil

right??


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## csb

10,000 will be bottom


----------



## Lumber Jim

right


----------



## engineergurl

the banana post for banana llama


----------



## csb

top


----------



## frazil

can't keep up


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## csb

will be the first loser


----------



## frazil

for real?


----------



## Lumber Jim

words


----------



## csb

if you ain't first


----------



## frazil

doh!


----------



## csb

you

re


----------



## engineergurl

+1


----------



## Lumber Jim

maybe


----------



## csb

last


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## frazil

no one walk in my office I'm busy


----------



## csb

and


----------



## engineergurl

+1


----------



## csb

win


----------



## Lumber Jim

almost there


----------



## frazil

so close!


----------



## csb

win


----------



## engineergurl

+1


----------



## csb

win


----------



## frazil

winner?


----------



## Lumber Jim

who's gonna get it?


----------



## csb

win


----------



## engineergurl

+1


----------



## frazil

noep


----------



## csb

win


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## csb

win


----------



## engineergurl

+1


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Ble_PE

What in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on here?


----------



## csb

win


----------



## frazil

whose waiting


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## csb

win


----------



## Dark Knight

Not yet


----------



## Ble_PE

What in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on here?


----------



## engineergurl

+1


----------



## csb

win


----------



## frazil

winner


----------



## Lumber Jim

we have a winner


----------



## csb

DK!


----------



## frazil

dang it ! Dark Knight with the steal!


----------



## csb

Dang!


----------



## engineergurl

son of a beyotch DK for real?


----------



## engineergurl

time to go back and delete some?


----------



## csb

Congratulations, Dark Knight!


----------



## Lumber Jim

nicely done DK


----------



## Dark Knight

Huh???????? I won.....#10k


----------



## engineergurl

and I did predict it


----------



## frazil

nicely spammed


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think it's time to go back to work now...


----------



## engineergurl

well it's been nice getting to know ram


----------



## frazil

that was like 2 minutes


----------



## Lumber Jim

so sad it's over now


----------



## Lumber Jim

congrats again DK


----------



## Dark Knight

I want to thank the ASS, Academy of Super Spammers, for this award. I would not have done it without them.


----------



## Ble_PE

Just missed it. Congrats DK! I'm proud of my 3 posts in this 10k.


----------



## Dark Knight

What was the prize?


----------



## Lumber Jim

kudos to EG as well!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Road Guy said:


> wins....what? I have no idea..
> 
> sorry I had to axe the picture thread.. so here is our bi annual 10K spam thread. Post here, anything goes for now, rules will change as we go along so pay attention!








Road Guy said:


> salad


----------



## matt267 PE

Did I win?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## matt267 PE

Good job DK!


----------



## blybrook PE

Will this thread finish before the ferguson decision?


----------



## blybrook PE

Guess so. Congrats DK


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> Will this thread finish before the ferguson decision?






no they actually beat us by like 5 minutes I think


----------



## Road Guy

do ya'll like this format or do you prefer the "no double posting" rules?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No double posting may encourage more participation. I vote for that if we do another one.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules. I'm not creative enough to post meaningful spam.


----------



## csb

No double posting might keep NJMike down, so I vote no double posting.


----------



## Road Guy

how about no triple posting? I'm all about that compromise!


----------



## csb

I thought you were all about that bass?

I second no triple posting.


----------



## engineergurl

As long as it doesn't involve pictures again, I would participate.... even if I got robbed this time lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey what's wrong with the memes!


----------



## matt267 PE

EG doesn't like pictures because she can't make quality posts.


----------



## Dark Knight

No double posting.


----------



## blybrook PE

I vote no triple. Doubles can happen too easily


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time for the rioting to begin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win??


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. Go to the main office to claim your prize


----------



## matt267 PE

I think your IT department has it.


----------



## P-E

Still going?


----------



## P-E

Encore spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

Football and beer. Day just got better.


----------



## PeeWee

WTF, I go and work on a new movie, come back and find the thread done? Damnit!


----------



## Road Guy

So this is a new thread you have been exposed to?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Yup. Go to the *Ferguson, MO* to claim your prize




Fixed that for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## Dark Knight

Yo gané...OK?

Yo gané...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Still open until results are out?


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still spammin'?


----------



## NJmike PE

might as well.

Free spam

Simply having a wonderful Christmas thyme


----------



## engineergurl

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh


----------



## engineergurl

is it too early to call it a day and head home?


----------



## NJmike PE

yes.


----------



## Lumber Jim

should catch EG for post count since this isn't closed yet...

/evil laugh/


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> should catch EG for post count since this isn't closed yet...
> 
> /evil laugh/




meh, I never win anything anyway so it is typical


----------



## Lumber Jim

although I would need to get 3.5 times more posts than I currently have assuming EG is unable to post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> should catch EG for post count since this isn't closed yet...
> 
> /evil laugh/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh, I never win anything anyway so it is typical
Click to expand...

you'll always be a winner in my book...


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

pretty sure I just broke the triple post rules...


----------



## Lumber Jim

but I believe those rules apply to future 10Ks...


----------



## matt267 PE

I think that rule was only for Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

go study


----------



## matt267 PE

I am....


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch time study


----------



## NJmike PE

office is closing early, bosses just confirmed. Mrs NJ thinks NJM is working a full day.....

I wonder what kind of shennanigans I can get into....


----------



## engineergurl

the temps are hovering right around 40 and it's been raining today, I do want to get home before they drop the last few degrees (if they do)


----------



## NJmike PE

3 inches of snow on the ground here already. expecting 6-10" of snow


----------



## engineergurl

yes, I'm sure, and I own a rake, remember?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> yes, I'm sure, and I own a rake, remember?


if it snows by you, how do you get rid of it? Hair dryer?


----------



## MetsFan

Holy crap, been so busy I haven't visited in a while. Good job guys!


----------



## NJmike PE

I like the name of this...


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> I like the name of this...


Pimping you boat, I see


----------



## blybrook PE

Wheres the bacon n blow to go with that hooker?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Happy thanksgiving....wish I could be drunk, damn it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy thanksgiving smott


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Back at ya matt!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's a duck kind of day! Yum!

Turkey is for the birds.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm sure, and I own a rake, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> if it snows by you, how do you get rid of it? Hair dryer?
Click to expand...

Driveway is gravel/dirt, we just run the jeep out to the street a few times so we can get out to the main road and then wait for it to melt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cue twilight theme...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Know what would be fun! To see what people will post come New Years night!

Wasted peeps make for some funny posts


----------



## P-E

That reminds me I could use some champaign


----------



## knight1fox3

Time for a beer...


----------



## blybrook PE

Or sum whiskey


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gin


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Rum


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Vodka


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wine


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Moonshine

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

I had pumpkin spice moonshine on Thursday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woohoo!! It's saturday!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. It has been for 10.5 hours now


----------



## NJmike PE

Results out yet SNAPE?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not for me, at least not that I am aware. Not something I'm stressing about, honestly.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished watching Rudy. Movie gets me every time. Mainly because the story has such a parallel to mine. I'm the first to graduate in my family. I was told forever that maybe this wasn't for me. Too hard. Too above me. But despite my early struggles I proved them all wrong. Including my old mad. And he got to see me graduate from college. With honors.

And yes. I've been drinking. Next will be the DT 2.0. Good day Sir.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol^....but I understand. My dad didn't even graduate high school. Not because he wasn't smart, but because he was French speaking in English speaking schools.

And now they want to teach school in Spanish for kids who don't speak English.....wtf!


----------



## akwooly

Is this still going?


----------



## blybrook PE

Only cause it ain't locked and the results aren't released yet


----------



## akwooly

Noice!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Just finished watching Rudy. Movie gets me every time. Mainly because the story has such a parallel to mine. I'm the first to graduate in my family. I was told forever that maybe this wasn't for me. Too hard. Too above me. But despite my early struggles I proved them all wrong. Including my old mad. And he got to see me graduate from college. With honors. And yes. I've been drinking. Next will be the DT 2.0. Good day Sir.


you were 5ft nothin' 100 nothin and hardly a speck of athletic ability.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

If I had to guess, results will start coming out sometime this week. Last year it was around this time, because I remember it being right around my daughters birthday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Did anyone reach 10k?


----------



## matt267 PE

DK, got10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yawn


----------



## matt267 PE

Wake up mike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm awake I'm awake


----------



## NJmike PE

More coffee


----------



## blybrook PE

Go put up the christmas tree griswold...


----------



## NJmike PE

Telling your wife to stop being a drama queen will land you on the couch for the night.


----------



## akwooly

Noice brah.


----------



## akwooly

I have taken On this yes dear routine and it's paying off. Big time.


----------



## NJmike PE

Eh. It gets old. I prefer the challenge


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Telling your wife to stop being a drama queen will land you on the couch for the night.


:facepalm:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Eh. It gets old. I prefer the challenge


Welcome to my weekend


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. Black Friday shopping, you win.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It was just a shitty weekend all around. Whatever, we'll get beyond it.


----------



## matt267 PE

bump spam


----------



## engineergurl

we were all spaming in the other thread yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

playing with the newbs day


----------



## engineergurl

I took my frozen nail polish off last night


----------



## NJmike PE

why? I liked it


----------



## matt267 PE

pics?


----------



## NJmike PE

let it go


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> why? I liked it




it had started to chip


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I took my frozen nail polish off last night


Don't forget to set your alarm.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my frozen nail polish off last night
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to set your alarm.
Click to expand...



weren't you supposed to remind me?


----------



## Dark Knight

I am bore to my bones. Was having fun with the noobs until Sap ordered a _*Cease and Desist*_.


----------



## engineergurl

what's up with the quote function... it's working like half the time


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> what's up with the quote function... it's working like half the time


too much F5?


----------



## engineergurl

who knows


----------



## P-E

3 more hours to go


----------



## NJmike PE

note to self, stay out of the pending results threads. the newbs will self destruct in 3 hours


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry, I can't help myself somethymes


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> note to self, stay out of the pending results threads. the newbs will self destruct in 3 hours


they are getting close.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supervisor at my job just said Apple maps are superior to Google...we're being managed by idiots


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, everybody knows that ain't true


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wow that Texas Results! thread got shut down in record time


----------



## matt267 PE

don't know why.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

I am ready to fall asleep


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Office happy hour scheduled for 4PM today...I'm going to just go ahead and skip that


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I am ready to fall asleep


gnite


----------



## engineergurl

more like an afternoon siesta... it's just so dreary out


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> more like an afternoon siesta... it's just so dreary out


wake up the newbs are coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess this has been upgraded to a 15k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> more like an afternoon siesta... it's just so dreary out
> 
> 
> 
> wake up the newbs are coming
Click to expand...



I'm here, I'm here!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

EG gets a chance at redemption, can DK swoop in for the steal again?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, git yor reults yit?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

bring it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

no


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> sapper, git yor reults yit?




I thought you were leaving for cake?


----------



## matt267 PE

not yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't rush me


----------



## matt267 PE

IT might shut me down though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> sapper, git yor reults yit?




BTW, Mike wood be prowd of yor spelling here.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sapper, git yor reults yit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Mike wood be prowd of yor spelling here.
Click to expand...

he wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike is supposed to spell correctly here. He has a talking to about it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## frazil




----------



## NJmike PE

ok, lets have at it


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Can we just round it up to a marathon and be done with it?


----------



## NJmike PE

no. now start posting


----------



## NJmike PE

this will help with the anxiety of weighting for the results


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> this will help with the anxiety of weighting for the results






You trying to round out at 20,000 posts by close of business today?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Probably possible to hit that if every one posted at the rate they were when we were a few hundred away from 10K


----------



## NJmike PE

that wouldn't even be a challenge my friend


----------



## P-E

Too hours two go.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

49 mins before I leave...woot!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I guess EG really did need a nap after all


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty much every female in the office right now, "Can't wait to get to happy hour and have some jello shots"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where's SNAPE when relevant topics come up


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Pretty much every female in the office right now, "Can't wait to get to happy hour and have some jello shots"


are they hot


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Pretty much every female in the office right now, "Can't wait to get to happy hour and have some jello shots"


would they look good in yoga pants


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Out of the 5 walking around only one is


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So she has 4 wing-women


----------



## NJmike PE

20% aint bad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You'll take those odds?


----------



## engineergurl

I got up and walked around the building twice and turned the space heater off


----------



## engineergurl

I did not say anything about jello shots though


----------



## NJmike PE

sure why not


----------



## rncole P.E.

ramnares said:


> Supervisor at my job just said Apple maps are superior to Google...we're being managed by idiots


But have you used the 3D features in the cities They've done? Soooo pretty.

Also, google maps chews the hell out of battery when navigating. So, define "better."


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I did not say anything about jello shots though




Slacker


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

rncole said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supervisor at my job just said Apple maps are superior to Google...we're being managed by idiots
> 
> 
> 
> But have you used the 3D features in the cities They've done? Soooo pretty.
> 
> Also, google maps chews the hell out of battery when navigating. So, define "better."
Click to expand...

Soo pretty is your argument? We're going for aesthetics over accuracy and functionality?

And I'll take getting to my destination with an optimized route over driving into a lake over battery life any day. Battery life is moot if you have a power plug-in for your phone in your car.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

rncole said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supervisor at my job just said Apple maps are superior to Google...we're being managed by idiots
> 
> 
> 
> But have you used the 3D features in the cities They've done? Soooo pretty.
> 
> Also, google maps chews the hell out of battery when navigating. So, define "better."
Click to expand...

Better (def) = Not Apple


----------



## engineergurl

I need to wake up


----------



## frazil

it's going to snow tonight.


----------



## frazil

wish I had my snowtires on


----------



## engineergurl

fraz- thinking about selling my snowshoes, you need a pair?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> wish I had my snowtires on


how much snow you getting?

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

what do you say Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

lets jump this bitch to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

I know you're here


----------



## NJmike PE

Or do I have to get wilson involved again


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, hey Fraz


----------



## frazil

&lt;4"



engineergurl said:


> fraz- thinking about selling my snowshoes, you need a pair?


I have a couple pairs, though it's nice to have extra. What kind?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way home


----------



## frazil

I've got terrible heartburn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam full train


----------



## frazil

only when I sit down


----------



## frazil

I need a standing desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh look an open seat


----------



## NJmike PE

still at work


----------



## frazil

and tums...


----------



## NJmike PE

I haven't eaten anythign today


----------



## NJmike PE

just coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

gettin hungry


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate when people hold the doors...


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> &lt;4"
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> fraz- thinking about selling my snowshoes, you need a pair?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple pairs, though it's nice to have extra. What kind?
Click to expand...



Tubbs aluminum something or other


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Hate when people hold the doors...


but it's polite


----------



## NJmike PE

esp for women


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have a snickers Mike, you're not yourself when you're hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

chivalry


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This wasn't for a girl...or an old man


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;4"
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> fraz- thinking about selling my snowshoes, you need a pair?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple pairs, though it's nice to have extra. What kind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs aluminum something or other
Click to expand...



There old (got them in 1999), but they haven't been out of the rubber maid bin since 2001 or so, so there are basically brand new


----------



## frazil

what size? How much do you want for them?


----------



## BrewingAz_PE

There is an old man in my office who always reeks of stale milk. He was in my office now and it stinks in here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Plot twist: it's really just BrewingAZ who smells but he's too senile to recognize it


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes to go


----------



## Dark Knight

Great!!!!!!! First time in my fracking life I won something (what did I win?) and it was decided to go to overtime. Me and my luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> what size? How much do you want for them?




uhhh, I don't know... I think they are 21 inch ones since I am fairly short ... looks like new ones go for $130 on sale now but it would kinda just depend on how much shipping is for me to send them


----------



## BrewingAz_PE

ramnares said:


> Plot twist: it's really just BrewingAZ who smells but he's too senile to recognize it


I'm only 33. I'm old enough to know if I smell bad still.

Plus, if I make a stink, I'll own up to it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> Great!!!!!!! First time in my fracking life I won something (what did I win?) and it was decided to go to overtime. Me and my luck!!!!!!!!!


congrats DK


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> Great!!!!!!! First time in my fracking life I won something (what did I win?) and it was decided to go to overtime. Me and my luck!!!!!!!!!




That's what you get for letting everyone else do it all and then trying to sweep in to scoop up victory with minimal work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dark Knight you simply didn't realize that you won the opportunity to compete for an even bigger prize that comes from winning the 15k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Kid having tantrum on the train...mom's solution was to give him a sugar cookie


----------



## NJmike PE

good thinking


----------



## NJmike PE

I would have slapped said child across the face, but then CPS would be showing up soon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Aww shucks, I'm getting off next stop and won't get to see how brilliantly her plan works


----------



## Dark Knight

ramnares said:


> Dark Knight you simply didn't realize that you won the opportunity to compete for an even bigger prize that comes from winning the 15k




You do not know these folks as well as I know them.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight you simply didn't realize that you won the opportunity to compete for an even bigger prize that comes from winning the 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know these folks as well as I know them.
Click to expand...

true, very true


----------



## NJmike PE

how well do you know charlie brown and the peanuts gang?


----------



## Dark Knight

NJmike PE said:


> how well do you know charlie brown and the peanuts gang?


I do not know what you are talking about.

What is your question?


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> how well do you know charlie brown and the peanuts gang?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> What is your question?
Click to expand...



This topic is safe to google DK


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## engineergurl

lol, poor Charlie, happens every time


----------



## Dark Knight

NJmike PE said:


>




I did not know that. But now I do. :17:


----------



## NJmike PE

you block head


----------



## engineergurl

no I will not answer a phone call from a restricted number, leave a message


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> what do you say Matt?


I'm here


----------



## NJmike PE

why not its me


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you say Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here
Click to expand...

too late


----------



## matt267 PE

Any results yet


----------



## NJmike PE

pie


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you say Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too late
Click to expand...

Story of my life


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I tend to come too soon


----------



## matt267 PE

But what ever


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone band yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

How many noobs did mike plus of today?


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> why not its me




no if it was you it would say NJ on the screen


----------



## NJmike PE

SNAPE forgot the jello shots again


----------



## matt267 PE

Piss


----------



## matt267 PE

Not plus


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> SNAPE forgot the jello shots again


Typical


----------



## engineergurl

I think Matt has fat finger syndrome today


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope she passed the pe


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I think Matt has fat finger syndrome today


either that or dumb fuck syndrome


----------



## engineergurl

the water bottles from Kroger have a location for a name


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I think Matt has fat finger syndrome today


I'm on my tablet now. Trying to use the swipe keyboard.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I hope she passed the pe


me too


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Matt has fat finger syndrome today
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my tablet now. Trying to use the swipe keyboard.
Click to expand...

bullshit


----------



## engineergurl

oh my gosh it's friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Did I get any mail


----------



## engineergurl

i will not be going home to new carpet


----------



## NJmike PE

that it is EG. that it is indeed


----------



## matt267 PE

Ooo a Christmas card


----------



## NJmike PE

that sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ooo a Christmas card


its from me


----------



## matt267 PE

Is this from you mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Is this from you mike?


duh, I just friggin said that


----------



## matt267 PE

What's wroth the white powder


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes i get so tired


----------



## matt267 PE

With


----------



## matt267 PE

Not worth


----------



## NJmike PE

60 minutes to go


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo a Christmas card
> 
> 
> 
> its from me
Click to expand...

Nope, it was from my realtor.


----------



## NJmike PE

how bout you there sideburns? You want some of this here milk?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo a Christmas card
> 
> 
> 
> its from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it was from my realtor.
Click to expand...

surprise! I'm buying your house


----------



## matt267 PE

You gross


----------



## NJmike PE

results are out


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper passed


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30 here, then the commute home


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo a Christmas card
> 
> 
> 
> its from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it was from my realtor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surprise! I'm buying your house
Click to expand...

I'm burning this shit down like it's ferguson.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost time for beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In other news, I put two trees up at my house.

This one for moi:View attachment 6919


And this one after funding the one for moi:View attachment 6920


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo a Christmas card
> 
> 
> 
> its from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it was from my realtor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surprise! I'm buying your house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm burning this shit down like it's ferguson.
Click to expand...

don't forget to go christmas shopping first like they did


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> In other news, I put two trees up at my house.
> 
> This one for moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> And this one after funding the one for moi:
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


jello shots!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

that would suck if the dogs knocked that tree over


----------



## engineergurl

dammit, we were supposed to decorate this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

effing Lowe's


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No dogs in my house.


----------



## NJmike PE

that rug really tied the room together


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Two more hours!!!! Ugh, I hate working on Friday!


----------



## engineergurl

the carpet was old when we moved in


----------



## matt267 PE

Did smott get results yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> the carpet was old when we moved in


Did you shave it?


----------



## BrewingAz_PE

Hi, I heard this is the thread to look for October 2014 PE Results. Have anyone seen theirs yet? No? Okay. I'll keep waiting.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nope, not that I know of. Lemme check.


----------



## matt267 PE

What are you waiting for? Call your board.


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> Did smott get results yet?


View attachment 6921


----------



## matt267 PE

Make jello shots while you wait.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nah, it is out of my hands. So I cannot change what my result will be.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

At work...needs to be doing work stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike and fox ate very bitter that you didn't give them jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

Are


----------



## matt267 PE

Not ate


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Nah, it is out of my hands. So I cannot change what my result will be.


all kidding aside. I like your attitude. and I really hope you pass


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Not ate


nice job fat fingers


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a fat finger for you


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ha! They are big boys, can make em themselves.

Or can come visit my "tree"


----------



## matt267 PE

Just me and my daughter for dinner tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

You live in a tree?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I have a fat finger for you


cocktail frank


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> You live in a tree?


I hate trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna make my daughter talk to me about her feelings and shit.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it is out of my hands. So I cannot change what my result will be.
> 
> 
> 
> all kidding aside. I like your attitude. and I really hope you pass
Click to expand...

Thank you! Definitely different this time around. I'm not stressing at all. But again, I'm not hounded by my employer to get liscensed.


----------



## NJmike PE

read her LOTR


----------



## matt267 PE

She says I ask to many questions.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My Christmas treeView attachment 6922


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll start with the hobbit


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Teen?


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> My Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Tree?
Yeah, mike will still hate it.


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Teen?


7


----------



## matt267 PE

She's too much like me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish she had more of my wife's traits in her.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow, I hate to see what she will tell you about talking to her when she is a teen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want her to grow up and have friends like mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Wow, I hate to see what she will tell you about talking to her when she is a teen.


Why


----------



## NJmike PE

too bad


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm just joking mike, you good people.


----------



## matt267 PE

Even though steel man thinks you're a dickhead


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'm just joking mike, you good people.


I know you are. but I still think your an ahole


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Even though steel man thinks you're a dickhead


f him


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah you pissed a few this week too.


----------



## NJmike PE

oh well


----------



## matt267 PE

RG might get pissed if he starts loosing suppoting members because of you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Them you'll never be an admin


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I hate to see what she will tell you about talking to her when she is a teen.
> 
> 
> 
> Why
Click to expand...

You just think she tells you that you ask too many questions now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure they would trust you as an admin


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I hate to see what she will tell you about talking to her when she is a teen.
> 
> 
> 
> Why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think she tells you that you ask too many questions now.
Click to expand...

I don't know. I always hear that you are supposed to ask your kids questions. I'm just trying to be a good dad and care. This parenting crap is too stressful.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dogs are easier. You can lock them up when they piss you off.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost time for beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you pour that at your desk?


----------



## NJmike PE

no. found it online. I wish


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pass one of those my way!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm not saying don't talk and ask questions, I'm just saying teens can be difficult.


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> I'm not saying don't talk and ask questions, I'm just saying teens can be difficult.


I know I'm screwed. I can't handle 7. F the teen years. I miss her being about 3ish.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually I know she'll talk when she wants. I just to remind her that I'm here.


----------



## matt267 PE

No offense, but I don't understand you women.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't believe the results aren't out yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had my fe results this time last year.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

ssh. fox is here. head down


----------



## matt267 PE

He's just trying to snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

He was too quiet today.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was too loud.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## blybrook PE

Snipe hunt in here or what?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, I had work to do. About to get off, go home, and hope my phone battery lasts until I make it home.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

4:51 here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey out there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyone drinking yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I see Matt was single handedly trying to hit 15k on his own


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Between him and Mike they won't leave spam for us noobs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Plus I can't spam as fast from my phone


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It'll be easier later when I'm doing homework


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And of course it's raining and I didn't have an umbrella


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should've listened to Rihanna


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I'm a real party killer


----------



## matt267 PE

So I'm not sure I want to talk to my daughter anymore. Here's what I learned tonight: she doesn't play with her bffs at recess because she likes to play cops and robbers with the boys. She also wants a baby of her own to look after.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't take this shit.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A baby of her own...hope it's just a phase she'll quickly get through


----------



## matt267 PE

I think she wants to be a big sister


----------



## matt267 PE

Women in my house are baby crazy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Glad I have a son...I have enough trouble raising him, I can't imagine raising a girl...I have no clue how to deal with the female species


----------



## matt267 PE

I just want to pretend to make babies


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh yes my wife has dropped subtle hints about mini-Ram number two


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Glad I have a son...I have enough trouble raising him, I can't imagine raising a girl...I have no clue how to deal with the female species


Neither do I


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I do enjoy the process...result not so much


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No clue how Mike deals with three...he's a hero just for that


----------



## matt267 PE

And with boys you only have to worry about one dick, but with girls, you have worry about them all.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why do you think he sleeps on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

He hasn't figured shit out either


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah I hear you...I live by a HS and every girl is making out with her bf or gf in the corner or on the train


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> No clue how Mike deals with three...he's a hero just for that


Piece of cake.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If I had a daughter and saw that is probably be arrested for homicide


----------



## matt267 PE

And you need a better role model


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You feed them cake? No wonder you approved of that sugar cookie mom


----------



## matt267 PE

Just wait mike. Your girls will turn 7 too someday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm not having three...I'm fighting the hints for number two


----------



## matt267 PE

Not too cute anymore


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> I'm not having three...I'm fighting the hints for number two


I've fighting for 7 years. I'm loosing though


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Why do you think he sleeps on the couch.


Because I'm a dick.


matt267 said:


> He hasn't figured shit out either


Let the wife deal with them. That's how I roll


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a brilliant strategy Mike...pretty much my disaster diaper plan


----------



## matt267 PE

Did any results come out yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pregnancy test negative, you're in the clear for now Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> If I had a daughter and saw that is probably be arrested for homicide


Yeah, I ain't gonna handle that shit well.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sometimes I think the dads with shotguns on the porch have the right idea


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam your pain away.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Sometimes I think the dads with shotguns on the porch have the right idea


Yeah, but I might actually use it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If I wasn't on my phone I would post the scene from Bad Boys 2 where the guy comes to pick up the girl for a date


----------



## matt267 PE

Shoot one and the word will spread.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Sometimes I think the dads with shotguns on the porch have the right idea


Make no mistake, this will be me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll look it up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shoot him in the leg...or a slight bit higher...leave him alive to spread the word among friends


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Surprised Mike hasn't posted it already...he's usually super efficient about vids and gifs


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> If I wasn't on my phone I would post the scene from Bad Boys 2 where the guy comes to pick up the girl for a date


Just looked it up. Here's the deal mike, you drive up to ri for my daughter's first date, and I'll drive to NJ for yours.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, you and your boy need to stay the f out of new England.


----------



## engineergurl

Tv isn't getting a signal


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you flush the toilet


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> If I wasn't on my phone I would post the scene from Bad Boys 2 where the guy comes to pick up the girl for a date


http://youtu.be/YMnP_zQmMLw


----------



## matt267 PE

Either tapatalk is slow or eb.com is lagging today


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Too many pissed off noobs.


----------



## blybrook PE

Too much f5. Gonna need new keyboards!


----------



## matt267 PE

Mo spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just call the board.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might call on Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not even waiting for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

They like to talk.


----------



## matt267 PE

It males them feel happy


----------



## matt267 PE

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn swipe keyboard


----------



## matt267 PE

Doesn't know shit


----------



## matt267 PE

Is out top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's out there


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or dk?


----------



## matt267 PE

You need to look out for him


----------



## matt267 PE

He's sneaky


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, that was fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Dick


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice try


----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tired


----------



## matt267 PE

Did sap pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

Does ncees handle state specific exams?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yup


He passed his state specific?


----------



## NJmike PE

Honestly, idk


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> He passed his state specific?
Click to expand...

Just kidding. No word yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I'm sure he did


----------



## matt267 PE

I need some eggnog.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I meant


----------



## matt267 PE

The problem with egg nog, is that it's making my belt shrink


----------



## blybrook PE

Need a better belt then


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back, went to dinner


----------



## blybrook PE

Make one with paracord. Lots of adjustment with one of them


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting for the day to be over. Another two hours before I can leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And yeah, all that wine and turkey made my pants shrink...I thought only the dryer did that


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My son's only 19 months, I think you're safe Matt


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it after 530 local yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> My son's only 19 months, I think you're safe Matt


Roger that.


----------



## blybrook PE

Some women like younger guys...


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Is it after 530 local yet?


By local, do you mean eastern?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bly don't tempt Matt to hate my son already...


----------



## blybrook PE

Its after 730 there


----------



## blybrook PE

Why not Ram? Just stating the facts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

His mom introduced him to Chips Ahoy cookies...worst thing she's done so far


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter isn't allowed to date


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> His mom introduced him to Chips Ahoy cookies...worst thing she's done so far


She's trying to fatten him up so only a mom could love him.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You think so...wait till she asks to go out with a 'group' of friends...or to the movies with her friends


----------



## blybrook PE

Sugar high abound. That and crumbs. Lots of crumbs.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> You think so...wait till she asks to go out with a 'group' of friends...or to the movies with her friends


Denied


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's all about that bass...no treble


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cleaning up the crumbs in between spamming here


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> It's all about that bass...no treble


And cookie crumbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter's playing the mario card ds.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He's got his mom's metabolism, thankfully. She can down chips, cake, candy and not gain a pound. Me on the other hand, I take a sniff of the cake and I need to go run a couple miles


----------



## matt267 PE

Dog in lying on her.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dog is crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

Metabolism is good


----------



## matt267 PE

Enjoy it if you have it


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm pretty good


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Victory is mine


----------



## matt267 PE

:dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

Wife isn't home yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

She's out drinking.


----------



## blybrook PE

Keep spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

The baby isn't mine.


----------



## blybrook PE

Get a good cover story now...


----------



## matt267 PE

Wilco


----------



## blybrook PE

Back to work for me. Damn drag struts...


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Get a good cover story now...


I was spamming the whole time


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Back to work for me. Damn drag struts...


You're into drags?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's cool


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a no judgment zone


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all friends


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We don't judge here...much


----------



## matt267 PE

You know, real close internet friends


----------



## matt267 PE

The internet is full of really nice people


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt beat me to it


----------



## matt267 PE

Ther are a lot of experts on the internet too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of grammar experts, I'm looking at you eg.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of lawyers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You should take all advice from the internet seriously...like Sap's NCEES stories


----------



## matt267 PE

Experts on holographic projections.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> You should take all advice from the internet seriously...like Sap's NCEES stories


Sap wouldn't lie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Projections...snickers


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm site mike knows many trust worthy people too


----------



## matt267 PE

Sure


----------



## matt267 PE

Not site


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Apparently Chips Ahoy is a good way of teaching your kid to say cookie


----------



## envirotex

What?


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a good site.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bribery working wonders


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Bribery working wonders


In your position with the stage


----------



## matt267 PE

State


----------



## matt267 PE

Not stage


----------



## matt267 PE

What do you do anyway?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At least at this age bribery is inexpensive...once the teen years come along, not so much


----------



## matt267 PE

Besides spam


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> At least at this age bribery is inexpensive...once the teen years come along, not so much


It's real money then.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I work for Metro-North, what about you?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time for bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I work for the states department of environmental management.


----------



## matt267 PE

What do you do?


----------



## matt267 PE

And why is it called metro north?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a relatively new job, I was with a Naval Arch and Marine Engineering company before designing ships for USN


----------



## matt267 PE

What kind of shit is that?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's Metro-North Rail Road


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> It's a relatively new job, I was with a Naval Arch and Marine Engineering company before designing ships for USN


That sounds interesting.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> It's Metro-North Rail Road


Ah. 
People still use trains?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was, lots of design engineering...felt like being in college since you had to use everyday college equations all the time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that a state job or a federal


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

State


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> It was, lots of design engineering...felt like being in college since you had to use everyday college equations all the time


Yeah, I don't use much engineering.


----------



## matt267 PE

I use conversions sometimes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This job isn't nearly as heavy on the engineering work...a bit less exciting but being back in school takes care of that anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe a volume equation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I hope you use the Lindeburg conversion manual and notthose fancy online ones


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> This job isn't nearly as heavy on the engineering work...a bit less exciting but being back in school takes care of that anyway


Yeah, I'm not sure I'd want to go back to school.


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> I hope you use the Lindeburg conversion manual and notthose fancy online ones


I bought that to use on the pe. It's very useful.


----------



## matt267 PE

I look at old as built drawings too. Just to look smart.


----------



## matt267 PE

Stuff from the 60s and 70s


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Convert is a good free software if you want to 'cheat'


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At my old job we still referenced old drawings frequently


----------



## matt267 PE

What do you do with the railway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Reliability stuff...pretty dry really


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you drive the trains like a real engineer?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I used to do thermal and fluid modeling at my old job with a bit of shaft vibration and structures thrown in


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Reliability stuff...pretty dry really


Yeah, my day can be dry too. But it's stable (for the most part)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haha that's a real sore point in the RR...train drivers being called engineers vs degreed engineers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I switched for that exact reason


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> I used to do thermal and fluid modeling at my old job with a bit of shaft vibration and structures thrown in


Damn that's well rounded.


----------



## matt267 PE

Which pe did you take


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If I could do my previous job with the stability and benefits of this one it would be perfect


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What stuff do you do?


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heart burn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thermal Fluids afternoon


----------



## matt267 PE

I inspect wastewater treatment facilities.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Heart burn...eat something spicy, that should help


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There's that internet advice for u


----------



## matt267 PE

And review permit violations.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So you're in the field a lot?


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> So you're in the field a lot?


I can be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's plenty of office work to do too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Same here...I do a lot of spreadsheet stuff and at least once a week I'm out in the field


----------



## matt267 PE

I write a lot of memos


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a welcome break..I wouldn't want to be in the field every day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Memos...I'd be spamming even more if I had to do a bunch of those


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Anyone drinking yet?


Thinking about it. Bly, any growlers left?



ramnares said:


> It'll be easier later when I'm doing homework


LOL! Classic. Drunk homework. I have to do simulations so this might not work out so well.



engineergurl said:


> Tv isn't getting a signal


Why am I not surprised by this in the slightest bit?



matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, lots of design engineering...felt like being in college since you had to use everyday college equations all the time
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't use much engineering.
Click to expand...

LOL. Why do I hear this from most envrio's? :facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

They have to be half engineering speed, half lawyer talk, and half normal people language.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Reminds me of some RFPs I had to put together, I hated that crap...I'm an engineer not a lawyer


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it fox.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Drunk HW is the best HW Knight


----------



## matt267 PE

It's either heart burn or a heart attack.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll let you know in the morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If it's a heart attack you should definitely ignore it and stay on here as long as possible


----------



## matt267 PE

I also do some technical assistance.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Technical assistance?


----------



## matt267 PE

No one likes me though


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice try noob


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well, there's always next page


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So what kind of technical assistance?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No sniping hope for me if I was beaten by a guy having a heart attack


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> So what kind of technical assistance?


Mainly suggestions on how to stay in compliance, how to calculate number for reporting, etc.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have to be careful wroth the TA though. Don't want to get blamed for a violation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Plus I'm not a licensed operator and can't make operational decisions.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That was always a huge part of life in my old job...meeting the Build/Tech spec and compliance with every authority they cited


----------



## matt267 PE

I could be a licensed pe and design a wwtf. But I can't run one.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting licensed not worth it?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ha ha same here. I can design a ship but never sailed one...I was behind the wheel on one briefly during a ship inspection we did but that was only 5 mins or so


----------



## NJmike PE

Fluoc you


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Getting licensed not worth it?


Well, I don't want to be an operator anyway. But, getting my pe won't guarantee me anything bat work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting the PE was more imperative at my old job...now it's more of a personal goal


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fluoc? http://www.medindia.net/drug-price/fluconazole/fluoc-150-mg.htm

What are you hinting at here?


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt, please


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Getting the PE was more imperative at my old job...now it's more of a personal goal


Same here.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt, please


What?


----------



## NJmike PE

Really? Mention of a WWTP, joke about fluoc...


----------



## matt267 PE

Wife is home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

WWTP?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Really? Mention of a WWTP, joke about fluoc...


wwtf is no joking matter.


----------



## matt267 PE

wwtp = Wastewater treatment plant


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh thanks


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm also not up to date with my erectile dysfunction meds


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's ok, EB's resident expert, hailing from NJ, is here to help with that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Still have heart burn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn tums didn't work


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe eggnog?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or pizza sauce.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pepperoni?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pepperoni, placed on top a carb heavy dish, with pizza sauce added...that'll do the trick


----------



## matt267 PE

I need some water.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you're doing eggnog, refer to the picture I posted above a short while ago


----------



## matt267 PE

Good all.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Later Matt


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Feel better.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess that's it for me too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Live to spam another day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might as well get this to the next page


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just to be neat about it all


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't just leave it hanging


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That would just be wrong


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bottom


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## frazil

Wow you guys are going to get it to 15k tonight


----------



## knight1fox3

Now all we need some jello shots....


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Did you flush the toilet


Hilarious.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flush the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...

Fix your reception.


----------



## knight1fox3

And clean the coffee pot...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Now all we need some jello shots....


Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't forget to set your alarm wither


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we need some jello shots....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.
Click to expand...


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## maryannette

CAKE!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we need some jello shots....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.
Click to expand...

Nope, don't.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

There are a lot of let down people right now.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not even sure I'd want to go check out the results thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe the results will be out today.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a hair cut


----------



## matt267 PE

You should get them all cut.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> Maybe the results will be out today.


Or not.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you sure?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My inside sources said it was determined that NCEES will just throw out all Oct scores and all Oct test takers can retake the April exam for free...the upcoming meeting is actually to figure out how to break the news without engineers pulling a Ferguson, MO


----------



## NJmike PE

Bathroom post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you aren't going EG level detail don't bother


----------



## knight1fox3

STILL doing homework post...


----------



## blybrook PE

About to go do some wrenching on the plow truck post...


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> My inside sources said it was determined that NCEES will just throw out all Oct scores and all Oct test takers can retake the April exam for free...the upcoming meeting is actually to figure out how to break the news without engineers pulling a Ferguson, MO


Sounds like you and mike have the same source.


NJmike PE said:


> Bathroom post


Don't forget to wash your hands.


----------



## blybrook PE

Plow work delayed by other chore work... Sometimes home ownership sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> STILL doing homework post...


Get a beer
:thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My day so far:

1. Clean out and undo water line connection from old fridge in preparation for new fridge arrival

2. Realize that I measured the dimensions of the fridge location and not my stairway and balcony

3. Measure stairway and balcony

4. Freak out because it's a couple inches too large

5. Spend morning undoing framing to make space

6. New fridge arrives

7. Water line connection and general fridge stuff

8. Begin redoing my framing etc...pouring rain screwing up my plans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All the while worrying about this fricking PE exam results and delaying working on my final exam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'll need a beer...or 12 after this


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hate having ADD.


----------



## matt267 PE

Look, a squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

Wilson!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where?


----------



## engineergurl

So my husband says to me last night after a LOWES FAIL that there were hardwoods underneath the carpet that was supposed to be replaced on Friday. I made him show me a few corners of the floor before bed and while he was at work, guess what I did?







Yup, screw Lowe's, renting a drum sander tomorrow. $1989 refund from Lowe's, I worked my a$$ off from 8 am to 3 pm today and will have to put a bit more effort into them tomorrow but DAUM the owners of the house should appreciate everything we have done at this house.


----------



## NJmike PE

Looking good EG


----------



## matt267 PE

Awesome job.


----------



## engineergurl

I hate to say it but there was some damage from our animals.. however most of it was previous stuff. It is really in good condition which tells me it's been covered up for years. The house was built like 50+ years ago so I knew there was good stuff buried under all this modern crap they installed in the 70's and 80's, but I've had issues working on it since we are just renting.

So far we've put about $3000 into the house in improvements ($1200 was a fence for the dogs which we will obviously leave, the rest in fixtures, paint, a bit of electrical work (HA HA) and some other random items) yet I doubt we will get our $2000 deposit back even with them keeping the $1200 pet deposit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can I rent out my house to you? Particularly the parts that need repair...


----------



## engineergurl

As much as we move, we have to determine the benefits of renting vs buying, however when you rent so much, you need to do things to make it feel like home. Or else the saying that Home is where the Army sends us, isn't true... I will now blast this thread with photos of improvements of this house and random photos since I'm not supposed to share that whole Army thing on the internet and stuff


----------



## engineergurl

okay my internet sucks and it's taking a bit to pull up photos


----------



## engineergurl

The laundry room partially done.. I will be keeping my washer and dryer as they were a constellation prize for moving from NC to AL but hey, give up a lucrative career in engineering for unemployment and a girl deserves something...


----------



## engineergurl

Yes I have tiny feet... these are all my shoes... but I only get to wear my snake boots in my own yard now


----------



## engineergurl

Just a pretty cool photo of the laundry room from the fitness room


----------



## engineergurl

This is turk....






(I wanna see black scrubs)


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What did you do in engineering before giving it up EG?


----------



## matt267 PE

Squirrel girl?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Foxy Matt, very foxy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or squirrel...that works too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just learned something about myself, I'm easily distracted by pretty women dressed as squirrels.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think that's true regardless of how they're dressed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Who knew


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> I think that's true regardless of how they're dressed...


True, squirrels are fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nj#1 just found Taylor Swift. FML


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time to invest in noise canceling headphones Mike


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> What did you do in engineering before giving it up EG?




I worked in Traffic Engineering, mostly traffic calming measures since I worked for a city.


----------



## engineergurl

however, when we were in Al, I worked in Ga and was an environmental consultant basiclly


----------



## engineergurl

this is the first place we have lived that I haven't been able to use my education for something


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

100 Burpees KF... cause you said bama sucks


----------



## engineergurl

I made this for the hubby this past Valentines Day... I am an awesome wife


----------



## engineergurl

yes that is bacon roses


----------



## NJmike PE

I remember


----------



## engineergurl

Rizzo says Hi


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn cats


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I remember




lol that was an adventure!


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Damn cats




Rizzo shouldn't need steroid shots now that we ripped up the carpet


----------



## engineergurl

Ana can't do a puzzle


----------



## engineergurl

I need to get toned up again


----------



## engineergurl

I HATE Florida State


----------



## engineergurl

even there I still needed to tone up


----------



## engineergurl

I had to cancel my appointment with the new gym


----------



## engineergurl

BOOM Bama won


----------



## engineergurl

I exceeded the three post rule, was that in effect for this thread?


----------



## engineergurl

who has a pink hard hat?


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, they got in trouble for that, but no sediment got into the system... they were lucky


----------



## engineergurl

Ga Tech!!! WOOT! beat those Seminoles


----------



## engineergurl

I was pulling for the Badgers until one of their fans starting talking stupid, now I don't care. no way the buckeyes are gonna make the top 4 regardless of this game so screw you kf.


----------



## engineergurl

no really, I hope the badgers win, but my boy should stop texting me smack about Bama... really.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Random taking a break from homework post


----------



## engineergurl

Mike in Gastonia is a stalker... he never posts


----------



## engineergurl

he posts sometimes


----------



## engineergurl

but would never post in here? huh Mike?


----------



## engineergurl

you too good for a 10k?


----------



## engineergurl

I lived in NC for a bit


----------



## engineergurl

Totally worked in a different area


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike in G has standards


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You've been around a lot. My wife is military but we haven't been shipped around...knock on wood.


----------



## engineergurl

I covered Div 6 for the DOT


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You've lived in many places*** My initial way of stating that may be a bit misleading.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> You've been around a lot. My wife is military but we haven't been shipped around...knock on wood.




we move a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I have a friend who's single in the USAF. He moves around a lot too but he loves it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Being single helps in that process.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Kids and owning a home...not so much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming alone at the moment


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really just procrastinating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Final exam is killing me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess this is as good a time as any to get a bit burnt out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Calculated my grade...if I get a 45 in the final I will still get a B in the course


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Could officially be in the I don't give a f**k mode but an A in this course means I finish the degree with a 4.0


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Disclaimer: This isn't me bragging, it's me posting somewhat meaningful spam while procrastinating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wonder if the beers in my new fridge are cold yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should've put them in the freezer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't really watch wrestling anymore...just found a Yahoo article with those.


----------



## engineergurl

Lol... going to bed post.. have to sand some floors tomorrow... apparently that is more important than a Christmas tree. Poo on my husband's logic.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> okay my internet sucks and it's taking a bit to pull up photos


Must we revisit this yet again??????



engineergurl said:


> yes that is bacon roses


Lies....I saw no mentiion of this when it happened. Internet photo...



engineergurl said:


> Lol... going to bed post.. have to sand some floors tomorrow... apparently that is more important than a Christmas tree. Poo on my husband's logic.


Fail. I'm boycotting Xmas decs this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in engineering before giving it up EG?
> 
> 
> 
> I worked in Traffic Engineering, mostly traffic calming measures since I worked for a city.
Click to expand...

I'm studying transportation right now for the pe. Can you email me all your traffic engineering knowledge for a Matrix style upload? That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anybody pass yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed


----------



## matt267 PE

Gas


----------



## NJmike PE

i just got my results

my cholesterol is high


----------



## matt267 PE

Eat mo bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Mikey run all noobs away??


----------



## NJmike PE

results are in. SW failed


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did Mikey run all noobs away??


Actually, he did. Sapper had to crack the whip to calm the noobs down.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it I don't want to study.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's 32 out. Perfect for hanging the Christmas lights.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wifey went to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for beer and eggnog.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants that elf on a shelf thing.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mikey run all noobs away??
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did. Sapper had to crack the whip to calm the noobs down.
Click to expand...

Damn. Can't even have any fun any more


matt267 said:


> Damn it I don't want to study.


Do it, before they change the format again


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> My daughter wants that elf on a shelf thing.


I got that thing. Annoying as anything to remember to put it in a different place every day


----------



## matt267 PE

When is the pe going to be given on a computer?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll take it then.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter wants that elf on a shelf thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that thing. Annoying as anything to remember to put it in a different place every day
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. But, isn't it good for brainwashing and manipulating your kids?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife said she just saw a drone flying around our neighborhood which now supports my neighbors claim. Time for the foil hats. Govt is coming...


----------



## engineergurl

Kfmust have been drunk because the bacon roses were posted on the internet.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Wife said she just saw a drone flying around our neighborhood which now supports my neighbors claim. Time for the foil hats. Govt is coming...




That's just the Govt playing Elf on the shelf on Expert level


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> When is the pe going to be given on a computer?




My inside sources state that because of the recent leaks the NCEES decided to go to a type writer based exam. All exam answers will be essay-style. Only NCEES approved type-writers will be allowed into the exam room.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Christmas post 1: "Before crawling up on the roof to string the Christmas lights, you need to know that every year, hospital emergency rooms treat about 12,500 people for injuries, such as falls, cuts and shocks, related to holiday lights, decorations and Christmas trees, according to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC)."

Christmas post 2: "Christmas trees are involved in about 300 fires annually, resulting in 10 deaths, 30 injuries and an average of more than $10 million in property loss and damage."

Ok Matt, like you said, perfect weather for this stuff. You'll be so numb you won't even feel it when you fall off the roof.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ultrafault

Building credibility


----------



## Ultrafault

Now


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep it up UF


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Wife said she just saw a drone flying around our neighborhood which now supports my neighbors claim. Time for the foil hats. Govt is coming...


It's oz saying hi.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just dropped my phone and cracked the screen. F'in pissed right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

At least I have the insurance.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I just dropped my phone and cracked the screen. F'in pissed right now.


That sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dealing with their BS customer support now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Report back on how long it takes you to convince them to actually pay up. Friend of mine had insurance on his iPhone 6. Dropped it and cracked the screen and asked for a replacement. They sent him a refurbished one and refused to listen to any arguments about his phone being a brand new purchase.


----------



## NJmike PE

At&amp;t just charged me $100 deductible for a NEW replacement phone. Even upgrading me to the latest version. Getting the Samsung Galaxy s4 alpha. Going from a 16 gb to a 32 gb


----------



## engineergurl

Orly #4 is Ohio State


----------



## Road Guy

They make these cases that you can get for your phone that will prevent stuff like that


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> They make these cases that you can get for your phone that will prevent stuff like that


I know. Unfortunately I broke that too about a month go. I just hadn't been able to pick up a new one yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Kfmust have been drunk because the bacon roses were posted on the internet.


Haha. Just messing with you. I think I remember that...


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I just dropped my phone and cracked the screen. F'in pissed right now.


That sucks.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just changed the water filters, now the system is in a constant regen. Damnit. I'll give it another few minutes before manually shutting it down. Gonna have to get someone out to reset it properly...


----------



## cement

I just found out that the new hot water heater doesn't reset after power outage... The hard way


----------



## blybrook PE

The filter shut down automatically after another 5 minutes. Hasn't restarted yet. Think it good to go.

And Cement, most electric tank units will. On demand units, not so much.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> The filter shut down automatically after another 5 minutes. Hasn't restarted yet. Think it good to go.
> 
> And Cement, most electric tank units will. On demand units, not so much.


Is this a Windows operating system or Mac?


----------



## knight1fox3

Still doing @#[email protected]%@&amp; homework. Why am I in grad school again????

:dunno:


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The filter shut down automatically after another 5 minutes. Hasn't restarted yet. Think it good to go.
> 
> And Cement, most electric tank units will. On demand units, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Windows operating system or Mac?
Click to expand...

Neither. Mechanical timer with unknown circuitry.


----------



## NJmike PE

cement said:


> I just found out that the new hot water heater doesn't reset after power outage... The hard way


You heat your hot water?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Still doing @#[email protected]%@&amp; homework. Why am I in grad school again????
> 
> :dunno:


Duh, just ask dleg for the answers. He's from the future.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Mikey trying to run the non-noobies off also??


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working. You're still here


----------



## blybrook PE

Outdoor work partially completed. Plow connections re-gooped and hopefully the leaks are stopped. Purged the air from the system and essentially changed the fluid too. Now to the next thing.


----------



## P-E

What day is it?


----------



## P-E

TD! I guess it is Sunday.


----------



## P-E

I missed Saturday.


----------



## P-E

Went out for a few beers with the neighborhood guys. I guess it was more than a few.


----------



## P-E

Worst Saturday since college. Probably should have drank it off.


----------



## P-E

Had to cook dinner for mrs. Guess I got off easy.


----------



## P-E

Results folks getting real antsy


----------



## P-E

Go Pats


----------



## P-E

Wow that was a dumb play


----------



## P-E

Hate seeing a punter go down


----------



## P-E

Those yellow gloves are terrible. Keep seeing flags.


----------



## P-E

Crap a pick


----------



## P-E

Half. Dishes. More penance for Friday


----------



## P-E

Sack!


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Too many penalties


----------



## P-E

TD!


----------



## P-E

Sack


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Still doing @#[email protected]%@&amp; homework. Why am I in grad school again????
> 
> :dunno:




Either you're self motivated or you believe all that stuff about more qualifications = more money


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

Morning spam


----------



## P-E

Snape really hoping you pass. Got to be soon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Results spam


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Snape really hoping you pass. Got to be soon.


This. X10000


----------



## P-E

So tired. Rough weekend.


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## P-E

Gonna need lots of coffee for this one.


----------



## P-E

Nap time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

power-engineer said:


> Snape really hoping you pass. Got to be soon.


Thank you!
I feel like I did ok. I just hope there weren't any stupid mistakes, kwim.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snape really hoping you pass. Got to be soon.
> 
> 
> 
> This. X10000
Click to expand...

Thank you, too!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nap...I wish!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

power-engineer said:


> Gonna need lots of coffee for this one.


Strong coffee....the best!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hope I pass, and if I do my brother and SIL will be bugging me, for sure.

I have a feeling they have been waiting for me to pass before they take the exam, so they can use my reference materials to study.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, I got to go look at monday morning reports on my projects.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> I hope I pass, and if I do my brother and SIL will be bugging me, for sure.
> 
> I have a feeling they have been waiting for me to pass before they take the exam, so they can use my reference materials to study.


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I pass, and if I do my brother and SIL will be bugging me, for sure.
> 
> I have a feeling they have been waiting for me to pass before they take the exam, so they can use my reference materials to study.
Click to expand...

No kidding, right!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good morning!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey SNAPE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Buddy of mine is already angling for my material. I keep telling him to hold off that I haven't even gotten the results and may need my materials for a round 2 :/


----------



## engineergurl

7 working days left in the year for me (not counting today)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Buddy of mine is already angling for my material. I keep telling him to hold off that I haven't even gotten the results and may need my materials for a round 2 :/


This past time was my third round. And from my experience, talking to people and knowing how they studied, I would bet you passed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

engineergurl said:


> 7 working days left in the year for me (not counting today)


12 for me....and dang the luncheons are killing me!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate this policy of 'coverage' at my new job. At my old job I would be out for the year starting Friday but no such luck this time around.


----------



## NJmike PE

wow. I didn't know that I was going to get the news this off kilter with my incorrect graphite post.


----------



## engineergurl

StillNotA PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 working days left in the year for me (not counting today)
> 
> 
> 
> 12 for me....and dang the luncheons are killing me!
Click to expand...



We have the big faculty/staff lunch on Friday, then next week is three days of just staff here with out faculty or students so not much will get done except trying to prepare for registration after the new year, heck, not much will get done this week, it's finals week but a lot of the faculty will give in class finals so the students can get home earlier and they don't have to work.


----------



## BrewingAz_PE

NJmike PE said:


> wow. I didn't know that I was going to get the news this off kilter with my incorrect graphite post.


It's fantastic to build on that post.


----------



## P-E

One coffee down. Many more on the way.


----------



## P-E

Dodged a bullet no nj trip this week.


----------



## P-E

Back to the grind.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

StillNotA PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy of mine is already angling for my material. I keep telling him to hold off that I haven't even gotten the results and may need my materials for a round 2 :/
> 
> 
> 
> This past time was my third round. And from my experience, talking to people and knowing how they studied, I would bet you passed.
Click to expand...

Thanks SNAPE, I hope your confidence in me is justified.

At this point I don't really when the precise release of results is...I would just like to pass so it doesn't ruin my freaking Christmas holiday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Still spamming?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Of course we are


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming all night long


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or at least until one of the mods locks this thread


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well at least I've completed my final for my class...just need confirmation of the grade and this degree is OVER!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This weather makes decorating outside pretty miserable


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In the field tomorrow, just as it's supposed to have heavy rain all day...just freaking wonderful


----------



## BrewingAz_PE

The local pizza joint knows my number so well that when it shows on their caller ID, they automatically know exactly what I'm ordering from them.

I don't know if I should be embarrassed that I order pizza and wings so much, or impressed at their level of customer service.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> In the field tomorrow, just as it's supposed to have heavy rain all day...just freaking wonderful


Could be worse. Snow


----------



## NJmike PE

Or you could have to ride your bike to work...


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it friday yet? Other halfs company Christmas party is that afternoon. Looking forward to it...


----------



## engineergurl

Not spamming, still sanding floors. Tired now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

They want to go to 15k, so spam away


----------



## P-E

Another tough day tomorrow. Need Friday quick.


----------



## P-E

Need to get another growler of fort point pale.


----------



## P-E

Maybe I'll try to find some of that mad elf


----------



## P-E

Although I may inadvertently end up with mad wife if I do


----------



## P-E

And I won't get what I want for Christmas


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Maybe I'll try to find some of that mad elf


Seriously, it's good stuff. Damn shame it's $15 per 6-pack though.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> And I won't get what I want for Christmas


You're a dad now right? We don't get shit anymore. Get used to it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I won't get what I want for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dad now right? We don't get shit anymore. Get used to it.
Click to expand...

Same for moms.


----------



## NJmike PE

this is true, but mother's day is a good substitute for that. we get $h!t on father's day


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> this is true, but mother's day is a good substitute for that. we get $h!t on father's day


Not at my house.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's surprising.


----------



## engineergurl

ummmm?


----------



## engineergurl

so spamming is a job now?


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon spam


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> so spamming is a job now?


It doesn't pay worth a $hit, but the satisfaction of the increased post count is worth it... Just ask NJ or Matt!


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so spamming is a job now?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't pay worth a $hit, but the satisfaction of the increased post count is worth it... Just ask NJ or Matt!
Click to expand...

Keep me out of this.


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 post count


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 post count


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 post count


----------



## matt267 PE

.....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Since this is in the job section guess I don't have to feel guilty about wasting time spamming at work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wait, that would only make sense if I felt guilty before


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Carry on then


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so spamming is a job now?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't pay worth a $hit, but the satisfaction of the increased post count is worth it... Just ask NJ or Matt!
Click to expand...

:facepalm:

I feel dirty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My final is OVER! Woot Woot!


----------



## matt267 PE

did you get the results yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nope but I calculated my grades and even if I get a 45 on the final I'll still get a B...my 4.0 is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn that's a low cut score.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Prof gave up...some nonsense about graphite :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So now this is considered Networking?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

finally got my phone back up and running


----------



## matt267 PE

who knew spamming was networking.


----------



## NJmike PE

firehouse approved my application last night


----------



## NJmike PE

goes to town council next wednesday.


----------



## NJmike PE

then I take FF#1 in january. 180 hour course.


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats Mike. have fun and be safe.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure the station will have a couch for you too.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'm sure the station will have a couch for you too.


holy $h!t, THIS


----------



## frazil

So ready for this week to be over.


----------



## frazil

is it over?


----------



## NJmike PE

nope


----------



## NJmike PE

only hump day


----------



## engineergurl

waiting for my sub to be delivered


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> waiting for my sub to be delivered









delivered


----------



## engineergurl

no not yet...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> firehouse approved my application last night


You get the job??


----------



## engineergurl

I am in an incredible amount of pain and have been for going on near 12 hours. This sucks.


----------



## engineergurl

Okay, so do I make a dr appointment, grin and bear it utilizing pain meds and ignore mode, or self diagnose on the internet and freak out?


----------



## frazil

what's going on EG??


----------



## engineergurl

I feel like someone is stabbing me in the lower back and poking the knife right through to the front side...


----------



## engineergurl

initially, I just thought it was sore muscles because I've been working my butt of this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

then I thought maybe indigestion pains or something


----------



## engineergurl

but they have progressively gotten worse


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I am in an incredible amount of pain and have been for going on near 12 hours. This sucks.


pregnant


----------



## matt267 PE

Kidney Stone?


----------



## NJmike PE

pregnant


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife said kidney stones were more painful then giving birth.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't know what they are complaining about birthing pains for. We had 3 kids and I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting kicked in the nuts hurts more than giving birth. I've never heard a guy say he wanted to get kicked again.


----------



## NJmike PE

exactly.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in an incredible amount of pain and have been for going on near 12 hours. This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> pregnant
Click to expand...



Mike would know


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think mike wants to claim this one.


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, Mike don't know shit if he thinks that is why...


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, are you still in pain?


----------



## engineergurl

yes, I just took two more advil


----------



## matt267 PE

feel better!!!


----------



## engineergurl

thanks


----------



## blybrook PE

EG, yer not supposed to use the sander on yourself!


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> EG, yer not supposed to use the sander on yourself!




last night was crossfit, not working on the floors... that's why initially I thought I pulled a muscle


----------



## frazil

Geez, I hope it's not more serious! That stinks.


----------



## envirotex

allergies. bleh.


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Feeling better?


----------



## envirotex

About to spend Santa's money at the orthodontist. Bah humbug.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^why does this stuff happen around Christmas time? The big present to the family this year may end up being a brand new furnace...


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> ^why does this stuff happen around Christmas time? The big present to the family this year may end up being a brand new furnace...


ouch. nothing says merry christmas quite like a $3,000-4,000 bill


----------



## engineergurl

better, but not 100% yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Good to hear eg.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope you make a speedy recovery, well ahead of the holidays!


----------



## engineergurl

thanks, it's gone from a sharp stabbing pain to a dull annoying one


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> thanks, it's gone from a sharp stabbing pain to a dull annoying one


so from here forward we shall refer to it as Matt


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, it's gone from a sharp stabbing pain to a dull annoying one
> 
> 
> 
> so from here forward we shall refer to it as Matt
Click to expand...

lol, well I am hopeful that Matt will go away before my vacation


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, it's gone from a sharp stabbing pain to a dull annoying one
> 
> 
> 
> so from here forward we shall refer to it as Matt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, well I am hopeful that Matt will go away before my vacation
Click to expand...

you and me both


----------



## frazil

I hope Matt stops poking you in the backside.


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I hope Matt stops poking you in the backside.




I heard that some people eventually become numb to the pain and start experiencing a euphoric pleasure from it, but I don't foresee this occurring for me


----------



## matt267 PE

If it hurts, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What's the story of why this thread is in the networking subforum?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> What's the story of why this thread is in the networking subforum?


Don't know.


----------



## frazil

Boss: What the hell am I paying you for? So you can surf the internet?

Frazil: I'm networking


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> What's the story of why this thread is in the networking subforum?




Somebody has been moving it around, it was in the job posting area the other day, I figured one of the Admins were just having fun


----------



## blybrook PE

Someone is keeping us on our toes and trying to drum up more participation


----------



## engineergurl

is it me or are this years noobs more whiny than the past years?


----------



## matt267 PE

Things are getting a bit too testy out there.


----------



## engineergurl

is work done with yet?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

5 invoices left to process


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> is it me or are this years noobs more whiny than the past years?


I agree. I noticed that last week


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it me or are this years noobs more whiny than the past years?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I noticed that last week
Click to expand...



why would you start a thread with the same name after the first one got locked? punk a$$ kids


----------



## NJmike PE

This is what they need


----------



## blybrook PE

They need PE-NESS &amp; Testee to put them in line


----------



## NJmike PE

I would agree. someone needs to start cracking skulls


----------



## engineergurl

Cookie sorta sounded like a familiar FL stormwater engineer


----------



## knight1fox3

Sap said:


> What's the story of why this thread is in the networking subforum?


You're on a "need-to-know" basis.



engineergurl said:


> Cookie sorta sounded like a familiar FL stormwater engineer


LOL. I was thinking that...


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I would agree. someone needs to start cracking skulls


----------



## engineergurl

I could care less about the threads.. but I didn't care for his comments to sap.. initially I typed up my post as a nice explanation but altered it when I saw the new thread.


----------



## engineergurl

But I have suspicions too


----------



## mudpuppy

11k snipe.


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## mudpuppy

mudpuppy said:


> 11k snipe.




Question since I havne't been keeping up, why does the 10k thread have 11k+ posts in it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Very good question. One I don't have the answer to.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thread was left open to see how many posts get put in here before he results actually come in. We'll see where it goes


----------



## roadwreck

Dunno who unlocked it or why. Don't ask questions, just run with it until they lock it down again.


----------



## mudpuppy

I'd been boycotting this thing but since I go the 11k post now I'm in it. Plus I'll be off work the next three weeks with little to do.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, spam is cool.


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep your head and spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jello shots never showed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I plan on taking a full 8hr ncees practice test in the coming week.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do horrible, I might delay the real thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not feeling too good though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have 2 different ncees practice exams and 1 ppi exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish I had more time to do more practice problems.


----------



## matt267 PE

That would help.


----------



## matt267 PE

That, and choosing the right exam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Talking to yourself again?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

Plus I don't call myself names.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good point


----------



## matt267 PE

Or try to get myself banned.


----------



## NJmike PE

I did do that today, didn't I?


----------



## matt267 PE

And an other one bites the dust.


----------



## NJmike PE

So apparently I will be getting my 5 year old the taylor swift album


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, you've been making friends.


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess it could be worse


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So apparently I will be getting my 5 year old the taylor swift album


That's better than justin beaver.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh well. Fuck em if they can't take a joke


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently I will be getting my 5 year old the taylor swift album
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than justin beaver.
Click to expand...

This


----------



## matt267 PE

Or that Cyrus chick.


----------



## matt267 PE

How is #3's hand?


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I'll hang here til I Crack 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> How is #3's hand?


Better. She said within 20 to 30 mins of the incident the swelling went down and it was as if nothing happened


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, 20k of mostly spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Always scary when they're that young


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is #3's hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Better. She said within 20 to 30 mins of the incident the swelling went down and it was as if nothing happened
Click to expand...

That's good.
Kids are like that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. 20k of empty uselessnposts


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad she's ok.


----------



## NJmike PE

That much spam is unhealthy


----------



## matt267 PE

My fingers met the hinges when I was little too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks matt


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That much spam is unhealthy


Yeah, you might want to try going to a meeting or something.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm a big advocate for Pocket doors. Shot like this won't happen


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, shits gonna happen anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That much spam is unhealthy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you might want to try going to a meeting or something.
Click to expand...

Meh, I'll just fall off the wagon


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing we can do bout it.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That much spam is unhealthy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you might want to try going to a meeting or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I'll just fall off the wagon
Click to expand...

Don't ask me too be your sponsor. I'm not suitable for that job.


----------



## NJmike PE

I like pockets doors because they are better suited for smaller houses. Doors swinging into other rooms waste spam


----------



## NJmike PE

No I suppose your not.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's true.


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like you need a bigger house.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll save my 20k post for tomorrow. Gotta put #1 to bed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did your wife have a talk with you a few weeks back?


----------



## matt267 PE

GN


----------



## matt267 PE

It's my bed time too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

You need 2 more posts.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't be shy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then they'll really love you.


----------



## NJmike PE

for my 20k post, I post it here, where it all began for me and today. December 12th 2013, this day one year ago I found out that I passed the PE. So Rock on, and hopefully today the results will flood this site and flow like wine. Where beautiful women instinctively flock like the salmon of Capistrano.







_San Dimas High School Football Rules!_


----------



## matt267 PE

well done Mike, well done.


----------



## engineergurl

you guys are dorks


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## engineergurl

blocked here at work will have to wait to see it when I get home


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> blocked here at work will have to wait to see it when I get home


you're not missing anything


----------



## engineergurl

Christmas lunch today


----------



## Dark Knight

engineergurl said:


> Christmas lunch today


Same here...and college graduation. One of my boys. Two down. One more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> blocked here at work will have to wait to see it when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> you're not missing anything
Click to expand...

agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...and college graduation. One of my boys. Two down. One more to go.
Click to expand...

congrats DK


----------



## frazil

nope


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats DK! Enjoy the day.

Also congrats on hitting 20k Mike. Time to start over, Dex will help you with the paperwork...


----------



## mudpuppy

The cafeteria had pizza with beets on it today.


----------



## NJmike PE

mudpuppy said:


> The cafeteria had pizza with beets on it today.


bleh


----------



## NJmike PE

I ironed out all the kinks in my Christmas lights. Here, have a look:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KLt4O1p8Rc


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cafeteria had pizza with beets on it today.
> 
> 
> 
> bleh
Click to expand...



for real?


----------



## NJmike PE

beets are nasty

:true:


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm....just got back from field work.

Do I crack a book or a beer?


----------



## frazil

Both?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hmm....just got back from field work.
> 
> Do I crack a book or a beer?


Beer. Only beer.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....just got back from field work.
> 
> Do I crack a book or a beer?
> 
> 
> 
> Beer. Only beer.
Click to expand...

Will you be joining me?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good luck Knight, finished my last final. Should get final grade in a couple weeks confirming that I'm all done with this degree.

On another note, pizza with beets? What's next, pizza with tofu


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya my [email protected] final project is due next Wed. Ugh. Not looking forward to that.

Congrats on being done Ram! That day for me can't come soon enough. The amount of work is running me ragged lately.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza with tofu? What's next, turkey bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are LED flood lights really worth it? They are $30 each.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder what the pay back time is?


----------



## matt267 PE

Likely 50 years.


----------



## blybrook PE

Depends on the led. Some are great, others don't deserve the installation time


----------



## blybrook PE

Time for the christmas party


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Are LED flood lights really worth it? They are $30 each.


What type of light would it be replacing? The 60W flood variety? I have halogens in my outdoor lighting and looked into LED replacements. Presently the lumens output just isn't there as being equivalent to the real thing. The energy savings is worth it, but I also need to see out in the yard at night so I stuck with the conventional halogen bulbs.

In my finished basement, we have recessed lighting with 60W floods. I've been progressively changing those out with the CFL equivalents and they seem to work ok. Takes a little warming up but it's minimal.


----------



## matt267 PE

It would be for outdoor lighting replacing 70 watt regular flood bulbs. I have cfl in my finished basement too. The cfl are not good outside in the winter. They don't get bright enough.


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> Time for the christmas party


Merry, merry!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

mudpuppy said:


> I'd been boycotting this thing but since I go the 11k post now I'm in it. Plus I'll be off work the next three weeks with little to do.




Why boycott my one enduring contribution to this site?


----------



## frazil

Sunday post


----------



## NJmike PE

as in the newspaper?


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmm......breakfast!


----------



## NJmike PE

/\

Fail


----------



## knight1fox3

Check out the NSFW pic thread. NJM approved I imagine...


----------



## NJmike PE

Indeed. Very much approved


----------



## frazil

Nap time


----------



## knight1fox3

Ugh....final project work.....


----------



## matt267 PE

F it fox. Do it tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> F it fox. Do it tomorrow.


I so wish I could...

But this is the GD last thing to do for this course. Which btw, has been the single hardest class I've ever taken, no joke. I'd rather sit for the PE multiple times over than take something like this again. It's one of those where the material is so specific, the prof. doesn't even have a grader because a grader wouldn't know what is correct or incorrect for a solution. LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, git er done then.


----------



## frazil

Sledding time


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> Sledding time


I wonder if goats could pull your sled. :dunno:


----------



## frazil

They definitely could. We were thinking along the lines of a chariot though (redneck hunger games?)


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice morning for a mile run.


----------



## engineergurl

Slim jims, pork chops, two cheese sticks and an orange breakfast of champions


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

50 and some sun in Northern Ohio.

Not bad for mid December.


----------



## engineergurl

my back still hurts, I also do not recommend attempting to sleep with one of those thermacare wraps on


----------



## knight1fox3

Late night final project work..... :violin:


----------



## NJmike PE

Should at least try for 12 k before it's closed down


----------



## NJmike PE

No one locked this.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sneaking in a few more


----------



## NJmike PE

Before they catch on.


----------



## NJmike PE

One more post


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone should really lock this


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Bye


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still networking?


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like this is a game.


----------



## matt267 PE

How many warning points does it take to get banned?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> How many warning points does it take to get banned?


keep going until you find out.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## envirotex

Anybody else's office just basically shut down 'til the new year?


----------



## matt267 PE

Not sure if we've open back up from last Christmas.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Anybody else's office just basically shut down 'til the new year?


our's is open, with the exception of the two main holidays. Not many people are going to be working. My last day is next Tuesday. No workie work for me until 1/5.


----------



## frazil

Less than 4000 to go... let's do this!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

engineergurl

2371

Ramnares P.E.

2108

matt267

1571

NJmike PE

1017

Lumber Jim

656

SNAPE/SMOTT PE

551

csb

479

power-engineer

476

knight1fox3

284

blybrook PE

260

Sap

243

frazil

236

envirotex

194

Dexman PE PMP

172

Road Guy

141

MetsFan

71

akwooly

56

Dark Knight

47

Dleg

43

maryannette

34

EB NCEES REP

33

Ship Wreck PE

30

sChris

16

Supe

10

Ken 3.0

7

cement

6

BrewingAz_PE

5

mudpuppy

4

roadwreck

3

Ble_PE

3

Ultrafault

2

FLBuff PE

1

PeeWee

1

rncole

1


----------



## frazil

well


----------



## frazil

I


----------



## frazil

can


----------



## frazil

at


----------



## matt267 PE

Warning points


----------



## frazil

least


----------



## frazil

beat


----------



## matt267 PE

Warning points +11250


----------



## frazil

Sap


----------



## frazil

warning points?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well well well, guess we're still at it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Office is already a ghost town. I can imagine it's only going to be worst next week. From the sound of things, I'll be one of two, max three, people here the day after Christmas.


----------



## blybrook PE

Warning points, how'd u get warned?


----------



## blybrook PE

The office is open for the next few weeks, but it'll be a skeleton crew


----------



## blybrook PE

Half day on Christmas Eve, no work Christmas or New Years Day. All other days are normal business hours


----------



## blybrook PE

Now to just spam


----------



## blybrook PE

For a few more


----------



## blybrook PE

There, top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> warning points?


You've never had or given any warning points?


----------



## blybrook PE

I remember talking about them in a previous k thread though


----------



## frazil

do I?


----------



## frazil

No. I had to post so I could check.


----------



## frazil

haven't given any out either


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Before they catch on.


Always watching.....


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> Warning points, how'd u get warned?


I'm not sure...
I have zero...


----------



## matt267 PE

I had 100 points once


----------



## blybrook PE

thats what you get for pissing off a mod or admin


----------



## NJmike PE

My record has been clean.


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> thats what you get for pissing off a mod or admin


Guess so.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I have tons warning points at home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe fox can fix my past.


----------



## matt267 PE

But he can't fix my now.


----------



## Road Guy

All your base belong to us


----------



## matt267 PE

What about the treble?


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> All your base belong to us


This.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> What about the treble?




Ban him


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the treble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ban him
Click to expand...



Warning points!


----------



## NJmike PE

Settle down n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

Taking 8 hr practice exam today


----------



## matt267 PE

This should be interesting


----------



## NJmike PE

G00d luck matt


----------



## matt267 PE

I might wait 8 weeks before grading


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> G00d luck matt


Thanks


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure I'm going to be all butthurt after


----------



## NJmike PE

Doubtful


----------



## matt267 PE

I need more time for more practice problems.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't wait to wait for my results.


----------



## matt267 PE

For the real thing that is.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have all my material organized.


----------



## matt267 PE

The real test will whether or not I can be left alone for 8hr.


----------



## blybrook PE

Matt, why are you not spamming?


----------



## blybrook PE

Everyone bug matt!


----------



## blybrook PE

Everyone should bug Matt. Don't leave him in peace!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm on break now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Got 27/40 right on the morning section.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better than I thought.


----------



## matt267 PE

But, it's the old exam specs.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll hit the pm section at 1.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the second time I'm doing these pm problems.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Got 27/40 right on the morning section.


You need about 300 more hours. Get cracking!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, I'm working on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

The new exam specs have more questions in my weak areas and less in my strengths.


----------



## matt267 PE

The practice exam I'm working is based on the old specs.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might be ready for April.


----------



## matt267 PE

My state hasn't posted the application for the April 2015 exam yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

It wii.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Mad elf ale and ribs







FTMFW


----------



## knight1fox3

^ did you see my FB post? LOL

And Matt, did you calculate the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

I did, but sadly I was after all of that so I don't know most of those references


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ did you see my FB post? LOL
> 
> And Matt, did you calculate the cut score?




He did, that's how he knew he only needed 27 in the morning session


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good looking ribs Mike.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time of a Sam Adams Winter Lager

Because......winter is coming....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

35 minutes


----------



## knight1fox3

Mike....


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes dear......


----------



## The Wizard




----------



## engineergurl

West coast post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey Matt, all recovered from your testing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Site visit. Done. Off to the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hey Matt, all recovered from your testing?


I'm still going through each question. I did OK. I did better than expected on the AM and worse than expected on the PM. In all, I scored 52/80. I'm sure that's just shy of the cut score. But it's within reach.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

The cut score is just a myth.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well sounds like you know exactly what you need to do with months to do it, best of luck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I wish my freaking co-workers would get their crap together. This woman is busy complaining that her husband called her a drunk over the weekend and that her supervisor's think she's high on Xanax...wonderful.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I wish my freaking co-workers would get their crap together. This woman is busy complaining that her husband called her a drunk over the weekend and that her supervisor's think she's high on Xanax...wonderful.


Nice. That's someone's tax dollars right there.


----------



## NJmike PE

santa kicker it is


----------



## envirotex

Indeed.


----------



## NJmike PE

just got to level 15. better go back to work


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## envirotex

I like building up a tower of Santas to get the last Santa in the chimney.


----------



## envirotex

Ok. I'm out of here.


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait


----------



## matt267 PE

Nevermind


----------



## NJmike PE

Merry Christmas. Merry Christmas. Merry Christmas. Kiss my ass. Kiss his ass. Happy chanukah.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's ready for a F'd up video (non-graphic)?


----------



## blybrook PE

Simply having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## knight1fox3

Any Xmen fans here?


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

I'll take spam for $100


----------



## envirotex

Postie post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Toast time!


----------



## P-E

Beer time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Already there


----------



## Master slacker

Post


----------



## Master slacker

Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Biatch


----------



## envirotex

What. Ever.


----------



## frazil

Ooh, almost end of page


----------



## envirotex

New Year's Resolutions. What are you leaving in 2014?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## envirotex

New Year's Resolutions. What are you bringing to 2015?


----------



## envirotex

envirotex said:


> New Year's Resolutions. What are you bringing to 2015?


More tops.


----------



## frazil

envirotex said:


> New Year's Resolutions. What are you leaving in 2014?


I'm leaving this cold behind (I hope)!


----------



## frazil

envirotex said:


> New Year's Resolutions. What are you bringing to 2015?


I'm bringing my knitting needles to 2015! (Or was that 1915?) I'm getting some ME time dammit!


----------



## envirotex

frazil said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Year's Resolutions. What are you leaving in 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving this cold behind (I hope)!
Click to expand...

I hope so for you, too. When all else fails, tequila is always worth a shot...


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> New Year's Resolutions. What are you bringing to 2015?






15 in 15... there's a blog somewhere about that, although i've sucked at it


----------



## knight1fox3

Cleaning the coffee maker...


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmmm coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Cleaning the coffee maker...


Cleaned the firehouse


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning the coffee maker...
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the firehouse
Click to expand...

Cleaned the pipes


----------



## matt267 PE

Ah, yes, you must have eaten at taco bell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cleaned her plate.

See urban dictionary.


----------



## matt267 PE

Very nice mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Got pics?


----------



## matt267 PE

:eyebrows:


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes, but I'm sure that I would receive warning points for them


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't be afraid of a few warning points.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't want to sully my pristine record


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Ah, yes, you must have eaten at taco bell.


Had bacon chocolate chip cookies last night. Goes well with beer.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, you must have eaten at taco bell.
> 
> 
> 
> Had bacon chocolate chip cookies last night. Goes well with beer.
Click to expand...

Of course it did. Bacon goes well with everything.What is this, amateur hour?


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, you must have eaten at taco bell.
> 
> 
> 
> Had bacon chocolate chip cookies last night. Goes well with beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it did. Bacon goes well with everything.What is this, amateur hour?
Click to expand...

Ameturer hour here. Mrs didn't get enough food for New Years party. Now I have to go.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, you must have eaten at taco bell.
> 
> 
> 
> Had bacon chocolate chip cookies last night. Goes well with beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it did. Bacon goes well with everything.What is this, amateur hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ameturer hour here. Mrs didn't get enough food for New Years party. Now I have to go.
Click to expand...

Just buy bacon, and blow.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## NJmike PE

Out


----------



## Master slacker

I win


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

What you talkin bout


----------



## matt267 PE

I see a pic in that there post


----------



## csb

Um, wasn't this over 1,279 posts ago?


----------



## matt267 PE

:dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

Did you say over?


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgXnDZoYNA


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8lT1o0sDwI


----------



## frazil

On the bus to the airport


----------



## frazil

Maybe I can wrap this thing up before I get there


----------



## frazil

Supposed to get some snow I guess


----------



## frazil

Good time to head out of town


----------



## frazil

Lady next to me on the bus be like How many electronic devices do you have??!


----------



## frazil

Too many


----------



## frazil

How many more posts do I need?


----------



## frazil

Are we done yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

who wants to build a snowman?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> On the bus to the airport


flight is cancelled


----------



## frazil

NOOO!!


----------



## frazil

Actually I wouldn't care.


----------



## NJmike PE

leaving home or coming back home?


----------



## frazil

This isn't going to be an exciting meeting.


----------



## frazil

Leaving home today, back friday


----------



## frazil

Ok next stop mine


----------



## frazil

Go Pats!!


----------



## NJmike PE

home back home. flight is cancelled. build a snow man


----------



## NJmike PE

go giants


----------



## matt267 PE

did someone say snowman?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you want to build one?


----------



## engineergurl

I want snow... I hate being on the border of every storm, last week all we got was ice, this week "maybe" a dusting tonight but rain rain rain all day day day


----------



## matt267 PE

Drive up to New England tonight. You can stay in the guest room.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Drive up to New England tonight. You can stay in the guest room.




hmmm, tempting, however if it snowed HERE I could get the day off work for free without taking a vacation day


----------



## frazil

I can't believe they haven't named this storm yet - sounds like a doozy!


----------



## frazil

They keep using terms like historic, biggest ever, epic.


----------



## frazil

Probably blowing it totally out of proportion, like media does with everything these days


----------



## frazil

Boarding time


----------



## NJmike PE

snowpocalypse


----------



## NJmike PE

snowmageddon


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I can't believe they haven't named this storm yet - sounds like a doozy!






i thought they named it juno


----------



## P-E

Juno they did.


----------



## Ble_PE

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## frazil

Because its not finished


----------



## frazil

Stuck in Dallas airport


----------



## frazil

Not sure what the delay is about.


----------



## frazil

Oh, flat tire


----------



## frazil

All my devices are out of battery juice.


----------



## csb

I like that the storm is named Juno.


----------



## Road Guy

So Dwight is in that movie? I have never seen it....


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

this


----------



## Master slacker

thread


----------



## Master slacker

biatches!


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> So Dwight is in that movie? I have never seen it....




Just the very beginning.


----------



## TESTY

for a "perfect storm".


----------



## envirotex

Stupid Thursday.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Stupid Thursday.


It's Friday


----------



## P-E

May need to go over to the trillium brewery for a growler.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa this thread is still active? I've clearly been missing out.


----------



## NJmike PE

get to it Ramrod


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was out on jury duty for a couple weeks so I'm swamped at the office. Not much time to devote to spamming unfortunately.


----------



## Road Guy

Yikes, a couple of weeks?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Jury selection, the actual case, jury deliberation all amounted to two weeks. Jury deliberation could have been significantly curtailed if some of the jurors weren't complete morons who needed everything spoon fed to them. All in all it was an absolutely miserable experience compounded by the fact that I'm now swamped at work. I guess the only good thing about it is that I'm out of the pool for six years.


----------



## TESTY

They're supposed to get a "jury of peers". They need plenty of morons, because the guy on trial is one.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's probably the best explanation out there Testy.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday
Click to expand...

It is now.


----------



## P-E

TESTY said:


> They're supposed to get a "jury of peers". They need plenty of morons, because the guy on trial is one.


----------



## matt267 PE

hello


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## engineergurl

Happy Monday Everyone!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

did someone say snowball?


----------



## csb

No joke, a guy with 37 years of service retires today. When I saw his sign that had the years on it, I exclaimed, "Thirty-seven! (slurping sound)"

Apologies if you weren't making a Clerks reference.


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

I was making a reference to a reference.


----------



## csb

I finally found your reference.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I finally found your reference.


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found your reference.
Click to expand...


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!!!


Yeah. Thanks.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Thanks.
Click to expand...



Happy Tuesday then? lol


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing sexier than a bath full of bacon


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Did somebody win?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey look, it's Sap.


----------



## blybrook PE

Saps still getting used to the Alaskan winter. At least he's already got the personalized plates of "Sappr1"

Unfortunately, wasn't able to get a pic of the plate.


----------



## P-E

Thought he retired from this type of nonsense.


----------



## matt267 PE

He can' stay away.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

it's always spam time.

Good thing too, cause it's all I got.


----------



## frazil

To ski or not to ski?


----------



## matt267 PE

The answer is always to ski


----------



## frazil

That's what I think too.


----------



## frazil

Matt, let's just finish this


----------



## frazil

What do we have...


----------



## frazil

20 more posts?


----------



## frazil

1


----------



## frazil

2


----------



## frazil

3


----------



## frazil

4


----------



## frazil

5


----------



## frazil

6


----------



## frazil

7


----------



## frazil

8


----------



## frazil

9


----------



## frazil

10


----------



## frazil

11


----------



## frazil

12


----------



## frazil

13


----------



## frazil

14


----------



## frazil

15


----------



## frazil

16


----------



## frazil

17


----------



## frazil

18


----------



## frazil

19


----------



## frazil

20


----------



## frazil

Ok, Matt, you take it from here.


----------



## engineergurl

you guys are so boring


----------



## engineergurl

quality vs quantity my friends


----------



## engineergurl

except Fraz is excused


----------



## engineergurl

numbers are totally acceptable for Fraz


----------



## engineergurl

ICE QUEEN


----------



## Road Guy

Bingo!


----------



## envirotex

What? I'm lost.


----------



## envirotex

Or not.


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> quality vs quantity my friends


Sorry EG, I was just trying to move this along. It's hard posting quality stuff when you're alone in here


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for breakfast?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm thinking about bacon and pancakes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pancakes cooked in bacon fat of course.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need coffee first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some porn.


----------



## P-E

I'm sore all over


----------



## P-E

More snow on the way


----------



## P-E

All I have is pbr in the fridge


----------



## P-E

Not like there's anything wrong with that


----------



## P-E

I could go for a belhaven though


----------



## P-E

Maybe a port


----------



## P-E

Costco port


----------



## P-E

I just knew I'd break into that evil stuff eventually.


----------



## P-E

Wow that's not good. Maybe after a couple it will get better.


----------



## P-E

Nope.


----------



## blybrook PE

Wind storm took out one of my favorite trees. Still 50mph steady with 70 mph gusts. Waiting for the sick tree to fall.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, Bly. Hopefully nothing gets damaged.


----------



## NJmike PE

Or was it really retaliation from the utility company...


----------



## P-E

Triple 9s


----------



## P-E

1k


----------



## matt267 PE

well done PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

But was it 1k of quality?


----------



## P-E

That would have taken too long.


----------



## blybrook PE

Neighbors roof membrane peeled off. Few houses down the road lost their roofs. Most damage I had was this tree and the empty gas cans getting scattered around the yard.

After 3 days of high winds, it's calmer this morning. Thought I was in Wyoming for a while there.


----------



## matt267 PE

glad you're ok Bly.


----------



## blybrook PE

Tnx. Me too. Got the pictured tree on the ground and about to drop the other tree in a few minutes. Have already warned the neighbors that I'm blocking the road until the tree is down.

Not only does it have a new crack in the trunk, the soil around the roots have started to crack. Another few good gusts and it woulda likely headed for the house.

Time to warm up the saw again...


----------



## blybrook PE

Other tree dropped almost exactly where I wanted it. Blocking the neighbors driveway.

Took my time cleaning it up. Eventually used the plow to push all the branches out of the road.


----------



## envirotex

Got home tonight, warmed up the leftovers, went to change out of work clothes...bathroom's flooded. Hot water pipe is busted. At least it's clean water this time.


----------



## matt267 PE

that suck!!!

Hopefully there isn't too much water damage.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hope its limited to the bathroom and not in the wall. Leaks like that just suck.

I think thats one reason the previous owner of the house I'm in now used pex for almost everything.


----------



## envirotex

It was. Luckily, we're in the middle of remodeling that bath and all of the tile is pulled up in there, creating a nice pond-like recess that protected the hardwoods in the bedroom.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good to hear. Nothing worse than water everywhere.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ unless you're Kevin Costner....


----------



## matt267 PE

Then you drink your own piss.


----------



## P-E

Matt did you make it to boston?


----------



## matt267 PE

I did. We're still here.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Great week to be in New England.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I did. We're still here.


Where are you in town?


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. We're still here.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you in town?
Click to expand...

We were in the Somerville's Holiday Inn. We're home now. It was a good two days. My daughter is exhausted, but I think she had fun.


----------



## P-E

Yup near Sullivan square. I occasionally go to The Tavern at the End of the World near there on the way home.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> ...The Tavern at the End of the World...


We drove past here several times. If we didn't have our daughter with us, we would have stopped in.


----------



## csb

The hell?!


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb




----------



## frazil

What's goin' on in here?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New England is too fucking cold for this southern redneck.


----------



## frazil

No kidding. It just won't let up.


----------



## frazil

The goats are getting ornery.


----------



## matt267 PE

What do you do about that?


----------



## frazil

Toss in some sacrificial chickens


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The Tavern at the End of the World...
> 
> 
> 
> We drove past here several times. If we didn't have our daughter with us, we would have stopped in.
Click to expand...

Was going to go there last night but got stuck at work late. Had bourbon at home instead.


----------



## matt267 PE

bourbon at home is always cheaper!!


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Does this one never end?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's like that song...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Stop it.


----------

